# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 > Обработки > 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия >  Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия

## klekvl

*
Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
*

*Original text:* => *Скрытый текст*

Добрый день,

Поделитесь плиз внешними отчетами и обработками для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия((( Не могу найти.

----------

admin (12.03.2020), AHelen (31.10.2019), Arhiholy (05.07.2021), Arina2013 (01.11.2019), babaich (12.04.2021), buhnatasha (28.01.2021), burj (13.01.2021), Catov1 (06.03.2020), Dronamana (23.07.2020), exnovichok (02.12.2020), fineru (23.09.2020), Gilavar (11.01.2021), kotenokgav (25.07.2020), lika156 (13.09.2019), mcmaster (24.03.2021), Nata_23 (02.12.2019), Necron500 (05.12.2022), Olimpikzav (06.12.2019), pahyut (07.12.2020), rngstr (24.02.2021), ruiner2012 (18.02.2020), shur (27.02.2020), sila_sveta (29.08.2020), sponchebob22 (16.06.2021), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), witaw (26.04.2020), YuraShm (17.12.2020), Наталья В. (14.12.2020)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день,
> 
> Поделитесь плиз внешними отчетами и обработками для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия((( Не могу найти.


Выберите здесь
http://infostart.ru/public/pop/
что вас интересует, и укажите нужную ссылку

----------

Lidochek (16.08.2022), s336hb (09.12.2019)

----------


## Tony_K

Ух, вот очень-бы хотелось попробовать такую обработку:
http://infostart.ru/public/175028/

----------

s336hb (09.12.2019)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ух, вот очень-бы хотелось попробовать такую обработку:
> http://infostart.ru/public/175028/


Есть только для обычного приложения
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3KNT/fPmZqE7bG

----------

eesyb (21.12.2017), gsr11 (24.02.2019), Kazaams (04.06.2018), Masik777 (13.02.2019), MoonDav (20.12.2020), olesia121314 (05.07.2019), RuslanSW (19.07.2018), sckifff (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (26.02.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), v0iler (11.09.2018), Алексей245 (26.05.2019), МарияВалерьевн (16.03.2021), Масер (01.04.2019)

----------


## Tony_K

Спасибо. Попробую запустить.

----------


## klekvl

Вот нужны такого рода для 8,3 бух:
http://infostart.ru/public/143235/
http://infostart.ru/public/195949/
http://infostart.ru/public/311416/
http://infostart.ru/public/344253/
http://infostart.ru/public/186398/

----------


## vladir_

Прошу помощи в скачивании
http://infostart.by/public/545656/

----------


## Stp1

Помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой
http://infostart.ru/public/598748/
Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## zurfik

Добрый день, интересует обработка для выгрузки данных из БП 3.0 в СУФД
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/593588/

----------


## ser29

Добрый день!

Помогите с данной обработкой  

http://infostart.ru/public/630456/

----------


## bejlko

помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/549246/

----------


## mixperez

Набор внешних печатных форм: Счет-Фактура, УПД, Торг-12, ТТН, Счетна оплату для 1С: БП 3.0. Формы взяты из релиза 3.0.51.12 бухгалтерии предприятия. Новая форма счет фактуры здесь же: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fuhc/ChwZGyHFP

----------

alexandr_ll (26.06.2017), alex_b37 (22.08.2017), astars2006 (24.06.2019), buben007 (30.07.2018), ksoft (28.07.2017), mrisha (07.06.2019), requin (08.08.2017), sckifff (01.06.2018), sergey_ru (18.01.2019), Tatz (06.03.2019), v0iler (11.09.2018), Создание Тьмы (28.11.2017), ЮляЗвезда (14.05.2019)

----------


## mixperez

Печатная форма счета-фактуры 2017
для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия редакция 2.0

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3nVK/ibTLVAkCx

----------

alexandr_ll (26.06.2017), irina_ph (15.03.2019)

----------


## mixperez

Хотя релиз Управление торговлей 10.3.43 еще вроде как должен был выйти от 23.06.2017, но на https://releases.1c.ru все еще нет. В нем по описанию уже добавлена счет фактура, действующая с 01.07.2017, а пока ... 

Внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры № 1137 (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 25.05.2017 №625) применяемая с 01.07.2017 для УТ 10.3: 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GENE/pGw8bqxur

----------

autostop42 (04.07.2017), ksoft (28.07.2017)

----------


## lobster

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой загрузка номенклатуры в 1с 8.3 для Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.3.3.231) Заранее всем спасибо

----------


## Djell

Добрый вечер. Добрые люди, нуждаюсь в Вашей помощи.
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать хотя бы некоторые обработки из списка ниже:
http://infostart.ru/public/632621/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/313156/ 
http://infostart.ru/public/180797/ 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## infocom_cmv

Помогите с обработкой:
http://infostart.ru/public/624628/
Большущее спасибо если поможете.

----------


## kudybot

Поделитесь пожалуйста данной обработкой:
http://infostart.ru/public/452747/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## wxpuser

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с внешней печатной формой счета с подписями http://infostart.ru/public/204991/ для БП 2.0

----------


## Lioness88

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для 8.3
Заранее спасибо!
http://infostart.ru/public/236344/

----------


## Romsan999

Добрый день!!!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/611782/

----------


## lopuh

Приветствую, уважаемые!

Будьте добры, Расходный кассовый ордер (форма КО-2) для ЗУП 3.0. Думаю, не только мне пригодится.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/329506/

----------


## p_etrof

Добрый день!!!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать комплект внешних печатных форм на ЗУП 3.1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!!!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать комплект внешних печатных форм на ЗУП 3.1
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664064/
> Заранее благодарен


Смотри
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B8-8-2/page468
Пост 4676

----------

eesyb (21.12.2017), irina_ph (28.02.2019), kovaen (23.09.2018), rastabasta (09.02.2018), smolen1 (27.12.2017), Svetlana_K (10.01.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), Наталья В. (26.01.2018)

----------


## 1c_bot

Коллеги, приветствую
1с телеграм бот: @V8_1C_bot
написал для себя, надеюсь, он поможет вам в работе
Можно скачивать и заливать свои отчеты и обработки, листинги кода. Лимит размера файла - 20 мегабайт
Можно кстати искать публикации инфостартовские прямо по ссылке.
Надеюсь, он поможет вам в работе
А также можно заказывать обработки

----------

psleo (31.10.2017), virush (05.09.2017)

----------


## Konogor

Помогите скачать "Счет на оплату покупателю с QR кодом" http://infostart.ru/public/549246/

----------

technic7 (02.05.2020)

----------


## gap0786

Доброго времени суток.
Поделитесь пожалуйста этой обработкой, думаю не мне одному пригодится.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/386778/

----------


## Mexxe

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/671359/
Спасибо!

----------


## Сергей Андреев

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста скачать (ТОРГ-12 с КПП)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/344643/
Спасибо!

----------


## климентий

Доброе время суток! Помогите скачать, пож-таhttps:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/155248/

----------


## castor0582

добрый день интересует вот такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336150/

----------


## swanpawel

Доброго времени суток.
Нужна помощь в скачивании с infostart:
1). http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/553855/
2). http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/598201/
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## руина

Добрый день. Очень необходима обработка с infostart:
Обработка для печати путевых листов для легкового автомобиля из любой конфигурации 1С, на платформе 8.2 – 8.3 (управляемые формы).
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420298/

----------


## руина

Добрый день. Очень необходима одна из следующих обработок с infostart:
Обработка для печати путевых листов для легкового автомобиля из любой конфигурации 1С, на платформе 8.2 – 8.3 (управляемые формы).
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420298/
Расчет расхода топлива по норме + печать путевого листа форма 3.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377817/
Путевой лист легкового автомобиля
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/76925/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Очень необходима одна из следующих обработок с infostart:
> 
> Путевой лист легкового автомобиля
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/76925/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/83K2/xjQ8XBzgv

----------

AnIr (03.12.2018), lenign (17.06.2019), limposha (20.09.2018), Masik777 (13.02.2019), Nadushkin (21.09.2020), olesia121314 (27.06.2019), SergeyZabor (11.02.2018), Svetlana_K (10.01.2018), swanpawel (17.10.2017), trancewave (29.08.2019), руина (17.10.2017)

----------


## Shipilova

Добрый день. Очень нужна обработка
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/532160/
Буду очень благодарна за помощь!

----------

AleksSer (25.12.2018)

----------


## Kutsepalov

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://1c83.ru/public/452169/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://1c83.ru/public/452169/ Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FYuB/sdbGcGPYp

----------

AnIr (03.12.2018), Ankiss (18.11.2017), Kutsepalov (29.10.2017), limposha (20.09.2018), Masik777 (11.02.2018), Svetlana_K (10.01.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), Zlata18 (01.02.2018)

----------


## murati

Друзья помогите с выгрузкой прайсов с картинками под версию УТ 11.3 вот ссылка на сайт Инфостара. Буду очень благодарен.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/461052/

----------


## alexandur

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658815/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/656923/
Печать прайс-листа из БП 3.0
Благодарю!

----------


## 17919

помогите очень срочно надо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/294424/
3000022@mail.ru
Не знаю эта подойдёт или нет 

Помогите найти
обработку
Выгрузка зарплатного реестра в формате ВТБ 24 из 1С 8.3 БП

----------


## Valer_ka

Доброе время суток!
Понадобилась Внешняя печатная форма ТТН (1-Т) для документа "Перемещение товаров".
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать отсюда: http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/377720/
или отсюда: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182064/
Заранее благодарю...

----------


## Romuald

Доброго времени суток 
помогите по возможности, необходима 
 Внешняя печатная форма М-15 за поставщика для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307370/

----------


## vildenis

очень нужна загрузка курсов валют для Бухгалтерии 2.0 РБ, если можно вот данная разработка на инфостарте: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/548823/

----------


## gvm1969

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/606171/

----------


## gvm1969

и еще
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/669130/

----------


## Cezar1977

Добрый день! Помогите с данными обработками

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560551/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/332050/

----------


## Создание Тьмы

ВПФ_УПД_83_БП_3_0 — за поставщика.epf
С костылями, но работает, пользуйтесь :)
https://yadi.sk/d/DOO0Nw6F3Q7fEA

----------

limposha (20.09.2018), maxxisveta (27.02.2018)

----------


## Димон Потап

Помогите скачать.
Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям для ЗКГУ 3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/700979/
Спасибо.

----------

topmag (30.11.2017)

----------


## Andan

Всем привет!) Нужна эта обработка 

Ввод поступления на основании реализации БП 3.epf

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426958/

большой хелп =(

на всякий случай почта andan1991@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет!) Нужна эта обработка 
> 
> Ввод поступления на основании реализации БП 3.epf
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426958/
> 
> большой хелп =(
> 
> на всякий случай почта andan1991@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2tYe/b1Hnh5mid

----------

Ankiss (12.12.2017), evgenpo (24.01.2018), lika156 (17.02.2019), limposha (20.09.2018), Masik777 (13.02.2019), Nata334 (17.03.2018), nataliil (23.01.2019), root7 (23.01.2019), sckifff (01.06.2018), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), Svetlana_K (19.01.2018), ViktOrlov (11.12.2017), Наталья В. (26.01.2018)

----------


## ciklamen

Добрый день!
Нажна помощь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/417298/

----------


## Sava001

Очень нужна обработка по загрузке табеля в ЗУП 3.0 http://infostart.me/public/515978/

----------


## alvarius7

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:
Заполнение табеля сводно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561065/

----------


## cbrr

Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/426684/
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## SkyMen

Помогите пожалуйста с отчетом
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86833/

----------


## ermvadim

Нужны вот эти печатные формы.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/138139/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/640581/
Может у кого завалялось...?:buba:

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нужны вот эти печатные формы.
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/138139/
> 
> Может у кого завалялось...?:buba:


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D9p7/8ufyszuuy

----------

ermvadim (17.01.2018), limposha (20.09.2018), Svetlana_K (19.01.2018), veras.buhgalte (18.01.2018)

----------


## veras.buhgalte

Добрый день! 

Очень нужны Товарный чек и Накладная без цен для документа Реализация(акт,накладная) (1С 8.3 БП 3.0). 

Может у кого есть?

----------


## veras.buhgalte

Добрый день! 

Очень нужны Товарный чек и Накладная без цен для документа Реализация(акт,накладная) (1С 8.3 БП 3.0). 

Может у кого есть?

----------


## shur44

Добрый день очень нужна такая обработка буду очень признателен 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/89810/

----------


## shur44

Добрый день очень нужна такая обработка буду очень признателен 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/89810/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день очень нужна такая обработка буду очень признателен 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/89810/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9454/DFc5Fzd1F

----------

limposha (20.09.2018), Svetlana_K (22.01.2018)

----------


## shur44

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9454/DFc5Fzd1F


Спасибо большое. Не знаете там внутри обработки нет случаем возможности добавить префикс не всему сразу справочнику а только какой то папке в нем? Ну например есть справочник номенклатура а там папка материалы вот только ей добавить префикс чтобы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо большое. Не знаете там внутри обработки нет случаем возможности добавить префикс не всему сразу справочнику а только какой то папке в нем? Ну например есть справочник номенклатура а там папка материалы вот только ей добавить префикс чтобы?


Судя по комментариям, - нет.

----------


## Andru 179

Добрый день! 

Очень нужна обработка  "Обработка (удаление регламентированной отчетности) вер. 1.04" - для БГУ версии 1.0.44.

http://1c-book.ru/public/318391/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## han2k

Добрый день!

Господа, может кто-нибудь помочь с правилами переноса: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409802 ?

Буду исключительно благодарен!

----------


## slvd

Здравствуйте!

может есть у кого обработка импорта данных из excel http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/321509/ ?
поделитесь пожалуйста slvd@bk.ru.

Спасибо.

----------


## slvd

Здравствуйте!

может есть у кого обработка импорта данных из excel http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/321509/ ?
поделитесь пожалуйста slvd@bk.ru.

Спасибо.

----------


## Михаил0507

помогите нужна отчет
Оплата счетов для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 1С:Предприятие 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/636735/

----------


## Михаил0507

Оплата счетов для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 1С:Предприятие 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/636735/#com0

можете такую достать

----------


## fraktalov

Здравствуйте нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/662824. Заранее очень благодарен

----------


## freeze_9096

Здравствуйте, хотелось бы вот эту обработку: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/586234/

----------


## Людмилла163

Добрый вечер! Очень нужен пакет регламентированной отчетности для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2466) Бухгалтерия!!!

----------


## Miss.Irina

Добрый вечер!
Нужна внешняя форма
Печатная форма ЭСМ-7 для БП3.0.

----------


## baxtep

а можно такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/

----------


## Михаил0507

а можно такую http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/  и мне

----------


## UFIns

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти Внешнюю обработку "Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Чтобы можно было печатать этикетки из документов "Поступление (акты, накладные)" и напрямую из номенклатуры. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Помогите найти Внешнюю обработку "Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Чтобы можно было печатать этикетки из документов "Поступление (акты, накладные)" и напрямую из номенклатуры. Заранее благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
пробуйте

----------


## april13

Здравствуйте. Может кто-то помочь с обработкой для загрузки банковских выписок из различных банков (Украина)?

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Может кто-то помочь с обработкой для загрузки банковских выписок из различных банков (Украина)?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J83p/UwwRz9X33
может найдете для себя

----------

april13 (07.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Может кто-то помочь с обработкой для загрузки банковских выписок из различных банков (Украина)?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J83p/UwwRz9X33
может найдете для себя

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Помогите пожалуйста поставить 1С: Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 8.3! Где скачать платформу их так много, какую скачивать?  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## april13

А другие варианты? У меня не открывается...

----------


## ViktOrlov

> А другие варианты?


 Ваш вариант - гуглить способы обхода блокировки mail.ru

----------


## sudakov1

платформа? конфигурация?

----------


## sudakov1

не можете скачать*

----------


## april13

да. не могу.
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2667)
"Управление торговым предприятием для Украины", редакция 1.2. 
Разработка конфигурации: "ABBYY Ukraine", 2007-2017 (1.2.42.1) (http://1c.ua/v8/RegionalSolutions_UA_UTP.php)
Copyright ©  ДП "Еврософтпром", 2007-2017. Все права защищены

----------


## sudakov1

дайте почту

----------

april13 (08.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста поставить 1С: Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 8.3! Где скачать платформу их так много, какую скачивать?  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2d7j/V8KJm1uqH
платформа

----------

МИРУСЯ (07.02.2018)

----------


## VerterTRG

Мне тоже скачайте пожалуйста. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586

----------


## sudakov1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2d7j/V8KJm1uqH
> платформа


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zJA/5x1HwK3vT
конфигурация

----------

МИРУСЯ (08.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zJA/5x1HwK3vT

----------


## Toshik1986

Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого-нибудь обработка для поиска и удаления неиспользуемых элементов справочников для УФ, поделитесь, пожалуйста.....

----------


## Toshik1986

например http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19064/

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого-нибудь обработка для поиска и удаления неиспользуемых элементов справочников для УФ, поделитесь, пожалуйста.....


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/49Xd/zQpRgpdbY
пробуйте

----------

SergeyZabor (11.02.2018), Toshik1986 (12.02.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> например http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19064/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jvzz/X2Lq61K2C
и еще

----------

SergeyZabor (11.02.2018), Toshik1986 (12.02.2018)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zJA/5x1HwK3vT
> конфигурация


Я поставила платформу и загрузила конфигурацию, а открыть не получается! ОТОБРАЖАЕТСЯ ОКНО с НАДПИСЬЮ:

Не найдена лицензия. Не найден ключ защиты программы или полученная лицензия!  

Как же открыть программу?

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zJA/5x1HwK3vT
> конфигурация


Я поставила платформу и загрузила конфигурацию, а открыть не получается! ОТОБРАЖАЕТСЯ ОКНО с НАДПИСЬЮ:

Не найдена лицензия. Не найден ключ защиты программы или полученная лицензия!  

Как же открыть программу?

----------


## sudakov1

> Я поставила платформу и загрузила конфигурацию, а открыть не получается! ОТОБРАЖАЕТСЯ ОКНО с НАДПИСЬЮ:
> 
> Не найдена лицензия. Не найден ключ защиты программы или полученная лицензия!  
> 
> Как же открыть программу?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D6xG/jPHRgtyBM
это патч

----------

МИРУСЯ (08.02.2018)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D6xG/jPHRgtyBM
> это патч


что с ним делать, куда устанивиь

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D6xG/jPHRgtyBM
> это патч


что с ним делать, куда установить?

----------


## ViktOrlov

Мне одному кажется, что sudakov1 столько сделал для Мируси, что теперь, как честный человек, просто обязан на ней жениться?

----------


## sudakov1

все лучшее детям

----------

МИРУСЯ (08.02.2018)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

мы в ответе за тех кого приручили!)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> все лучшее детям


 Уже и дети намечаются? Тогда тем более,  и не затягивать со свадьбой.



> мы в ответе за тех кого приручили!)


 Угу, вот только желающих приручиться гораздо больше, чем желающих приручить. И они наседают!

----------


## Shardin

Доброго времени суток, коллеги!
Помогите найти печатные формы:
м-15 за поставщика из документа поступления
ЭСМ-7, КС-2, КС-3 из реализации
все для бп 8.3

----------


## sudakov1

версия конфигурации?

----------


## Shardin

3.0.52.39 для м-15 и около плавающие +/-3 релиза
3.0.54.20 для эсм и кс, но тут постоянно обновляется база, можно накатить любую

----------


## Shardin

возможно эти подойдут:
м-15
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99353/
эсм-7
http://1c83.ru/public/359884/

----------


## sudakov1

> возможно эти подойдут:
> м-15
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99353/
> эсм-7
> http://1c83.ru/public/359884/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C6E7/vVjqUKtG8
все чем могу

----------

Shardin (14.02.2018), Svetlana_K (28.02.2018)

----------


## Shardin

там есть ВПФ форма эсм 7
в 1с подселил, документ реализация видит её, но при формировании рисует такую ошибку:
Снимок.JPGСнимок.JPG

в документе где указываем подписанта прописал на всякий случай приказ и т.п. не помогает
хотя еслиб нужные реквизиты были не заполнены, в печатной форме просто не заполнил бы этот реквизит.
возможно в самой конфе не хватает этих элементов.
подскажите плз в какую сторону копать:)

----------


## ronin45

> Доброго времени суток, коллеги!
> Помогите найти печатные формы:
> м-15 за поставщика из документа поступления
> ЭСМ-7, КС-2, КС-3 из реализации
> все для бп 8.3


Здравствуйте.
Тоже ищу  КС-2, КС-3 из реализации для бп 8.3
Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## ronin45

Верисия конфигурации 3.0.58.26, постоянно обновляется.

----------


## sudakov1

> там есть ВПФ форма эсм 7
> в 1с подселил, документ реализация видит её, но при формировании рисует такую ошибку:
> Снимок.JPGСнимок.JPG
> 
> в документе где указываем подписанта прописал на всякий случай приказ и т.п. не помогает
> хотя еслиб нужные реквизиты были не заполнены, в печатной форме просто не заполнил бы этот реквизит.
> возможно в самой конфе не хватает этих элементов.
> подскажите плз в какую сторону копать:)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ehn5/yadyJV271
попробуйте эту

----------


## sudakov1

> там есть ВПФ форма эсм 7
> в 1с подселил, документ реализация видит её, но при формировании рисует такую ошибку:
> Снимок.JPGСнимок.JPG
> 
> в документе где указываем подписанта прописал на всякий случай приказ и т.п. не помогает
> хотя еслиб нужные реквизиты были не заполнены, в печатной форме просто не заполнил бы этот реквизит.
> возможно в самой конфе не хватает этих элементов.
> подскажите плз в какую сторону копать:)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ehn5/yadyJV271
попробуйте эту

----------


## maz2003

Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447619/
очень нужная дефектная ведомость, а также материальный отчет:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629450/
заранее благодарю!

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447619/
> очень нужная дефектная ведомость, а также материальный отчет:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629450/
> заранее благодарю!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DiBB/EfGtdR7XU
дефектная
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ffvq/gnmZPJYc3
акт списания

----------

maz2003 (20.02.2018), Svetlana_K (20.02.2018), Zlata18 (20.02.2018)

----------


## Shardin

ошибка 404
уже убрали?:(

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K32u/eoQSh23D9
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AAN2/4iLkepv8g
переложил в папку адреса ссылок поменялись

----------


## Shardin

я про эсм7:blush:

----------


## torerro2399

Извините, не нашёл подходящую тему :blush:
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561778/ (Групповой перерасчет отпусков. ЗУП 3.0, ЗУП 3.1 Корп)
Или может раздел куда написать лучше.
Спасибо.

----------


## maxxisveta

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать УПД за поставщика для БП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/662824
Очень надо. Спасибо большое

----------


## sudakov1

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать УПД за поставщика для БП 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/662824
Очень надо. Спасибо большое
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Y7Z/GYPxzDN6w
пожалуйста

----------

maxxisveta (27.02.2018), Varaa (01.10.2018), ViktOrlov (27.02.2018)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K32u/eoQSh23D9
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AAN2/4iLkepv8g
> переложил в папку адреса ссылок поменялись


ссылки не рабочие (

(Был акт списания и дефектная ведомость) пост #118

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


можно перезалить?

----------


## sudakov1

"Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H39J/nsxYQD1Q6

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8EB5/BVyHvuHbt
акт списания

----------

fraktalov (01.03.2018)

----------


## fraktalov

Здравствуйте. Помогите плз скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677304/ для унф 1.6. Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## fraktalov

> Здравствуйте. Помогите плз скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677304/ для унф 1.6. Заранее огромное спасибо


перепутал ссылки нужны эти формы для 1.6 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677304/

----------


## Карина999

Здравствуйте помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/ , версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3034), конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.58.41) , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331526/

----------


## Карина999

Подскажите пожалуйста, как-то  нашла на форуме ссылку на торрент фаил всех обработок, может подскажите где его можно скачать?

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2nyN/yWVk8y4ps

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lh62/v9idQiUR4

----------

Карина999 (02.03.2018)

----------


## Дровосек

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lh62/v9idQiUR4


Спасибо, конечно, большое. Но ищу 724586

----------


## BIG-BOOSS

Добрий вечір!
Дуже-дуже потрібна така обработка...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523997/
Допоможіть будь ласка.
Наперед дякую!

----------


## BIG-BOOSS

Добрий вечір!
Дуже-дуже потрібна така обработка...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523997/
Допоможіть будь ласка.
Наперед дякую!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрий вечір!
> Дуже-дуже потрібна така обработка...
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/523997/
> Допоможіть будь ласка.
> Наперед дякую!


BIG-BOOSS, читайте правила: "Это *русский* форум."

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MwHL/CmQEkYwYF

----------

BIG-BOOSS (02.03.2018)

----------


## BIG-BOOSS

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Карина999

Огромное спасибо, не могли бы вы подсказать как их установить, по  доработке инн сделала как в вордовском файле, но не поняла как пользоваться. Захожу в справочник контрагенты добавить новое и заполнить по инн пишет надо поддержку подключить. По ТТН зашла в дополнительные обработки создать новое добавила  обработку, но в реализации не нашла ттн1. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте помогите скачать пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/ , версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3034), конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.58.41) , http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331526/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FHtb/LraCesr2Y
ИНН

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), sckifff (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо, конечно, большое. Но ищу 724586


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FHtb/LraCesr2Y
она

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## Дровосек

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FHtb/LraCesr2Y
> она


Спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------


## Дровосек

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FHtb/LraCesr2Y
> она


Не идёт. На странице 4 расширения. 
Во вложении - только одно расширение, это для БП - [РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0.54   .cfe	верс.1.1.1	  - 71,33Kb
Мне же нужно именно для УНФ - именно этот - 
 [РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С УНФ 1.6.13 платформа 8.3.11
.cfe	верс.1.0.1  	49,94Kb

----------


## Карина999

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста такая обработка только платная? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611443/

----------


## sudakov1

вы на ветке Бухгалтерия

----------


## Дровосек

> вы на ветке Бухгалтерия


Да, но ветки УНФ не нашёл .(((

----------


## Nastaxs

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
АнализЗачетаАвансовСч_60_62.e rf - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/530028/
АктСверкиПоВсемКонтрагент ам.erf - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/446475/ 
АктОсписанииМатериалов_БП3 0.epf - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288022/

Движения ДС - проверка формы 4 баланса http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/591817/


И если есть возможность:
Экспрес-проверка ведения учета http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21721/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## valeray

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441960/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441960/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BsgC/5S878E5RM

----------

kozavva (19.07.2018), myst1 (11.05.2018), Svetlana_K (12.03.2018), valeray (06.03.2018), Valer_ka (07.03.2018)

----------


## Shardin

помогите плиз качнуть
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685066/

----------


## molotok_2003

Помогите пожалуйста с печатными формами для КА1
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642589/

----------


## mickel777

Добрый день!!!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/179777/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!!!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/179777/
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rgho.st/7jdqNwN9S

----------

inbox737 (15.03.2018), mickel777 (13.03.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018), YarkoSolnishko (16.05.2018)

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Добрый день! Есть у кого внешняя печатная форма Счет покупателю БП 8.3. Спасибо.

----------


## mailgayfa

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380113/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380113/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4yHX/hpKxWj5Zy

----------

Nata334 (17.03.2018), sckifff (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (19.03.2018)

----------


## Дровосек

Добрый день!
Ищу обработку - http://infostart.ru/public/517218/ - надо для УНФ

----------


## Дровосек

Ищется - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731109/ , хотя понимаю что ветка Бухгалтерии, но надо _Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Управление нашей фирмой 1.6_

----------


## Retep

Добрый день.
Есть ли внешняя обработка для загрузки в 1C 8.3 Бухгалтерия  из IIKO "Движение денежных средств"?

----------


## 1cuser11

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать обработку, пожалуйста

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/511251/

----------


## 1cuser11

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать обработку, пожалуйста

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/511251/

----------


## Vikas

Помогите плиз скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560551/ Спасибо! :)

----------


## Yllymah

Доброго времени суток.
Нужна помощь в скачивании с infostart:
1). http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618/
2). http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336150/
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброго времени суток.
> Нужна помощь в скачивании с infostart:
> 2). http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336150/


http://rgho.st/8LRxBVk9T

----------

alex125it (04.04.2018), cruzo (23.05.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018), Дровосек (04.04.2018), профит (03.04.2018)

----------


## профит

Доброго день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
1) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/290035/
2) http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788860/
Спасибо!

----------


## kozavva

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DiBB/EfGtdR7XU
> дефектная
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ffvq/gnmZPJYc3
> акт списания


поделитесь обработками

----------


## sudakov1

> поделитесь обработками


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/55Xr/uwXqcRKCC

----------

EVB (21.08.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## kpmtm

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/464217/

----------


## marchela589

Очень нужна обработка:
УПД для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" (БП 3.0) за поставщика
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437030/

----------


## sudakov1

> Очень нужна обработка:
> УПД для документа "Поступление товаров и услуг" (БП 3.0) за поставщика
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437030/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Y7Z/GYPxzDN6w

----------

bblack2008 (14.05.2018), sckifff (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018), Valer_ka (05.04.2018), ОВВ (22.08.2018)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/464217/


http://rgho.st/8cLKVqSnp

----------

kpmtm (06.04.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018)

----------


## Kseniya84

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой для группового изменения реквизитов регистра Сведения об алкогольной продукции для 1с 8.3 БП. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Kseniya84

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой для группового изменения реквизитов регистра Сведения об алкогольной продукции для 1с 8.3 БП. Заранее благодарна.


возможно вот эта обработка подойдет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> возможно вот эта обработка подойдет
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/359844/


http://rgho.st/8Wdkm26gt

----------

Kseniya84 (09.04.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), sckifff (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (11.04.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## Vasya1959

Буду очень благодарен Вам если поделитесь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555475/  Спасибо

----------


## Kseniya84

Огромное спасибо! У меня остался не решенным один вопрос. Существуют ли обработки, которые добавляют новую запись в Регистр сведений. Скажем справочник Номенклатура, подчиненный регистр - Сведения об алкогольной продукции совсем не заполнен. Можно ли создать новые записи и заполнить их обработкой? Скаченный мной вариант не работает.

----------


## Andan

Помогите плз скачать эту обработку "Перенос реализаций как поступлений и наоборот для БП 3.0", вопрос очень важный(((


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/614223/

Так же очень хотелось бы получить эти правила обмена http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673289/

Кто может помочь? :(

----------


## Kseniya84

Добрый день!

Прошу помочь скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663002/

----------


## dastin1984

Печать произвольного количества этикеток и ценников на лист (Розница 2.2.6.33)

----------


## dastin1984

помогите качнуть 	
Печать произвольного количества этикеток и ценников на лист (Розница 2.2.6.33)

----------


## DenisSH

Добрый вечер! Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, поделитесь внешней печатной формой Заказа поставщику для УТ 10.3

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер! Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, поделитесь внешней печатной формой Заказа поставщику для УТ 10.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5JUo/HZSu4bLXL

----------

DenisSH (13.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018)

----------


## xaza

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками:
1. "Простая в использовании загрузка из Еxcel с предпросмотром для УТ 10.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/805664/
2. "Загрузка поступлений из Excel в 1С Управление торговлей 11" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/product/595477

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками:
> 1. "Простая в использовании загрузка из Еxcel с предпросмотром для УТ 10.3" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/805664/
> 2. "Загрузка поступлений из Excel в 1С Управление торговлей 11" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/product/595477


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hvfw/6Ys5B2Jjn

----------

Svetlana_K (19.04.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), Valer_ka (15.04.2018), xaza (13.04.2018)

----------


## maryna78

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296791/

----------


## maryna78

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296791/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296791/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6zfC/ivYadz3pp
аналог

----------

maryna78 (16.04.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (19.04.2018)

----------


## Kiskis

Добрый день. Помогите. пожалуйста, скачать счф и торг-12 для реализации лома:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/794297/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725178/
Спасибо!

----------


## fenfenfen

Доброго времени суток, ищу вот такую обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262324/ Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## sckifff

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста отчетом Покупки и Продажи товаров у кого есть, стандартные совсем убогие.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста отчетом Покупки и Продажи товаров у кого есть, стандартные совсем убогие.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HVTu/soBBw2bvC
не совсем стандартные совсем не убогие

----------

EVB (21.08.2018), sckifff (18.04.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## xaza

Добрый день!  Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками *Печать ценников со штрихкодом* из документа "Поступление товара" для *УТ11*. Настроенную обработку из-под 8.2 сконвертировать в 8.3 не получается.

----------


## sckifff

Спасибо, но универсальный отчет есть в конфе, не совсем подходит. Может у кого еще какие нибудь отчеты есть по Продажам и Закупкам?

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!  Поделитесь пожалуйста обработками *Печать ценников со штрихкодом* из документа "Поступление товара" для *УТ11*. Настроенную обработку из-под 8.2 сконвертировать в 8.3 не получается.


в УТ11 шаблон ценника редактируется даже пальцем

----------


## xaza

> в УТ11 шаблон ценника редактируется даже пальцем


Будем пробовать. Пока только установил, разбираюсь.

----------


## Binom

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку для 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/

----------


## Ctacac

Доброго дня. 
Ребята, долго ли умеючи сделать акт сверки в 1С розница 2.2 (RetailBel_2.2.12.2_)?
Как ИП она меня (1С Розница) устраивает, вот свериться с поставщиками, если есть разногласия проблематично.

----------


## sudakov1

> Доброго дня. 
> Ребята, долго ли умеючи сделать акт сверки в 1С розница 2.2 (RetailBel_2.2.12.2_)?
> Как ИП она меня (1С Розница) устраивает, вот свериться с поставщиками, если есть разногласия проблематично.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GDVu/hqtjbcPcv

----------

Ctacac (20.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## Ctacac

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GDVu/hqtjbcPcv


Скачал. Буду тестить.

----------


## sheshunova1960

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/250070/, может есть у кого-то похожая? спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/250070/, может есть у кого-то похожая? спасибо


v2.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/557A/DSkQ3UKY7

----------

boroda69 (26.10.2018), klementyonok (23.04.2018), kozavva (06.08.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), Valer_ka (22.04.2018), СветаОнила (08.08.2018)

----------


## sheshunova1960

Спасибо Вам огромное!!! Всего доброго Вам и удачи во всем

----------


## Introvert.one

Здравствуйте, безумно нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820610/. Благодарю вас с надеждой на скорый ответ.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, безумно нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820610/. Благодарю вас с надеждой на скорый ответ.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BC1G/KsmGvT6XL

----------

Introvert.one (23.04.2018), klementyonok (23.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018)

----------


## Introvert.one

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## klementyonok

Ребята, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать вот этот отчет http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/810949/
Очень-очень нужно. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Ребята, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать вот этот отчет http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/810949/
> Очень-очень нужно. Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BpWE/L3b2oefVR

----------

klementyonok (24.04.2018), Svetlana_K (04.05.2018), Дровосек (25.04.2018)

----------


## klementyonok

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BpWE/L3b2oefVR


Большое спасибо! Можно Вас попросить скачать вот этот отчет? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/

----------


## sudakov1

> Большое спасибо! Можно Вас попросить скачать вот этот отчет? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/


ссылки одинаковые

----------


## Дровосек

> Большое спасибо! Можно Вас попросить скачать вот этот отчет? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/


Как раз отчёт для УНФ просится в эту тему - https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ирмой-1-6

----------


## Хельга79

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста, статистическая форма нужна:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/753866/

----------


## Хельга79

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста, статистическая форма нужна:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/753866/

----------


## sovik

Добрый день. Помогите,  пожалуйста,  скачать ТОРГ 12 за поставщика  http://2otcheta.ru/public/345083/

----------


## zin

Добрый день, помогите с сылочкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/821391/

----------


## anna123456789

Добрый день!
помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/692732/

----------


## anna123456789

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/692732/

----------


## anna123456789

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/692732/

----------


## anna123456789

Нужна помощь!!!
Скачайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/668372/

----------


## klementyonok

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/542974/

----------


## SergSSA

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712880/
Внешняя печатная форма "Счет-фактура выданный" для БП 3.0 (3.0.60.59)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Cobranet

Добрый день.
Есть ли у кого обработка: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/819002/  выгрузка из ЗУП 3 в Челябинвестбанк ??
Скиньте пожалуйста на мыло: cobranet@mail.ru

----------


## Lena1968

Материальный отчет (МХ-20) Бухгалтерия 3.0 ОКУД 0335020 + вывод отчета в разрезе документов 
http://infostart.ru/public/258319/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать!

----------


## Lena1968

Материальный отчет (МХ-20) Бухгалтерия 3.0 ОКУД 0335020 + вывод отчета в разрезе документов 
http://infostart.ru/public/258319/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Материальный отчет (МХ-20) Бухгалтерия 3.0 ОКУД 0335020 + вывод отчета в разрезе документов 
> http://infostart.ru/public/258319/


http://rgho.st/6VQZry7wp

----------

Docdik (18.05.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), sckifff (01.06.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), Zlata18 (25.05.2018)

----------


## YarkoSolnishko

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


Добрый вечер! Большая просьба, выложите еще раз обработку Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер! Большая просьба, выложите еще раз обработку Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dcfy/qY53F8Dvt

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), YarkoSolnishko (06.06.2018)

----------


## Dmss83

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать унифицированные формы Т-12, Т-13 для ЗУП 3.1 с итогами по ночным часам
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать унифицированные формы Т-12, Т-13 для ЗУП 3.1 с итогами по ночным часам
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/567884/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CY6z/B2AMrRLRw

----------

Dmss83 (18.05.2018), kozavva (19.07.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Docdik

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646353/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## akaix

Если не затруднит, скачайте пожалуйста обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/
Спасибо!

----------


## akaix

Если не затруднит, скачайте пожалуйста обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Если не затруднит, скачайте пожалуйста обработку:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A8Ka/bkJt4SQmB

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Blazerize

Прошу Вас помочь скачать "Мастер печатных форм v 2.9"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/

----------


## kelio

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста срочно, скачайте http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/360578/
заранее благодарен

----------


## bblack2008

Планируем перейти со СБиС бухгалтерии на 1С.
Нет ли каких обработок для загрузки из СБиС в 1С списка контрагентов и списка реализации.
Спасибо.

----------


## altosh

Необходима данная обработка. Помогите скачать...http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/180797/

----------


## Oleg-Bsh

Здравствуйте.

Пожалуйста, помогите, очень нужна: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337901/

Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Oleg-Bsh

Здравствуйте.

Пожалуйста, помогите, очень нужна: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337901/

Заранее огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Romik73RUS

доброго помогите с данной штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237083/ для БП 3.0 Заранее огромнейшее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> доброго помогите с данной штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237083/ для БП 3.0 Заранее огромнейшее спасибо


Пожалуйста

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), Romik73RUS (30.05.2018), Valer_ka (02.06.2018)

----------


## Valer_ka

Здравствуйте!
Нужна Внешняя печатная форма ТТН (1-Т) для документа "Перемещение товаров".
Помогите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, скачать один из вариантов: http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/377720/ или: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182064/
Спасибо.

----------


## Valer_ka

Здравствуйте!
Нужна Внешняя печатная форма ТТН (1-Т) для документа "Перемещение товаров".
Помогите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, скачать один из вариантов: http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/377720/ или: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/182064/
Спасибо.

----------


## bblack2008

Прошу помощи в скачке обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563544/

----------


## zin

мож-но ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/790906/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Прошу помощи в скачке обработки:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/563544/


563544

----------

bblack2008 (04.06.2018), RuslanSW (19.07.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Kia116

Добрый день.Помогите пожалуйста скачать.http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/

----------


## gbuh67

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалста с таким отчетом:   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/823852/
Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалста с таким отчетом:   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/823852/
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AEir/PS9JrSg2e

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), RuslanSW (19.07.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), TrinitronOTV (05.06.2018), Valer_ka (05.06.2018)

----------


## маркс42

Здравствуйте.

Пожалуйста, помогите, http://infostart.questa.ru/public/562105/
Заранее cпасибо.

----------


## маркс42

Здравствуйте.

Пожалуйста, помогите, http://infostart.questa.ru/public/562105/
Заранее cпасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите, http://infostart.questa.ru/public/562105/
> Заранее cпасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HZp7/1Benvk7MW
попробуйте эту под себя настроить может подойдет

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), RuslanSW (19.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), маркс42 (06.06.2018)

----------


## zin

здравствуйте можно ссылку http://expert.chistov.pro/public/841613/

----------


## zin

и вот эту http://expert.chistov.pro/public/841289/

----------


## zin

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789394/

----------


## YarkoSolnishko

Очень выручили! Благодарю!

----------


## kapran84

Здравствуйте, помогите плз скачать:
Справка о среднем заработке (справка о доходах) для ЗИКГУ 3.и ЗУП 3 (Справка с работы сотрудника по месту требования)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782678/
Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## Дровосек

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266319/ - не завалялась ни у кого ?

----------


## sudakov1

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266319/ - не завалялась ни у кого ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MhnN/M6RgxgdVy
где то тут

----------

RuslanSW (19.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), ИванДорнов (07.06.2018)

----------


## ИванДорнов

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/ - не завалялась ни у кого ?

----------


## Дровосек

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MhnN/M6RgxgdVy
> где то тут


Спасибо огромное. Но ни одна не встаёт для УНФ, к сожалению.

----------


## MariaMuhina

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/821490/
(Выгрузка проводок из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 2.0)

----------


## YarkoSolnishko

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите, в какой ветке можно попросить обработки для УТ.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер!
> Подскажите, в какой ветке можно попросить обработки для УТ.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2fmM/frxwd1kEj

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), YarkoSolnishko (09.06.2018)

----------


## MariaMuhina

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/615748/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bpvm/AKZ9D8itY

----------

kozavva (19.07.2018), MariaMuhina (09.06.2018), RuslanSW (19.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018), Zlata18 (01.07.2018)

----------


## YarkoSolnishko

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2fmM/frxwd1kEj


Большое спасибо!

----------


## MaxPanda

Люди добрые всем привет, помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/518533/
Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## MaxPanda

Люди добрые всем привет, помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/518533/
Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## marya.teck

Всем привет! Ребят помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/171195/
или может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату покупателю, с выводом на печать ОСНОВАНИЕ: Договор... в шапке. Для Комплексной автоматизации 1.1

----------


## marya.teck

Всем привет! Ребят помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/171195/
или может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату покупателю, с выводом на печать ОСНОВАНИЕ: Договор... в шапке. Для Комплексной автоматизации 1.1

----------


## sudakov1

> Всем привет! Ребят помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/171195/
> или может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату покупателю, с выводом на печать ОСНОВАНИЕ: Договор... в шапке. Для Комплексной автоматизации 1.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E7Hs/xSzek7VqA

----------

marya.teck (15.06.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## RVita

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


+1 Очень надо

----------

tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7d1Z/ABHWP6VjM

----------

RVita (15.06.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## plagz

Привет. Помогите скачать Рабочий Стол http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/151439/
Спасибо.

----------


## plagz

Привет. Помогите скачать Рабочий Стол http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/151439/
Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Привет. Помогите скачать Рабочий Стол http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/151439/
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dq9K/Wbxg56ZMA

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), plagz (18.06.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), ZapMos (13.09.2018)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dq9K/Wbxg56ZMA


не та обработка

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Kia116

Добрый день.Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21420/  и  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289108/

----------


## Avtomir89

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти Внешнюю обработку "Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Чтобы можно было печатать этикетки из документов "Поступление (акты, накладные)" и напрямую из справочника номенклатуры. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Avtomir89

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти Внешнюю обработку "Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Чтобы можно было печатать этикетки из документов "Поступление (акты, накладные)" и напрямую из номенклатуры. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## plagz

Не та обработка.

----------


## vit_ussur

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541854/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## tsaplin

Добрый день! Если возможно, или что то подобное http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623562/
Спасибо.

----------


## progY

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать что-то из этого:

Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127244/

Групповое присвоение (автоматическая генерация) штрих-кодов номенклатуре в УТ 11:
http://infostart.danila.org.ua/public/573370/

Групповое создание штрихкодов номенклатуры (только для УНФ)
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/719201/

----------


## sudakov1

[QUOTE=progY;502792]Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать что-то из этого:

Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127244/

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MgTH/LM966wbat

----------

olee (09.11.2018), progY (21.06.2018)

----------


## Zin65

http://solutions.1cstyle.ru/public/548893/ можно ссылку

----------


## exitgame

Добрый день! Прошу помочь с внешней печатной формой Отчет о розничных продажах http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685066/
 Спасибо!

----------


## Zas_Zas

Очень нужная обработка. Странно, что не нашел здесь. Киньте ссылку, пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/

----------


## Konstantin2017

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/576365/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Konstantin2017

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/576365/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zin65

можно ссылку пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664914/

----------


## СветланаГап

Здравствуйте!
Помогите найти Внешнюю обработку "Печать ценников и этикеток со штрихкодом" и без  для Бухгалтерии 3.0. Чтобы можно было печатать этикетки из документов "Поступление (акты, накладные)" и напрямую из номенклатуры. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Zin65

Здравствуйте можно ссылку на http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/

----------


## Zin65

и эту пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/418907/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте можно ссылку на http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/793479/


http://rgho.st/6DmChpdh7

----------

olgabuh (09.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

дубль

----------


## Александр_1с_8

Добрый день друзья. Может кто-то сможет помочь? )  http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/678495/
Буду очень признателен.  alex_1c_84@mail.ru

----------


## kapran84

Здравствуйте, помогите плз скачать:
Справка о среднем заработке (справка о доходах) для ЗИКГУ 3.и ЗУП 3 (Справка с работы сотрудника по месту требования)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782678/
Заранее Спасибо!!!
kapran84@mail.ru

----------


## RPattz

Добрый вечер! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441791/
Спасибо!

----------


## RPattz

Добрый вечер! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441791/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер! 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441791/
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/8nDv6rYZf

----------

istinnik (11.07.2018), kozavva (06.08.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), RPattz (09.07.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), xackbad (11.07.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер! 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441791/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GSk2/DX5Ko6fKf
ДРУГИЕ

----------

RPattz (09.07.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), xackbad (11.07.2018), Замка (10.08.2018), СветаОнила (26.07.2018)

----------


## RPattz

Можно еще попросить:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/380628/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322568/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/664523/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/832964/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/288022/ АктОсписанииМатериалов_БП3  0.epf
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627065/
Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## xackbad

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать, на старой 1С у нас было такое, а в новой нетю (
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725404/

----------


## SlipOFFsky

Приветствую!
Очень нужен документ "Требования к разработке драйверов подключаемого оборудования." версии 2.2, нашел только версии 2.1 ((

----------


## Kutsepalov

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/797173/

----------


## Zin65

здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь ссылка на http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/431738/

----------


## vlprofi

УПД за поставщика для документа "Приходная накладная" (форма 1137, в том числе с приказом 981). УТ 10.3

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/787256/

Коллеги, нужна сейчас эта обработка.  Есть 350р.

----------


## weekend

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой: эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358656/ или эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/
Заранее очень благодарю!:)

----------


## weekend

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой: эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358656/ или эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/
Заранее очень благодарю!:)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> или эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/


https://dropmefiles.com/JnpKG

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), weekend (23.07.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой: эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358656/ или эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447286/
> Заранее очень благодарю!:)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3E8H/m1ponJTXv

----------

Masik777 (14.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), Замка (10.08.2018)

----------


## weekend

> https://dropmefiles.com/JnpKG


эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358656/, конечно больше "в кассу", но и ваша хороша. Спасибо!:) Если будет оказия, буду признательна...

----------


## weekend

> https://dropmefiles.com/JnpKG


эта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/358656/, конечно больше "в кассу", но и ваша хороша. Спасибо!:) Если будет оказия, буду признательна...

----------


## orloffnik

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646353/

----------


## Ната33

здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать  infostart.ru/public/724586/

----------


## sudakov1

> здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать  infostart.ru/public/724586/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9aaA/5hkmeZrCt
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KaLL/SBLKT6gMC

----------

borisusman (30.07.2018), Masik777 (14.08.2018), olgabuh (09.08.2018), serj12000 (14.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), Замка (10.08.2018)

----------


## Ната33

Спасибо большое

----------


## Bodrechkom

здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать infostart.ru/public/689347/

----------


## valery.ch

здравствуйте! можно мне скачать http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/360082/

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, выручайте, кто может. Очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, выручайте, кто может. Очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2fFk/eGiL3ywuX

----------

alexspiter (15.08.2018), anluca (27.07.2018), boroda69 (26.10.2018), EVB (01.08.2018), orloffnik (26.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), Замка (10.08.2018), СветаОнила (26.07.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, выручайте, кто может. Очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2fFk/eGiL3ywuX

----------

EVB (01.08.2018), Fltr (26.07.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## Sm1rnyga

Добрый день. Спасибо за помощь, кто поможет. Типовая ТОРГ-12 для БП 3.0. (от 3.0.64.34, если есть, то можно ее)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/854078/

----------


## Трей

Доброго времени суток!
Уважаемые, а нет ли у кого нибудь такого:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/241620/   ??
спасибо

----------


## Трей

Доброго времени суток!
а вот такая есть:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336150/ ?

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток!
> а вот такая есть:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336150/ ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dbzp/HdpcdMUdW

----------

Andresito (10.10.2018), irina_ph (15.03.2019), maneron (21.01.2019), Masik777 (14.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (04.08.2018), СветаОнила (05.08.2018), Трей (28.07.2018)

----------


## tsaplin

Добрый день. Если есть возможность или что то подобное. Заказ-Наряд для 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/
Спасибо.

----------


## peet82

добрый день, может есть у кого: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/512915/
ЗУП 3.0 / ЗКГУ 3.0 Групповая выгрузка в банк (Сбербанк, Авангард, МИНБанк, БИНБанк, ВТБ)
Спасибо!

----------


## pups23

Привет, люди добрые! есть у кого-нибудь это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21985/

----------


## sudakov1

> Привет, люди добрые! есть у кого-нибудь это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21985/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hq85/gmhx63d9i
вроде оно

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), sweet19011 (07.08.2018)

----------


## prostonick2

Нет ли случайно такого - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/419557/ . Спасибо.

----------


## prostonick2

Или такого аналога - http://one-sfera.ru/index.php/1s-upr...s-ut-11-detail

----------


## Михаил Михайло

Товарищи помогите с обработкой для создания счет фактур выданных на основании упд Заранее благодарю
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293106/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607842/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581923/

----------


## Михаил Михайло

Товарищи помогите с обработкой для создания счет фактур выданных на основании упд Заранее благодарю
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/293106/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/607842/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581923/

----------


## Masik777

Всем хорошего настроения! Ребят, помогите скачать http://infostart.blog-buh.ru/public/376941/
Очень понадобилась. Спасибо!

----------


## vinchenzo11

Добрый день! Скачайте, пожалуйста, данную обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139920/
Заранее спасибо и удачного дня!

----------


## vinchenzo11

Добрый день! 
Скачайте, пожалуйста, данную обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139920/
Заранее спасибо и удачного дня!

----------


## sudakov1

Добрый день! 
Скачайте, пожалуйста, данную обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139920/
Заранее спасибо и удачного дня!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K9Q7/LooT8zjzD

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), vinchenzo11 (08.08.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

Скачайте, пожалуйста, данную обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/139920/
Заранее спасибо и удачного дня!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K9Q7/LooT8zjzD

----------


## overcul

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/815123/
заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/306266/ Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/306266/ Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AvAC/uV2MjS46b

----------

EVB (21.08.2018), Masik777 (14.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), tak_tak777 (18.08.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018)

----------


## СветаОнила

Добрый вечер!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420945/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/639968/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420945/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BQMp/VAiPdHHv3

----------

Masik777 (14.08.2018), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), tak_tak777 (18.08.2018), Замка (15.08.2018), СветаОнила (10.08.2018)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, можно попросить ссылку на: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/835205/
Заранее, большое спасибо!

----------


## kasicin

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/589304/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## EVB

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать http://infos.capitally.ru/public/703431/ Спасибо!

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, можно попросить ссылку на: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/884695/ (две: 	
Регистр-расчет амортизации основных средств и Регистр-расчет амортизационной премии) Спасибо!!!

----------


## ziomok

Добрый день, помогити пожалуйста скачать:
https://coderstar.ru/otchety/prodazhi-4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331212/
Или что-то похожее для 8.3 УТ 11.3

----------


## ziomok

Добрый день, помогити пожалуйста скачать:
https://coderstar.ru/otchety/prodazhi-4
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331212/
Или что-то похожее для 8.3 УТ 11.3

----------


## leon419

Цитата Сообщение от Romik73RUS  Посмотреть сообщение
доброго помогите с данной штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237083/ для БП 3.0 Заранее огромнейшее спасибо



> Пожалуйста


Добрый день! Ссылочка не работает. Не могли бы вы повторить?
И, если возможно, еще вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611443/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## ViktOrlov

> доброго помогите с данной штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237083/ для БП 3.0


То, что есть: http://rgho.st/6Z2vzfNVQ

----------

leon419 (20.08.2018), Masik777 (06.09.2018), Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), Vik_2019 (26.12.2018), Замка (16.08.2018)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, а такое возможно получить? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...564&pub=835205 Спасибо большое.

----------


## va_45

(Выгрузка проводок из ЗУП 3.1 в Бухгалтерию 3.0)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Цитата Сообщение от Romik73RUS  Посмотреть сообщение
> доброго помогите с данной штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237083/ для БП 3.0 Заранее огромнейшее спасибо
> 
> 
> Добрый день! Ссылочка не работает. Не могли бы вы повторить?
> И, если возможно, еще вот это http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/611443/
> Заранее благодарен


http://rgho.st/6LBGd756c
611443 - увы...

----------

Svetlana_K (17.08.2018), Vik_2019 (26.12.2018), Замка (17.08.2018)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, я сильно извиняюсь, а можно попросить вот это: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/884695/ Спасибо

----------


## leon419

> То, что есть: http://rgho.st/6Z2vzfNVQ


Благодарюю

----------


## leon419

> То, что есть: http://rgho.st/6Z2vzfNVQ


Благодарю

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566390/ Изменение типа дополнительного реквизита БСП спасибо!

----------


## babayzver

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/237860/
Очень надо.

----------


## sirop4ikk

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/ МХ-20 для 8.3. Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/ МХ-20 для 8.3. Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3xNQ/J6viRQWFc

----------

irina_ph (15.03.2019), limposha (20.09.2018), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), sirop4ikk (23.08.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), Zlata18 (16.10.2018), Замка (24.08.2018)

----------


## sirop4ikk

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/618885/ к сожалению не работает, может эта обработка есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## sudakov1

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/618885/ к сожалению не работает, может эта обработка есть у кого-нибудь?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G6W2/3voXVisrH

----------

Fltr (23.08.2018), sirop4ikk (23.08.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), Zlata18 (16.10.2018), Замка (24.08.2018)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262389/. Спасибо.

----------


## Len087

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/717158/. Спасибо.

----------


## Farell

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Если у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма М-11 с итого для бп 3.0, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Прилагаю ссылку на неё http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783882/.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Если у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма М-11 с итого для бп 3.0, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Прилагаю ссылку на неё http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783882/.


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N12t/GnRit6FB3

----------

Farell (31.08.2018), Masik777 (08.06.2019), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), Zlata18 (16.10.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Если у кого-нибудь есть внешняя печатная форма М-11 с итого для бп 3.0, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Прилагаю ссылку на неё http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/783882/.


дубль

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, можно попросить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283807/ данную обработку? Спасибо

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, можно попросить http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/283807/ данную обработку? Спасибо


http://rgho.st/6gSz72gW4

----------

afonjak23 (13.09.2018), Masik777 (06.09.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), va_45 (09.09.2018), Замка (06.09.2018)

----------


## Verded

Здравствуйте коллеги!

Есть ли возможность помочь с обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/882246/
Пытался написать сам, получается какая-то ерунда((((
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Helen2727

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/898953/ . Спасибо!

----------


## igor77

Вечер добрый
помогите нужна эта обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371923/
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## rooleg

Всем привет, 
у кого-то есть нормальный обработчик для Отпусков с коофициентами
так же интересует модульначисления ЗП с табелями учета рабочего времени


ВСЕ интрересует под Бухгалтерию для Украины 1,2 или 2.0. последних версий

----------


## osleep

подскажите где найти ACC20_30.xml

----------


## sudakov1

> подскажите где найти ACC20_30.xml


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5js2/xJ2GDqvpb

----------

Fltr (11.09.2018), osleep (11.09.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), СветаОнила (11.09.2018)

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/ Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках) . или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/654300/ 
 Спасибо!

----------


## peet82

Просьба помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/387224/
Печатная форма Т-2 ВУР для ЗУП 3
Спасибо!

----------


## aNTI_4IT

Товарищи, помогите пожалуйста скачать данную обработку!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617906/

----------


## prostonick2

Здравствуйте.
Помогите скачать, пожалуйста,

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/695156/

:drinks:

----------


## aNTI_4IT

Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197895/

Бухгалтера уже мозг проели :(

----------


## aNTI_4IT

И эту пожалуйста, нужно очень ...
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718383/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197895/
> 
> Бухгалтера уже мозг проели :(


Для сохранения остатков мозга: https://dropmefiles.com/8laWJ

----------

limposha (20.09.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), Замка (19.09.2018)

----------


## aNTI_4IT

Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Уважаемые друзья!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данные обработки:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/423962/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/659084/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104427/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104034/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/70230/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86052/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120450/
> ...


Здесь некоторые
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AibC/KWFmHA4yJ

----------

afonjak23 (03.10.2018), Dima2015 (07.01.2019), Ih Bin Денис (01.11.2018), kozavva (14.10.2018), lazarsr (23.09.2018), Masik777 (08.06.2019), SergeyTY (18.03.2019), SLK01 (11.10.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), Vik_2019 (26.12.2018), ZapMos (09.10.2018), Zlata18 (16.10.2018), Катарина82 (26.10.2020)

----------


## panas_81

Добрый день!
помогите нужен отчет срочно
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> помогите нужен отчет срочно
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7URo/5Vdh9dJXc
старый

----------

lazarsr (23.09.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018)

----------


## s142s

Добрый день.
На предприятии прошла проверка, как требование вести учет по журнально-ордерной системе, подскажите или поделитесь пожалуйста, отчетами либо обработками по данной теме. Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> На предприятии прошла проверка, как требование вести учет по журнально-ордерной системе, подскажите или поделитесь пожалуйста, отчетами либо обработками по данной теме. Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3.


Там все есть
https://buh.ru/articles/documents/13977/
http://www.inco-systems.com.ua/faq-p...hgalterii-1s-8

----------

s142s (21.09.2018), Svetlana_K (21.09.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018)

----------


## aNTI_4IT

Мужики, помогите скачать!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617906/

----------


## limposha

Уважаемые друзья!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать данные обработки:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/423962/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/659084/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104427/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104034/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/70230/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/86052/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/120450/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/61277/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372112/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/193313/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19165/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/624040/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/308474/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/394445/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/98138/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799579/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/904617/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/904091/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/902727/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420278/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/902066/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/898173/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/897245/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/893115/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/461052/.

Или, если у кого-нибудь из Вас они есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста...

Буду Вам за это безмерно благодарна.
Заранее огромное преогромное спасибо!

PS: Если конечно это возможно, можно их все сделать одним архивом для удобства скачивания.
Может, данная подборка обработок еще кому-нибудь пригодится.
Еще раз заранее спасибо!

----------


## floodprog

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637178/
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## floodprog

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637178/
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## floodprog

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637178/ буду очень благодарен

----------


## aNTI_4IT

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617906/

----------


## floodprog

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/637178/
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## panas_81

Спасибо.
А где можно взять новую?

----------


## floodprog

может у кого есть в закромах http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/428087/ ?

----------


## panas_81

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7URo/5Vdh9dJXc
> старый


Спасибо.
А где можно взять новую?

----------

tak_tak777 (27.11.2018)

----------


## sirop4ikk

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/582604/ А может такой отчет о движении ТМЦ у кого-нибудь есть? Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Карпизо

Добрый день! 
Хочется опробовать эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/144575/

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! 
> Хочется опробовать эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/144575/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5EC1/63L9f8tg8

----------

slady (04.10.2018), Svetlana_K (04.10.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), Карпизо (20.09.2018)

----------


## aNTI_4IT

Помогите пожалуйста скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/617906/

----------


## sandero

Здравствуйте.
Прошу помощи в поиске оработки
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/455514/

----------


## cmb

Здравствуйте. Нужны впф, помогите скачать. Спасибо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/576365/

----------


## floodprog

Добрый день!

Помогите с данной обработкой 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343636/

----------


## oderant

Приветствую!
Помогите пожалуйста с данной печатной формой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/151346/

----------


## afattakhov

Добрый день! 
Подскажите обработка Поиск и замена значений для УПП есть?  1.3 (1.3.97.3) на 8.2.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! 
> Подскажите обработка Поиск и замена значений для УПП есть?  1.3 (1.3.97.3) на 8.2.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jegf/BTqNxgPo3

----------

afattakhov (17.10.2018), SLK01 (03.11.2018), Svetlana_K (05.10.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018)

----------


## tsaplin

Добрый день!) прошу помощи,

Расширение БП3.0 v2.6 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083/

----------


## zin

Здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/851492/

----------


## zin

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812571/ и эту пож-та

----------


## mad dad

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать (формыОС1,ЩС-2,ЩС-3,ОС-14,ОС-15)-http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266002/

----------


## tomseng

Здравствуйте!

Помогите пожалуйста добыть: БП 3.0 (УФ) Заполнение требования-накладной остатками ТМЦ по складу с отборами по счетам и номенклатурам - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/

----------


## SAIss

Здравствуйте! 
Необходима следующая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/  Загрузка в 1С:Бухгалтерию 3.0 данных из ОФД о денежных поступлениях (чеках). Пожалуйста помогите скачать, если есть такая возможность. Заранее, огромное человеческое спасибо!

----------


## mad dad

Здравствуйте. Огромная просьба, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266002/

----------


## tsaplin

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста добыть: БП 3.0 (УФ) Заполнение требования-накладной остатками ТМЦ по складу с отборами по счетам и номенклатурам - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EJAs/PkHXJPSz6

----------

Svetlana_K (23.10.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018)

----------


## Screamer89

Скачайте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/ 
[РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С УНФ 1.6.13 платформа 8.3.11

----------


## tomseng

Спасибо большое за обработку. Поставил сегодня, но бухгалтера сказали, что тут что - то не то, это точно с инфостарта, именно та обработка? Тут не работает сортировка по счету, к примеру надо по 10.01.Г а он выводит все 10, или по складу например, выбирается конкретный клад, но дальше ничего не происходит.

----------


## sudakov1

> Спасибо большое за обработку. Поставил сегодня, но бухгалтера сказали, что тут что - то не то, это точно с инфостарта, именно та обработка? Тут не работает сортировка по счету, к примеру надо по 10.01.Г а он выводит все 10, или по складу например, выбирается конкретный клад, но дальше ничего не происходит.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2nBa/kUE7wEqeo

----------

Svetlana_K (23.10.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (20.10.2018), Замка (29.10.2018)

----------


## Divest

Добрый день! 
Помогите получить обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799579/
Divest@list.ru

----------


## enot376

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/560289/
Или если есть рабочее место менеджера по продажам для УТ 11
enot376@mail.ru Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506983/. Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## nattalli

Добрый день! Помогите пож-та http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/424252
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Andresito

Доброго времени суток много уважаемые. 
Помогите получить обработки 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/886411
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371628
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Andresito

может у кого есть вот такая 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696618

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Доброго времени суток много уважаемые. 
> Помогите получить обработки 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/371628
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


http://rgho.st/6scnkvx4Z

----------

Andresito (01.11.2018), maneron (17.01.2019), Svetlana_K (02.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (13.11.2018), Zlata18 (06.11.2018)

----------


## sanekbrest

Добрый вечер. Кто может подсказать как сделать отчет. 
Необходимо чтобы  в отчете выводило все подразделения предприятия и в тех подразделениях работников, а в вверху в колонках чтобы были указаны категории работников (руководители, специалисты, повременщики и т.д.) 
Или скиньте похожий у кого есть отчет на доработку
Вот примерно что должно быть, после подразделения или отдела хотелось вы видеть сотрудников. Спасибо.
01.11.jpg

----------


## sanekbrest



----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/180797/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Andresito

Спасибо за обработку. но не помогло также выскакивают окна интрнет и итс
платформа на linux 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1685) //Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.63.20) 
может это играет роль что не отрабатывает

----------


## nattalli

Может у кого есть внешние обработки , чистящие регистры накопления по НДФЛ для управляемых форм Бух3.0 ? 
Могу закинуть для обычного приложения .

----------


## yurasn

Помогите опжалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/909214/
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Valerianich

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/914242/.

----------


## Ната33

Добрый день может к кого есть. Такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/571876/  можете поделиться

----------


## DenisSH

Добрый вечер, форумчане! Нужна такая обработка: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/ (Poisk Objekt ne najden_82.epf и Poisk Objekt ne najden_82UF.epf)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый вечер, форумчане! Нужна такая обработка: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/ (Poisk Objekt ne najden_82.epf и Poisk Objekt ne najden_82UF.epf)
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rgho.st/8kXnwZpcr

----------

alex125it (08.11.2018), Andresito (09.11.2018), rossii2 (07.07.2019), SLK01 (02.12.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (08.11.2018)

----------


## ssr113

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработкуhttp://buh.ruboard.ru/public/675488/
Заранее спаибо.

----------


## oderant

Доброго времени суток!
Будьте добры, кто может
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927493/

----------


## uks567

Доброе!!! Помогите!!! Пожалуйста!!! 
http://infostart.ru/public/789854/

----------


## alexfc

Здравстсвуйте! Помогите з обработкой немонопольного удаления http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276639/

----------


## Fltr

> Здравстсвуйте! Помогите з обработкой немонопольного удаления http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276639/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GPyy/PRcFkKBtc

----------

666Rebel666 (21.11.2018), Masik777 (08.06.2019), Merlin1975 (05.12.2018), Svetlana_K (23.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (20.11.2018), МаринаАхтулова (20.11.2018)

----------


## SIRENI

доброе время суток ! помогите с обработкой , очень надо. М-15 за постащика.... много . а в экселе постоянно набирать номенклатуру с ума схожу.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99353/

----------


## МаринаАхтулова

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/918934/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/781574/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/926962/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/812514/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/883778/

----------


## Ната33

Добрый день может кто может поделится http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день может кто может поделится http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/


https://dropmefiles.com/8Mn2m

----------

Andresito (26.11.2018), Svetlana_K (23.11.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## Shardin

> Помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой
> http://infostart.ru/public/598748/
> Заранее спасибо !!!


подмогните тоже плиз!!!
на какие ещё конфигурации подойдет?
в идеале надо на бух 3.0 корп и ерп 2.4
заранее благодарен за помощь :)

----------


## Fltr

> подмогните тоже плиз!!!
> на какие ещё конфигурации подойдет?
> в идеале надо на бух 3.0 корп и ерп 2.4
> заранее благодарен за помощь :)


Все прекрасно работает и без обработки при включенной константе "Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки курсов валют". Смотри обсуждение к обработке.

----------

Shardin (25.11.2018)

----------


## Shardin

Офигенски!!!!
Спасибо!!!
чот сразу не заметил :blush:

----------


## Juamnh

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aT4/MDppJgFxJ

----------

Juamnh (25.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Замка (04.12.2018)

----------


## Juamnh

Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## Juamnh

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/
РаспределениеЗатратНа08_03с

----------


## viven_ly

Добрый день! 
Помогите плиз скачать вот эту конфигурацию http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
Путевые листы грузовых, легковых автомобилей, спец. автомобилей, строительной техники

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день! 
> Помогите плиз скачать вот эту конфигурацию http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
> Путевые листы грузовых, легковых автомобилей, спец. автомобилей, строительной техники
> 
> Спасибо заранее!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/76Eq/BQ8xct45E

----------

Juamnh (26.11.2018), kozavva (03.12.2018), tak_tak777 (27.11.2018), viven_ly (26.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Замка (04.12.2018)

----------


## viven_ly

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## VBMADD

Подсобите пож-ста найти внешнюю обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165765/
Буду премного благодарен!!!
v_b_m@rambler.ru

----------


## Juamnh

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600977/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Juamnh

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900/
РаспределениеЗатратНа08_03с

----------


## sudakov1

> Подсобите пож-ста найти внешнюю обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165765/
> Буду премного благодарен!!!
> v_b_m@rambler.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L4nS/8iRWeDQPK

----------

666Rebel666 (29.11.2018), VBMADD (29.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Замка (04.12.2018)

----------


## giigor

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447602/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь найти эту обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447602/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Lhv/jxfEzqqgv

----------

giigor (28.11.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## дуня

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, вот с такой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841613/

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, вот с такой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841613/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EHcd/XoboN82TV

----------

kozavva (03.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), дуня (29.11.2018)

----------


## lavkz

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, вот с такими: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322647/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/ Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, вот с такими: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/322647/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/ Заранее благодарен!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fg3a/QJ8B2Bot3

----------

andrandr (03.12.2018), krey_ (04.12.2018), Masik777 (14.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## zin

Здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/689743/ нужно под нетиповую дорабатывать

----------


## zin

или эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/375452/

----------


## lavkz

ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## trpr8dr

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600859/?ID=600859
Спасибо!

----------


## Olly-lu

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/251838/
Спасибо!

----------


## Bodrechkom

Пожалуйста помогите скачать : 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/576959/ 

Очень надо.. Пожалуйста........

----------


## ivanses

Доброго Здоровья!
Может у кого то есть обработка "Загрузка ЭН  внешних поставщиков"
Или помогите скачать пожалуйста: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96907/

Большое человеческое Спасибо.
Email. ivan.ses@mail.ru

----------


## Bodrechkom

Пожалуйста помогите скачать пожалуйста:

http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/572495/

----------


## Bodrechkom

Пожалуйста помогите скачать пожалуйста:

http://catalog.mista.ru/public/915128

----------


## VBMADD

Пож-ста нужна внешняя обработка
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165765/ 
и 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646805/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Пож-ста нужна внешняя обработка
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/165765/


https://dropmefiles.com/ZKhEr

----------

ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## serkrn

Добрый вечер очень прошу Вас помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267247/ - Загрузка физических лиц в 1С: ЗУП и ЗКБУ из файлов ПФР и 2-НДФЛ. Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер очень прошу Вас помочь скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/267247/ - Загрузка физических лиц в 1С: ЗУП и ЗКБУ из файлов ПФР и 2-НДФЛ. Спасибо.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/156537/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Rx9/5uNnvJdQi

----------

krey_ (04.12.2018), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## Chumakova

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/251838/
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/TouVC

----------

666Rebel666 (03.12.2018), Fltr (03.12.2018), Olly-lu (03.12.2018), TrinitronOTV (03.12.2018), ViktOrlov (03.12.2018), Vik_2019 (26.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Замка (04.12.2018)

----------


## Chumakova

> Пожалуйста помогите скачать : 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/576959/ 
> 
> Очень надо.. Пожалуйста........


https://dropmefiles.com/tpIYS

----------

Bodrechkom (03.12.2018), Fltr (03.12.2018), ikalichkin (03.12.2018), Merlin1975 (05.12.2018), ViktOrlov (03.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## Chumakova

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600859/?ID=600859
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/6slxD

----------

andrandr (03.12.2018), Fltr (03.12.2018), ikalichkin (03.12.2018), trpr8dr (03.12.2018), ViktOrlov (03.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018), Замка (04.12.2018)

----------


## Bodrechkom

> https://dropmefiles.com/tpIYS


Спасибо большое

----------


## trpr8dr

Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## slozh

Здравствуйте! Если можно Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/
Спасибо

----------


## slozh

Здравствуйте! Если можно Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
Спасибо!

----------


## Chumakova

> Здравствуйте! Если можно Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/sVNdB

----------

slozh (07.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! Если можно Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A7fD/pvbYwixAf
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8T2Y/hLhS4nZWh

----------

krey_ (04.12.2018), slozh (07.12.2018), ZapMos (05.12.2018)

----------


## ollin

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста , скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619422/  (ЭСМ-7 Справка для расчетов)

----------


## ollin

или эти варианты (может кто поможет) http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/633315/ 

может у кого еще есть ЭСМ-3

----------


## sudakov1

> или эти варианты (может кто поможет) http://catalog.1c-e.ru/public/633315/ 
> 
> может у кого еще есть ЭСМ-3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AvJp/cZCA4DG6p
другие

----------

ollin (05.12.2018), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## uretya

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/
Спасибо!

----------


## ollin

Благодарю!!!

----------


## keks59

помогите скачать плиз http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/623647/

----------


## Aisilu

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/904621/

----------


## slozh

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать для ЗУП 3.1.8 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/ или  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935575/ или   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/402257/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать для ЗУП 3.1.8 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602318/ или  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935575/ или   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/402257/ 
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qGsu/YbfXseL91

----------

irina_ph (15.03.2019), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), slozh (02.04.2019), ZapMos (09.12.2018)

----------


## Pashamatrix

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799941/
http://kupi1c.ru/public/847587/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Valo

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/869963/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Универсальное закрытие счетов для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714339/
Заранее, большое спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать "Универсальное закрытие счетов для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0"
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714339/
> Заранее, большое спасибо!


714339.rar

----------

Ih Bin Денис (13.12.2018), maneron (17.01.2019), Masik777 (12.02.2019), root7 (24.01.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), SLK01 (13.12.2018), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), ViktOrlov (13.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018)

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Спасибо. Но ссылочка не качается. Можно выложить новую?

----------


## suvir

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/323681/
Спасибо!

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Спасибо. Но ссылочка не качается. Можно выложить новую?


Ссылочка новая, содержимое старое: https://dropmefiles.com/17vjC

----------

Ih Bin Денис (13.12.2018), kozavva (17.12.2018), semenoof (13.12.2018), ZapMos (15.12.2018)

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Вот спасибо, так спасибо! Скачал. Пойду пробовать.

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/profile/170965/
Спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/profile/170965/


Катерину Борисенко скачать? Интересно, как вы это себе представляете?

----------


## LNR1C

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/962274/
(Для БП 3.0)
Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/962274/
> (Для БП 3.0)
> Спасибо.


Может что-то подойдёт из старого: упд.zip, зеркало

----------

root7 (24.01.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## LNR1C

> Может что-то подойдёт из старого:


там просто под последнюю конфу БП

----------


## Phoenixxx

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/889122/

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300549/#com0

----------


## belka1995

Здравствуйте.
Нужна вот такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/194886/, спасибо

----------


## sergsi

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/700289/

----------


## Raspik

Добрый день. Ни у кого случайно не завалялось этого отчета
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/416474/

----------


## Олег_1975

Здравствуйте форумчане! Подскажите, где взять "Новая версия Интерактивная ОСВ v3.0 для Управляемых форм //infostart.ru/public/377955/"

----------


## Олег_1975

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377955/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте форумчане! Подскажите, где взять "Новая версия Интерактивная ОСВ v3.0 для Управляемых форм //infostart.ru/public/377955/"


v3.0 взять можно здесь, но с запашком (не самая свежая): https://dropmefiles.com/9NTJ5

----------

kozavva (25.12.2018), Olly-lu (28.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019), Олег_1975 (21.12.2018)

----------


## Bodrechkom

помогите скачать пожалуйста ----->

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409802/

----------


## Олег_1975

> v3.0 взять можно здесь, но с запашком (не самая свежая): https://dropmefiles.com/9NTJ5


премного благодарен. спс.

----------


## ЗАЗЕРКАЛЬЕ

здравствуйте,
помогите скачать кассовую книгу по субсчетам
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/269954/
спасибо заранее

----------


## sheshunova1960

Пожалуйста, помогите в Розницей Аптека. Заранее спасибо! Очень надо
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958282/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/686668/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517867/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/354891/

----------


## MulbMulb

может свежая кому попадется, буду очень благодарна
//infostart.ru/public/377955/

----------


## Fltr

> может свежая кому попадется, буду очень благодарна
> //infostart.ru/public/377955/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EFfE/8oeYhuxby

----------

ivan_777777 (25.01.2019), maneron (17.01.2019), Masik777 (11.01.2019), MulbMulb (26.12.2018), nasha4 (15.02.2019), Olly-lu (28.12.2018), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), Vik_2019 (26.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019), Замка (28.12.2018), Олег_1975 (30.12.2018)

----------


## Vik_2019

Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста, для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8: "Комплект внешних управленческих отчетов".
Директор попросил Управленческие отчеты из 1С:Бухгалтерии 8.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MulbMulb

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EFfE/8oeYhuxby


Премного благодарна за участие.
А версия  3.0.15.2 от 18.12.2018 не попадалась ?

----------


## Vik_2019

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85502/
viktor.bolibok@gmail.com

----------


## Vik_2019

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/64699/
viktor.bolibok@gmail.com

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Помогите с данной обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85502/
> viktor.bolibok@gmail.com


https://dropmefiles.com/FeFNZ

----------

666Rebel666 (26.12.2018), Vik_2019 (27.12.2018), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## Aisilu

Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужна обновленная обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/904621/ (ЗагрузкаТЧ_ВедомостьВБанк  ИлиКассу_Из_Документа_УФ_3_1_  8_v2.epf)

----------


## andrewkmt

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409237/

----------


## Vik_2019

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой "Отчет по продажам для 1С: Бухгалтерия 3.0" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587566/
viktor.bolibok@gmail.com

----------


## IPF

Помогите с данной обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85502/
klochkov@ipf-vrn.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите с данной обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/85502/
> klochkov@ipf-vrn.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MH1c/McMsyCX7t

----------

maneron (17.01.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), ZapMos (07.01.2019)

----------


## IPF

Спасибо. Но или версия старая или файлы битые, вобщем под 3.0 не видит.

----------


## IPF

"Отчет по продажам для 1С: Бухгалтерия 3.0" http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/587566/
Прошу если есть у кого или на почту или ссылку.
klochkov@ipf-vrn.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо. Но или версия старая или файлы битые, вобщем под 3.0 не видит.


В архиве только файлы для бесплатного скачивания (видеоролики), самой обработки нет

----------


## kumpll

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/

----------


## kumpll

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/

----------


## 666Rebel666

408020

----------

kumpll (07.01.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019)

----------


## sudakov1

------

----------


## Опарыш

Ребята, скачайте, пожалуйста, 
Загрузка номенклатуры со штрих-кодами в УТ 11 из Excel

----------


## dasAnt

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать пожалуйста
Счет-фактура (для БП 3.0.67+)

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать пожалуйста
> Счет-фактура (для БП 3.0.67+)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F7ZK/9m1mXESyL

----------

Enot24 (10.01.2019), Fltr (10.01.2019), Masik777 (11.01.2019), tvsdlds (10.01.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), ZapMos (12.01.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019)

----------


## tazhitkov

А можно ссылку обновить? Заранее спасибо

----------


## sudakov1

какую?

----------


## Phoenixxx

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/889122/

----------


## oderant

Доброго дня и с наступающем праздником!
Помогите в этой обработке, пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/684586/

----------


## dmikds

Здравствуйте, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820610/. Благодарю вас с надеждой на скорый ответ.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/820610/. Благодарю вас с надеждой на скорый ответ.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Cuf/KA1yWGmS7

----------

666Rebel666 (13.01.2019), dmikds (13.01.2019), root7 (24.01.2019), ZapMos (15.01.2019)

----------


## jahok12900

> https://dropmefiles.com/6slxD


можно еще раз?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> можно еще раз?


Что было-то по этой ссылке?

----------


## ViktOrlov

> можно еще раз?


Можно: https://my-files.ru/g1fkuh

P.S. Там http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600859/

----------

666Rebel666 (15.01.2019), Ekaterina88 (23.01.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), root7 (24.01.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## Dmss83

Доброго дня, ищу новую форму 2 НДФЛ для ЗУП 2.5 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977067/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/979446/ или http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/978403/

----------


## valeray

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/339379/

----------


## AngelTod

> https://dropmefiles.com/sVNdB


Добрый день а можно продублировать снова данные обработки. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день а можно продублировать снова данные обработки. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/


https://dropmefiles.com/4aSFn

----------

ZapMos (17.01.2019)

----------


## razvitie76

Добрый день. Помогите пож. с обработкой для Розницы 2.2 Загрузка прихода из Excel 
По примеру http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/594359/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## razvitie76

Или может есть эти варианты для Розницы 2.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/685789/
Спасибо.

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день. Помогите пож. с обработкой для Розницы 2.2 Загрузка прихода из Excel 
> По примеру http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/594359/
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B8pp/DUWka9JuT

----------

alex125it (18.01.2019), razvitie76 (19.01.2019), root7 (24.01.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), tak_tak777 (20.04.2019), ZapMos (18.01.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019)

----------


## rider26

Добрый день, может у кого есть обработка для печати ценников из бух 3.0 и обработка для изменения ндс в ут 10.3

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день, может у кого есть обработка для печати ценников из бух 3.0 и обработка для изменения ндс в ут 10.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Loec/zsm1McZDn

----------

rider26 (21.01.2019), ZapMos (21.01.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019)

----------


## rider26

Спасибо большое за обработку с ценниками!

----------


## liselen0k

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
> Заранее спасибо!)


В наличии есть аналогичная (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/): https://dropmefiles.com/04Ap8

----------

KAY77 (26.01.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019)

----------


## shi85

Добрый день! Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/974222/
Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## Andyxyli

Всем привет, помогите скачать, или, может уже есть (Приходная накладная с закупочными и розничными ценами. УТ 11.4) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/795342/

----------


## Ekaterina88

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200082/ 

Или отсюда http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/ нужен Счет на оплату покупателю и  	
Акт об оказании услуг

Или может у кого то есть внешняя печатная форма счета и акта... для 8.3, почта kitten15@ya.ru Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать эту обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/200082/ 
> 
> Или отсюда http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/ нужен Счет на оплату покупателю и  	
> Акт об оказании услуг
> 
> Или может у кого то есть внешняя печатная форма счета и акта... для 8.3, почта kitten15@ya.ru Заранее спасибо!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2txN/Wzo5xRqbQ

----------

Ekaterina88 (23.01.2019), freeze_9096 (14.05.2019), irina_ph (15.03.2019), Masik777 (27.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), ZapMos (24.01.2019), Замка (24.01.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019)

----------


## Ыгькфл412

> подскажите где найти ACC20_30.xml





> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5js2/xJ2GDqvpb


Тоже ищу этот файл, к сожалению ссылка недоступна уже. Ребят, может кто-нибудь помочь найти файл?

----------


## sudakov1

> Тоже ищу этот файл, к сожалению ссылка недоступна уже. Ребят, может кто-нибудь помочь найти файл?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JHTY/LgU3kcBMN

----------

Masik777 (08.06.2019), moroz_off (25.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019), Ыгькфл412 (24.01.2019)

----------


## Shuravi74

Доброго дня! Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/884174/.Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## mobilh

Добрый день,

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948713/

Заранее спасибо. mobil_h@mail.ru

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый день,
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948713/
> 
> Заранее спасибо. mobil_h@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HQsJ/ATPY8L7LM

----------

666Rebel666 (24.01.2019), Alekta (06.02.2019), Ekaterina88 (01.02.2019), Masik777 (12.02.2019), mobilh (24.01.2019), sensato (06.02.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), Veronika123 (28.01.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019), Олег_1975 (03.02.2019), СветаОнила (19.02.2019)

----------


## mobilh

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HQsJ/ATPY8L7LM


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Несвой

Добрый вечер! Может есть у кого обработка для выгрузки сведений по оплате труда из ЗКГУ 3.1 для сервиса АХД

----------


## ktpf

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста: Акт о списании материальных запасов (ОКУД 0504230) из документа Требование-накладная (БП 3.0)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935031/.

----------


## androidsu25

Ищу обработку Загрузка сведений о доходах из файлов 2-НДФЛ (XML)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195121/

----------


## rom2

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/855426/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## uks567

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, очень надо!  выгрузка из 1с ЗУП 8.3 в бухгалтерию 
 7.7.     http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/[/url]

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://1c.ab74.ru/public/325611/?detail=Y для 3.0

----------


## liselen0k

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/982943/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, очень надо!  выгрузка из 1с ЗУП 8.3 в бухгалтерию 
>  7.7.     http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/[/url]


А выложенное в 3-ем комментарии смотрели? Или не дочитали, "многабукф"? Ну, так вот оно, бесплатное: https://dropmefiles.com/0TLbN

----------

uks567 (07.02.2019), ZapMos (30.01.2019)

----------


## kirkkirk

Здравствуйте! Может есть внешняя печатная форма упд для бп 3.0. не смог найти

----------


## shi85

Всем привет, помогите скачать, или, может уже есть (Скидка в произвольную дату в 1С:Розница 2.2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634557/

----------


## Ekaterina88

Добрый день! 
Очень нужна обработка, может уже есть?
Групповой ввод "Реализаций товаров и услуг" на основании "Счета покупателю" для Бухгалтерии 8.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/586234/

----------


## larabelle

Прошу скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561617/
(Загрузка поступлений (накладных) из Excel в 1С: Розница 2 и Управление торговлей 11)

----------


## Rendex

Добрый день! 
Нужна внешняя печатная форма ТОРГ-12 для документа "Передача ОС"
Вот эта: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/352791/
Или эта: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/958703/

----------


## androidsu25

Добрый день!
Нужны одна из обработок(версии разнятся)  или 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/983817/  ---Загрузка справок 2-НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 из XML через DOM --предпочтитльнее
или
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/137003/ ----Загрузка справок 2-НДФЛ в ЗУП 2.5 из XML через DOM

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день!
> Нужны одна из обработок(версии разнятся)  или 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/137003/ ----Загрузка справок 2-НДФЛ в ЗУП 2.5 из XML через DOM


https://dropmefiles.com/qb0d3

----------

666Rebel666 (03.02.2019), androidsu25 (03.02.2019), ZapMos (03.02.2019)

----------


## vlboy

Поделитесь обработкой "Поиск и удаление неиспользуемых элементов справочников для УФ" http://expert.chistov.pro/public/934974/
или аналогичной для управляемых форм

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, есть у кого либо возможность получить обработку с http://catalog.mista.ru/public/284674/
ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.3 ???

----------


## Shanell

Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447619/
очень нужная дефектная ведомость, а также материальный отчет:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629450/
заранее благодарю!

----------


## Замка

> Добрый день, есть у кого либо возможность получить обработку с http://catalog.mista.ru/public/284674/
> ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.3 ???


Вот он же, только с другого ресурса: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ , пожалуйста помогите скачать.

----------


## Alekta

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782051/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578926/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Вот он же, только с другого ресурса: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/284674/ , пожалуйста помогите скачать.


284674

----------

Alekta (06.02.2019), androidsu25 (08.02.2019), gsr11 (15.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), SergeyZabor (10.02.2019), SLK01 (14.02.2019), VUN (07.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Замка (06.02.2019), СветаОнила (19.02.2019)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/782051/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578926/


578926

----------

666Rebel666 (06.02.2019), Alekta (06.02.2019), gsr11 (15.02.2019), Shanell (07.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Замка (06.02.2019), СветаОнила (19.02.2019)

----------


## uks567

Спасибо, "многабукф"))) не видела, извините)))

----------


## Goncharov75

Всем привет, помогите скачать, или, может уже есть у кого "Инвентаризация забалансовых счетов в Бухгалтерии 3.0"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732047/

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать отчет по кредитной линии с указанием просрочки для УТ 10.3
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149058/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Alekta

> Добрый день. 
> Помогите скачать отчет по кредитной линии с указанием просрочки для УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149058/
> Заранее благодарен.


https://dropmefiles.com/C1me4

----------

ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Alekta

> Добрый день. 
> Помогите скачать отчет по кредитной линии с указанием просрочки для УТ 10.3
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149058/
> Заранее благодарен.


149058

P.S. Модераторы, удалите, пожалуйста, в сообщении выше.

----------

666Rebel666 (08.02.2019), Olimpikzav (12.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## Pasha1667

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработки для переноса данный из ЗУП31 в БП20
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818979/

----------


## Pasha1667

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработки для переноса данный из ЗУП31 в БП20
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818979/

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста скачать обработки для переноса данный из ЗУП31 в БП20
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/863534/
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818979/


Аналоги: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post525426

----------


## Goncharov75

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать обработку, или у кого есть: ABC/XYZ анализ продаж (для 1С Торговля и склад 9.2)
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/58718/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## mikl7070

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку "Перенос данных по начислению зарплаты из ЗУП 3.1 в ПУБ 7.7"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/798157/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Форма М-19. Материальный отчет. 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343710/
Спасибо.

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Форма М-19. Материальный отчет. 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/343710/
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/H7H0n

----------

666Rebel666 (12.02.2019), gsr11 (15.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), semenoof (14.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Дровосек (13.02.2019), Замка (15.02.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> В наличии есть аналогичная (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/): https://dropmefiles.com/04Ap8


Большая просьба перевыложите. Ссылка удалена. Спасибо !

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Большая просьба перевыложите. Ссылка удалена. Спасибо !


https://dropmefiles.com/JVbMz

----------

gsr11 (15.02.2019), Masik777 (12.02.2019), semenoof (14.02.2019), SLK01 (14.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Дровосек (13.02.2019), СветаОнила (19.02.2019)

----------


## Дровосек

Ищется - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083 - Расширение для БП3.0 - v2.7	  124,81Kb

или же - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586 - [РАСШИРЕНИЕ] для БП 3.0  - v 3.0.0	73,10Kb

----------


## sheshunova1960

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработки, если возможно, для ЗГУ
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/989556/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/955511/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541721/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/718926/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/705464/
Заранее благодарю.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922395/

----------

semenoof (14.02.2019)

----------


## sgush666

https://dropmefiles.com/VQpwI

----------

root7 (14.02.2019), semenoof (14.02.2019), SLK01 (14.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Замка (15.02.2019)

----------


## sgush666

> Ищется - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447083 - Расширение для БП3.0 - v2.7	  124,81Kb
> 
> или же - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586 - [РАСШИРЕНИЕ] для БП 3.0  - v 3.0.0	73,10Kb


https://dropmefiles.com/VQpwI

----------

666Rebel666 (14.02.2019), gsr11 (15.02.2019), Masik777 (14.02.2019), nasha4 (15.02.2019), root7 (14.02.2019), semenoof (14.02.2019), SLK01 (14.02.2019), TrinitronOTV (14.02.2019), tsaplin (14.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Дровосек (14.02.2019)

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой для 1С ЗУП 2.5: 
Форма П-4 ЗУП 2.5 (приказ № 379 от 02.08.2016) 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/583185/ 

Или любую другую внешнюю печатную форму П-4 (приказ № 379 от 02.08.2016) для ЗУП 2.5 

Спасибо.

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте.
Если не сложно, можно выложить эту обработку, если у кого есть:
Дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору (для ЗУП 2.5)
http://1c83.ru/public/58193/

Спасибо.

----------


## tsaplin

Здравствуйте.
Если не сложно, можно выложить эту обработку, если у кого есть:
Дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору (для ЗУП 2.5)
http://1c83.ru/public/58193/

Спасибо.
__________________________________________________  ________
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Hb3/etQnGzjA1

----------

gsr11 (21.02.2019), semenoof (14.02.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019)

----------


## semenoof

Здравствуйте, можно выложить еще и эту обработку, если есть у кого:
№ П-4 "Сведения о численности, заработной плате и движении работников" в редакции приказа Росстата от 01.09.2017 № 566 в соответствии с XML-шаблоном от 01-02-2018
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/598930/

----------


## admntrend

Здравствуйте! Может кто поможет вот с этим отчетом: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289824/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте! Может кто поможет вот с этим отчетом: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/289824/


289824

----------

admntrend (14.02.2019), gsr11 (15.02.2019), semenoof (14.02.2019), ZapMos (15.02.2019), Замка (15.02.2019), смит-с (21.02.2019)

----------


## admntrend

> 289824


Спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Спасибо!


Успехов...

----------

gsr11 (15.02.2019)

----------


## admntrend

Здравствуйте! Можете перезалить вайл

----------


## admntrend

> https://dropmefiles.com/FeFNZ


Здравствуйте! Можете перезалить вайл?

----------


## kuser

А может есть у кого? Загрузка сведений для расчета по среднему из 2-НДФЛ и РСВ-1 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/581127/

----------


## darkskais07

Здравствуйте! Кто может помочь вот с этим
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/319453/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## darkskais07

> Здравствуйте! Кто может помочь вот с этим
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/319453/
> Заранее большое спасибо.


Для 3.1

----------


## RUDNEVTA

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи, очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307264/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## androidsu25

День добрый!
Требуется такое http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527493/
Спасибо!

----------


## androidsu25

Всем привет!
Не завалялась ли у кого-нибудь ? Или есть возможность скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/570367/

----------


## klm00

> Большое спасибо! Можно Вас попросить скачать вот этот отчет? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/


Здравствуйте! Продублируйте пожалуйста.

----------


## gsr11

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791280/ Импорт (загрузка) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/898324/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/605280/
Спасибо.

----------


## Sunholly

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732815/. Спасибо!

----------


## alex851

Добрый день

Если есть возможность киньте 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281441/

----------


## borodаn

> Если есть возможность киньте 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/281441/


https://dropmefiles.com/LVu1g

----------

alex851 (22.09.2019), ZapMos (19.02.2019)

----------


## admntrend

здравствуйте ! может кто поможет вот с этой штукой: Внешняя обработка "Подбор списка значений"   http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/266812/

----------


## Masik777

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900


Ребят, перевыложите, пожалуйста. Не успел..

----------


## Замысловатость

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку с http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/730058/

----------


## admntrend

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с этой штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436853/

----------


## borodаn

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с этой штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/436853/


https://dropmefiles.com/yC0dH

----------

ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## NP34

помогите скачать с инфостарта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/  кину сотку на телефон или яндекс
bibop.123@yandex.ru

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку с http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/730058/


https://dropmefiles.com/igZzM

----------

ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## Kuznets

> помогите скачать с инфостарта http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/[/email]


https://dropmefiles.com/ENrJg

На эту же тему:
https://dropmefiles.com/HQ2gY (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/)
https://dropmefiles.com/LPgqj (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ билеты 1-6)

----------

ivan_777777 (27.02.2019), NP34 (20.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019), Замка (04.03.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребят, перевыложите, пожалуйста. Не успел..


Не последняя: http://rgho.st/7SkFxR6FY

----------

Masik777 (20.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Не последняя: http://rgho.st/7SkFxR6FY


СПАСИБО огромное. ) Чота ваще туплю. Никак не закрою 20 счет...Ужжассс))

----------


## YariloSun

Доброго времени.
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541827/ 
или любую другую квитанцию для БП 3.0 но только с QR-кодом.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго времени.
> Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541827/ 
> или любую другую квитанцию для БП 3.0 но только с QR-кодом.
> Заранее спасибо.


541827

----------

666Rebel666 (20.02.2019), Fltr (20.02.2019), gsr11 (21.02.2019), YariloSun (24.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## фдуя

Доброго дня! помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000798/

----------


## nasha4

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BsgC/5S878E5RM


Здравствуйте, можете перезалить данную обработку? Ссылка не активна. Спасибо.

----------


## borodаn

> Здравствуйте, можете перезалить данную обработку? Ссылка не активна. Спасибо.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441960/ https://dropmefiles.com/ICszw

----------

gsr11 (21.02.2019), nasha4 (20.02.2019), ZapMos (21.02.2019)

----------


## nasha4

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/441960/ https://dropmefiles.com/ICszw


Благодарю!!!

----------


## serega3123

Добрый день! нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/

----------


## Shanell

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/674348/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447619/ дефектная ведомость
и материальный отчет: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/629450/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## nasha4

Не сочтите за хамство, но вдруг у кого то есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/596047/ (Изменение коэффициентом кол-ва материалов и ГП  в документе "Отчет производства за смену" в БП 3.0. Спасибо.

----------


## буххххх

Добрый день! Нет ли у кого обработки - отчет 2-ндфл 2019 для ЗУП 2.5 ??? очень надо. 
svetaspb07@mail.ru

----------


## Анастасия_Язон

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать Х-Отчет. Розница 2.2
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/977164/
mytempreg@mail.ru

----------


## YariloSun

> 541827


К сожалению не помогло. Пишет, что "Печатная форма недоступна". Есть ли ещё какая-нибудь квитанция с QR-кодом. Пожалуйста.

----------


## YariloSun

> К сожалению не помогло. Пишет, что "Печатная форма недоступна". Есть ли ещё какая-нибудь квитанция с QR-кодом. Пожалуйста.


Через Счета покупателям сработало, а через Реализацию - пишет, что не доступна, хотя поставил галочку в Размещении. Можете сделать чтобы и там работало.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Через Счета покупателям сработало, а через Реализацию - пишет, что не доступна, хотя поставил галочку в Размещении. Можете сделать чтобы и там работало.


Времени нет физически, прошу прощения

----------


## vsharmanov

Добрый день! Помогите скачать вот это, пожалуйста. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/610849/

----------


## admntrend

Здравствуйте . Может есть у кого вот эта штука http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/662011/

----------


## nik2nik

Добрый день! Понадобилась эта форма http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/            Заказ-Наряд БП 3.0 .epf
Посодействуйте, пожалуйста:)

----------


## continuity

Здравствуйте! Помогите с вот эту обработку стянуть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732637/

----------


## harutyun

Добрый день! нужны обработки с инфостарта
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/551205/
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## YariloSun

Доброго времени :)
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/311621/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/912750/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/890760/
Заранее спасибо :yes:

----------


## Dimur

> Здравствуйте форумчане! Подскажите, где взять "Новая версия Интерактивная ОСВ v3.0 для Управляемых форм //infostart.ru/public/377955/"


Присоединяюсь к вопросу!

----------


## nasha4

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KYHN/tzy5Nm2zs

----------

ch09 (27.02.2019), gsr11 (26.02.2019), irina_ph (17.03.2019), Masik777 (19.03.2019), ZapMos (28.02.2019), Замка (04.03.2019)

----------


## nasha4

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KYHN/tzy5Nm2zs

----------

Dimur (27.02.2019), gsr11 (26.02.2019), irina_ph (15.03.2019), Masik777 (27.02.2019), SLK01 (28.02.2019), ZapMos (27.02.2019), Замка (04.03.2019)

----------


## Olly-lu

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с такой обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788511/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день спрошу еще здесь, вдруг есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000500/ (нумерация с префиксом по дате для БП 3.0). Буду крайне признательна!

----------


## nasha4

> Добрый день спрошу еще здесь, вдруг есть у кого нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000500/ (нумерация с префиксом по дате для БП 3.0). Буду крайне признательна!


Или что то подобное.

----------


## Hron21

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714339/
Кому не жалко

----------


## Kuznets

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714339/
> Кому не жалко


https://dropmefiles.com/2yaj2

----------

gsr11 (07.03.2019), Hron21 (28.02.2019), Masik777 (01.03.2019), ZapMos (28.02.2019)

----------


## Алесей Аряев

Здравствуйте! Интересует вот такое дело http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673079/ - и что-то вроде инструкции по установке. Заранее - большое спасибо!

----------


## Bitman154

Привет народ! Кто подскажет или поможет? Есть 1с 8.3 Розница и есть «ШТРИХ-PC200 С3» — Весы с печатью этикеток. Есть ли обработка для 1с, которая "подружит" их? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## xdjohn

Добрый вечер, пожалуйста подсобите с файликом 7.4 версии http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/656586/

----------


## slozh

Здравствуйте! Если можно Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935575/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/705464/
Зарание, Благодарю!

----------


## serkrn

> https://dropmefiles.com/C1me4


Повторите пожалуйста ссылка недействительна.

----------


## GrayCat

> Повторите пожалуйста ссылка недействительна.


https://transfiles.ru/ltktu (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/149058/)

----------

gsr11 (07.03.2019), irina_ph (17.03.2019), serkrn (06.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/707932/

----------


## Алесей Аряев

Есть ли у кого вот это http://catalog.mista.ru/public/554621/ ? Очень нужно...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть ли у кого вот это http://catalog.mista.ru/public/554621/ ? Очень нужно...


554621.rar

----------

gsr11 (07.03.2019), ZapMos (06.03.2019)

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535272/

----------


## admntrend

помогите плиз дернуть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/636735/

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296795/. Спасибо.

----------


## uks567

добрый день, помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна выгрузка из ЗУП 3.1 в 7.7 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/

----------


## GrayCat

> добрый день, помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна выгрузка из ЗУП 3.1 в 7.7 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/


А то, что выложено в комментарии (3), пробовали?

Если проблемы со скачиванием, то вот на всякий случай: https://transfiles.ru/64se7

----------

666Rebel666 (06.03.2019), ZapMos (07.03.2019)

----------


## serkrn

Здравствуйте 
Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/102511/
или есть у кого аналог для загрузки сотрудников в ЗиКГУ редакция 3.1 из XLS или из файлов отчетности.

----------


## borodаn

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/102511/


https://dropmefiles.com/TAtTE

----------

gsr11 (12.03.2019), ZapMos (07.03.2019), Замка (12.03.2019)

----------


## Замка

День добрый, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/897467/ может такое у кого есть, заранее спасибо.

----------


## serkrn

Добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/382391/
Спасибо)

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/382391/


https://dropmefiles.com/NtQQj

----------

alex125it (11.03.2019), gsr11 (12.03.2019), serkrn (12.03.2019), ZapMos (11.03.2019), Замка (12.03.2019)

----------


## gsr11

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/791280/ Импорт (загрузка) 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/898324/ 
Спасибо.

----------


## Светлана2019

Добрый день, а есть у кого нибудь обработка "Анализ выручки для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 (БП 3.0)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/907207/ 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## arfey203

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578926/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать  
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/578926/
> Заранее спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/ge5zH

----------

ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## uks567

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, помогите пожалуйста, нужна обработка по выгрузке данных из ЗУП 8.3 в бухгалтерию 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/

----------


## Kuznets

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, помогите пожалуйста, нужна обработка по выгрузке данных из ЗУП 8.3 в бухгалтерию 8.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696746/


https://dropmefiles.com/bpYAy

----------

ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## kostant

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/799903/
Можно на почту kostant@yandex.ru или тут ссылку.
Большое спасибо.

----------


## kvestn

Здравствуйте! Помогите,пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/882931/
Очень благодарна заранее)))

----------


## irina_ph

Добрый день а можно продублировать снова данные обработки. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/

----------


## irina_ph

Здравствуйте! Если можно перезадить  Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
Спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день а можно продублировать снова данные обработки. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/


Продублировать можно: https://transfiles.ru/3o941

А вот что значит "перезадить" я боюсь даже предполагать.

----------

irina_ph (17.03.2019)

----------


## irina_ph

Спасибо огромное. ошиблась...перезалить...

----------


## slimdust

Добрый День, помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259766/

----------


## Olly-lu

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/788511/

----------


## Влад12

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с впф Счет-фактура корректировочный http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/965771/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день, есть у кого либо возможность получить обработку с http://catalog.mista.ru/public/284674/
> ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента_Q(Управляемые формы) v3.0.4.3 ???


повторно ССЫЛКА

----------

D4445 (26.03.2019), gsr11 (20.03.2019), irina_ph (20.03.2019), Masik777 (19.03.2019), SergeyTY (21.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019), Лия92 (29.03.2019), Трей (24.03.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Продублировать можно: https://transfiles.ru/3o941
> 
> А вот что значит "перезалить" я боюсь даже предполагать.


Тоже решил продублировать. Да, и ваще, лучше бы ложить на Я диск. На transfiles.ru
 ресурсе время хранения всего 14 дней. Многие не успевают забирать. Потом лишние просьбы перевыложить. Думаю, что многие будут со мной согласны.)) https://transfiles.ru/ezypp

----------

ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## meetmyownage

Всех с добрым днем , возможно кто то сможет помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/ или что то подобное для генерации штрих кода для номенклатуры.

----------


## slozh

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста вот с этим http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/314812/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста вот с этим http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/314812/


https://transfiles.ru/wnh4r

----------

gsr11 (24.03.2019), nasha4 (02.04.2019), Olly-lu (21.03.2019), slozh (02.04.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Всех с добрым днем , возможно кто то сможет помочь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573370/ или что то подобное для генерации штрих кода для номенклатуры.


Что было. Есть поновее, но сц..ки платные.)) https://transfiles.ru/kodff

----------

gsr11 (24.03.2019), ZapMos (21.03.2019)

----------


## Aksinjushka

Добрый день! А могли бы поделиться пожалуйста вот такими внешними отчетами http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/573206/

----------


## pn-konsalt

Помогите пожалуйста с печатной формой
http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/276253/

----------


## alla55

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста вот с этим: http://info.rt7.ru/public/948348/

----------


## alla55

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста вот с этим: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/948348/

----------


## MongolV

> А то, что выложено в комментарии (3), пробовали?
> 
> Если проблемы со скачиванием, то вот на всякий случай: https://transfiles.ru/64se7


Дружище, повторить ссылку можешь? С комментарием 3 не понял если честно.

----------


## MongolV

сорь, ссылка вот http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/

----------


## borodаn

> сорь, ссылка вот http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/


https://dropmefiles.com/B8fsh

----------

MongolV (27.03.2019), ZapMos (27.03.2019)

----------


## TwinkleSun

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/392394/ 
Заранее благодарна

----------


## Fltr

Милыя други!
Кто может помочь с таким отчетом
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/627065/
Зашиваюсь

----------


## geldar

по ролям ничего найти не могу, может кто-нить скачать? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/249087/

----------


## GrayCat

> по ролям ничего найти не могу, может кто-нить скачать? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/249087/


Возможная замена: https://transfiles.ru/8f0l1 (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/506884/)

----------

geldar (28.03.2019)

----------


## GVA

Добрый день помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/658033/ УПД Метро

----------


## a232323

Добрый день. Очень необходима одна из следующих обработок с infostart:
Обработка для печати путевых листов для легкового автомобиля  8.3 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/420298/
Расчет расхода топлива по норме + печать путевого листа форма 3.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/377817/

----------


## Satyrn

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/ , готов отблагодарить.

----------


## GrayCat

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/ , готов отблагодарить.


Халява, плиз: https://transfiles.ru/0bna5

----------

Fltr (31.03.2019), geldar (31.03.2019), Masik777 (30.03.2019), nasha4 (02.04.2019), Satyrn (30.03.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019), СветаОнила (07.04.2019)

----------


## sikvestor

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724005/ для БП 3, после версии 3.0.65.69.
Или что то похожее для автозаполнения реквизитов контрагента для БП.
Очень буду благодарен...

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724005/ для БП 3, после версии 3.0.65.69.
> Или что то похожее для автозаполнения реквизитов контрагента для БП.
> Очень буду благодарен...


724005

----------

Fltr (31.03.2019), geldar (31.03.2019), gsr11 (01.04.2019), Masik777 (01.04.2019), sikvestor (31.03.2019), vlboy (31.03.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## sikvestor

Добрый день! простите за наглость, помогите еще и с этим http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/942285/ 
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день! простите за наглость, помогите еще и с этим http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/942285/


 https://dropmefiles.com/yM5h3

----------

666Rebel666 (31.03.2019), gsr11 (01.04.2019), Masik777 (01.04.2019), root7 (31.03.2019), sikvestor (31.03.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## edbi

нуждаюсь:
http://vygruzka-zagruzka-1c.ru/public/1029736/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/downloa...073&pub=463169

----------


## Masik777

Ребят, приветствую всех! Терпения и спокойствия нам всем))
Если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566846/
прошу срочно кинуть. Свои куда то положил не найду. Спасибо большое, кто откликнется)

----------


## GrayCat

> Ребят, приветствую всех! Терпения и спокойствия нам всем))
> Если есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566846/
> прошу срочно кинуть. Свои куда то положил не найду. Спасибо большое, кто откликнется)


Только аналог: https://transfiles.ru/zvfzu (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96842/)

----------

gsr11 (02.04.2019), Masik777 (01.04.2019), ZapMos (02.04.2019)

----------


## IvanPro37

Господа, всем привет! Может кто выручить этим добром - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1014701/

----------


## Masik777

> Только аналог: https://transfiles.ru/zvfzu (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/96842/)


СПАСИБО, брат. Вроде и открывается, но находить - не находит ссылку. Ну или у меня руки не из того места_)) Спасибо. Оперативно главное)) Жму руку друга)

----------


## serkrn

Всем добрый день
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/619991/
Спасибо!

----------


## akashuhrat

Поделитесь с обработкой "Мастер печатных форм".

----------


## nasha4

> https://dropmefiles.com/2yaj2


Здравствуйте, перезалейте обработку пожалуйста.

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую все! 
Ребят, у кого есть СРОЧНО http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447389/
Киньте, пожалуйста. Не нашел чота в каталогах) Спасибо большое. Но нужно срочно.) Если не затруднит.

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте, перезалейте обработку пожалуйста.


https://transfiles.ru/zme1w (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714339/)

----------

nasha4 (02.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Приветствую все! 
> Ребят, у кого есть СРОЧНО http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447389/
> Киньте, пожалуйста. Не нашел чота в каталогах) Спасибо большое. Но нужно срочно.) Если не затруднит.


https://transfiles.ru/au40p

----------

666Rebel666 (02.04.2019), Fltr (02.04.2019), gsr11 (03.04.2019), llla (10.04.2019), Masik777 (03.04.2019), nasha4 (02.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019), Замка (09.04.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> https://transfiles.ru/au40p


СПАСИБО огромное!!! Жму руку друга. Буду пробовать)

----------


## Smirnovm

Всем привет.
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Перепроведение документов по контрагенту для БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/417584/
Очень выручите.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ФадеевДА

Господа, прошу сразу не стрелять ))), но сам не нашел: печатная форма УПД за поставщика,  спасибо

----------


## Kuznets

> Господа, прошу сразу не стрелять )))


Сразу стрелять не будем, будем гадать - для какой конфигурации? Угадавшему - приз: право первого выстрела...



> сам не нашел: печатная форма УПД за поставщика


 Да уж, бином Ньютона. Подсказываю лайфхак: к очевидному запросу: "УПД за поставщика" добавляем маааленькую хитрость: "site:infostart.ru" и тогда Гугль ищет *только* на Инфостарте.

На всякий случай, для тех, кто в танке: скармливаем Гуглю "*УПД за поставщика site:infostart.ru*"

P.S. Моя ставка: форма нужна для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> P.S. Моя ставка: форма нужна для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0


ИМХО, предполагаю, что надо для УТ11

----------


## ФадеевДА

1.Поскольку мы в разделе 1С8.3, я думал что версия будет понятна .  Если я не прав - то: Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.68.66) 
2. Этот "вариант: УПД за поставщика site:infostart.ru"  находился самостоятельно, но там еще два дня дрочить нужно, чтоб до формы добраться ...   По-проще никак?  Думал у местных гуру такие формы "на столе валяются"

----------


## ФадеевДА

Понял, спасибо что не отказали

----------


## GrayCat

> 1.Поскольку мы в разделе 1С8.3, я думал что версия будет понятна .  Если я не прав - то: Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.68.66) 
> 2. Этот "вариант: УПД за поставщика site:infostart.ru"  находился самостоятельно, но там еще два дня дрочить нужно, чтоб до формы добраться ...   По-проще никак?  Думал у местных гуру такие формы "на столе валяются"


https://transfiles.ru/jfo5l (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/337286/ версия 1.5.4)

Надеюсь, без претензий - что "на столе валяется", то редко бывает свежим.

----------

llla (10.04.2019), Masik777 (17.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019), ФадеевДА (08.04.2019)

----------


## borodаn

> "вариант: УПД за поставщика site:infostart.ru"


 https://transfiles.ru/qw97q (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1005713/)

----------

666Rebel666 (05.04.2019), Fltr (06.04.2019), irina_ph (17.04.2019), llla (10.04.2019), Masik777 (11.04.2019), nasha4 (09.04.2019), root7 (05.04.2019), TrinitronOTV (06.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019)

----------


## Ник0307

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/960138/
Почта vremonte_nsk@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Прогресс18

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста печатные формы для БП 3.0: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/
Почта mucorka@transky.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста печатные формы для БП 3.0: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/
> Почта mucorka@transky.ru 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/k8b6b

----------

irina_ph (17.04.2019), llla (10.04.2019), Masik777 (11.04.2019), nasha4 (09.04.2019), savchenkodenis (15.04.2019), Smirnovm (08.04.2019), ZapMos (11.04.2019), Замка (09.04.2019), Прогресс18 (08.04.2019)

----------


## Ferz1ff

Добрый день, оч нужна http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/564969/

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, кто может помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/829777/ Печать спецификаций номенклатуры? Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, кто может помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/829777/ Печать спецификаций номенклатуры? Спасибо.


Есть другая

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566141/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LBXv/vqVXTeJSQ

----------

nasha4 (18.04.2019), root7 (18.04.2019), Valer_ka (22.05.2019), ZapMos (19.04.2019)

----------


## nasha4

> Есть другая
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566141/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LBXv/vqVXTeJSQ


Благодарю! Эта обработка устраивает на много больше.:)

----------

kozavva (30.04.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Ребята, хелп)) Кто поможет настроить ККТ Атол и Терминал Верифон820 на Рознице 2.2? Извиняйте, если не в ту ветку. Запарился. Не видит библиотеку. Если кто сталкивался - напишите, пожалуйста. Гарантия оплаты.

----------


## Linka

Ребята! Очень прошу помощи... нужно перекинуть базу из "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 3.0.68.58 (проф) в УПП 1.3.119.1 . Прямого переноса нет, в этом сильно не разбираюсь (((. Есть ли какая-нибудь удобная и корректная обработка для переноса данных? Обе конфы сейчас стоят на одной платформе 8.3.14.1565 , никаких доработок/дописок и изменений в них не было, все документы стандартные.
Буду премного благодарна!!!
П.С. Если не в той ветке пишу, пожалуйста перенесите...

----------


## Fltr

> Ребята! Очень прошу помощи... нужно перекинуть базу из "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 3.0.68.58 (проф) в УПП 1.3.119.1 . Прямого переноса нет, в этом сильно не разбираюсь (((. Есть ли какая-нибудь удобная и корректная обработка для переноса данных? Обе конфы сейчас стоят на одной платформе 8.3.14.1565 , никаких доработок/дописок и изменений в них не было, все документы стандартные.
> Буду премного благодарна!!!
> П.С. Если не в той ветке пишу, пожалуйста перенесите...


Обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML", она есть в обеих конфигурациях. Но для ее использования нужны правила обмена - это и есть основная загвоздка.
Например http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/409802/ и другие за немалую денежку.

----------


## SvetlayaSovb

Мне надо для 1С: 8.3, бух. ред. 3,0. Если эта подойдёт или что-то подобное есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1019064/ напишите мне тогда, пожалуйста, svetasovb@gmail.com

----------


## SvetlayaSovb

Нужна обработка для бух., ред. 3.0 по сверке НДС с авансов в переходный период. Если эта подойдёт или что-то подобное есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1019064/ напишите мне тогда, пожалуйста, svetasovb@gmail.com

----------


## Masik777

> Нужна обработка для бух., ред. 3.0 по сверке НДС с авансов в переходный период. Если эта подойдёт или что-то подобное есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1019064/ напишите мне тогда, пожалуйста, svetasovb@gmail.com


Есть для 18%, но, думаю, что в обработку можно и поправить на 20%
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zeXs/4i14tMG1M

----------

kozavva (30.04.2019), SLK01 (05.05.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019), Олег_1975 (05.06.2019)

----------


## Masik777

> Ребята! Очень прошу помощи... нужно перекинуть базу из "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 3.0.68.58 (проф) в УПП 1.3.119.1 . Прямого переноса нет, в этом сильно не разбираюсь (((. Есть ли какая-нибудь удобная и корректная обработка для переноса данных? Обе конфы сейчас стоят на одной платформе 8.3.14.1565 , никаких доработок/дописок и изменений в них не было, все документы стандартные.
> Буду премного благодарна!!!
> П.С. Если не в той ветке пишу, пожалуйста перенесите...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5jKk/5BKDhteeQ - что есть. Попробуйте.

----------

ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## zirael11

Здравствуйте, подскажите где можно скачать комплект регламентированной отчетности для Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.3

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, подскажите где можно скачать комплект регламентированной отчетности для Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.3


Регламентированная отчетность входит в комплект обновлений.
https://releases.1c.ru/total Ставите обновления и там уже будет вся отчетность.

----------


## олечкад

> https://transfiles.ru/au40p


Доброго дня!

Можете повторить, пжлста?

Очень надо

----------


## aksiva

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать акт списания http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/261601/,
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197895/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго дня!
> 
> Можете повторить, пжлста?
> 
> Очень надо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3MdT/41PPfPHa3

----------

SLK01 (05.05.2019), ZapMos (23.04.2019), Олег_1975 (05.06.2019), олечкад (22.04.2019)

----------


## WowGun

По поводу 197895 - https://TransFiles.ru/01gv9

----------

ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## олечкад

А никто не может добавить счет 67.03 и 67.04 в эту обработку?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447389

----------


## WowGun

> А никто не может добавить счет 67.03 и 67.04 в эту обработку?
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/447389


Пришлите обработку - wolodya@mail.ru. Попробую ...

----------


## олечкад

> Пришлите обработку - wolodya@mail.ru. Попробую ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3MdT/41PPfPHa3

----------

ZapMos (23.04.2019)

----------


## Linka

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5jKk/5BKDhteeQ - что есть. Попробуйте.


Спасибо большое! Ранее пробовала - пишет об ошибке при тестовой выгрузке из УПП в ссылке справочника стран мира)))

----------


## ur4ukin

Добрый день. 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259766/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lebed_luda

Всем привет.
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Перепроведение документов по контрагенту для БП 3.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/417584/
Очень выручите.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## lebed_luda

Добрый день! Вам удалось найти обработку 417584?

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Вам удалось найти обработку 417584?


Ну и зачем обработка? Можно и так - Журнал Документы Поставщиков или Документы Покупателей, смотря что надо.
Вверху отбор нужного контрагента, затем выделяете документы в Журнале Shift+ стрелка вниз, потом правая кнопка мыши и Провести.

----------


## lebed_luda

Это я знаю, не помогает... В моем случае нужно перепровести последовательно все документы по конкретному контрагенту

----------


## Elena_Sin

Добрый день!Помогите пожалуйста,скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/370850/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!Помогите пожалуйста,скачать обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/370850/


Скидка по счету процентом прекрасно работает по кнопке "Изменить" без всяких внешних обработок

----------

Elena_Sin (23.04.2019)

----------


## Elena_Sin

Спасибо огромное за быстрый ответ!

----------


## Замка

День добрый, пожалуйста помогите с отчетом http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/578883/ (ПечатнаяФормаСверкаВзаим

----------


## mr.ololo

Здравствуйте. Был бы очень благодарен за эти обработки 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517218/

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372649/

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/936632/

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/

----------


## mr.ololo

И еще вот эту http://buh.ruboard.ru/1s-obrabotki/s...-kodom-549246/

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо большое! Ранее пробовала - пишет об ошибке при тестовой выгрузке из УПП в ссылке справочника стран мира)))


Попробуйте и эту - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eYjV/3c3VqCzqE
Извиняюсь, что не кинул сразу - бухи достали и даже на рыбалку не хожу))

----------

Linka (01.05.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019)

----------


## engeltw

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать вот эту обработку 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197941/
oilpump72@gmail.com

----------


## andreimr

Огромная просьба скачать:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/
Правила конвертации УПП 1.3.(1.3.48.2) в БП 3.0(3.0.31.13)
.xml	456,69Kb	289	
Правила конвертации из УПП 1.3.(1.3.95.1) в БП 3.0: (3.0.57.10)
.xml	513,37Kb	15	

моя электронка: 2452424@bk.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо !!

----------


## Masik777

> Огромная просьба скачать:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/276090/
> Правила конвертации УПП 1.3.(1.3.48.2) в БП 3.0(3.0.31.13)
> .xml	456,69Kb	289	
> Правила конвертации из УПП 1.3.(1.3.95.1) в БП 3.0: (3.0.57.10)
> .xml	513,37Kb	15	
> 
> моя электронка: 2452424@bk.ru
> Заранее огромное спасибо !!


Вы не читаете ветку))) Я уже выкладывал - 276090 Дублирую. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eYjV/3c3VqCzqE

----------

ZapMos (25.04.2019), Маруся18 (20.12.2020)

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день.
> 
> Помогите скачать вот эту обработку 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197941/
> oilpump72@gmail.com


https://transfiles.ru/olejn

----------

Masik777 (30.04.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019), Замка (25.04.2019)

----------


## GrayCat

> Здравствуйте. Был бы очень благодарен за эти обработки 
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517218/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/372649/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/936632/
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/


Есть только одна: https://transfiles.ru/r9mzr (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/)

----------

kozavva (30.04.2019), ZapMos (25.04.2019)

----------


## taran2l

Здравствуйте. Был бы очень благодарен.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1045058/

----------


## _Hollowman_

Добрый день,

ищу доброго человека который может скачать с сайта 1С:

внешнюю компоненту VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 1.2.9.1


изза нее не работает ДиректБанк в Бухгалтерии 3.0., последние обновления ее снесли, и просят скачать с сайта 1С

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день,
> 
> ищу доброго человека который может скачать с сайта 1С:
> 
> внешнюю компоненту VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 1.2.9.1
> 
> 
> изза нее не работает ДиректБанк в Бухгалтерии 3.0., последние обновления ее снесли, и просят скачать с сайта 1С


Это не с сайта 1С. Это тут - http://www.infocrypt.ru/index_supp.php?id=58 И еще обсуждалось тут - https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=837297

----------

Shuravi74 (15.07.2019)

----------


## vazrakov

Здравствуйте. Был бы очень благодарен. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/602602/

----------


## dbtn

Доброго времени суток. Буду очень благодарен, если подскажите обработку для выгрузки из 1С 8.3 документов в XML (УПД, ТОРГ12, счет-фактура, УКД, корректировочный счет-фактура) для дальнейшей их загрузки в сиcтемы ЭДО (УПД, ТОРГ12, счет-фактура, УКД, корректировочный счет-фактура). Спасибо dbaton2@gmail.com

----------


## t15-y

> Доброго времени суток. Буду очень благодарен, если подскажите обработку для выгрузки из 1С 8.3 документов в XML (УПД, ТОРГ12, счет-фактура, УКД, корректировочный счет-фактура) для дальнейшей их загрузки в сиcтемы ЭДО (УПД, ТОРГ12, счет-фактура, УКД, корректировочный счет-фактура). Спасибо dbaton2@gmail.com


так может систему эдо укажете. Для Сбис одна обработка, для диадока другая:)

----------


## dbtn

> так может систему эдо укажете. Для Сбис одна обработка, для диадока другая:)


Диадок

----------


## _Hollowman_

> Это не с сайта 1С. Это тут - http://www.infocrypt.ru/index_supp.php?id=58 И еще обсуждалось тут - https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=837297


Как раз наоборот, все надо с сайта 1С.

на версии Бухгалтерии 3.0.68.61 все ок и ДиректБанк работает, и в настройках (Администрирование-интернет поддержка и сервисы-внешние компоненты-настройка внешних компонент) стоит VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 1.2.9.1 

если ставим одну из версий выше, 3.0.69.35 - 3.0.70.33 - 3.0.70.39.,  ДиректБанк не работает, при его настройке 1С выдает окно с сообщением "Для прямого обмена с банком  требуется внешняя компонента "VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8". Компонента не загружена в программу. Загрузить?". А в настройках (Администрирование-интернет поддержка и сервисы-внешние компоненты-настройка внешних компонент) обновления почему ставят версию VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 1.2.7.0, которая ниже работающей версии 1.2.9.1. Почему 1С и предлагает скачать эту версию (1.2.9.1) с сайта 1с и почему не работает ДиректБанк.

То что вы даете http://www.infocrypt.ru/index_supp.php?id=58 , вообще не то, там все под токены и флешки.  У нас просто смс-информирование.

Нужна внешняя компонента VPN-key-TLS для 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 1.2.9.1 - с сайта 1С.

----------


## dbtn

Доброго времени суток. Буду очень благодарен, если подскажите обработку для выгрузки из 1С 8.3 документов в XML (УПД, ТОРГ12, счет-фактура, УКД, корректировочный счет-фактура) для дальнейшей их загрузки в сиcтему ЭДО Диадок. Спасибо dbaton2@gmail.com

----------


## dbtn

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1031048/ 

?

----------


## kiboga

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста
УПД для поставщика, все крайние ссылки нерабочие :\

----------


## Владимир9090

День добрый, уважаемые, буду очень благодарен: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1031048/

----------


## Замка

Доброе утро, пожалуйста помогите с печатной формой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1055167/ Заранее благодарна

----------


## Smirnovm

Доброго времени суток всем!
Буду очень благодарен за помощь с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680901/
Раздельный учет затрат по Гособоронзаказам Бухгалтерия 8.3 Корп
Заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся

----------


## tr2ton

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста с печатной формой. Нужна счет - фактура и ТОРГ-12 для УНФ 1.4.9  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/677304. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Linka

> Попробуйте и эту - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eYjV/3c3VqCzqE
> Извиняюсь, что не кинул сразу - бухи достали и даже на рыбалку не хожу))


Спасибо большое!UxD9MSgIS6s.jpg
Будем упражняться)))
П.С. отключение телефона - иногда помогает)))

----------


## alex49577

День добрый, помогите пожалуйста благодарность на счет мобильного закину: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1031048/

----------


## ZaasIngus

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19372/. 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19372/. 
> Заранее благодарен.


19372

----------

666Rebel666 (04.05.2019), tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), ZaasIngus (04.05.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019)

----------


## danich

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста печатные формы для БП 3.0: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/



> https://transfiles.ru/k8b6b


Очень прошу: повторите пожалуйста.
Спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста печатные формы для БП 3.0: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/
> 
> 
> Очень прошу: повторите пожалуйста.
> Спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/e696f

----------

alex-elista@ (05.05.2019), danich (05.05.2019), Masik777 (11.07.2019), savchenkodenis (14.05.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019), Замка (06.05.2019)

----------


## alex49577

Очень нужно, помогите пожалуйста 

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/*1031048*/

----------


## danich

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/996152/
Спасибо!

----------


## Olimpikzav

> 149058
> 
> P.S. Модераторы, удалите, пожалуйста, в сообщении выше.


Пожалуйста продублируйте не могу скачать, пишет данные были удалены. Извиняюсь, может поздно посмотрел.

----------


## GrayCat

> Пожалуйста продублируйте не могу скачать, пишет данные были удалены. Извиняюсь, может поздно посмотрел.


https://transfiles.ru/honiu

----------

llla (17.05.2019), Olimpikzav (07.05.2019), ZapMos (11.05.2019)

----------


## Phoenix646

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541854/
Загрузка данных грузовой таможенной декларации выгруженной из Альта софт для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия редакция 3.0 с 2019 года.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработками

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/417584
и
https://expert.chistov.pro/public/941963/

----------


## beneben

Ребят, может эта есть у кого? Буду очень благодарен. 
Заранее спасибо!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/323667/

beneben@yandex.ru

----------


## geldar

Добрый день! есть у кого-нибудь 830057 v2.0
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/830057/

----------


## Замка

День добрый, помогите с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/414317/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alex.2019

неужто не у кого нет 1031048

----------


## Addddrr223

Прошу помощи, очень http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159894/

----------


## Mx00

Поделитесь, пожалуйста последней версией обработки Diadoc1C_UF.epf для БУХ 3.0

----------


## Mx00

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста последней версией обработки Diadoc1C_UF.epf для БУХ 3.0


уже не нужно, нашел :-)

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи в скачивании (все по графикам работ для ЗУП):
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/63187/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/163732/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/171586/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/235963/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/548747/
Благодарю.

----------


## Addddrr223

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/159894/ Очень прошу. Помогите скачать плз

----------


## Bodrechkom

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/287524/   Помогите скачать... может есть у кого .. пожалуйста

----------


## Nick114

Добрый день помогите скачать обработки http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/259766/
Заранее спасибо!!!
mars114@yandex.ru

----------


## llla

День добрый!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/599969/ (продвинутый отчет ОСВ)
очень интересует "могут использоваться любые реквизиты и дополнительные сведения документов движения"
Поделитесь если имеется или аналогом.
Спасибо!!!

----------


## leon419

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/732047/ Инвентаризация забалансовых счетов в Бухгалтерии 3.0
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите с данной обработкой  
> 
> http://infostart.ru/public/630456/


http://rgho.st/6gRg9pLqL

----------

tak_tak777 (24.05.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## SpideRus

Добрый день!
Если можно: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634557/ Скидка в произвольную дату
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## admntrend

Доброго дня! может кто-нибудь поможет вот с такой штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! может кто-нибудь поможет вот с такой штукой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/


http://rgho.st/6bDKXSpjg

----------

admntrend (28.05.2019), Stavros (08.08.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019)

----------


## admntrend

спасибо большое

----------


## nasha4

Здравствуйте собратья  по  ВЭД (импорт ,экспорт), если есть обработки поделитесь пожалуйста, буду крайне признательна.

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1009078/  Автозаполнение ГТД
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/973435/   CMR
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/965459/ заявление о ввозе
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/618929/ печатные формы для Казахстана
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/914242/ стат.форма по перемещению в страны ТС

----------


## taps75

День добрый! Пересмотрел весь форум и не нашел куда вставить свою просьбу.
На 7 у меня был изЮмительный Акт взаиморасчетов с клиентами(Остатки) д/к по всем фирмам одновременно.
Вопрос:Есть ли такое для 8 Спасибо.

----------


## taps75

сканирование0001.jpg Вот пример

----------


## art_simbion

Доброго дня! Может кто-нибудь помочь скачать данную обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/818389/

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех!! Ребят, понадобилась такая штука - http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/634515/?detail=Y Если у кого есть, киньте пожалуйста. Нужна ВПФ для печати справки А и Б из БП 3.0. Пишите условия на maxnal@list.ru

----------


## Sharlovo

Приветствую!
кто нибудь может помочь? 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/633315/

----------


## Masik777

Хорошего всем дня! Ребят, помогите с обработкой - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/291098/ Условия в личку или на почту maxnal@list.ru
Ранее была просьба  - комплект ВПФ для отгрузки алкогольной продукции, но никто не отвечает. Работаем на БП 3.0 Начали выпуск вина, вот и понадобился весь комплект доков для отгрузки. Если кто готов помочь - будет не бесплатно))

----------


## lelik2009

Здравствуйте.

Может у кого есть эта внешняя печатаная форма?

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/903521/

Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> http://rgho.st/6bDKXSpjg


Ребят, перевыложите пожалста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/ на Я диск хотя бы. Ато http://rgho.st не пашет..

----------

kozavva (22.06.2019)

----------


## art_simbion

> Ребят, перевыложите пожалста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535969/ на Я диск хотя бы. Ато http://rgho.st не пашет..


https://yadi.sk/d/9qIxmJJsDqSDrQ

----------

Masik777 (08.06.2019), ZapMos (08.06.2019), Zlata18 (12.06.2019)

----------


## piyavv

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/968528/

----------


## pylnov41

> уже не нужно, нашел :-)


Если не секрет то где?

----------


## Masik777

> https://yadi.sk/d/9qIxmJJsDqSDrQ


Огромное СПАСИБО! Есть на Руси настоящие Мужчины!

----------


## oksanagounbina

Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/. Заранее благодарна. klerk-str@bk.ru

----------


## fnz

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/307264/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/. Заранее благодарна. klerk-str@bk.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/DNW26zDldmYWJQ Немного другая, http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/714867/ но работает.

----------

Nail_ (20.09.2019), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), ZapMos (15.06.2019), Zlata18 (12.06.2019)

----------


## Изарий

Доброго дня форумчане) помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/987567/

----------


## VOVA_iS

Доброе времени суток
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/666869/
Помогите

----------


## H9ko

Доброе время суток, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/

----------


## Kuznets

> Доброе время суток, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/258319/


Только старая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/ArgEl

----------

kozavva (22.06.2019), Masik777 (21.06.2019), ZapMos (15.06.2019)

----------


## sweet

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/440228/

----------


## Dosnet1983

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/541827/

----------


## Angeloo

прошу Вас поделиться обработкой счет на оплату с указанием ставки НДС! http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/626677/

----------


## yadra

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712069/

----------


## feomedbedb

Здравствуйте, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935031/. Благодетелю огромный плюс в карму и процветания (=

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/935031/. Благодетелю огромный плюс в карму и процветания (=


Есть другая
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/197895/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bdev/6Lr3ys2Rv

----------

feomedbedb (22.06.2019), kozavva (22.06.2019), Masik777 (09.07.2019), nasha4 (28.06.2019)

----------


## feomedbedb

> Есть другая
> ]


Спасибо тебе добрый человек, процветания тебе и успехов в делах (=

----------


## olyamed250411

HELP!HELP!HELP!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать заявление(приказ) о выдаче денежных средств под отчет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312953/

----------


## olyamed250411

HELP!HELP!HELP!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать заявление(приказ) о выдаче денежных средств под отчет
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312953/

----------


## GrayCat

> HELP!HELP!HELP!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать заявление(приказ) о выдаче денежных средств под отчет
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/312953/


https://transfiles.ru/1apzb
https://my-files.ru/tztw8b

----------

666Rebel666 (24.06.2019), Masik777 (25.06.2019), nasha4 (28.06.2019), ZapMos (01.07.2019)

----------


## olyamed250411

Спасибо огромное! Удачи и развития! Добро всегда возвращается

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день, помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1078987/

----------


## stys1982

добрые люди помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/437725/

----------


## hurorna

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1026182/

----------


## oreman

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/331689/

----------


## leetan

Добрый день! Есть у кого Универсальная печать этикеток и ценников для 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0. Как эта https://coderstar.ru/obrabotki/pecha...nikov-etiketok

----------


## squirrel.80

Добрый день.
Не могли бы помочь с обработкой?
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/561065/
Заполнение табеля сводно для ЗКГУ 3.

----------


## hurorna

Добрый день, прошу помочь с ВПФ ЭСМ-7 для БП 3.0  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1026182/
очень надо)))

----------


## mr.ololo

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517218/ :)

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую!! Всем добра и денег))
Ребят, может у кого есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/811956/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Ну или подобное для заточки. Спасибо.

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день, помогите скачать 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1078987/

----------


## stys1982

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FtR/2CVqfw92N

----------

Masik777 (11.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## stys1982

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/517218/ :)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FtR/2CVqfw92N

----------

666Rebel666 (01.07.2019), alex125it (01.07.2019), Masik777 (09.07.2019), root7 (01.07.2019), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019), СветаОнила (20.07.2019)

----------


## Замка

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/905839/

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой.
Переименование номенклатуры

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841505/

можно аналогичную.

----------


## Olimpikzav

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой.
> Переименование номенклатуры
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841505/
> 
> можно аналогичную.


Если кто сможет поделиться то лучше вот эту

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174659/

----------


## Kuznets

> Если кто сможет поделиться то лучше вот эту
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/174659/


https://dropmefiles.com/izBeB

----------

666Rebel666 (04.07.2019), kozavva (13.07.2019), Masik777 (09.07.2019), Olimpikzav (04.07.2019), ZapMos (06.07.2019)

----------


## i.semenov

Здравствуйте, может есть у кого... Или помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1009078/
Спасибо.

----------


## i.semenov

Здравствуйте, может есть у кого... Или помогите скачать: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1009078/
Спасибо.

----------


## waleg86

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99520/

----------


## stys1982

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/99520/


https://drive.google.com/open?id=11d...f9Rtp3v_yxg3CU

----------

666Rebel666 (10.07.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), waleg86 (09.07.2019), ZapMos (12.07.2019)

----------


## stys1982

Добрые люди поделитесь
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/262490/

----------


## waleg86

Всем привет! Помогите скачать
http://infostart.ru/public/1083964/

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528352/ (	
Печать конверта С4: УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4)

----------


## stys1982

> Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/528352/ (	
> Печать конверта С4: УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, ERP 2.4)


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1v_...FpvEDNt5OuD0gc

----------

666Rebel666 (11.07.2019), Shuravi74 (15.07.2019), ZapMos (12.07.2019), Замка (12.07.2019)

----------


## shubinev

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586


Есть только старая версия 1.1.1: https://dropmefiles.com/Fs1z9

----------

shubinev (15.07.2019), ZapMos (12.07.2019)

----------


## Kinka

> Сообщение от DenisSH Посмотреть сообщение
> Добрый вечер, форумчане! Нужна такая обработка: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/ (Poisk Objekt ne najden_82.epf и Poisk Objekt ne najden_82UF.epf)
> Заранее спасибо!
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> http://rgho.st/8kXnwZpcr


можете перезалить?

----------


## Kuznets

> можете перезалить?


Не может: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaV9_dzr4BU

Другие - могут... пока что: https://dropmefiles.com/huCN6

----------

wazyp (16.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Максим12345 (13.07.2019)

----------


## Максим12345

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/898610/ 
помогите скачать

----------


## Shuravi74

Доброго дня! Очень нужно , помогите с реестрами СБЕРА: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/Спасибо

----------


## Shuravi74

> https://dropmefiles.com/6slxD


Нельзя ли перезалить?Очень нужно.Спасибо

----------


## Kuznets

> Нельзя ли перезалить?Очень нужно.Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/saOJR (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/600859/)

----------

Fltr (16.07.2019), Shuravi74 (16.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Замка (16.07.2019)

----------


## Shuravi74

> Доброго дня! Очень нужно , помогите с реестрами СБЕРА: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/


Поправила ссылку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/

----------


## Shuravi74

> Поправила ссылку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/


Сама же и залила .Создание Поступления на р/с из реестров СБЕРА если кому надо
https://dropmefiles.com/hkWdg

----------

666Rebel666 (16.07.2019), Masik777 (17.07.2019), root7 (16.07.2019), Svetlana_K (13.08.2019), TrinitronOTV (17.07.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Евгений 123 (05.02.2020)

----------


## Connore

Всем доброго дня.
Помогите люди добрые. Скачайте Выгрузка данных ЗуП3->Бух7.7 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/ поиск по теме выдал дохлые ссылки (((

----------


## Kuznets

> Всем доброго дня.
> Помогите люди добрые. Скачайте Выгрузка данных ЗуП3->Бух7.7 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/ поиск по теме выдал дохлые ссылки (((


В третьем комментарии к публикации что-то выложено, смотрели?

----------


## Connore

Да, смотрел. Там обработка загрузки в 7.7 Нужна ещё обработка выгрузки

----------


## Максим12345

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/898610/
    помогите скачать

----------


## jane2308

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/326946/
спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## olmaz

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1032468/
спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## karaoke75

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1062773/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Gurgenat

Здрасте всем!
Помогите, пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/516571/ для БП3

----------


## Gurgenat

Помогите, если у кого есть, пожалуйста, с этой обработкой http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1050787/

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработку Переименование номенклатуры по Excel-файлу

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115445

Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработку Переименование номенклатуры по Excel-файлу

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115445

Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать обработку Переименование номенклатуры по Excel-файлу
> 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/115445
> 
> Заранее очень благодарен!


115445

----------

Masik777 (24.07.2019), Olimpikzav (25.07.2019), Svetlana_K (06.08.2019), ZapMos (25.07.2019), Замка (25.07.2019)

----------


## skynet7017

Всем привет буду благодарен если поделитесь обработками для обмена данными между конфигурациями БП2.0 - БП 3. , ЗУП2.5-ЗУП 3 почта mps7017@yandex.ru ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## tatyana1604

добрый день,

помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку на инфостарте:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/296791/

заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## artem31

Помогите в этой обработке, пожалуйста! 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/684586/

----------


## samhein81

Добрый день! 
Пожалуйста, помогите  скачать: 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/300263/
Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! 
> Пожалуйста, помогите  скачать: 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/408020/
> 
> Спасибо!


не самая последняя
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2kNH/du3CrxyT1

----------

GrAn59 (30.08.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), pony95 (23.08.2019), Svetlana_K (06.08.2019), ZapMos (31.07.2019)

----------


## KIA084

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1025424/. Можно что-нибудь похожее. 
Спасибо.

----------


## KIA084

Добрый день. Пожалуйста помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1025424/. Можно что-нибудь похожее. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Pilligrim

Добрый день. Конфигурация Рарус ТКПТ v8. Есть приходная накладная, в ней есть и закупочная и розничная цена, а выводится только закупочная, нужна печатная форма чтобы в ней были оба вида цен, нашел на infostart пару форм http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/795342/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/870692/#slide-to-files можете помочь скачать их, интересно будут они у нас работать или нет.

----------


## kazakaza

Помогите скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/549177/

----------


## Саният

Здравствуйте! И мне нужна эта обработка. Есть она?

----------


## Саният

Вы получили ответ?

----------


## vitalikmv

Помогите пожалуйста с печатью непроведенных документов))
или может кто поможет скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/985753/

----------


## kazakaza

> Здравствуйте! И мне нужна эта обработка. Есть она?


не ответили

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Поделитесь, если есть:
"Запуск 1С под любым пользователем (без необходимости указания пароля)"
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1086980/
Благодарю.

----------


## GM15

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с такой обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/626677/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

> https://transfiles.ru/e696f


Добрый день. Можете повторить? Спасибо!

----------


## GrayCat

> Добрый день. Можете повторить? Спасибо!


https://transfiles.ru/3ogdo (https://infostart.ru/public/449649/)

----------

hjn25842@bcaoo (03.09.2019), Masik777 (31.08.2019), Svetlana_K (21.08.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019)

----------


## spqrtn

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FtR/2CVqfw92N


Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## woodooas

Помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/540092/

----------


## stys1982

> Перезалейте пожалуйста


https://turbo.to/08mg1cc1ynh9.html

----------

Ukei (07.09.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/540092/


Есть другая
https://infostart.ru/public/696618/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rxia/mB2CFcxps

----------

chiffi78 (02.09.2019), GrAn59 (30.08.2019), istinnik (20.09.2019), kapelka_vodu (28.08.2019), Masik777 (31.08.2019), pony95 (23.08.2019), svetik-s (27.08.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019), woodooas (23.08.2019), ZapMos (24.08.2019), АлексБор (19.12.2019), Олмакс (23.08.2019)

----------


## woodooas

> Есть другая
> https://infostart.ru/public/696618/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rxia/mB2CFcxps


Спасибо огромное!

----------

Arman_90 (21.08.2020), pony95 (10.09.2019)

----------


## SEREGA_GEO

Добрый день. Просьба помочь с обработкой файла Excel для 1С Розница 
https://infostart.ru/public/561617/
Или что то подобное.

----------


## SEREGA_GEO

Добрый день. Просьба помочь с обработкой файла Excel для 1С Розница 
https://infostart.ru/public/561617/
Или что то подобное.

----------


## SEREGA_GEO

https://infostart.ru/public/947761/

----------


## SEREGA_GEO

https://infostart.ru/public/561617/product/561621/

----------


## stys1982

> https://infostart.ru/public/947761/


https://turbo.to/6t4tbux2z82i.html
не знаю для розницы пойдет или нет , нет возможности протестить

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), SEREGA_GEO (27.08.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019)

----------


## Саният

Добрый день! 
Очень нужна обработка, может уже есть? 
Групповой ввод "Реализаций товаров и услуг" на основании "Счета покупателю" для Бухгалтерии 8.3 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/586234/

----------


## Замка

Добрый день! Может у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/793558/ ???

----------


## Len087

Добрый день! Помогите. Перенос данных из БП 2.0 в ЗУП 2.5
https://infostart.ru/public/205523/

----------


## Len087

Добрый день! Помогите. Перенос данных из БП 2.0 в ЗУП 2.5
https://infostart.ru/public/205523/

----------


## Len087

https://infostart.ru/bitrix/componen...ction=download

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день! Помогите. Перенос данных из БП 2.0 в ЗУП 2.5
> https://infostart.ru/public/205523/


https://dropmefiles.com/DDn3G

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019)

----------


## valerik2806

Добрый день! А есть у кого-нибудь обработка "Отчет об использовании давальческих материалов" на основании требования накладной или остатков по контрагенту?

----------


## WhiteGhost85

Добрый день! 
Уважаемые, буду очень благодарен:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1031048/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## BloodNerd

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этой обработкой:
https://infostart.ru/public/862693/

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этой обработкой:
> https://infostart.ru/public/862693/


https://dropmefiles.com/fN3RF

----------

BloodNerd (30.08.2019), Fltr (30.08.2019), kozavva (31.08.2019), Masik777 (31.08.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019)

----------


## BloodNerd

> https://dropmefiles.com/fN3RF


Спасибо. :good:
Если нужно, то в ответ могу поделиться сборником со старыми обработками.

----------

kozavva (31.08.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Понадобилась эти штуки  или подобное. Не откажите, пожалуйста,  в просьбе, ребят. Спасибо. https://infostart.ru/public/811956/ 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/634515/ 
https://v8book.ru/public/634515/
Ну да, обнаглел... много)). Нужно попробовать, что подойдет.

----------


## konsserj

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/997743/

----------


## babka-57

Всем привет! Нужна внешняя печатная форма "счет-договор" для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия. Спасибо.

----------


## babka-57

Всем привет! Нужна внешняя печатная форма "счет-договор" для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия. Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет! Нужна внешняя печатная форма "счет-договор" для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия. Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kmTB/3bF5BTTKe

----------

babka-57 (03.09.2019), D4445 (24.09.2019), Masik777 (17.10.2019), pony95 (10.09.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## kulugin

Добрый день.
Помогите, очень нужен внешний Акт выполненных работ (оказанных услуг)...или просто Акт об оказание услуг для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия. Не оставьте в беде :), спасибо.

----------


## babka-57

Спасибо. Просят договор оферту. Немного другой текст и этот текст расположен под суммой счета.

----------


## babka-57

Спасибо. Просят договор оферту. Немного другой текст и этот текст расположен под суммой счета.

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо. Просят договор оферту. Немного другой текст и этот текст расположен под суммой счета.


Ну так доработайте макет, либо выложите образец для доработки.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, очень нужен внешний Акт выполненных работ (оказанных услуг)...или просто Акт об оказание услуг для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия. Не оставьте в беде :), спасибо.


Что не устраивает в штатном акте?

----------


## kulugin

В штатном акте
Итого:        10000
Сумма НДС: 2000

Всего оказано услуг 1, на сумму 12000

Нужно как в ранних формах акта (кстати не понимаю зачем изменили)
Итого: 10000
Сумма НДС: 2000
Сумма с учетом НДС (или Всего к оплате): 12000

Всего оказано услуг 1, на сумму 12000

----------


## BorBoris

Есть у кого вот это?
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/
Заранее признателен!

----------


## BorBoris

Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0

----------


## vitalikmv

День добрый может у кого завалялась обработка https://infostart.ru/public/355957/ 
а именно ОтчетОПродажахСРасшифровк  ойПартий_11_4.erf

P.S. если кому нужна ОтчетОПродажахСРасшифровк  ойПартий.erf пишите поделюсь. Она на 11.4 не работает.

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с печатью спецификаций номенклатуры.
Может есть у кого что-то такое: https://infostart.ru/public/1110217/  ?
Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с печатью спецификаций номенклатуры.
> Может есть у кого что-то такое: https://infostart.ru/public/1110217/  ?
> Буду очень признателен!


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/566141/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LBXv/vqVXTeJSQ

----------

666Rebel666 (06.09.2019), hjn25842@bcaoo (05.09.2019), svetik-s (06.09.2019), Ukei (07.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), АлексБор (18.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! Кто внедрял систему Меркурий с УТ 10.3 ? Если есть решение, прошу написать на maxnal@list.ru  или в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## kulugin

Приветствую всех.
Прошлая просьба снимается, сам написал :)
Вот с этим вот никто не поможет?
https://infostart.ru/public/585556/
Внешняя печатная форма ЗУП 3.1 для документа Индивидуальный график.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Sergio1C

Добрый день! Не удалось найти печатную форму счета для БП 3.0?

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Такая пойдет?
https://transfiles.ru/nna7l

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), Ukei (10.09.2019)

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

> Добрый день! Не удалось найти печатную форму счета для БП 3.0?


Такая пойдет?
https://transfiles.ru/nna7l

----------

pony95 (10.09.2019), Ukei (10.09.2019)

----------


## Кима

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, карточку СИЗ для БП 3
https://infostart.ru/public/380628/

Спасибо!

----------


## ownsmir

Помогите скачать правило обмена((((((( очень очень надо
https://infostart.ru/public/957905/

----------


## bazhalex

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


ошибка 404

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1051656/ (Подписи на основании приказа в УПД и Счете-фактуре для БП 3.0). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## BloodNerd

Всем привет.
Может у кого завалялась обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/610318/

----------


## Рамина

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/714867/ и расширение https://infostart.ru/public/542890/
Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/714867/
> Буду очень благодарна!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/297L/4DwpNJ2V2

----------

Masik777 (18.09.2019), pony95 (15.09.2019), Ukei (13.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019), Рамина (12.09.2019)

----------


## Рамина

Подскажите, а эта обработка не подтягивает номенклатуру, получается? пытаюсь создать ОРП

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите, а эта обработка не подтягивает номенклатуру, получается? пытаюсь создать ОРП


Следует обратиться к автору разработки.

----------


## lux17

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1116259/, или https://infostart.ru/public/1073843/, или https://infostart.ru/public/1064199/ или что-нибудь подобное для ЗУП 3.1

----------


## Рамина

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/927102/

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1116259/, или https://infostart.ru/public/1073843/, или https://infostart.ru/public/1064199/ или что-нибудь подобное для ЗУП 3.1


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2T3N/aBn4SvLSw

----------

lux17 (13.09.2019), pony95 (15.09.2019), svetik-s (13.09.2019), Ukei (13.09.2019), ZapMos (17.09.2019)

----------


## Рамина

Я уже писала на счет этой обработки, Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/927102/ очень нужно, ну или хотя бы наподобие у нас OFD.ru оттуда нужно в 1С 8.3 отчеты о розничных продажах подтягивать по номенклатуре(((

----------


## betepok

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь вот этой конфой для печати путевых листов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
Благодарю )

----------


## betepok

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь вот этой конфой для печати путевых листов
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
Благодарю )

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте!
> Поделитесь вот этой конфой для печати путевых листов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
> Благодарю )


Возможно, не самая свежая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/XNYXz

----------

Fltr (18.09.2019), kozavva (21.09.2019), Masik777 (18.09.2019), pony95 (18.09.2019), svetik-s (18.09.2019), Ukei (18.09.2019), Valer_ka (25.09.2019)

----------


## Gippz

Добрый день!

Есть у кого отчет по остаткам на расчетных счетах, типа 862303?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Yura matasov

Можете пожалуйста еще раз выложить ACC20_30.xml. 

Ссылка уже мертва:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5js2/xJ2GDqvpb

Ну очень надо...

Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Masik777

> Можете пожалуйста еще раз выложить ACC20_30.xml. 
> 
> Ссылка уже мертва:
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5js2/xJ2GDqvpb
> 
> Ну очень надо...
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста


https://yadi.sk/d/WnXDfZbp_6_hgw

----------

_Demy_ (07.11.2019)

----------


## dolmkv

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1010936/
заранее благодарен

----------


## kent2004

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать эту форму https://infostart.ru/public/722925/
Или, если есть, что-нибудь похожее.

----------


## BigCat

Други!

Встала весьма не тривиальная задача - ограничить работу склада в БП 3.0.

Может имеется у кого обработка по добавлению ролей, формированию нового рабочего рабочего стола?

Конфа полностью на поддержке. Снимать не хотят.

Порыскал, нашел что-то похожее:
https://infostart.ru/public/953934/
https://infostart.ru/public/378045/
https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/
https://infostart.ru/public/1077038/

Имеется ли у кого в закромах что-то похожее для требуемой задачи?

----------


## Yura matasov

Можете пожалуйста еще раз выложить ACC20_30.xml.

Ссылка уже мертва:
https://yadi.sk/d/WnXDfZbp_6_hgw

Ну очень надо...

Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Yura matasov

> https://yadi.sk/d/WnXDfZbp_6_hgw


Ссылка мертва: https://yadi.sk/d/WnXDfZbp_6_hgw

Можете повторно выложить пожалуйста.

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста помогите скачать приказ для ЗУП "О работе в выходные и праздничные дни"
https://infostart.ru/public/828603/

----------


## Homjachka

Доброго времени суток! Может, у кого найдутся такие:
https://infostart.ru/public/807075/
https://infostart.ru/public/139920/

Или кто-нибудь знает альтернативные варианты. Задача: замена счетов в документах Операция введенная вручную. "Групповое изменение реквизитов" тут бессильно.

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Kuznets

> Доброго времени суток! Может, у кого найдутся такие:
> https://infostart.ru/public/139920/


https://dropmefiles.com/dRoNh

----------

Homjachka (21.09.2019), natik_82 (26.09.2019), pony95 (22.09.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), Ukei (22.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019)

----------


## krosawcheg

Прошу помочь скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/818114/
Отображение остатков и цен в справочнике номенклатуры для УТ 11.4.3.137 - 11.4.5.118 + (11.4.6.166)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго времени суток! Может, у кого найдутся такие:
> https://infostart.ru/public/807075/
> https://infostart.ru/public/139920/
> 
> Или кто-нибудь знает альтернативные варианты. Задача: замена счетов в документах Операция введенная вручную. "Групповое изменение реквизитов" тут бессильно.
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


807075

----------

666Rebel666 (21.09.2019), D4445 (24.09.2019), Homjachka (21.09.2019), ikalichkin (21.09.2019), natik_82 (26.09.2019), pony95 (22.09.2019), Ukei (22.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019)

----------


## Docdik

Прошу помочь, может кто скачать

https://infostart.ru/public/898871/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Можете пожалуйста еще раз выложить ACC20_30.xml.
> Помогите пожалуйста


*ACC20_30.xml*,  *зеркало*

----------


## 666Rebel666

Добрый день, помогите скачать 
"Правила обмена Бухгалтерия 3.0 -> Розница 2.2. Синхронизация по Банковским выпискам" 
https://infostart.ru/public/676623/

----------


## alex851

Добрый день

Если есть возможность киньте
https://infostart.ru/public/646145/

----------


## alex851

Добрый день

Возможно ли скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1089784/

----------


## exelenz

Доброго дня всем

если есть возможность, поделитесь:
https://infostart.ru/public/390021/

----------


## Valer_ka

> Возможно, не самая свежая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/XNYXz


Добрый день!
А можно повторить конфу для печати путевых листов?

----------

ZapMos (30.09.2019)

----------


## D4445

Добрый день.
Есть ли у кого https://infostart.ru/public/646847/?

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Доброго времени суток! Помогите правилами переноса данных УПП 1.3 => БП 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/310433/ . Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Crmen

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь что-то типо этой обработки: https://infostart.ru/public/1061248/

----------


## rearm

Доброго времени суток, есть ли у кого внешняя печатная форма *договор на поставку*? Что то вроде https://infostart.ru/public/1094360/

----------


## Masik777

> Ссылка мертва: https://yadi.sk/d/WnXDfZbp_6_hgw
> 
> Можете повторно выложить пожалуйста.


https://yadi.sk/d/hOrOOSUiphTrMQ

----------

petropavel1975 (14.02.2022), pony95 (29.09.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), Ukei (28.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019)

----------


## samsa2222

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/984538/
(куплю)
samsa2222@ya.ru

----------


## Masik777

> 807075


Приветствую! Перевыложите, пожалуйста. Не успел...Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

Очень большая просьба, друзья. Может у кого есть скаченная обработка [https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/ Напишите в личку Понимаю, что не за просто так)) Если можно - срочно))

----------


## wladrs

Помогите скачать вот эту форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784296/
Очень нужно.....

----------


## wladrs

Помогите скачать вот эту форму http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/784296/
Очень нужно.....

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте!
> Поделитесь вот этой конфой для печати путевых листов
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
> Благодарю )
> Возможно, не самая свежая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/XNYXz


Повторите ссылка не активна.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://transfiles.ru/3ogdo (https://infostart.ru/public/449649/)


можно перезалить

----------


## Fltr

> можно перезалить


https://infostart.ru/public/449649/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2BRz/2Dd9DCH5j

----------

Masik777 (15.10.2019), Touch_of_soul (10.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019), Замка (14.10.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Повторите ссылка не активна.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/696704/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SWNx/37Jemwq5C

----------

Masik777 (15.10.2019), natik_82 (10.10.2019), pony95 (10.10.2019), svetik-s (10.10.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), Touch_of_soul (10.10.2019), Ukei (15.10.2019), ZapMos (11.10.2019), АлексБор (16.10.2019)

----------


## Konstanciya202

Добрый день! 
Помогите пожалуйста!!! 
Мне нужна эта обработка
https://infostart.ru/public/1124656/#slide-to-files

----------


## Рамина

https://coderstar.ru/obrabotki/zagruzka-prodazh-excel помогите скачать обработку

----------


## ZapMos

> Очень большая просьба, друзья. Может у кого есть скаченная обработка [https://infostart.ru/public/1116416/ Напишите в личку Понимаю, что не за просто так)) Если можно - срочно))


Присоединяюсь. Огромная просьба

----------


## Lanarkshire

Добрый день, помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму № 26.2-1 https://infostart.ru/public/267092/

----------


## dimon6666

Добрый день, а где можно скачать "Универсальный подбор и обработка объектов" для 8.3 бухгалтерия. Буду очень благодарен, за информацию. Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, а где можно скачать "Универсальный подбор и обработка объектов" для 8.3 бухгалтерия. Буду очень благодарен, за информацию. Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vg6u/2FvJpCz4W

----------

dimon6666 (14.10.2019), Masik777 (15.10.2019), natik_82 (15.10.2019), pony95 (15.10.2019), SergeyZabor (03.02.2022), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), Ukei (15.10.2019), ZapMos (17.10.2019)

----------


## dimon6666

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vg6u/2FvJpCz4W


Огромное спасибо! Не знаю что бы делал без вас! Вы молодцы! Иду качать

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день. 
Помогите, нужна обработка Удаление движений у не проведенных документов или Поиск и удаление движений не проведенных документов для 8.2 (обычные формы) или что то подобное.

вот примеры: 
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/20956/
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/20956/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. 
> Помогите, нужна обработка Удаление движений у не проведенных документов или Поиск и удаление движений не проведенных документов для 8.2 (обычные формы) или что то подобное.
> 
> вот примеры: 
> http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/20956/
> http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/20956/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Bvi/4PQZMb5ne

----------

666Rebel666 (15.10.2019), dimon6666 (15.10.2019), Homjachka (15.10.2019), Masik777 (15.10.2019), natik_82 (15.10.2019), Olimpikzav (15.10.2019), pony95 (15.10.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), Ukei (15.10.2019), ZapMos (17.10.2019)

----------


## Finozzza

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1104962/

----------


## Olimpikzav

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Bvi/4PQZMb5ne


Спасибо за обработку но она не работает в УТ 10.3. После запуска она что то поискала но ничего не нашла и ошибок никаких не было.

----------


## serghei7530

Можете выслать 
https://infostart.ru/public/714867/

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Можете выслать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/714867/


Куда выслать? Потрудитесь скачать: https://dropmefiles.com/aotuJ

----------

Masik777 (25.10.2019), pony95 (16.10.2019), Svetlana_K (18.10.2019), ZapMos (17.10.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо за обработку но она не работает в УТ 10.3. После запуска она что то поискала но ничего не нашла и ошибок никаких не было.


А у каких не проведенных документов есть движения? Возможно, следует обратиться к разработчику. Сам этой обработкой не пользовался.

----------


## hico@p33.org

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1069974/

----------


## malek777

Плиз нужно . УТ 10.3
Удалить из базы все - но чтоб остались остатки

----------


## malek777

Плиз нужно . УТ 10.3
Удалить из базы все - но чтоб остались остатки

----------


## Masik777

> 807075


Перевыложите, пожалуйста . Чота не успел..Спасибо.
Может кто качал https://infostart.ru/public/666467/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, можно в личку или на maxnal@list.ru. Очень нужно. Спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

807075

----------

Masik777 (25.10.2019), natik_82 (23.10.2019), pony95 (23.10.2019), Ukei (22.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## vitalikmv

День добрый может у кого нибудь есть правила обмена между УТ11.4 и БП3.0

типо таких https://infostart.ru/public/1032455/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Плиз нужно . УТ 10.3
> Удалить из базы все - но чтоб остались остатки


Вот нашел https://infostart.ru/public/1033813/?detail=Y 
Народ кто может все обработки скачать дня него?

эти: 	
СвернутьПродажиПоДисконтн  ымКартам
СоздатьОприходование
СоздатьВводНачальныхОстат  ковПоВзаиморасчетамСКонтр  агентами
СоздатьВводНачальныхОстат  ковПоВзаиморасчетамСКонтр  агентамиПоДокументамРасче  тов
Удалить все документы без проверки
Обработки для свертки УТ 10.3 1

----------


## malek777

Мог бы кто-нибудь помочь - готов обсудить

----------


## Fltr

> Мог бы кто-нибудь помочь - готов обсудить


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/100525/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MnH/4ke4cgCRT

----------

Masik777 (25.10.2019), natik_82 (30.10.2019), pony95 (28.10.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), Ukei (31.10.2019), ZapMos (25.10.2019)

----------


## malek777

не работают в 10.3

----------


## Fltr

> не работают в 10.3


А что именно не работает?
Судя по обсуждению, народ ее применяет для Управления торговлей 10.3

----------


## malek777

у меня на 10.3 не открывается :(

----------


## Fltr

> у меня на 10.3 не открывается :(


А как вы открываете эти обработки? Так как в описании?



> Использование :
> Добавляем обработки как внешние обработки табличных частей документов оприходование  товаров , и ввода начальных остатков по взаиморасчетам соответственно. Делается это через  через сервис- внешние печатные формы и обработки - внешние обработки заполнения табличных частей. Обработки  можно добавлять к любой табличной части документа. 
> Обратите внимание
> 1. Документов   ввода начальных остатков по взаиморасчетам  должно быть два , один с видом операции расчеты с поставщиками , другой с видом операции - расчеты с покупателями. 
> 2. Документов оприходование товаров  должно быть столько -ко же сколько у вас  складов. Для каждого склада делаем отдельный документ, в нем выбираем склад, и нажимаем кнопку заполнить .

----------


## kozavva

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ групповое создание актов сверки

----------


## whitegod

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1068714/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать!

https://infostart.ru/public/864473/ Формирование УПД для документооборота ЭДО с Wildberries (Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0)
https://infostart.ru/public/1098109/  Формирование УПД для документооборота ЭДО с ОЗОН ozon.ru (Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0):

----------


## Reacher

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/ 

 (Я смотрел 3й комментарий, но там ссылка на обработку загружающую в Бух 7.7 (4.5) .xml файл который должен до этого формироваться и выгружаться из ЗУП 3.1 другой обработкой, отсутствующей в архиве скачиваемом при переходе по ссылке и необходимой для работы)

----------


## born85

Прошу помощи скачать http://razrabotki.corpnova.ru/public/201119/

----------


## Fltr

> Прошу помощи скачать http://razrabotki.corpnova.ru/public/201119/


Версия 3.2.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2iQK/2btLrzjgT

----------

666Rebel666 (31.10.2019), alex125it (31.10.2019), Masik777 (31.10.2019), natik_82 (01.11.2019), pony95 (31.10.2019), Svetlana_K (01.11.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (31.10.2019), Valer_ka (07.11.2019), ZapMos (31.10.2019), СветаОнила (31.10.2019), ЮВ_ (01.11.2019)

----------


## nar99

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/102189/

----------


## agharta

Здравствуйте,слетела автоматическая нумерация реализаций и счетов фактур,прошу помочь скачать обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/707932/

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Здравствуйте,слетела автоматическая нумерация реализаций и счетов фактур,прошу помочь скачать обработку
> https://infostart.ru/public/707932/


Есть аналогичные: https://dropmefiles.com/mgzbA (https://infostart.ru/public/516966/ https://infostart.ru/public/168291/ https://infostart.ru/public/415406/)

----------

agharta (04.11.2019), Fltr (04.11.2019), natik_82 (06.11.2019), pony95 (04.11.2019), Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), Valer_ka (07.11.2019), ZapMos (05.11.2019)

----------


## malek777

Скажите можно ли свернуть базу и чтоб остатки на складах остались ?

----------


## malek777

Забыл добавить УТ-10.3

----------


## Fltr

> Скажите можно ли свернуть базу и чтоб остатки на складах остались ?


А что, это не подошло?
Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/100525/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MnH/4ke4cgCRT

----------

pony95 (04.11.2019), Svetlana_K (08.11.2019), ZapMos (05.11.2019)

----------


## malek777

Свертку сделал не могу остатки чтоб остались сделать-нужна помощь( не слишком я квалифицирован)-нужна помощь за $

----------


## malek777

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MnH/4ke4cgCRT  - Эти не загружаются

----------

pony95 (21.11.2019), ZapMos (05.11.2019)

----------


## malek777

не работают из под 10.3
могу не понимать просто как чего

----------


## Andryl

Помогите, плиз, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/892275/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## ion4

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1008479/ Заранее спасибо

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Добрый день, господа. Помогите, пожалуйста, ВПФ Торг-13 для БП 3.0. Может у кого есть что-то в этом роде: https://infostart.ru/public/850068/  ? Был бы очень признателен!

----------


## Masik777

> не работают из под 10.3
> могу не понимать просто как чего


Malek777? попробуй. Это  68195 у меня на УТ 10 работала. А 100525 - точно не работает на УТ. https://yadi.sk/d/I9VuiC7-iTC4yQ

----------

ZapMos (12.11.2019)

----------


## Андрей Морозов

Прошу пере выложить данную обработку обе ссылки не активны! Заранее благодарен

----------


## Андрей Морозов

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dcfy/qY53F8Dvt


Извините забыл прикрепить

----------


## Masik777

> не работают из под 10.3
> могу не понимать просто как чего


Нашел еще одну свёртку УТ. Попробуйте. https://yadi.sk/d/fp8rwWTraQS6Tg НЕ качайте. Не работает. Извиняюсь Сам не попробовал, а выложил.

----------

pony95 (12.11.2019), Svetlana_K (11.11.2019), ZapMos (12.11.2019)

----------


## weeff

Добрый день!
Уважаемые, буду очень благодарен:
https://infostart.ru/public/1151086/
Или любое подобное.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Droopy82

Прошу извинить: https://infostart.ru/public/184834/ 
Ссылку выбрал, services69@mail.ru
Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо.

----------


## пуп

Добрый день. Пожалуйста не проходите мимо... Думаю многие на форуме многие тоже заинтересованны в этой обработке. Заранее спасибо!!!!
https://infostart.ru/public/1054977/

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, печатной формой ТТН из документа "Возврат поставщику". Например: https://infostart.ru/public/882931/ Буду признателен!

----------


## Masik777

> 807075


Ребят, перевыложите, пожалуйста. Закончен срок ..807075 Спасибо!

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Ребят, перевыложите, пожалуйста. Закончен срок ..807075 Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/0im01

----------

kozavva (23.11.2019), Masik777 (24.11.2019), pony95 (21.11.2019), Svetlana_K (21.11.2019), Ukei (14.11.2019), ZapMos (15.11.2019)

----------


## sweet

Здравствуйте.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/663002/

----------


## Дмитрийкпор

Добрый вечер! 
Если можно, поделитесь, пожалуйста! )

https://infostart.ru/public/1059053/
и
https://infostart.ru/public/917538/

Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## chernaev54321

Друзья! Выручите, очень нужно: https://infostart.ru/public/649913/

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/566417/     (Форма_Т_7_внешняяПФ_ноябрь_2  018) Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/566417/     (Форма_Т_7_внешняяПФ_ноябрь_2  018) Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Mishel70

Здравствуйте.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/1043705/
Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Mishel70

Здравствуйте.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/1043705/
Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
> https://infostart.ru/public/1043705/
> Заранее, большое спасибо.


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/1014510/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4NDw/3hY8fFHKp

----------

Masik777 (18.12.2019), Mishel70 (22.11.2019), olee (21.01.2020), pony95 (26.11.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), Ukei (21.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019), СветаОнила (01.12.2019)

----------


## skynet7017

Добрый день,нужна обработка по обмену данными между зуп 2.5 и 3.0 выгрузить нужно зарплату(начисление зарплаты основное) заранее спасибо почта mps7017@yandex.ru

----------


## medvedevniknik

Очень нужна Печать простеньких ценников для БП 3.0
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/302697/

----------


## medvedevniknik

Помогите скачать
Печать простеньких ценников для БП 3.0
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/302697/

----------


## nemec57

Добрый день.
 Нужен Модуль «Миграционный учет» для 1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8

https://infostart.ru/public/115712/

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите скачать
> Печать простеньких ценников для БП 3.0
> http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/302697/


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/283566/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gj6j/ncwsWmD5i

----------

Masik777 (18.12.2019), natik_82 (27.11.2019), pony95 (26.11.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), Ukei (24.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день,нужна обработка по обмену данными между зуп 2.5 и 3.0 выгрузить нужно зарплату(начисление зарплаты основное) заранее спасибо почта mps7017@yandex.ru


Например
https://infostart.ru/public/806689/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MUs/5vQ5v7LVa

----------

hjn25842@bcaoo (28.11.2019), Masik777 (18.12.2019), natik_82 (27.11.2019), pony95 (26.11.2019), savchenkodenis (09.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), Ukei (25.11.2019), ZapMos (24.11.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем!
Ребят, у кого есть http://store.snegopat.ru/public/200001/
Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Премного благодарен.

----------


## seregaga85

Добрый день, всем!
Помогите скачать или поделитесь внешней формой счета на оплату с QR кодом для 1С Бух 8.3.71.77
Нужно что-то типа такого 
https://infostart.ru/public/1043705/

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, всем!
> Помогите скачать или поделитесь внешней формой счета на оплату с QR кодом для 1С Бух 8.3.71.77
> Нужно что-то типа такого 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1043705/


Есть другая
https://infostart.ru/public/1014510/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4NDw/3hY8fFHKp

----------

borisusman (26.11.2019), Lom24 (13.12.2019), Masik777 (01.12.2019), MichaelIII (08.01.2020), Mypuk_old (28.01.2020), natik_82 (29.11.2019), pony95 (26.11.2019), savchenkodenis (09.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (25.11.2019), Valer_ka (22.12.2019), ZapMos (26.11.2019)

----------


## Василисаа

Здравствуйте. Всё перерыла,не могу найти Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Количество дней по уходу за больным ребенком (отчет)"    https://infostart.ru/public/175735/

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Количество дней по уходу за больным ребенком (отчет)"    https://infostart.ru/public/175735/


https://dropmefiles.com/b04Lc

----------

666Rebel666 (29.11.2019), natik_82 (29.11.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), Ukei (29.11.2019), ZapMos (05.12.2019), СветаОнила (01.12.2019)

----------


## Turuna

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней обработкой Загрузчик из iiko rms 6.2 в 1С 8.3. Поделитесь пожалуйста опытом, насколько это сложно мне самой его установить.

----------


## Masik777

> Привет всем!
> Ребят, у кого есть http://store.snegopat.ru/public/200001/
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Премного благодарен.


Повторю просьбу. Как говорят - если очень нужно - добивайся)) Мужики, ну поройтесь в закормах, может у кого есть. Очень выручите.

----------


## sever1979

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста скачать:

Дебиторская и кредиторская задолженность по срокам долга
https://infostart.ru/public/618486/
https://infostart.ru/public/958686/

Сверка НДС 76АВ/62
https://infostart.ru/public/1019064/
https://infostart.ru/public/1052595/

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Замка

День добрый, помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/566417/ (Форма_Т_7_внешняяПФ_ноябрь_2 018) Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/401956/

Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/401956/
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо


Извините, если уже предлагал альтернативу:  https://infostart.ru/public/547156/, *скачать*

----------

Fltr (07.12.2019), Masik777 (13.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## prival

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/401956/
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо


есть для ут 11.4
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KK...EHN_X1HnjlXq-T

----------

natik_82 (12.12.2019), pony95 (10.12.2019), savchenkodenis (09.12.2019), Svetlana_K (16.12.2019), Ukei (09.12.2019), ZapMos (11.12.2019)

----------


## Тимур123

Добрый день,
помогите, дайте плиз ссылку - скачать обработку  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 666Rebel666

> есть для ут 11.4
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KK...EHN_X1HnjlXq-T


А, номер обработки не подскажешь?

----------


## prival

> А, номер обработки не подскажешь?


она переперепеределаная... сборная солянка) а из чего уже и не помню

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого завалялась обработка https://infostart.ru/public/553975/
Большое спасибо, кто помогает)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/794523/. 
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Тимур123

Добрый день, нужен файл http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1129858/
Если можно ссылку дайте

----------


## modnex

Добрый день,помогите скачать обработки http://infostart.4d.by/public/845533/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sys27

Всем нихао! Может у кого завалялась такая обработочка - https://infostart.ru/public/1106047/?detail=Y . Буду благодарен за помощь, в том числе и финансово (в разумных пределах ;) )

----------


## N13e

Добрый день.


Прошу скачать обработки

http://infostart.msk.ru/public/713070/

----------


## Masik777

> Всем нихао! Может у кого завалялась такая обработочка - https://infostart.ru/public/1106047/?detail=Y . Буду благодарен за помощь, в том числе и финансово (в разумных пределах ;) )


Присоединяюсь.

----------


## prival

> Присоединяюсь.


есть вот такая, удаление всей организации с движениями документов
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oa...2ai4kA_VYktU0Z

----------

Fltr (17.12.2019), ikalichkin (17.12.2019), Masik777 (18.12.2019), pony95 (17.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (19.12.2019), X-myRzA (16.03.2021), ZapMos (20.12.2019)

----------


## Jetberry

Кто успел скачать https://infostart.ru/public/714867/ поделитесь. Истек срок хранения файлов. Спасибо

----------


## borodаn

> Кто успел скачать https://infostart.ru/public/714867/ поделитесь. Истек срок хранения файлов. Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/wdd4A

----------

Jetberry (18.12.2019), Masik777 (18.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (19.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (19.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем. Долго искал http://store.snegopat.ru/public/200001/
Если кому нужно, забирайте https://yadi.sk/d/JbqCmB_sejgpXA

----------

first_may (16.01.2020), Fltr (19.12.2019), ikalichkin (18.12.2019), Jetberry (19.12.2019), KAY77 (27.01.2020), natik_82 (25.12.2019), Svetlana_K (22.12.2019), Ukei (23.12.2019), Valer_ka (21.12.2019), ZapMos (20.12.2019), АлексБор (19.12.2019), Замка (19.12.2019), СветаОнила (05.01.2020)

----------


## Marat 74

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи в поиски отчета для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия

https://infostart.ru/public/665259/

----------


## Lotarishe

Помогите с печатной формой:
https://infostart.ru/public/287661/
На электронку: a.travin@mir-sporta.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Можно скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1158424/ *Все формы (3.0.74.58)*
Заранее спасибо.

----------

Veika (20.12.2019)

----------


## slipis

Добрый день!

Есть у кого нибудь вот такая штука: https://infostart.ru/public/1018401/ ?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Touch_of_soul, спасибо... но нет средств на Инфостарте...


Да так же, но может нам скачают это, есть у меня вот какие https://yadi.sk/d/WlFVT24cmL4emg, а так могу тип ВПФ сделать если что там не сложно конструктором)))

----------

Masik777 (21.12.2019), Ukei (23.12.2019), Veika (20.12.2019), ZapMos (22.12.2019), АлексБор (23.12.2019), Замка (21.12.2019)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> И еще очень нужна внешняя печатная форма для Акта взаиморасчетов для БП 3.0... пожалуйста!


Вот здесь разные:
https://dropmefiles.com/b2Zth

----------

bentim (24.12.2019), Fltr (24.12.2019), Masik777 (25.12.2019), natik_82 (25.12.2019), savchenkodenis (24.12.2019), Ukei (24.12.2019), ZapMos (26.12.2019), АлексБор (24.12.2019), Замка (30.12.2019)

----------


## zeds

Друзья, прошу вас помочь скачать обработку печати ТТН  Вариант №1 (если есть возможность, то и вариант №2)
https://infostart.ru/public/139665/
Буду очень признателен!

----------


## zeds

Друзья, прошу вас помочь скачать обработку печати ТТН  Вариант №1 (если есть возможность, то и вариант №2)
https://infostart.ru/public/139665/
Буду очень признателен!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Друзья, прошу вас помочь скачать обработку печати ТТН  Вариант №1 (если есть возможность, то и вариант №2)
> https://infostart.ru/public/139665/
> Буду очень признателен!


https://dropmefiles.com/pMrB1

----------

Masik777 (26.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), Ukei (27.12.2019), ZapMos (26.12.2019), АлексБор (27.12.2019), Замка (30.12.2019)

----------


## zeds

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zeds

УРАААААА!!!!
Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Yoga88

Здравствуйте,
При добавлении Печатной формы в Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.75.37) появляется ошибка:

Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.

Техническая информация:
{ВнешняяОбработка.МХ1.Модул  ьОбъекта}: Переменная не определена (ФормированиеПечатныхФорм)

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте,
> При добавлении Печатной формы в Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.75.37) появляется ошибка:
> 
> Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
> Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.
> 
> Техническая информация:
> {ВнешняяОбработка.МХ1.Модул  ьОбъекта}: Переменная не определена (ФормированиеПечатныхФорм)


Опубликуйте весь модуль объекта

----------


## Yoga88

Еслиб я еще знал как это делать.. В данной ситуации я пытался загрузить форму МХ-3, взятую по ссылке из шапки темы.
А я могу просто попросить Вас прислать ссылку на внешнюю печатную форму МХ-3?

----------


## Fltr

> Еслиб я еще знал как это делать.. В данной ситуации я пытался загрузить форму МХ-3, взятую по ссылке из шапки темы.
> А я могу просто попросить Вас прислать ссылку на внешнюю печатную форму МХ-3?


Какой номер публикации?

----------


## Yoga88

> Какой номер публикации?


14812

----------


## ikalichkin

> При добавлении Печатной формы в Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция *3.0* ... публикация https://infostart.ru/public/14812/


А Вам в самой публикации фраза "конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия *1.5* (1.6)" о чём-нибудь не намекает? :rolleyes:

----------


## Fltr

> 14812


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3qcq/HAWWeRGSe
эти формы для бухгалтерии 1.5, для 3.0 не подойдут
есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/398528/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dLYV/4ZA7XcZcJ

https://infostart.ru/public/518981/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4YNf/4Zs7SLCmJ

----------

natik_82 (27.12.2019), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (27.12.2019), Yoga88 (30.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019)

----------


## Mephistofel201

https://infostart.ru/public/019986/
помогите скачать 
denisperm2005@mail.ru

----------


## Fltr

> https://infostart.ru/public/019986/
> помогите скачать 
> denisperm2005@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22CW/2LMRUWRqR

----------

666Rebel666 (27.12.2019), Alex_ne_bux (27.12.2019), Masik777 (27.12.2019), natik_82 (27.12.2019), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), Ukei (30.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019), АлексБор (27.12.2019), Замка (30.12.2019)

----------


## Mephistofel201

Благодарю

----------


## Mephistofel201

пусто окно открывает. мне нужно перенести данные из БП 8,3 в бит бп3+авто. как сделать?

----------


## Fltr

> пусто окно открывает. мне нужно перенести данные из БП 8,3 в бит бп3+авто. как сделать?


попробуйте это
https://infostart.ru/public/922571/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VL8/MSjDYgaHj

----------

666Rebel666 (28.12.2019), Masik777 (29.01.2020), MichaelIII (08.01.2020), natik_82 (27.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (30.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019), АлексБор (10.01.2020)

----------


## kasimych.n

Кто успел скачать Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127244/ поделитесь. Истек срок хранения файлов. Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Кто успел скачать Присвоение штрихкодов всей номенклатуре: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/127244/ поделитесь. Истек срок хранения файлов. Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3u3J/42jR9NNTW

----------

666Rebel666 (27.12.2019), Masik777 (27.12.2019), natik_82 (30.12.2019), pony95 (02.01.2020), Svetlana_K (28.12.2019), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (30.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019), АлексБор (10.01.2020)

----------


## oleelo

Помогите пож. скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/684586/
voa@tut.by

----------


## Mephistofel201

Что то все равно не получатеся. Есть БП3 хотим перейти на БП3+авто. и чет не получается доки перенести. пишет ошибку "предопределенный элемент не существует"

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Что то все равно не получатеся. Есть БП3 хотим перейти на БП3+авто. и чет не получается доки перенести. пишет ошибку "предопределенный элемент не существует"


Надо вообще-то понимать какая именно у Вас база. У БИТов много отраслевых решений. Как она вообще реализована. Есть отраслевые базы, основанные на типовой Бухне с дописанными модулями. К примеру, БСО, Общепит, Бух Сельхоз.предпр. и т. д. В Вашей базе, может настолько разнятся объекты от обычной типовой Бухни, что придется самим создавать правила обмена через КД, а потом через стандартную обработку «Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML» перегрузить данные.

Попробуйте вот эту обработку 421541, может получится:
https://dropmefiles.com/a49yu

----------

Ukei (30.12.2019), ZapMos (30.12.2019)

----------


## Mephistofel201

ссылка не работает

----------


## 666Rebel666

> ссылка не работает


421541

----------

Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), Ukei (30.12.2019), ZapMos (05.01.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите с печатной формой: https://infostart.ru/public/1011024/   (ТОРГ-16 для УТ 11 / КА 2.4 / ERP 2.4).

----------


## Yoga88

> А Вам в самой публикации фраза "конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия *1.5* (1.6)" о чём-нибудь не намекает? :rolleyes:


Просмотрел, извините.

----------


## Yoga88

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3qcq/HAWWeRGSe
> эти формы для бухгалтерии 1.5, для 3.0 не подойдут
> есть такая
> https://infostart.ru/public/398528/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dLYV/4ZA7XcZcJ
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/518981/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4YNf/4Zs7SLCmJ


Благодарю Вас! С наступающим Новым годом!

----------

Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> ссылка не работает


Ссылка до сих пор работает (https://dropmefiles.com/a49yu) и указано, что осталось четыре дня до ее закрытия.

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Ссылка до сих пор работает (https://dropmefiles.com/a49yu) и указано, что осталось четыре дня до ее закрытия.


Работет....
Возьми здесь тогда
ПереносДанныхЧерезCOM.epf

----------

Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020)

----------


## Yoga88

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3qcq/HAWWeRGSe
> эти формы для бухгалтерии 1.5, для 3.0 не подойдут
> есть такая
> https://infostart.ru/public/398528/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dLYV/4ZA7XcZcJ
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/518981/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4YNf/4Zs7SLCmJ


Я прошу прощения, но теперь такая ошибка "Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПредьщущаяСтруктураКонта

----------

pony95 (02.01.2020), ZapMos (05.01.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Я прошу прощения, но теперь такая ошибка "Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПредьщущаяСтруктураКонта

----------


## General1982

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1168435/

----------


## Natka75

Друзья, прошу вас помочь скачать обработку "Создание документов на основании списания или поступления денежных средств" Публикация № 347125
https://infostart.ru/public/347125/
Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Может кто имеет доступ к дискам ИТС и сможет вытащить оттуда Банковский классификатор. Был бы очень благодарен

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго дня. Может кто имеет доступ к дискам ИТС и сможет вытащить оттуда Банковский классификатор. Был бы очень благодарен


ССЫЛКА

----------

DonDigiDon (22.01.2020), Mashenka1980st (10.02.2020), Powel (08.01.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Друзья, прошу вас помочь скачать обработку "Создание документов на основании списания или поступления денежных средств" Публикация № 347125
> https://infostart.ru/public/347125/
> Буду очень признательна!


*347125.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (08.01.2020), Fltr (09.01.2020), Masik777 (30.12.2020), natik_82 (08.01.2020), Natka75 (08.01.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020)

----------


## leon419

Доброго времени суток!
Я конечно не знаю, зачем вам нужен классификатор банков, но если просто обновить, то все функции - константы - использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки классификатора банков - поставить галочку и сохранить.

----------


## leon419

> ССЫЛКА


Доброго времени суток!
Я конечно не знаю, зачем вам нужен классификатор банков, но если просто обновить, то все функции - константы - использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки классификатора банков - поставить галочку и сохранить.

----------

Svetlana_K (10.01.2020)

----------


## Natka75

> https://dropmefiles.com/wdd4A


Поделитесь, если возможно, пожалуйста, еще раз обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/714867/. Истек срок хранения файлов. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## borodаn

> Поделитесь, если возможно, пожалуйста, еще раз обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/714867/. Истек срок хранения файлов. Буду очень признательна!


https://dropmefiles.com/LZupI

----------

Natka75 (08.01.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), tak_tak777 (09.01.2020), Ukei (09.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020), АлексБор (10.01.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, С НАСТУПИВШИМ всех, пожалуйста помогите с печатной формой: https://infostart.ru/public/1011024/ (ТОРГ-16 для УТ 11 / КА 2.4 / ERP 2.4).

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток!
> Я конечно не знаю, зачем вам нужен классификатор банков, но если просто обновить, то все функции - константы - использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки классификатора банков - поставить галочку и сохранить.


В последних релизах всех конфигураций эту константу убрали.

----------


## DedMoroz2014

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1013706/
или
https://infostart.ru/public/1157669/
Интересует: 	
Внешняя печатная форма приказа о переводе Т5 для ЗУП 3.1.10

----------


## fantom1375

Добрый день, кто скачал обработку печати ТТН Вариант №1 (если есть возможность, то и вариант №2)
поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, кто скачал обработку печати ТТН Вариант №1 (если есть возможность, то и вариант №2)
> поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо


Какую обработку? Для какой конфигурации?

----------


## starmos83

Добрый день! Может подскажет кто, нужна обработка на счет на оплаты чтоб была дополнительное поле в самом счете и в печатной форме срок доставки на каждый товар , найти не как не могу, может подскажет как она называется или как создать ее (1С 8.3,бухгалтерия 3.0)

----------


## Masik777

> https://dropmefiles.com/LZupI


Тут другая, Посмотрите, какая свежая. https://yadi.sk/d/qGgZFyvQIaBw0A

----------

neverx6 (14.02.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020), АлексБор (10.01.2020), Замка (10.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, кто скачал обработку печати ТТН Вариант №1 (если есть возможность, то и вариант №2)
> поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо


Если подойдет - посмотрите эту-
https://yadi.sk/d/563GONJiy_VL1Q

----------

fantom1375 (10.01.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), Svetlana_K (10.01.2020), Ukei (10.01.2020), ZapMos (11.01.2020), АлексБор (10.01.2020)

----------


## jurvrom

Здравствуйте, помогите пожайлуйста с обработкой: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/789854/ Выгрузка из ЗУП 3.1 в Бух 7.7 (4.5). jurvr@mail.ru

----------


## Assman

Здравствуйте! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/561617/
В архиве есть, но она старая

----------


## джем87

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1121910/

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый день!
> Помогите с данной обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1121910/


https://dropmefiles.com/dkXmH

----------

4AuHuK (13.01.2020), 666Rebel666 (11.01.2020), ikalichkin (11.01.2020), Masik777 (12.01.2020), MichaelIII (13.01.2020), natik_82 (14.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), revmars (22.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), Ukei (11.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020), джем87 (11.01.2020), Замка (13.01.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Добрый вечер!
Помогите с данной обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/327618/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Добрый вечер!
Помогите с данной обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/141044/ (Заполнение требование-накладной остатками (8.3))

----------


## Satyrn

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/527720/

----------


## fantom1375

Помогите скачать
https://v8book.ru/public/563313/
Спасибо

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/527720/


https://dropmefiles.com/AOa3B

----------

gfich (19.01.2020), Masik777 (13.01.2020), MichaelIII (15.01.2020), natik_82 (14.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), savchenkodenis (13.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020), Замка (13.01.2020), СветаОнила (16.01.2020)

----------


## VictOrlov2008

> Помогите скачать
> https://v8book.ru/public/563313/
> Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/LwICb

----------

Fltr (13.01.2020), gfich (19.01.2020), Masik777 (13.01.2020), MichaelIII (13.01.2020), natik_82 (13.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), savchenkodenis (13.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020), Замка (13.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> https://dropmefiles.com/AOa3B


Не качается - 404 Not Found

----------

ZapMos (15.01.2020)

----------


## borodаn

> Не качается - 404 Not Found


это дропми иногда глючит, пробуйте позже.

----------


## Masik777

> Не качается - 404 Not Found


Спасибо! Немного погодя скачалось.

----------

gfich (19.01.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Сообщение от джем87
> 
> 
> Добрый день!
> Помогите с данной обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1121910/
> 
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/dkXmH



Есть еще вот такое *РАСШИРЕНИЕ*: Анализ расхождений выручки НДС и Налога на прибыль в декларациях (https://infostart.ru/public/689347)

https://dropmefiles.com/YmoRI

----------

Fltr (13.01.2020), natik_82 (14.01.2020), pony95 (13.01.2020), Svetlana_K (15.01.2020), Ukei (13.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020)

----------


## Andikar1

Помогите пожалуйста 258319 не работает, может у кого есть посвежее.

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста 258319 не работает, может у кого есть посвежее.


Пока что у меня только эта. https://yadi.sk/d/3_Y0o1HGiKxJIw А что именно не работает? Выложите ошибку

----------

pony95 (13.01.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), ZapMos (19.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Тоже понадобилось - автоматическое формирование ПКО по документам Реализации для УТ 10.3 
У кого то может есть, ребят, поделитесь. На Инфостарте есть, но для БП 3.0

----------


## Fltr

Кто может поделиться 
Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0 
https://infostart.ru/public/957790/

----------


## Andikar1

ОшибкаОшибка.jpg

----------


## hjn25842@bcaoo

Добрый день. Помогите скачать "Добавление доп. сведений на форму документа", что-то такое https://infostart.ru/public/615589/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать "Добавление доп. сведений на форму документа", что-то такое https://infostart.ru/public/615589/
> Заранее спасибо!


Зачем Вам это? Ведь это так просто. И не нужно для это конфу делать не типовой.

----------


## widjuu

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/531260/.
Ищу все что касается бухгалтерии ДНР
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Cayman777

Добрый день! У кого есть доступ, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! У кого есть доступ, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/660101/


*660101.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (16.01.2020), Cayman777 (16.01.2020), gfich (19.01.2020), Masik777 (18.01.2020), MichaelIII (20.01.2020), Natka75 (19.02.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), region86 (25.01.2020), Svetlana_K (22.01.2020), ZapMos (19.01.2020)

----------


## Cayman777

> *660101.rar*,  *зеркало*


Большое спасибо!

----------

gfich (19.01.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020)

----------


## bercut0077

Добрый день. Прошу повторить 702221 - возможно посвежее. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## gfich

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/804866/

----------


## tsaplin

Добрый день! Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1118208/, хочется посмотреть)

----------


## макс1970

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1017570/

----------


## Замка

Добрый день,пожалуйста помогите скачать отчет: https://infostart.ru/public/907752/  (Материальная ведомость по складам для 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0).erf

----------


## kozavva

Нужна обработка  
Групповое создание и рассылка актов сверки. Бухгалтерия 3.0
http://infostart.dexcel.ru/public/872753/

----------


## sk0011

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать 1С:Предприятие 8. Отчетность АПК. Базовая версия

----------


## tsaplin

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать 1С:Предприятие 8. Отчетность АПК. Базовая версия


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Pqi/2DsvqpG9x
Это на данный момент последняя

----------

MichaelIII (25.01.2020), natik_82 (23.01.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pirat-123 (23.08.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020)

----------


## tsaplin

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Pqi/2DsvqpG9x
> Это на данный момент последняя


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3M1w/rsPWhFNLj
сама установка

----------

MichaelIII (25.01.2020), natik_82 (23.01.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (22.01.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), Ukei (22.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020)

----------


## killmod

добрый день!
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/376471/

----------


## Fltr

> добрый день!
> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/376471/


Есть подобное
https://infostart.ru/public/521438/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2HTU/42Xt6fJs2

----------

MichaelIII (25.01.2020), nasha4 (28.01.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (24.01.2020), Touch_of_soul (23.01.2020), Ukei (26.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020), СветаОнила (29.01.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть подобное
> https://infostart.ru/public/521438/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2HTU/42Xt6fJs2


Она даже лучше тем, что базу не нужно переписывать, а как ВО. СПАСИБО!

----------

666Rebel666 (23.01.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый вечер, пожалуйста помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/639591/  (ТОРГ-16 (для документа Внутреннее потребление товаров) для 1С: УТ 11.3)

----------


## pilyulya

Доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/831039/ или любая подобная для удаления всех данных в БП 3.0 за период.
Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго дня!
> Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/831039/ или любая подобная для удаления всех данных в БП 3.0 за период.
> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!


Такой именно нет. Посмотрите эти - https://yadi.sk/d/Pcv7nrwzjkzEzQ
https://yadi.sk/d/oaHP4sPi8nfb8g

----------

MichaelIII (25.01.2020), natik_82 (28.01.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (26.01.2020), Ukei (26.01.2020), ZapMos (24.01.2020)

----------


## pilyulya

> Такой именно нет. Посмотрите эти - https://yadi.sk/d/Pcv7nrwzjkzEzQ
> https://yadi.sk/d/oaHP4sPi8nfb8g


Спасибо большое, но мне надо не полностью организацию удалить, а один конкретный период оставить в базе :(

----------


## n09bobwvbdp6

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста, найти обработку для Розницы *2.3*
https://infostart.ru/public/594359/

Или другую с подобным функционалом (загрузка Excel; создание документа "Поступление товаров" или "Оприходование товаров" + автоматическая загрузка отсутствующей номенклатуры)

----------


## MaxCheet

помогите найти https://infostart.ru/public/1043804/

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

> Спасибо большое, но мне надо не полностью организацию удалить, а один конкретный период оставить в базе :(


И что трудно удалить руками документы ненужного периода?

----------


## Nouse

> Есть еще вот такое *РАСШИРЕНИЕ*: Анализ расхождений выручки НДС и Налога на прибыль в декларациях (https://infostart.ru/public/689347)
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/YmoRI


А можно перезалить? Файл уже удален. Спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> А можно перезалить? Файл уже удален. Спасибо


https://infostart.ru/public/689347

https://dropmefiles.com/C5o90

----------

kozavva (25.01.2020), Masik777 (26.01.2020), natik_82 (27.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (26.01.2020), Ukei (26.01.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020), СветаОнила (29.01.2020)

----------


## mdmytro

Пожалуйста, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/377955

----------


## Masik777

> Пожалуйста, у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/377955


Вот - https://yadi.sk/d/76GUb6mJ3DQgPg

----------

logdog (28.01.2020), mdmytro (27.01.2020), natik_82 (27.01.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (27.01.2020), Ukei (27.01.2020), ZapMos (29.01.2020)

----------


## MaxCheet

помогите с обработкой БП 3.0 => ERP  https://infostart.ru/public/309351/

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста, или может есть у кого "Цены и остатки в справочнике номенклатуры"  для 1С Розница 2.2 https://infostart.ru/public/1117973/#slide-to-files

----------


## logdog

Просмотр и анализ структуры базы данных (отчет на СКД)
https://infostart.ru/public/1098336/

----------


## Mypuk_old

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать обработку "копирования документов" 
типа - https://infostart.ru/public/371825/
или  - https://infostart.ru/public/798460/
или  - https://infostart.ru/public/872753/

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо большое, но мне надо не полностью организацию удалить, а один конкретный период оставить в базе :(


Попробуйте эту - https://yadi.sk/d/J3w4mXF40uL0Fw
193610_Удаление объектов по виду и периоду с отбором по всем реквизитам без монопольного режима для 8.2 и 8.3 управляемое приложение.htm

----------

Fltr (29.01.2020), KAY77 (06.02.2020), MichaelIII (01.02.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (29.01.2020), Ukei (03.02.2020), ZapMos (29.01.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Попробуйте эту - https://yadi.sk/d/J3w4mXF40uL0Fw
> 193610_Удаление объектов по виду и периоду с отбором по всем реквизитам без монопольного режима для 8.2 и 8.3 управляемое приложение.htm


Ребят, если кому понадобится - 249197-УстановкаСчетовУчетаПоПро  веденнымДокументам_v1.3 ( брал для БП2, т.к после переноса с УТ10 на БП2 не ложились счета)
Gruppovaya_obrabotka_korrektirovka_zapisey_registr  ov_svedeniy ( оч. классная весч)
Лежат тут - https://yadi.sk/d/uzjZe6Mq9UMQWA

----------

666Rebel666 (29.01.2020), Fltr (29.01.2020), MichaelIII (01.02.2020), natik_82 (30.01.2020), pony95 (29.01.2020), Svetlana_K (30.01.2020), Ukei (01.02.2020), ZapMos (30.01.2020)

----------


## sega123123

Добрый день!

Помогите с данной обработкой

https://infostart.ru/public/589394/

----------


## fliper

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1148550/
УПД из документа Реализация товаров и услуг и Счет-фактура выданный (БП 3.0)
проверена на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1644) и конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.72.60)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!
> Помогите с данной обработкой
> https://infostart.ru/public/1148550/
> УПД из документа Реализация товаров и услуг и Счет-фактура выданный (БП 3.0)
> проверена на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1644) и конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.72.60)


УПД для Бух ред.3.0 (проверено на релизе 75.70)
https://dropmefiles.com/sRBG7

----------

fliper (01.02.2020), MichaelIII (01.02.2020), pony95 (01.02.2020), Svetlana_K (01.02.2020), Ukei (01.02.2020), ZapMos (01.02.2020), Замка (04.02.2020)

----------


## fliper

[QUOTE=4AuHuK;573037]УПД для Бух ред.3.0 (проверено на релизе 75.70)
[url]https://dropmefiles.com/sRBG7[/ur

Почему обязательно нужна с.ф. для печати данной формы, иначе "печатная форма недоступно".

----------


## Иван"

Всем привет. Помогите разобраться с обработкой для Бит Айболит. нужно выгрузить с 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2033) в БИТ:Айболит (ветеринарная клиника) (2.0.14.3) (1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1513)

----------


## Иван"

Всем привет. Помогите разобраться с обработкой для Бит Айболит. нужно выгрузить с 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2033) в БИТ:Айболит (ветеринарная клиника) (2.0.14.3) (1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1513)

----------


## WowGun

Это точно не в той теме ... Какая обработка? Что не получается? И что за Айболит?
Эти ответы или в другую тему или в личку ...

----------


## Нурсултан03

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать с Infostart https://infostart.ru/public/902719/
или похожий на него отчет очень нужно. Заранее благодарен nursultan030392@mail.ru

----------


## Алена0404

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/304807/, а то бухгалтерия сожрет с потрохами :blush:

Если можно, отправьте на alia59@yandex.ru

----------


## Алена0404

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/304807/, а то бухгалтерия сожрет с потрохами :blush:

Если можно, отправьте на alia59@yandex.ru

----------


## Masik777

У Кого Ут 10, ребят, не приходилось делать выгрузку в НЕОН? Там типа отчета в XLS по менеджерам и продажам. По формату НЕОНа. Ухтыж .. как я загнул. :rolleyes: В общем эта обработка для выгрузки в НЕОН для УТ 10.3. Может кто сталкивался, подмогните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Andrey2312

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/610324/ заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Andrey2312

Добрый вечер. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/610324/ заранее спасибо!!!
Если можно, отправьте на and23121972@yandex.ru

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/304807/, а то бухгалтерия сожрет с потрохами :blush:
> 
> Если можно, отправьте на alia59@yandex.ru


Ален, посмотрите эти https://yadi.sk/d/Hz8qXzGKC7d2FQ
Как настроить 2 акта на одном листе - уже писали. В параметрах страницы ставим "Экземпляров на страницу" - 2, масштаб по ширине листа, и печатаем две копии. Или сама в конструкторе ВПФ попробуйте открыть и в макете формы сделать  2 одинаковые. Вот, сказал, а сам не попробовал)) Это чисто предположение. Может кто и подскажет, если делали.

----------

pony95 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (05.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Евгений 123

> Сама же и залила .Создание Поступления на р/с из реестров СБЕРА если кому надо
> https://dropmefiles.com/hkWdg


Здравствуйте, Мне очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/ Не могли бы перезалить или скинуть на почту druzhinkin@mail.ru заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте, Мне очень надо http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/601429/ Не могли бы перезалить или скинуть на почту druzhinkin@mail.ru заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/F8nOo

----------

MichaelIII (13.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (05.02.2020), Ukei (07.02.2020), ZapMos (06.02.2020), Евгений 123 (05.02.2020)

----------


## Алена0404

> Ален, посмотрите эти https://yadi.sk/d/Hz8qXzGKC7d2FQ
> Как настроить 2 акта на одном листе - уже писали. В параметрах страницы ставим "Экземпляров на страницу" - 2, масштаб по ширине листа, и печатаем две копии. Или сама в конструкторе ВПФ попробуйте открыть и в макете формы сделать  2 одинаковые. Вот, сказал, а сам не попробовал)) Это чисто предположение. Может кто и подскажет, если делали.


Да, спасибо...уже нашла...оказалась еще одна загвоздочка...им оказываетя нужно, чтобы в Актах помимо общей суммы прописью...чтобы было ИТОГО С НДС...придется в корень лезть(((

----------


## SlavaZZ

Добрый день, очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/434275/product/536735/ может есть у кого?

----------


## 36m

нужна обработка для перенумерации документов в бухгалтерии 1с 8.3. та что с сайта 1С универсальная не работает, может она для 8.1? кто-то может помочь?

----------


## tsaplin

> нужна обработка для перенумерации документов в бухгалтерии 1с 8.3. та что с сайта 1С универсальная не работает, может она для 8.1? кто-то может помочь?


https://helpme1c.ru/perenumeraciya-s...-redakciya-2-0
Рабочая, проверено

----------

MichaelIII (13.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (05.02.2020), Ukei (07.02.2020)

----------


## sasha720

Помогите скачать обработку

https://infostart.ru/public/1098109/ Формирование УПД для документооборота ЭДО с ОЗОН ozon.ru (Управление торговлей 11.4 или Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0):

----------


## NASH1983

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1165157/
https://infostart.ru/public/1008763/

rdsaccord@gmail.com

----------


## man80

Здравствуйте. Можно мне тоже?

----------


## man80

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


Здравствуйте. Можно мне тоже такую обработку?

----------


## Миркомп

Здравствуйте. ссылка уже не работает. Можно обновить?

----------


## Миркомп

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AQ2Q/VEciptBz9
> пробуйте


Здравствуйте. Ссылка не рабочая, можно  обновить?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Ссылка не рабочая, можно  обновить?


Есть такая
https://infostart.ru/public/283566/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gj6j/ncwsWmD5i

----------

man80 (08.02.2020), natik_82 (10.02.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (09.02.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (09.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020), Замка (13.02.2020)

----------


## кудрявый

здравствуйте,народ! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1165157/

----------


## кудрявый

Подскажите где можно скачать обработку "Загрузка прайса из EXCEL в 1С: БП 3.0"?

----------


## кудрявый

Подскажите,плиз,где посмотреть и скачать обработку для переноса в чистую базу 1с БП 3.0 номенклатуру, остатки и пр. из БП3.0?

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите где можно скачать обработку "Загрузка прайса из EXCEL в 1С: БП 3.0"?


https://programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-no...excel-ili-dbf/

https://www.yandex.ru/turbo?text=htt...faq%2F45248%2F

----------

MichaelIII (13.02.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите,плиз,где посмотреть и скачать обработку для переноса в чистую базу 1с БП 3.0 номенклатуру, остатки и пр. из БП3.0?


https://life1c.ru/post/553

----------

ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Миркомп

> Есть такая
> https://infostart.ru/public/283566/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gj6j/ncwsWmD5i


Это ценники, а мне бы ЭТИКЕТКИ с штрихкодом

----------

Svetlana_K (11.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Это ценники, а мне бы ЭТИКЕТКИ с штрихкодом


сам не пробовал, ну а Вы посмотрите эту - https://yadi.sk/d/i6UesKazYITOQA
Взята отсюда - https://soft-arhiv.com/load/44-1-0-880

----------

pony95 (11.02.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Это ценники, а мне бы ЭТИКЕТКИ с штрихкодом


У меня в основном для УТ 10.3 есть. Для БП3 - нету.

----------


## кудрявый

Ссылка битая

----------


## Fltr

> Ссылка битая


О какой ссылке идет речь?

----------


## Masik777

> Ссылка битая


Перевыложил, если моя - https://yadi.sk/d/i6UesKazYITOQA

----------

pony95 (11.02.2020), Svetlana_K (11.02.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020)

----------


## nikolas199

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
Спасибо!

----------


## nikolas199

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
Спасибо!

----------


## Veronia

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, 
 скачать Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (БП 3) 1С 8.3 https://infostart.ru/public/197895/. Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, 
>  скачать Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (БП 3) 1С 8.3 https://infostart.ru/public/197895/. Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bdev/6Lr3ys2Rv

----------

logdog (18.02.2020), natik_82 (12.02.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020), Veronia (12.02.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/
> Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Z26/2JCPqLMR5

----------

direktor88 (10.03.2020), natik_82 (12.02.2020), neverx6 (14.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020), Катарина82 (14.02.2020), СветаОнила (12.02.2020)

----------


## Veronia

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bdev/6Lr3ys2Rv


Огромное спасибо,  не сочтите за наглость:blush:, пожалуйста, еще нужна такая обработка https://infostart.ru/public/126044/  Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 (БП 2) 1С 8.2

----------


## Алена0404

Добрый день! Помогите найти  https://infostart.ru/public/277199/
Либо может у кого наподобие есть... автоматическое Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам..

----------


## nikolas199

Спасибо

----------


## Kuznets

> Огромное спасибо,  не сочтите за наглость:blush:, пожалуйста, еще нужна такая обработка https://infostart.ru/public/126044/  Акт списания затрат ТМЦ (материалов) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 (БП 2) 1С 8.2


https://dropmefiles.com/wnapu

----------

666Rebel666 (12.02.2020), natik_82 (13.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Ukei (13.02.2020), Veronia (12.02.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020), Катарина82 (14.02.2020)

----------


## Veronia

Большое человеческое спасибо!

----------


## m_tatarin

Добрый день! Помогите плиз с обработкой для полного удаления старой и давно неиспользуемой организации в БП 3.0 
Нашел вроде что-то похожее
http://1s.itsmith.ru/public/download...094&pub=540092
http://1s.itsmith.ru/public/download...507&pub=540092

----------


## m_tatarin

Или вот на инфостарте

https://infostart.ru/public/download...626&pub=696618

----------


## ikalichkin

> Или вот на инфостарте
> https://infostart.ru/public/download...626&pub=696618


*696618.rar*, *зеркало*

Могу добавить: *336150_521829_974464.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

borisusman (21.09.2020), m_tatarin (13.02.2020), natik_82 (13.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020), Замка (18.02.2020)

----------


## m_tatarin

> *696618.rar*, *зеркало*
> 
> Могу добавить: *336150_521829_974464.zip*,  *зеркало*


Спасибо огромное! Кажется, всё получилось.

----------


## MichaelIII

> Добрый день! Помогите найти  https://infostart.ru/public/277199/
> Либо может у кого наподобие есть... автоматическое Начисление процентов по кредитам и займам..


https://dropmefiles.com/iR3Au

----------

pony95 (19.02.2020), ZapMos (16.02.2020)

----------


## NASH1983

Ребята, может кто знает решения для 1С БП 3 Формирование прайс листа с остатками и типами цен.

----------


## Fltr

> Ребята, может кто знает решения для 1С БП 3 Формирование прайс листа с остатками и типами цен.


https://infostart.ru/public/251886/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3f7P/u2yxEfuYi

----------

666Rebel666 (14.02.2020), NASH1983 (14.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Svetlana_K (17.02.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (15.02.2020), VeraNiko (07.03.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020), Замка (18.02.2020)

----------


## ilya79

Может у кого есть выгрузка документов в XML (формат фнс 820) для ЭДО. плииизз

----------


## Olimpikzav

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:

Почтовый клиент 1С (Модифицированный)
Публикация № 115146
http://infostart.sterx.info/public/115146/

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:
> 
> Почтовый клиент 1С (Модифицированный)
> Публикация № 115146
> http://infostart.sterx.info/public/115146/
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4UAN/6wjnRTopP

----------

666Rebel666 (18.02.2020), direktor88 (10.03.2020), Masik777 (18.02.2020), Olimpikzav (17.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Svetlana_K (17.02.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (17.02.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020), Замка (18.02.2020)

----------


## mihongod

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/592408/?detail=Y
Спасибо :)

----------


## KayFi

> https://dropmefiles.com/ENrJg
> 
> На эту же тему:
> https://dropmefiles.com/HQ2gY (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/712169/)
> https://dropmefiles.com/LPgqj (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/825556/ билеты 1-6)


Можете повторить пожалуйста

----------


## Kuznets

> Можете повторить пожалуйста


Повторенье - мать ученья:
https://dropmefiles.com/BZlpN (https://infostart.ru/public/537462/)
https://dropmefiles.com/0CXw9 (https://infostart.ru/public/712169/)
https://dropmefiles.com/YGlLK (https://infostart.ru/public/825556/ билеты 1-6)

----------

MichaelIII (27.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Ukei (18.02.2020), ZapMos (18.02.2020)

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Всё это херня. Очередной "бизнес" от 1С - на попытке сдать дебильные экзамены надо тоже заработать... Бедные овечки... Вас стригут по полной.

----------


## Juamnh

> Ребят, перевыложите, пожалуйста. Закончен срок ..807075 Спасибо!


еще раз возможно

----------


## KayFi

> Повторенье - мать ученья:
> https://dropmefiles.com/BZlpN (https://infostart.ru/public/537462/)
> https://dropmefiles.com/0CXw9 (https://infostart.ru/public/712169/)
> https://dropmefiles.com/YGlLK (https://infostart.ru/public/825556/ билеты 1-6)


Спасибо!!!

----------


## Kuznets

> еще раз возможно


https://dropmefiles.com/fKrxT (https://infostart.ru/public/807075/)

----------

Masik777 (19.02.2020), MichaelIII (27.02.2020), pony95 (19.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.02.2020), Ukei (20.02.2020), ZapMos (19.02.2020)

----------


## Aon

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой:

https://infostart.ru/public/1119926/

Благодарю заранее!

----------


## faust21

> УПД для Бух ред.3.0 (проверено на релизе 75.70)
> https://dropmefiles.com/sRBG7


Просьба обновить ссылочку, спасибо

А так же может есть у кого? 
https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://infostart.ru/public/702639/

Спасибо

----------


## Juamnh

Спасибо огромное

----------


## Tutmus

Здравствуйте, необходима обработка Загрузка в БГУ из УРМ "Криста" версии 3.00* предназначенной для БГУ 2.0, если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста!
https://infostart.ru/public/191265/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Просьба обновить ссылочку, спасибо
> 
> А так же может есть у кого? 
> https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> https://infostart.ru/public/702639/
> 
> Спасибо


УПД для Бух ред.3.0
https://dropmefiles.com/gAeQu

Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0
https://dropmefiles.com/X2xmg

----------

faust21 (20.02.2020), pony95 (24.02.2020), Svetlana_K (20.02.2020), Ukei (20.02.2020), ZapMos (25.02.2020), Замка (25.02.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Случайно продублировалось сообщение.

----------

faust21 (20.02.2020)

----------


## faust21

> УПД для Бух ред.3.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/gAeQu
> 
> Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/X2xmg


Благодарю. Жаль что автозаполнение не встало(( в начале режим совместимости не встал, я его поправил. Но нажимая на кнопку автозаполнения выдает сообщение "Ошибка прав доступа" 
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.74.63) Пользователей нет. вход без пароля. Может подскажет кто умным советом)

----------


## faust21

Я видел тут на форуме, у тебя еще обработка торг-2 была. Обновишь ссылочку?)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Благодарю. Жаль что автозаполнение не встало(( в начале режим совместимости не встал, я его поправил. Но нажимая на кнопку автозаполнения выдает сообщение "Ошибка прав доступа" 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.74.63) Пользователей нет. вход без пароля. Может подскажет кто умным советом)


Раз ошибка прав доступа, то надо попробовать тогда создать хотя бы одного пользователя с правами доступа: "Администратор" и  "Открытие внешних отчетов и обработок". Может, в КОРПе и еще чего есть (под руками сейчас нет этой конфигурации)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Я видел тут на форуме, у тебя еще обработка торг-2 была. Обновишь ссылочку?)


ТОРГ-2 была для УТ 11.4

----------


## Myxomor

Добрый день!
Очень нужна: https://infostart.ru/public/440228/
Спасибо!

----------


## muklja

Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/630487/

----------


## bavar

Помогите вот с этим
https://infostart.ru/public/1166930/

----------


## Митав

Здравствуйте! Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/download...29&pub=1179241

----------


## Митав

Здравствуйте! Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/download...29&pub=1179241

----------


## кускус

Всем доброго дня! У кого-нибудь не найдется внешней печатной формы Отчет о розничных продажах для БП 3.0? Наподобие https://infostart.ru/public/685066/

----------


## Tutmus

Здравствуйте, необходима обработка Загрузка в БГУ из УРМ "Криста" предназначеной для БГУ 2.0, https://infostart.ru/public/191265/ если кто может поделитесь пожалуйста!
Заранее благодарен.
batanin79@mail.ru

----------


## Charki

Здравствуйте!Очень необходима печатная форма  https://infostart.ru/public/916579/ Бухи рвут)

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте!Очень необходима печатная форма  https://infostart.ru/public/916579/ Бухи рвут)


Есть такая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SdBQ/3CmxEe9St

----------

MichaelIII (27.02.2020), natik_82 (26.02.2020), pony95 (26.02.2020), Svetlana_K (26.02.2020), Ukei (27.02.2020), Valer_ka (05.04.2020), ZapMos (26.02.2020)

----------


## koloboc74

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/700979/

----------


## Defer4

Добрый день! Может у кого есть последняя версия Синхронизация (выгрузка) данных ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0, УПП 1.3? https://infostart.ru/public/803699/

----------


## coolhazker

> УПД для Бух ред.3.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/gAeQu
> 
> Автозаполнение реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для БП3.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/X2xmg


А можно перезалив? А то ссылки битые.

----------


## MadNoodle

помогите скачать обработку, нужно прикрутить дефектную ведомость для 1с 8.3

https://infostart.ru/public/674348/

----------


## Fltr

> помогите скачать обработку, нужно прикрутить дефектную ведомость для 1с 8.3
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/674348/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/58ki/5EwanbdjU

----------

MichaelIII (09.03.2020), natik_82 (03.03.2020), pony95 (05.03.2020), savchenkodenis (11.03.2020), Shanell (12.08.2020), Svetlana_K (04.03.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (04.03.2020), Valer_ka (05.04.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (07.03.2020), Замка (05.03.2020), МаринаЮ (31.05.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Может у кого есть последняя версия Синхронизация (выгрузка) данных ЗУП 3.1 - БП 2.0, УПП 1.3? https://infostart.ru/public/803699/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4wjR/2UF3e1iYx

----------

MichaelIII (09.03.2020), natik_82 (03.03.2020), Rima159 (29.03.2020), Svetlana_K (04.03.2020), Ukei (04.03.2020), ZapMos (07.03.2020)

----------


## MadNoodle

Спасибо за оперативность, в архиве у Вас акт на списание но Дефектной ведомости нет к сожалению. 

вот еще вариант нашел может получится https://infostart.ru/public/939236/

----------


## MadNoodle

Спасибо за оперативность, в архиве у Вас акт на списание но Дефектной ведомости нет к сожалению. 

вот еще вариант нашел может получится https://infostart.ru/public/939236/

----------


## eXtreen

Добрый день помогите скачать.
https://infostart.ru/public/252705/

----------


## eXtreen

Добрый день помогите скачать.
https://infostart.ru/public/252705/

----------


## nattalli

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/998744/ Заранее благодарна

----------


## Geiruslan

Добрый день. Кому не тяжело помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/898871/ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Catov1

Здравствуйте, други.

Может кто-то располагает расширениями для 1С 8.3: Обмен с клиентом банка для Беларуси (расширение) и Предприниматель Республики Беларусь (расширение)?

Пришлите или ссылку в тему или на почту сюда

Благодарю вас.

----------


## AnIr

Доброго времени суток товарищи. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/818114/ 
Безмерно благодарен.

----------


## andymrrc

ребята помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/1033477/ 
или подобным. надо из таском получить и загрузить продажи за 9 месяцев

----------


## balta-niva@mai

Здравствуйте. Помогите с  https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/. Или может у кого есть доп.соглашение.Спасибо

----------


## balta-niva@mai

Здравствуйте. Помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/1154678/.

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте. Помогите с  https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/. Или может у кого есть доп.соглашение.Спасибо


Есть такое: https://dropmefiles.com/ZKey1 (https://infostart.ru/public/339261/)

----------

MichaelIII (16.03.2020), natik_82 (12.03.2020), pony95 (17.03.2020), Svetlana_K (12.03.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Veronika123 (12.03.2020), ZapMos (13.03.2020), СветаОнила (22.03.2020)

----------


## duty

Здравствуйте. Помогите https://infostart.ru/public/516571/.Или что-то похожее для договоров в УТ.11.3

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Помогите https://infostart.ru/public/516571/.Или что-то похожее для договоров в УТ.11.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/42vm/3P4VvirPA

----------

natik_82 (12.03.2020), pony95 (17.03.2020), Svetlana_K (12.03.2020), VeraNiko (13.03.2020), ZapMos (13.03.2020), СветаОнила (22.03.2020)

----------


## Митав

Всем здравствуйте! Ищу обработку для УТ 11.4, позволяющую печатать все размеры обуви на ценнике. Стандартными способами смог только один, а нужно все, что есть на одном ценнике.

----------


## Artem2020

Люди, может есть у кого ВПФ Счет-фактура как типовая для БП 3.0, очень надо :(

----------


## TheDevil

> Люди, может есть у кого ВПФ Счет-фактура как типовая для БП 3.0, очень надо :(


Вот такая для разных конфигураций https://infostart.ru/public/674878/

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vhM/5ELtoUdUF

----------

enisej (17.04.2020), pony95 (17.03.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (14.03.2020), ZapMos (14.03.2020), АлексБор (07.04.2020)

----------


## TheDevil

> Люди, может есть у кого ВПФ Счет-фактура как типовая для БП 3.0, очень надо :(


Вот такая для разных конфигураций https://infostart.ru/public/674878/

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vhM/5ELtoUdUF

----------

GTA33 (13.03.2020), natik_82 (13.03.2020), oneal13 (17.04.2020), pony95 (17.03.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), tak_tak777 (16.03.2020), Ukei (14.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020)

----------


## masejka

Всем добрый вечер!
Может есть у кого то расширение «Добавление колонок цен и остатков в формы номенклатуры» для 1С:УНФ 1.6
или готовое решение.
Может у кого есть. Буду очень благодарна)
Почта:
life_l@ukr.net
Заранее спасибо

----------


## mr_pavel

Добрый день, если у кого есть отчет Регистр-расчет амортизации основных средств, амортизационной премии (Регистры налогового учета) для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/884695/

Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## vlboy

Поделитесь,если можете...
Свертка регистра накопления
https://infostart.ru/public/1111909/

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер! может у кого нибудь есть формы 100,200,300 за 2020год?Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.3

----------


## Serg1987

Добрый день.
у кого нибудь есть расширение https://infostart.ru/public/567208/

----------


## TheDevil

> Добрый день.
> у кого нибудь есть расширение https://infostart.ru/public/567208/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/34vW/4KsQJvneH

----------

Alexabrus (28.04.2020), Fltr (17.03.2020), MichaelIII (17.03.2020), natik_82 (24.03.2020), pony95 (17.03.2020), Svetlana_K (24.03.2020), Ukei (18.03.2020), ZapMos (20.03.2020), АлексБор (07.04.2020), МаринаЮ (31.05.2020)

----------


## lexa174

Добрый день. Прошу помощи нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1168481/
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## lexa174

Добрый день. Прошу помощи нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1168481/
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## monfigaro

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1165468/

----------


## monfigaro

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1165468/

----------


## monfigaro

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1165468/


Если кому-то будет полезным.
В итоге нашла похожую обработку в архиве (1 сообщение темы), номер 714867.

----------


## Fltr

> Нужно что нибудь для копирования документов
> наподобие
> типа - https://infostart.ru/public/371825/
> или - https://infostart.ru/public/798460/
> или - https://infostart.ru/public/872753/
> помогите пожалуйста.


Пользуюсь такой
https://infostart.ru/public/82560/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22xK/4UrGjPFhM

----------

666Rebel666 (25.03.2020), Estisis (01.12.2020), jjjlost1 (25.03.2020), natik_82 (26.03.2020), NBuj (26.03.2020), plavnik1977 (25.03.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (25.03.2020), Veta K (30.04.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020), АлексБор (07.04.2020)

----------


## plavnik1977

Если можете то помогите с такими обработками:
https://infostart.ru/public/684586/
https://infostart.ru/public/1189868/

----------


## plavnik1977

Если можете то помогите с такими обработками:
https://infostart.ru/public/684586/
https://infostart.ru/public/1189868/

----------


## Homjachka

Всем доброго времени суток! 
Ищу обработку по загрузке чеков в 1С: онлайн-чеков с сайта налоговой или посредством сканера с бумажного оригинала. Типа таких: 
https://infostart.ru/public/732637/
https://infostart.ru/public/654300/
https://infostart.ru/public/917821/
https://infostart.ru/public/800840/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Masik777

> Всем доброго времени суток! 
> Ищу обработку по загрузке чеков в 1С: онлайн-чеков с сайта налоговой или посредством сканера с бумажного оригинала. Типа таких: 
> https://infostart.ru/public/800840/
> Заранее благодарю.


https://yadi.sk/d/vfCabuLnNgTS-A Это 800840

----------

666Rebel666 (25.03.2020), Fltr (25.03.2020), Homjachka (25.03.2020), MichaelIII (30.03.2020), natik_82 (26.03.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (28.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020), Замка (26.03.2020)

----------


## Митав

Добрый день! Ищу отчет для 1С УТ 11.4 по возвратам от покупателя при розничных продажах.

----------


## zeds

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обработку печать ТТН для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/421674/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать обработку печать ТТН для БП 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/421674/
> Заранее благодарен!


Попробуйте эту, может и подойдет https://yadi.sk/d/RutMWyHOhFZpZw

----------

kozavva (27.03.2020), MichaelIII (11.04.2020), natik_82 (29.03.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Veta K (01.04.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020), zeds (30.03.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать обработку печать ТТН для БП 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/421674/
> Заранее благодарен!


 и такие есть. https://yadi.sk/d/kwzl7k5vrTnnNw , https://yadi.sk/d/KIJnyTaz4-5CMQ , https://yadi.sk/d/TLUwCTy2vc7KXQ на БП3 не пробовал. Ну а Вы посмотрите.

----------

Fltr (27.03.2020), MichaelIII (30.03.2020), natik_82 (27.03.2020), Native* (26.05.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (28.03.2020), Veta K (01.04.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020), zeds (30.03.2020), АлексБор (07.04.2020), Замка (27.03.2020)

----------


## TheDevil

> Всем доброго времени суток! 
> Ищу обработку по загрузке чеков в 1С: онлайн-чеков с сайта налоговой или посредством сканера с бумажного оригинала. Типа таких: 
> ...
> https://infostart.ru/public/800840/
> Заранее благодарю.


https://dropmefiles.com/0xMj8

----------

natik_82 (29.03.2020), pony95 (05.04.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (03.04.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020)

----------


## konvalerij

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Форма ЭСМ-7 для БП.8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/619422/
почта konvalerij@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## konvalerij

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
Форма ЭСМ-7 для БП.8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/619422/
почта konvalerij@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## JNL

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, с отчетом, может у кого есть скачанный:
поиск ошибок (отчет Контроль БУ = НУ +/- ВР +/- ПР) БП.8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/639968/
почта jule_@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## JNL

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, с отчетом, может у кого есть скачанный:
поиск ошибок (отчет Контроль БУ = НУ + ВР + ПР) БП.8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/639968/
почта jule_@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ALeks8426

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/343710/ Спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/343710/ Спасибо.


Материальный отчет *М-19* (альтернативный):

https://dropmefiles.com/tWRLA

----------

ALeks8426 (04.04.2020), natik_82 (03.04.2020), pony95 (05.04.2020), Svetlana_K (09.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (07.04.2020), Valer_ka (05.04.2020), ZapMos (06.04.2020)

----------


## SergAl

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A7fD/pvbYwixAf
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8T2Y/hLhS4nZWh


Обновите пожалуйста. Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/833920/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/

----------


## Fltr

> Обновите пожалуйста. Справка о среднем заработке для ЗУП 3.1  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/104433/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Z26/2JCPqLMR5

----------

Kirilg (07.04.2020), natik_82 (14.04.2020), pony95 (14.04.2020), Svetlana_K (12.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (07.04.2020), ZapMos (12.04.2020), АлексБор (07.04.2020)

----------


## Belsky

Всем добра!
Может у кого найдется https://infostart.ru/public/1056787/

----------


## Belsky

Всем добра!
Может у кого найдется https://infostart.ru/public/1056787/

----------


## 4eburashka3

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 4eburashka3

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1000102/.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## grandstoun

Добрый день. Если есть возможность, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1208625/

----------


## first_may

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1044249/

----------


## ALRain

Здравствуйте.

Нужна "Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
https://infostart.ru/public/957790/

----------


## ALRain

Здравствуйте.

Нужна "Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
https://infostart.ru/public/957790/

----------


## MichaelIII

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Нужна "Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
> https://infostart.ru/public/957790/


https://dropmefiles.com/KrYwr

----------

ALRain (12.04.2020), first_may (12.04.2020), natik_82 (14.04.2020), pony95 (14.04.2020), Svetlana_K (12.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (12.04.2020), ZapMos (24.04.2020), Катарина82 (15.04.2020)

----------


## berejok

Люди, кто как справляется с загрузкой классификатора банков без подписки. Константа альтернативной загрузки из всех функций исчезла((  ПОМОГИТЕ ПЛИЗ

----------


## Lordik13

доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать - публикация № 713773 интересует архив "Все печатные формы из публикации.rar"

заранее благодарю!

----------


## Fltr

> Люди, кто как справляется с загрузкой классификатора банков без подписки. Константа альтернативной загрузки из всех функций исчезла((  ПОМОГИТЕ ПЛИЗ


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....702#post578702

----------

natik_82 (14.04.2020), pony95 (14.04.2020), Ukei (13.04.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите скачать (ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично

----------


## swimpig

Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 3.0.0
Или может кто подскажет: как заполнить по инн сведения по существующему контрагенту. Сервис ИТС по заполнению работает только при создании нового контрагента, а мне нужно пробежаться по уже созданным.

----------


## swimpig

Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 3.0.0
Или может кто подскажет: как заполнить по инн сведения по существующему контрагенту. Сервис ИТС по заполнению работает только при создании нового контрагента, а мне нужно пробежаться по уже созданным.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 3.0.0
> Или может кто подскажет: как заполнить по инн сведения по существующему контрагенту. Сервис ИТС по заполнению работает только при создании нового контрагента, а мне нужно пробежаться по уже созданным.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4SgU/jDx5RF18h

----------

ikalichkin (13.04.2020), Kuznets (13.04.2020), MichaelIII (13.04.2020), natik_82 (14.04.2020), Natka75 (18.04.2020), pony95 (14.04.2020), Svetlana_K (14.04.2020), tak_tak777 (20.04.2020), Ukei (13.04.2020), Valer_ka (21.04.2020), Veta K (14.04.2020), ZapMos (21.04.2020), Викуся79 (26.11.2020), Катарина82 (15.04.2020), МаринаЮ (31.05.2020)

----------


## faust21

https://infostart.ru/public/702639/
Может есть у кого? Спасибо.

----------


## faust21

https://infostart.ru/public/702639/
Может есть у кого? Спасибо.

----------


## swimpig

Огромное спасибо. Оказывается моя проблема была в том, что пользователи завели несколько Россий в справочнике страны мира. И кнопка заполнения по ИНН не появлялась только у тех контрагентов, у которых выбрана Россия отличная от первой. 
ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## faina79

Здравствуйте, нужно нечто типа отчета по движению товара
https://infostart.ru/public/917290/
https://infostart.ru/public/1136811/
Заранее мерси!

----------


## Veta K

Здравствуйте, может у кого-то есть такое или подобное ???
https://infostart.ru/public/1044249/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Маша_VS

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать форму "Материальный отчет":
https://infostart.ru/public/1131791/
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## muklja

Поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/907721/

----------


## RedCat77

Добрый день.

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/551205/
Желательно полный комплект
Заранее спасибо

----------


## logdog

Добрый день!
А есть у кого обработки для выгрузки-загрузки в 1С УТ и БП документов с wildberries ?
Cпасибо!

----------


## 292944028

Здравствуйте, Может кто поделится?
https://infostart.ru/public/457023/

----------


## 292944028

Здравствуйте, Может кто поделится?
Акт взаимозачета (расширенный) для 1С: Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
Спасибо!

----------


## GTA33

> Здравствуйте, Может кто поделится?
> Акт взаимозачета (расширенный) для 1С: Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
> Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/SVA70
была в архиве

----------

292944028 (23.04.2020), natik_82 (26.04.2020), pony95 (23.04.2020), Svetlana_K (24.04.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (26.04.2020), ZapMos (24.04.2020)

----------


## 292944028

> https://dropmefiles.com/SVA70
> была в архиве


Спасибо большое

----------


## witaw

Нет доступа. Посмотрела несколько дней назад, хочу скачать немного. Не получается. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> https://dropmefiles.com/SVA70
> была в архиве


 - Там и осталась. )

----------

pony95 (26.04.2020), Хороший парень (26.04.2020)

----------


## Bostongeorge

помогите плиз https://infostart.ru/public/1116906/

----------


## vovqa

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/175028/
https://infostart.ru/public/886411/
https://infostart.ru/public/718721/
https://infostart.ru/public/1013709/
https://infostart.ru/public/892776/
Заранее спасибо!
ditkin@mail.ru

----------


## vovqa

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/175028/
https://infostart.ru/public/886411/
https://infostart.ru/public/718721/
https://infostart.ru/public/1013709/
https://infostart.ru/public/892776/
Заранее благодарю!
ditkin@mail.ru

----------


## tishatdv

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку 
https://infostart.ru/public/536035/
Заранее благодарю!
tishatdv@mail.ru

----------


## tishatdv

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку 
https://infostart.ru/public/536035/
Заранее благодарю!
tishatdv@mail.ru

----------


## andoraya

Помогите, пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/789854/
Заранее благодарен
1c@andora.ru

----------


## BUH_UH

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/816750/

----------


## BUH_UH

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1044249/

----------


## Wanderer_R

Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1055196/

----------


## MichaelIII

> Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1055196/


https://dropmefiles.com/1lo2s

----------

Kuznets (09.05.2020), natik_82 (21.05.2020), Natka75 (10.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), Svetlana_K (09.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), Wanderer_R (09.05.2020), yurasbbs (08.05.2020), ZapMos (08.05.2020), СветаОнила (09.05.2020)

----------


## dikii

Добрый день.
Буду очень благодарен за помочь в скачивание обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/643165/
Большое спасибо :)

----------


## dikii

Добрый день.
Буду очень благодарен за помочь в скачивание обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/643165/
Большое спасибо :)

----------


## dikii

Либо эту 
https://coderstar.ru/otchety/dostupnost-obyektov
Разработка №336
Спасибо большое :)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Либо эту 
> https://coderstar.ru/otchety/dostupnost-obyektov
> Разработка №336
> Спасибо большое :)


Другие:
https://dropmefiles.com/qmr7v
(Роли и права пользователей: 236417, 506884, 779499)

----------

Desert09 (16.06.2020), natik_82 (17.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020), Замка (15.05.2020)

----------


## EUGCH

Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1055196/

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1055196/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/54mo/5AvSSSwfJ

----------

cntkf (01.06.2020), EUGCH (16.05.2020), Masik777 (09.06.2020), natik_82 (18.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), tatoil (21.05.2020), Ukei (18.05.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020), СветаОнила (13.06.2020)

----------


## Иващенко

Всем здравствуйте! Ребята, помогите, очень нужна внешняя печатная форма Отчет о розничных продажах для БП 3.0? Наподобие https://infostart.ru/public/685066/
SOS!

----------


## Иващенко

Всем здравствуйте! Ребята, помогите, очень нужна внешняя печатная форма Отчет о розничных продажах https://infostart.ru/public/685066/
SOS!

----------


## jamikent

Добрый день

Может есть у кого-то, очень отблагодарю

https://infostart.ru/public/797618/
Публикация № 797618

----------


## jamikent

Добрый день

Может есть у кого-то, очень отблагодарю

https://infostart.ru/public/797618/
Публикация № 797618

----------


## jamikent

> Добрый день
> 
> Может есть у кого-то, очень отблагодарю
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/797618/
> Публикация № 797618



Купил. Кому нужно, пишите в личные сообщения

----------


## jamikent

> Добрый день
> 
> Может есть у кого-то, очень отблагодарю
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/797618/
> Публикация № 797618



Купил. Кому нужно, пишите в личные сообщения

----------


## SergSSA

Материальный отчет (МХ-20) Бухгалтерия 3.0 ОКУД 0335020 + вывод отчета в разрезе документов
http://infostart.ru/public/258319/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать!

----------


## Kuznets

> Материальный отчет (МХ-20) Бухгалтерия 3.0 ОКУД 0335020 + вывод отчета в разрезе документов
> http://infostart.ru/public/258319/ Помогите пожалуйста скачать!


https://dropmefiles.com/6ELJt

----------

666Rebel666 (18.05.2020), natik_82 (18.05.2020), pony95 (19.05.2020), progbuh (29.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020), Zlata18 (28.05.2020), Замка (19.05.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/882123/

----------


## islyam222

добрый день , нужна обработка для обновления веса и объема в номенклатуре , свыше 5000 позиций , не хочется все в ручную вводить , помогите

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой выгрузка и загрузка xml файла в 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия ! ОЧЕНЬ нужно!!!  Подскажите, каким образом модно переносить данные из ТРАКТИР 3.0 МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ в 1 С Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП ????? Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!! Для этого мне и нужна эта обработка. Может есть какие-то другие способы постоянной регулярной передачи данных из Трактира в 1 С бухгалтерия???

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой выгрузка и загрузка xml файла в 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия ! ОЧЕНЬ нужно!!!  Подскажите, каким образом модно переносить данные из ТРАКТИР 3.0 МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ в 1 С Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП ????? Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!! Для этого мне и нужна эта обработка. Может есть какие-то другие способы постоянной регулярной передачи данных из Трактира в 1 С бухгалтерия???


XML - это значит перенос по правилам конвертации, и, хорошо, если они есть у Вас в каталоге шаблона конфигурации "ТРАКТИР 3.0 МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ", тогда достаточно встроенного _Универсального обмена данными XML_.

Как альтернативу можно предложить НАСТРАИВАЕМЫЙ COM-обмен:  https://infostart.ru/public/421541/

*421541_v5.2.2.8.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

natik_82 (21.05.2020), pony95 (20.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), ZapMos (26.05.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> добрый день , нужна обработка для обновления веса и объема в номенклатуре , свыше 5000 позиций , не хочется все в ручную вводить , помогите


Какая у вас конфигурация?
Есть штатная обработка "Групповая обработка справочников и документов (обычные формы)" или "Групповое изменение реквизитов (управляемые формы)", она как раз и предназначена для массового изменения реквизитов.

----------


## dendev

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1053233/

----------


## Galimova_Alsou

подскажите, пожалуйста, где найти ACC20_30.xml

----------


## ikalichkin

> подскажите, пожалуйста, где найти ACC20_30.xml


Только для 2.0.62.5 -> 3.0.38.51 : *ACC20_30.xml*,  *зеркало*

----------

natik_82 (21.05.2020), pony95 (21.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020)

----------


## Socratmk

> Добрый день! Понадобилась эта форма http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/            Заказ-Наряд БП 3.0 .epf
> Посодействуйте, пожалуйста:)


Тоже очень нужна

----------


## blaik

Нет случаем у кого-нибудь такого отчетика - https://infostart.ru/public/689347/

----------


## Fltr

> Нет случаем у кого-нибудь такого отчетика - https://infostart.ru/public/689347/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/588m/2LytmiA3J
Релиз 1.13

----------

blaik (29.05.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), natik_82 (31.05.2020), pony95 (28.05.2020), Svetlana_K (31.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Zlata18 (28.05.2020), Замка (01.06.2020), МаринаЮ (31.05.2020), СветаОнила (13.06.2020)

----------


## blaik

А можете перезалить данную обработку? А то уже файл удален.

----------


## blaik

> Есть еще вот такое *РАСШИРЕНИЕ*: Анализ расхождений выручки НДС и Налога на прибыль в декларациях (https://infostart.ru/public/689347)
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/YmoRI


А можете перезалить данную обработку? А то уже файл удален.

----------

tak_tak777 (26.07.2020)

----------


## blaik

> Есть еще вот такое *РАСШИРЕНИЕ*: Анализ расхождений выручки НДС и Налога на прибыль в декларациях (https://infostart.ru/public/689347)
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/YmoRI


А можете перезалить еще раз данную обработку? А то уже нет данного файла :(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/588m/2LytmiA3J


последняя версия?

----------

chiffi78 (28.06.2020), Masik777 (28.05.2020), pony95 (28.05.2020), Svetlana_K (31.05.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020), Zlata18 (28.05.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> последняя версия?


Релиз 1.13

----------


## FokinAV

Добрый день!
Помогите с обработкой 
https://infostart.ru/public/1225315/
либо быть может есть у кого для 1С бухгалтерии 1.6 Беларусь 
Загрузка выписок Альфа Банк

----------


## 445711

Добрый день !
Пожалуйста помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/462228/
https://infostart.ru/public/509478/
https://infostart.ru/public/808903/
Спасибо.

----------


## 445711

Добрый день !
Пожалуйста помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/462228/
https://infostart.ru/public/509478/
https://infostart.ru/public/808903/
Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день !
> Пожалуйста помогите скачать:
> https://infostart.ru/public/509478/
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/51cE/38p6tNo4j

----------

445711 (30.05.2020), 666Rebel666 (30.05.2020), natik_82 (31.05.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (31.05.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (30.05.2020), Veronika123 (07.04.2021), ZapMos (21.06.2020)

----------


## 445711

респект.

----------


## 445711

Добрый день !
Кто имеет , поделитесь : 

https://infostart.ru/public/21773/

спасибо.

----------


## МаринаЮ

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/654300/
Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## МаринаЮ

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/654300/
Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## bigmlex

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/905107/

----------


## xklos

Ребят помогите есть может у кого выгрузки из ЗУП 3.1 зарплатных ведомостей в Газпром и Росбанк
или вот такие может у кого есть:
https://infostart.ru/public/988558/ - идеальная по росбанку
Эти по газпрому но во всех то или иное допиливать надо но лучше доделать чем с нуля пилить:
https://infostart.ru/public/787010/
https://infostart.ru/public/731855/
https://infostart.ru/public/1013495/
https://infostart.ru/public/1063080/
https://infostart.ru/public/1128266/
https://infostart.ru/public/807812/

Буду очень признателен!!!! или может у кого вообще свои есть для этих целей выгрузка в росбанк в тхт формат а газпром в ексельку ПЛИЗЗЗЗ!

----------


## xklos

Ребят помогите есть может у кого выгрузки из ЗУП 3.1 зарплатных ведомостей в Газпром и Росбанк
или вот такие может у кого есть:
https://infostart.ru/public/988558/ - идеальная по росбанку
Эти по газпрому но во всех то или иное допиливать надо но лучше доделать чем с нуля пилить:
https://infostart.ru/public/787010/
https://infostart.ru/public/731855/
https://infostart.ru/public/1013495/
https://infostart.ru/public/1063080/
https://infostart.ru/public/1128266/
https://infostart.ru/public/807812/

Буду очень признателен!!!! или может у кого вообще свои есть для этих целей выгрузка в росбанк в тхт формат а газпром в ексельку ПЛИЗЗЗЗ!

----------


## romangol80@mai

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста данной обработкой:
https://infostart.ru/public/1109783/ (Это Спецификация к Счету на оплату. Для Бухгалтерии 3.0:)
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята,
Поделитесь,пожалуйста,обра  боткой Ввод поступления на основании реализации.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Привет!
> Ребята,
> Поделитесь,пожалуйста,обра  боткой Ввод поступления на основании реализации.
> Заранее спасибо


https://infostart.ru/public/426958/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2tYe/b1Hnh5mid

----------

666Rebel666 (03.06.2020), Ankiss (08.06.2020), chiffi78 (28.06.2020), KAY77 (28.07.2020), Masik777 (03.06.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), natik_82 (03.06.2020), Natka75 (08.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (03.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020), АлексБор (04.06.2020), Замка (05.06.2020)

----------


## prof-it

Добрый день! Помогите скачать обработку http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/352704/ Заранее спасибо

----------


## Natka75

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Получение логина и пароля ИТС из базы 1С":
https://infostart.ru/public/935796/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/729533/ или
https://infostart.ru/public/935063/ 
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Получение логина и пароля ИТС из базы 1С":
> https://infostart.ru/public/935796/ или
> https://infostart.ru/public/729533/ или
> https://infostart.ru/public/935063/ 
> Заранее СПАСИБО.


Вот - https://yadi.sk/d/qZJA_sJPP55oag (935796)

----------

Ankiss (08.06.2020), bboy2008 (14.06.2020), chiffi78 (28.06.2020), enisej (22.06.2020), GTA33 (08.06.2020), gutentagwelt (06.07.2022), KAY77 (26.06.2020), natik_82 (08.06.2020), Natka75 (08.06.2020), pony95 (10.06.2020), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020), yurasbbs (08.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020), АлексБор (17.06.2020), Замка (09.06.2020), Катарина82 (11.06.2020), Олег_1975 (31.08.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, пожалуйста поделитесь обработкой : https://infostart.ru/public/882123/ . Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## kaizerforever

Доброго времени суток поделитесь если есть возможность https://infostart.ru/public/1089784/

подключение ккт в бух 2.0

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток поделитесь если есть возможность https://infostart.ru/public/1089784/
> 
> подключение ккт в бух 2.0


Попробуйте эту - https://yadi.sk/d/26mqZvK8BHQp5g  мож подойдет

----------

MichaelIII (13.06.2020), natik_82 (12.06.2020), pony95 (15.06.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (11.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020), АлексБор (17.06.2020)

----------


## AuditPS

[QUOTE=klekvl;478175]
*
Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
*

*Original text:* => [spoiler]

Добрый день,

Я прошу прощения, а скачать одним архивом возможно?

----------


## Fearless_Drago

Поделитесь пожалуйста отчетом из https://infostart.ru/public/554818/ публикации. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

[QUOTE=AuditPS;593427]


> *
> Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
> *
> 
> *Original text:* => [spoiler]
> 
> Добрый день,
> 
> Я прошу прощения, а скачать одним архивом возможно?


Какой смысл? Скачайте !_Список_файлов_с_номерами_и  _названиями.txt , выбираете, что нужно и качаете. А весь архив - там полно того, что никогда не пригодится.

----------


## dpim

Доброго времени суток поделитесь если есть возможность http://infostart.by/public/551803/  . Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## AuditPS

[QUOTE=Masik777;593488]


> Какой смысл? Скачайте !_Список_файлов_с_номерами_и  _названиями.txt , выбираете, что нужно и качаете. А весь архив - там полно того, что никогда не пригодится.


Смысл в том чтобы подобрать нужную и рабочую обработку в течении получаса а не полугода, на которые растягивается выпрашивание. Речь идет даже о готовности купить, но далеко не факт, что то, что я куплю будет вообще работать и тем более как надо. Жаль, что нельзя скачать.

----------


## AuditPS

[QUOTE=Masik777;593488]


> Какой смысл? Скачайте !_Список_файлов_с_номерами_и  _названиями.txt , выбираете, что нужно и качаете. А весь архив - там полно того, что никогда не пригодится.


Смысл в том чтобы подобрать нужную и рабочую обработку в течении получаса а не полугода, на которые растягивается выпрашивание. Речь идет даже о готовности купить, но далеко не факт, что то, что я куплю будет вообще работать и тем более как надо. Жаль, что нельзя скачать.

----------


## ikalichkin

[QUOTE=AuditPS;593564]


> Смысл в том чтобы подобрать нужную и рабочую обработку в течении получаса а не полугода, на которые растягивается выпрашивание. Речь идет даже о готовности купить, но далеко не факт, что то, что я куплю будет вообще работать и тем более как надо. Жаль, что нельзя скачать.


Вот поэтому вдумчиво надо изучить то, что Вы хотите скачать! Никто не мешает зарегистрироваться на nfostart.ru и задать автору нужные вопросы. Быть может, автор пойдёт на контакт...

P.S. В принципе согласен с Вами в том, что когда "горит" - лучше заплатить!

----------


## Masik777

[QUOTE=AuditPS;593564]


> Смысл в том чтобы подобрать нужную и рабочую обработку в течении получаса а не полугода, на которые растягивается выпрашивание. Речь идет даже о готовности купить, но далеко не факт, что то, что я куплю будет вообще работать и тем более как надо. Жаль, что нельзя скачать.


Ну кто сказал, что нельзя скачать? Да можно. Хотите я дам ссылки на Я диск. Сам качал кучу)) 
Речь то шла о том, что Вы хотели скачать СРАЗУ и ВЕСЬ.  Отвечу сразу на пост ниже. Если обработка типа свежая, то да, ответят и что то даже посоветуют и помогут. А если обработка писалась лет так 5 назад , то проблематично ждать ответа. Испытал на себе. Просто смысл моего "гавканья" в том, что я начал скачивать, когда еще все было типа бесплатно. С тех пор менялись релизы, поменялась платформа, и то, что типа лежит тоннами - уже никуда не пригодится. Разве что для тех, кто работает на древних релизах. Типа меня)) Ну не стираю, на случай если кто вдруг попросит .)

----------


## rty567

Прошу поделится обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1193367/

----------


## Desert09

Всем доброго времени суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/803699/  версия 	1.1.8
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Masik777

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/803699/  версия 	1.1.8
> Заранее благодарю!


https://yadi.sk/d/7bx1z5xY0lVyDw Версию не смотрел.

----------

mis_ra (25.10.2022), natik_82 (20.06.2020), pony95 (25.06.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (23.06.2020), ZapMos (21.06.2020)

----------


## Desert09

Благодарю, но она старая. Некорректно работает в обновленной БП

----------


## elena_k1981

Здравствуйте! Я новичок в 1С. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой для заполнения табличной части из документа эксель. Надо перенести из заявки (формат эксель) в ТТН или заявку в 1С артикулы и количество.
1С 8.3 бухгалтерия
Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Я новичок в 1С. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой для заполнения табличной части из документа эксель. Надо перенести из заявки (формат эксель) в ТТН или заявку в 1С артикулы и количество.
> 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия
> Заранее благодарна!


https://www.online-ufa.ru/content/ar...dnoy-iz-excel/
https://programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-no...excel-ili-dbf/

----------

pony95 (25.06.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020)

----------


## waleg86

Здравствуйте! Прошу поделиться обработкой  https://infostart.ru/public/1165017/

----------


## mastgalina

Прошу поделиться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/522263/

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, кто может поделиться последними обновлениями для модуля КонтурДиадок. Спасибо!

----------


## Smash97

Привет!
Ребята,
Поделитесь пожалуйста, обработкой Создание "Отчета производства за смену" на основании списка реализаций
Спасибо

----------


## nasha4

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5AY6/3mKcdyLhz посмотрите этот

----------

mis_ra (25.10.2022), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## nasha4

> Привет!
> Ребята,
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, обработкой Создание "Отчета производства за смену" на основании списка реализаций
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5AY6/3mKcdyLhz посмотрите этот

----------

Ankiss (02.07.2020), Masik777 (29.06.2020), MichaelIII (01.07.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), natik_82 (03.07.2020), Svetlana_K (02.07.2020), Ukei (30.06.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020), Катарина82 (04.08.2020), СветаОнила (30.07.2020)

----------


## AnonimAnonimov

*Господа, пропадаю!* помогите пожалуйста http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1206238/ либо подобные обработки для актов сверки с факсимиле. Благодарю!

----------


## Natka75

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Кадровые заявления для сотрудников (на отпуск, на увольнение, на работу в выходные дни и т.д.) для ЗУП 3.1»
https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## Natka75

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Кадровые заявления для сотрудников (на отпуск, на увольнение, на работу в выходные дни и т.д.) для ЗУП 3.1»
https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## dimgor

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать обработку

https://infostart.ru/public/665259/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Кадровые заявления для сотрудников (на отпуск, на увольнение, на работу в выходные дни и т.д.) для ЗУП 3.1»
> https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/
> Заранее СПАСИБО.


*1029164.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (01.07.2020), enisej (06.07.2020), MichaelIII (01.07.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), natik_82 (10.07.2020), Natka75 (01.07.2020), sheshunova1960 (10.07.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), ZapMos (02.07.2020), Ыфммф (07.07.2020)

----------


## poddex

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, https://infostart.ru/public/1098336/
Просмотр и анализ структуры базы данных (отчет на СКД)

----------


## lavkz

А можно полную версию со всеми обработками на отпуск, на увольнение, на работу в выходные дни и т.д.

----------


## lavkz

А можно полную версию со всеми обработками на отпуск, на увольнение, на работу в выходные дни и т.д. Заранее спасибо

----------


## gro.ss

Добрый день!

Помогите с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1208625/

----------


## sinys

Добрый день! Помогите с этим отчетом  https://infostart.ru/public/846969/  Доходы и расходы по месяцам и годам для "1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0"

----------


## EUGCH

День добрый!
Поделитесь, кто-нибудь https://infostart.ru/public/943504/ https://infostart.ru/public/962608/

----------


## EUGCH

День добрый!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой акта взаимозачета https://infostart.ru/public/943504/

----------


## pavelnnn

День добрый!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274167/
Или что-то подобное по анализу НДС с авансов для БП 3.0

----------


## Kuznets

> День добрый!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274167/
> Или что-то подобное по анализу НДС с авансов для БП 3.0


Только очень старая версия: https://dropmefiles.com/SdzAu

----------

kozavva (01.08.2020), Masik777 (26.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020), pavelnnn (22.07.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (22.07.2020), Veronika123 (30.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020), Катарина82 (04.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> День добрый!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой акта взаимозачета https://infostart.ru/public/943504/


Может такой набор актов подойдёт: *Акт сверкиBUH-3.0.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

EUGCH (07.08.2020), Masik777 (26.07.2020), natik_82 (22.07.2020), Natka75 (24.07.2020), Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> День добрый!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/274167/
> Или что-то подобное по анализу НДС с авансов для БП 3.0


Версию не смотрел, но на всякий случай  - https://yadi.sk/d/12dZE0YjQEG6Ww

----------

Ankiss (29.07.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), natik_82 (22.07.2020), pavelnnn (22.07.2020), pony95 (29.07.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Ukei (22.07.2020), Veronika123 (30.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020), Катарина82 (04.08.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/

----------


## GTA33

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1090080/


https://dropmefiles.com/thlAS
Загрузка реестра платежей физических лиц из Сбербанка бизнес онлайн

----------

666Rebel666 (22.07.2020), Fltr (22.07.2020), Masik777 (26.07.2020), MichaelIII (25.07.2020), Natka75 (24.07.2020), pony95 (29.07.2020), sheshunova1960 (22.07.2020), tak_tak777 (26.07.2020), Touch_of_soul (22.07.2020), Ukei (22.07.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## pilotmason

А нет ли у кого  -
https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/
"Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 -= Все формы за 3 $m =-"

----------


## pilotmason

-----

----------


## InvoDev

Приветствую! Может есть у кого вот это? https://infostart.ru/public/1026182/   Заранее благодарна!

----------


## TheBest2021

Приветствую. Прошу помочь скачать http://tf21.ru/public/1028363/ "Все обработки ВПФ". Заранее благодарен.

----------


## BLOOD ELF

Здравствуйте. Может есть какие-нибудь подходящие обработчики для 1С 8.3, Бухгалтерия для Беларуси 2.1, с данным функционалом:
1) загрузка из внешнего файла (данные разных магазинов) кассовых приходных и расходных ордеров.
2) загрузка из внешнего файла (данные разных магазинов) всех документов (приход, расход, переоценка и т.д.).

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Может есть какие-нибудь подходящие обработчики для 1С 8.3, Бухгалтерия для Беларуси 2.1, с данным функционалом:
> 1) загрузка из внешнего файла (данные разных магазинов) кассовых приходных и расходных ордеров.
> 2) загрузка из внешнего файла (данные разных магазинов) всех документов (приход, расход, переоценка и т.д.).


Не знаю, из каких файлов хотите загружать. Вот, например, из EXCEL
https://infostart.ru/public/20610/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r8k/4JtZmfnuB

----------

natik_82 (06.08.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), Svetlana_K (17.08.2020), tak_tak777 (08.08.2020), Ukei (31.07.2020), ZapMos (30.07.2020)

----------


## Natka75

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Уведомление о начале отпуска для ЗУП 3.1» https://infostart.ru/public/880915/
Заранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Уведомление о начале отпуска для ЗУП 3.1» https://infostart.ru/public/880915/
> Заранее СПАСИБО.


https://dropmefiles.com/dHDqL

----------

enisej (03.08.2020), kozavva (01.08.2020), natik_82 (06.08.2020), Natka75 (30.07.2020), pony95 (03.08.2020), tak_tak777 (08.08.2020), Ukei (31.07.2020), Veronika123 (30.07.2020), ZapMos (30.07.2020), Катарина82 (04.08.2020)

----------


## Right3201

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/236287/ (Внешняя печатная форма документа "Платежное поручение входящее")
Можно на почту right3201w@gmail.com, можно тут :)

----------


## Uigahame

Добрый день. Прошу помочь с печаткой https://infostart.ru/public/633315/ , буду благодарен если поделитесь.

----------


## pavelnnn

День добрый!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1097554/
"Универсальная свертка остатков по счетам расчетов с контрагентами для "1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0""
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Прошу помочь с печаткой https://infostart.ru/public/633315/ , буду благодарен если поделитесь.


Альтернатива: ранее была активна ВПФ - https://infostart.ru/public/194475/

*194475.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

bfg2011 (02.02.2021), natik_82 (06.08.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), Svetlana_K (18.08.2020), tak_tak777 (08.08.2020), VladMatrix (14.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020)

----------


## al_kon

Здравстуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать "Дополнительные реквизиты табличных частей [расширение]": https://infostart.ru/public/1039385/. Спасибо

----------


## Deathron

Доброго времени!
Сбился с ног ища обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1176517/
Может есть у кого под рукой?
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## Deathron

Доброго денька.
Ребят, ну что, ни у кого нет печатной формы сметы для 1С?

----------


## Deathron

Ну выгрузите из программы. Ну очень надо. просто горит. Только не надо писать сделай в excel или word.

----------


## ja-15@mail.ru

Доброй ночи! 
Очень нужны 2 обработки для "1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0":
https://infostart.ru/public/978893/
https://infostart.ru/public/1051468/
Буду крайне признателен!:)

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать 

Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 Все формы 
https://infostart.ru/public/1186187/

----------


## mixperez

Помогите скачать 

Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 Все формы 
https://infostart.ru/public/1186187/

----------


## Svetik1342

Есть ли для Загрузки Документов Реализация и поступления из Ексель?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть ли для Загрузки Документов Реализация и поступления из Ексель?


https://center-comptech.ru/articles/...zka_eksel.html
https://1eska.ru/projects/publicatio...programmistov/

----------

natik_82 (11.08.2020), Svetlana_K (18.08.2020)

----------


## sergeant89

Добрый день.

Очень нужна интерактивная ОСВ для 1с 8.3, русская версия. Прошу помочь.
https://infostart.ru/public/377955/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> 
> Очень нужна интерактивная ОСВ для 1с 8.3, русская версия. Прошу помочь.
> https://infostart.ru/public/377955/


377955 - https://yadi.sk/d/ycBUamHgwPTRcQ

----------

Ant_on (24.08.2020), dazer82 (14.08.2020), KAY77 (09.09.2020), Konsiv (07.09.2020), Liawid (07.11.2021), natik_82 (11.08.2020), Natka75 (07.09.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), Svetlana_K (11.08.2020), tak_tak777 (17.08.2020), VeRkA4 (11.08.2020), VladMatrix (14.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020), Замка (11.08.2020)

----------


## Masik777

377955_Интерактивная_ОСВ_v3_0_13_8  3 - https://yadi.sk/d/rGp8BzVxNxaVCw

----------

Grios (08.06.2022), Liawid (07.11.2021), natik_82 (12.08.2020), Natka75 (07.09.2020), pony95 (19.08.2020), region86 (27.12.2020), sergeant89 (11.08.2020), Svetlana_K (11.08.2020), Ukei (11.08.2020), VeRkA4 (11.08.2020), VladMatrix (14.08.2020), ZapMos (13.08.2020), Замка (11.08.2020)

----------


## sergeant89

> 377955_Интерактивная_ОСВ_v3_0_13_8  3 - https://yadi.sk/d/rGp8BzVxNxaVCw


Благодарю!

----------


## Замка

Приветствую! Может есть у кого вот это? Или поможет это скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1193258/ Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Кейс

Добрый день. Помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму для УТ 11.4. Заранее благодарю.
https://infostart.ru/public/387653/
sir.chaser@yandex.ru

----------


## Marat_ON

Добрый день. интересует вот такая штука https://infostart.ru/public/797291/
marat@zakirov.net

----------


## Marat_ON

Добрый день. интересует вот такая штука https://infostart.ru/public/797291/
marat@zakirov.net

----------


## Akmen

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/641070/ очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Glucker1973

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста,
https://infostart.ru/public/816750/

----------


## dazer82

Добрый день! помогите, пожалуйста, скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/296795/
и https://infostart.ru/public/1075590/

Спасибо!

----------


## fullrulez

Народ. Хелп плиз. Киньте кто нибудь ACC20_30. По форуму ссылки мёртвые.

----------


## Masik777

> Народ. Хелп плиз. Киньте кто нибудь ACC20_30. По форуму ссылки мёртвые.


https://yadi.sk/d/UVMuaKDScTFjZA

----------

pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), tak_tak777 (27.08.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020)

----------


## Arman_90

Здравствуйте, перезалейте пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Здравствуйте!
Есть у кого это или можете скачать?
https://infostart.ru/public/969243/
*Расширение изображения и файлы номенклатуры v.1.2.cfe*

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, перезалейте пожалуйста!!!


https://yadi.sk/d/UVMuaKDScTFjZA

----------

pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), tak_tak777 (27.08.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020)

----------


## Sniper43

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/879057

----------


## alexvsol1

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать с http://catalog.mista.ru/public/382391/
Спасибо

----------


## Kuznets

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать с http://catalog.mista.ru/public/382391/
> Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/RUwrR

----------

alexvsol1 (23.08.2020), Masik777 (24.08.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), tak_tak777 (27.08.2020), Ukei (26.08.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020)

----------


## Замка

Доброе утро, Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1193258/ Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! Может у кого завалялся https://infostart.ru/public/295912/
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Огромная благодарность откликнувшимся)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую всех! Может у кого завалялся https://infostart.ru/public/295912/
> Акт сверки взаиморасчетов. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Огромная благодарность откликнувшимся)


Доброго Вам времени суток! Жаль, что 295912 у меня не нашлось, но вот какие-то "не тронутые" отчеты/ВПФ: *Акт сверки BUH-3.0*...
Удачи!

----------

gdalt (04.09.2020), Masik777 (27.08.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), tak_tak777 (27.08.2020), ZapMos (27.08.2020)

----------


## astroev

Нужна внешняя печатная форма Счет на оплату для БП 3.0
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## astroev

Нужна внешняя печатная форма Счет на оплату для БП 3.0
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Нужна внешняя печатная форма Счет на оплату для БП 3.0
> Поделитесь пожалуйста


https://dropmefiles.com/l5WqK

----------

astroev (01.09.2020), MichaelIII (31.08.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), tak_tak777 (27.08.2020), Ukei (27.08.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго Вам времени суток! Жаль, что 295912 у меня не нашлось, но вот какие-то "не тронутые" отчеты/ВПФ: *Акт сверки BUH-3.0*...
> Удачи!


Огромное СПАСИБО! Такие есть. Жму руку за помощь. Не сочтите за наглость, а может завалялась обработка  https://infostart.ru/public/689036/  С Актом сверки вроде бы отстали))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Огромное СПАСИБО! Такие есть. Жму руку за помощь. Не сочтите за наглость, а может завалялась обработка  https://infostart.ru/public/689036/  С Актом сверки вроде бы отстали))


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ffYj/4kBwdFtUD

----------

Desert09 (30.10.2020), Masik777 (28.08.2020), milena7 (15.12.2021), mis_ra (25.10.2022), nasha4 (03.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (27.08.2020), Svetlana_K (28.08.2020), Ukei (27.08.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020)

----------


## noid_z

А есть у кого ACC20_30.xml?
Заранее балгодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> А есть у кого ACC20_30.xml?
> Заранее б*ла*годарен


*ACC20_30.xml*,  *зеркало*

----------

noid_z (28.08.2020), pony95 (28.08.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020)

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1019064/
заранее спасибо

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1019064/
заранее спасибо

----------


## Карпизо

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/703720/ отчет по остаткам поставщика ут 11.
Спасибо заранее

----------


## orakl

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/258319/ Материальный отчет (МХ-20).
Спасибо заранее

----------


## borodаn

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/258319/ Материальный отчет (МХ-20)


Есть старая https://dropmefiles.com/0HPGt

----------

natik_82 (16.09.2020), Natka75 (07.09.2020), pony95 (03.09.2020), ZapMos (01.09.2020)

----------


## orakl

спс старая тоже есть, хотелось что-то по новее

----------


## mad_demon

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/363185/ 
Очень нужна последняя
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/363185/ 
> Очень нужна последняя
> Спасибо заранее


https://yadi.sk/d/4mOXg6RzD8ivuQ  не уверен, что последняя, но попробуйте

----------

mad_demon (02.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (03.09.2020), Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020)

----------


## mad_demon

Спасибо. Эта версия есть

----------


## mad_demon

Эта версия у меня есть. Это 3 релиз а там уже 6 лежит

----------


## kozavva

помогите найти https://infostart.ru/public/1275609/ или поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Masik777

> Эта версия у меня есть. Это 3 релиз а там уже 6 лежит


Пару минут подождите. Немного занят. Скину и 6 версию.
Забирайте https://yadi.sk/d/S0cQKlamt1vyNg

----------

4AuHuK (04.09.2020), 666Rebel666 (02.09.2020), alexandr_ll (03.09.2020), mad_demon (03.09.2020), MeSoft (08.09.2020), MichaelIII (06.09.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), pony95 (03.09.2020), savchenkodenis (02.09.2020), Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), ZapMos (04.09.2020)

----------


## mad_demon

Огроменное спасибо

----------


## fx24

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/download...78&pub=1165872

----------


## al_kon

Привет, коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть, https://infostart.ru/public/1072743/ Остатки на складе с учетом резерва.

----------


## dastantdk

Доброго дня, помогите, где найти ? "ВНЕШНИЕ ОТЧЕТЫ ДЛЯ 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8.3. Казахстан, ФОРМЫ 300, 200, 100. на 2020год.
Буду очень благодарен)

----------


## Crash[FreeMan]

Добрый день уважаемые. Поделитесь пож. если есть у кого, или помогите найти. https://infostart.ru/public/1201499/
Ограничение доступа по контрагентам для Бухгалтерии (RLS) 3.0 (3.0.75.58) - менеджер видит только своих контрагентов

----------


## Crash[FreeMan]

Добрый день уважаемые. Поделитесь пож. если есть у кого, или помогите найти. https://infostart.ru/public/1201499/
Ограничение доступа по контрагентам для Бухгалтерии (RLS) 3.0 (3.0.75.58) - менеджер видит только своих контрагентов

----------


## alxndr52

Всем привет!
Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
Очень надо)

----------


## Kuznets

> Всем привет!
> Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/997421/
> Очень надо)


https://dropmefiles.com/uER9d

----------

alxndr52 (09.09.2020), enisej (08.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Приветствую всех! БП 3.0 Загружаю выписку из Сбера В назначении платежа есть Комиссия с суммой.
Стандартная загрузка  поле "сумма комиссии" оставляет пустой.
Есть у кого рабочий вариант обработки, чтобы типа расшифровывала Назначение платежа и проставляло Комиссию в Сумма комиссии? Или что то подобное из этой серии. Поделитесь, пож.

----------


## tsaplin

> Приветствую всех! БП 3.0 Загружаю выписку из Сбера В назначении платежа есть Комиссия с суммой.
> Стандартная загрузка  поле "сумма комиссии" оставляет пустой.
> Есть у кого рабочий вариант обработки, чтобы типа расшифровывала Назначение платежа и проставляло Комиссию в Сумма комиссии? Или что то подобное из этой серии. Поделитесь, пож.


Приём по платёжному терминалу??

----------


## ladon63

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/
ЗагрузкаИзXML.epf для 1С Розница

----------


## __irina

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать Сравнение продаж для Розницы по периодам
https://infostart.ru/public/1055027/
Очень нужен.

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день.
может есть у кого или что-то похожее https://infostart.ru/public/1008268/ для торговли 11.4

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день.
может есть у кого или что-то похожее https://infostart.ru/public/1008268/ для торговли 11.4

----------


## Kuznets

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/
> ЗагрузкаИзXML.epf для 1С Розница


https://dropmefiles.com/DNFVG

----------

alexandr_ll (11.09.2020), Masik777 (17.09.2020), natik_82 (16.09.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Приём по платёжному терминалу??


Да. Потом банк перекидывает эту сумму на другой и берет комиссию. По словам буха. Нужно уточнить.

----------


## tsaplin

> Да. Потом банк перекидывает эту сумму на другой и берет комиссию. По словам буха. Нужно уточнить.


В операции по платёжной карте в настройке, вроде бы при выборе банка, есть установка процента комиссии, которая рассчитывается и ставиться автоматом на услуги банка. Остаётся только сверять сумму с суммой которая указана в назначении платежа (иногда не совпадает)

----------


## Masik777

> В операции по платёжной карте в настройке, вроде бы при выборе банка, есть установка процента комиссии, которая рассчитывается и ставиться автоматом на услуги банка. Остаётся только сверять сумму с суммой которая указана в назначении платежа (иногда не совпадает)


Все верно. В настройках и стоит 2% . НО в поле "Сумма комиссии" пусто. 
 В самом текстовом файле из банка  слово Комиссия только в Расшифровке платежа. Видел на Инфостарте статейку (https://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/topic205978/), в которой обсуждалась эта проблема. Там писали, что можно как то выдернуть Комиссию и сумму вставить в поле "Сумма комиссии". Но судя по комментам так и не доделал никто. Потом скачал одну обработку ( https://infostart.ru/public/630487/) которая типа заполняет Комиссию регламентным заданием. Посмотрел код - так ни одного упоминания по разделению слов Комиссия из Расшифровка   платежа)) Как она ваще находи комиссию - не понятно. НО в описании написано, что типа после закачки выписок банка регламентом проставляет эту комиссия. Пока базы БП 3.0  нет под руками проверить как работает не мог. Может кто попробует как работает  - отпишитесь. Сама обработка тут - https://yadi.sk/d/DQd-RdTUDQX3Cg

----------

Svetlana_K (01.10.2020)

----------


## natadizain

День добрый! Поделитесь пожалуйста Внешней печатной формой заявления на выдачу денежных средств в подотчет для 1с 8.3.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Поделитесь пожалуйста Внешней печатной формой заявления на выдачу денежных средств в подотчет для 1с 8.3.


Есть только для 8.2
https://infostart.ru/public/115944/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/24jS/41ga1YySQ

http://chewriter.ru/business/vneshny...eriya-8-2.html
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22vF/2qdbPJyN1

----------

milena7 (15.12.2021), natadizain (17.09.2020), natik_82 (16.10.2020), pony95 (17.09.2020), Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## vitalikmv

> Повторенье - мать ученья:
> https://dropmefiles.com/BZlpN (https://infostart.ru/public/537462/)
> https://dropmefiles.com/0CXw9 (https://infostart.ru/public/712169/)
> https://dropmefiles.com/YGlLK (https://infostart.ru/public/825556/ билеты 1-6)


добрый день, а можно еще раз повторить))) спасибо)

----------


## Talory

Всем привет и здоровья. 
Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/935796/
?
talory174@gmail.com

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет и здоровья. 
> Есть у кого обработка https://infostart.ru/public/935796/
> ?
> talory174@gmail.com


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bDK/36i7cMUqp

----------

Liawid (07.11.2021), natik_82 (16.10.2020), pony95 (18.09.2020), Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), Talory (18.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Катарина82

Помогите скачать обработку !!!!! https://infostart.ru/public/1051656/

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может у кого завалялось для Розницы https://infostart.ru/public/807767/ Спасибо!

----------


## unnamed_63

Добрый день!
если не сложно вот эту обработку скиньте на почту или сюда https://infostart.ru/public/720221/
Думаю всем владельцам касс Эвотор будет полезна, заранее спасибо.
unnamed63@mail.ru

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1051656/ (Подписи на основании приказа в УПД и Счете-фактуре для БП 3.0). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1281114/

----------


## skvorec74

> Добрый день!
> если не сложно вот эту обработку скиньте на почту или сюда https://infostart.ru/public/720221/
> Думаю всем владельцам касс Эвотор будет полезна, заранее спасибо.
> unnamed63@mail.ru


Присоединяюсь, если не затруднит.
teh@m1a.ru

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Не завалялось ли у кого случайно https://infostart.ru/public/807767/

----------


## Daddy777

Всем доброго дня. Помогите пожалуйста скачать внешнюю форму акта с КПП для 8.3: https://infostart.ru/public/702218/

----------


## kapelka_vodu

Добрый день. Очень нужен отчет https://infostart.ru/public/323681/   карточка учета материалов (М-17) для БП 3.0. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## MichaelIII

> Доброго времени суток! Не завалялось ли у кого случайно https://infostart.ru/public/807767/


Взгляни, может быть этот акт сверки для Розницы подойдёт: https://dropmefiles.com/BNMpR

----------

pony95 (27.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

> Взгляни, может быть этот акт сверки для Розницы подойдёт: https://dropmefiles.com/BNMpR


Спасибо! Такая у меня есть, она с поставщиками. Попытался переделать эту, вроде суммы стала выводить, единственное не правильно заполняет. Получается, что мы еще должны покупателям. Может кто поможет допилить?

----------


## Василий1984

......

----------


## Василий1984

Вроде сам допилил. Переделал акт сверки с поставщиками. Превратил его в акт сверки с покупателями.Для того чтобы всё работало, нужно включить в настройках Администрирование - Продажи - Расчеты с клиентами (поставить галочку). Тогда Реализации начнут делать движения по регистру Расчеты с клиентами. От туда этот отчет и тянет данные. И если у Вас эта галочки не было, поставьте и перепроведите документы реализации и возможно документы оплаты. Идея об этой галочке не моя, прочитал в комментариях, но она меня навела на мысль и всё получилось. Документы выводит. Вот держите кому надо, проверяйте. На последней рознице работает. Акт сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями https://yadi.sk/d/y8nzlY7evzHDSQ

----------

MichaelIII (29.09.2020), olegtelec (15.04.2021), Svetlana_K (08.11.2020)

----------


## Crash[FreeMan]

Добрый день уважаемое сообщество.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1080076/
Перенос данных из КА 1.1 в КА 2.4 (2.4.10.75). Остатки, справочная информация, документы (обороты за период)

Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Crash[FreeMan]

.del()

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день уважаемое сообщество.
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1080076/
> Перенос данных из КА 1.1 в КА 2.4 (2.4.10.75). Остатки, справочная информация, документы (обороты за период)
> 
> Буду очень благодарен.


Есть вот такое: *1080076.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

Kniaz (24.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (07.10.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1126484/ или может у кого-нибудь есть. Заранее благодарна за беспокойство.

----------


## kapelka_vodu

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1126484/ или может у кого-нибудь есть. Заранее благодарна за беспокойство.


Мне дали вот такое https://dropmefiles.com/SFsmY
Посмотрите может быть и вам подойдет. Если у кого то есть более новая форма, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------

MichaelIII (29.09.2020), pony95 (27.09.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), TheDevil (24.09.2020), ZapMos (25.09.2020), Замка (24.09.2020), Катарина82 (24.09.2020)

----------


## kapelka_vodu

#автоудаление

----------


## Замка

> Мне дали вот такое https://dropmefiles.com/SFsmY
> Посмотрите может быть и вам подойдет. Если у кого то есть более новая форма, поделитесь пожалуйста


Спасибо большое, правда на последней версии ЕРП не работает, бум смотреть. Может у кого есть поновее, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Kniaz

В этой версии старые правила переноса, не для КА 1.1.115.х
В сети свежее чем КА 1.1.112.х не встречал, жаль

----------


## Masik777

> Все верно. В настройках и стоит 2% . НО в поле "Сумма комиссии" пусто. 
>  В самом текстовом файле из банка  слово Комиссия только в Расшифровке платежа. Видел на Инфостарте статейку (https://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/topic205978/), в которой обсуждалась эта проблема. Там писали, что можно как то выдернуть Комиссию и сумму вставить в поле "Сумма комиссии". Но судя по комментам так и не доделал никто. Потом скачал одну обработку ( https://infostart.ru/public/630487/) которая типа заполняет Комиссию регламентным заданием. Посмотрел код - так ни одного упоминания по разделению слов Комиссия из Расшифровка   платежа)) Как она ваще находи комиссию - не понятно. НО в описании написано, что типа после закачки выписок банка регламентом проставляет эту комиссия. Пока базы БП 3.0  нет под руками проверить как работает не мог. Может кто попробует как работает  - отпишитесь. Сама обработка тут - https://yadi.sk/d/DQd-RdTUDQX3Cg


Проблемка решилась. Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.79.14)  После загрузки выписки из банка НЕ проставлялась Комиссия.  Перевыбрал Вид Операции снова на "Поступление по платежным картам" и Комиссия появилась. Чудеса и только. Групповой обработкой ставил - НО чота не подтягивает Комиссию. Нужно именно руками снова выбирать Вид операции. Кто сталкивался, ребята? Или только у меня такая заморочка?

----------

Svetlana_K (01.10.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Проблемка решилась. Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.79.14)  После загрузки выписки из банка НЕ проставлялась Комиссия.  Перевыбрал Вид Операции снова на "Поступление по платежным картам" и Комиссия появилась. Чудеса и только. Групповой обработкой ставил - НО чота не подтягивает Комиссию. Нужно именно руками снова выбирать Вид операции. Кто сталкивался, ребята? Или только у меня такая заморочка?


В общем все получилось так - обновил до последнего релиза Бухию Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.82.40). Загрузил выписку банка. Комиссия появилась. Пробовал по другому - этой обработкой PUBID_1287098-Бух30_КомиссияБанка (https://yadi.sk/d/dKdGO8ab-WDkqg) В Маска: строго как на картинке  (https://yadi.sk/i/ESbJBlFjMDkmcQ)  и все работает. Спасибо всем! Может кому будет полезно.

----------

pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), ZapMos (08.10.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого?
ОтключениеВключениеИнтерн етПоддержкиПользователей_ 
СверткаИПереносБП_БП30_v6.5.1.2 
спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого 
Выгрузка данных из Бухгалтерии ред. 3.0 в Управление небольшой фирмой, ред. 1.6 v1.26 ?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## igr53

Буду крайне благодарен за помощь в скачке  "Акт сверки взаиморасчетов" для БП 3.0  https://infostart.ru/public/377573/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Буду крайне благодарен за помощь в скачке  "Акт сверки взаиморасчетов" для БП 3.0  https://infostart.ru/public/377573/


Там форма пятилетней давности. Боюсь, что она на последних релизах "не взлетит". Вот другая, работает на крайнем релизе Бухни 83.25:
https://dropmefiles.com/29ZH5

----------

alexandr_ll (30.09.2020), enisej (01.10.2020), igr53 (30.09.2020), Masik777 (02.10.2020), MichaelIII (06.10.2020), natik_82 (28.10.2020), Natka75 (05.10.2020), pony95 (07.10.2020), Svetlana_K (30.09.2020), tak_tak777 (19.10.2020), ZapMos (01.10.2020), Замка (02.10.2020), Катарина82 (30.09.2020)

----------


## igr53

Спасибо огромное.!

----------


## bobruk76

Помогите скачать:
Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0!

https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

Буду очень признателен!

----------


## bobruk76

Помогите скачать:
Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0!

https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

Буду очень признателен!

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/915865/. Спасибо!!!

----------


## kozavva

помогите скачать http://printforms.ru/public/599969/

----------


## Homjachka

Продублирую своё сообщение (оказывается, тут несколько тем по хотелкам на обработки).




> Добрый день! Есть у кого-нибудь в закромах такое: 
> http://infostart.questa.ru/public/887230/
> Или что-нибудь подобное для замены GUID
> Заранее благодарю

----------


## Masik777

> помогите скачать http://printforms.ru/public/599969/


https://yadi.sk/d/-QNkO83sDJhlXw

----------

BaldOrc (29.11.2020), enisej (10.10.2020), Estisis (01.12.2020), ikalichkin (09.10.2020), kozavva (08.10.2020), milena7 (15.12.2021), mis_ra (25.10.2022), MoonDav (21.12.2020), natik_82 (16.10.2020), Natka75 (08.10.2020), pony95 (08.10.2020), Svetlana_K (18.10.2020), tak_tak777 (19.10.2020), VUN (11.10.2020), ZapMos (08.10.2020), Елена WWW (11.11.2022), Замка (12.10.2020)

----------


## mikhail.rak

Доброго времени суток!
Будьте добры, кто может
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/927493/

----------


## Masik777

> Продублирую своё сообщение (оказывается, тут несколько тем по хотелкам на обработки).


попробуйте эти, может что и подойдет https://yadi.sk/d/WgPyVRAPO2wT9w

----------

enisej (10.10.2020), Homjachka (08.10.2020), MichaelIII (13.10.2020), natik_82 (16.10.2020), pony95 (08.10.2020), Svetlana_K (06.11.2020), ZapMos (08.10.2020)

----------


## Docdik

Доброго времени суток!
Кто сможет скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1025470/
https://v8book.ru/public/1192092/
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1277347/

----------


## vitrolik87

Добрый день!

Помогите с данной обработкой

https://infostart.ru/public/847860/

----------


## Nata1109

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/293106/

----------


## Toxyc

Добрый день!
Помогите с данной обработкой МБ-8

https://infostart.ru/public/969439/

----------


## VOVA_iS

Очень нужно
https://infostart.ru/public/1186415/
Заранее благодарю

----------


## mich177

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1295551

----------


## mikhail.rak

Люди добрые! Подайте Христа ради...
https://infostart.ru/public/918595/

----------


## mikhail.rak

Люди добрые! Подайте Христа ради...
https://infostart.ru/public/918595/

----------


## redmuz

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать:

https://infostart.ru/public/1151856/

----------


## TheDevil

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/348388/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## logdog

Добрый день!
Есть у кого? Редактирование документов в закрытом периоде. https://infostart.ru/public/1294458/

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/348388/
> Заранее спасибо!


Попробуйте эту - https://infostart.ru/public/305892/ - https://yadi.sk/d/KAM10fEoMXtztg вроде тоже может искать дубли..

----------

enisej (10.11.2020), KAY77 (12.11.2020), MoonDav (21.12.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), neverx6 (01.11.2022), pony95 (09.11.2020), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), TheDevil (10.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020)

----------


## Sofia_86

Добрый день. а вот эту обработку может кто-нибудь помочь скачать? https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ Пожалуйста)))

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. а вот эту обработку может кто-нибудь помочь скачать? https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ Пожалуйста)))


Попробуйте эту - https://infostart.ru/public/309094/  -  https://yadi.sk/d/hg9A8DoZQXY3Bw  Может подойдет.)

----------

kozavva (09.11.2020), natik_82 (13.11.2020), pony95 (09.11.2020), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020), Замка (11.12.2020)

----------


## Sofia_86

.......

----------


## Sofia_86

.......

----------


## Sofia_86

> Попробуйте эту - https://infostart.ru/public/309094/  -  https://yadi.sk/d/hg9A8DoZQXY3Bw  Может подойдет.)


 нет, к сожалению. там понеслось "метод объекта не обнаружен"

----------


## Masik777

> нет, к сожалению. там понеслось "метод объекта не обнаружен"


Понятно. Но Вы и не написали, какая у Вас Бухия. Последний релиз? Или как?
Попробуйте вначале почистить не только кэш, но и служебные, и временные файлы  и не только базы, но и  платформы 1С и Windows ( папку Temp) Похоже, что обработка для старой конфы или у Вас выше 58 релиза. Счас кину ту, что Вы просили.

----------

Sofia_86 (09.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. а вот эту обработку может кто-нибудь помочь скачать? https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ Пожалуйста)))


София, кинул в ЛС. Проверил - на 3.0.78.69 работает.))

----------

nasha4 (24.11.2020), Sofia_86 (09.11.2020)

----------


## tsaplin

> София, кинул в ЛС. Проверил - на 3.0.78.69 работает.))


Поделитесь плиз

----------


## Masik777

> Поделитесь плиз


Плиз)) -  https://yadi.sk/d/TLg2mVj149pn5g

----------

alexandr_ll (10.11.2020), BaldOrc (29.11.2020), e160rus (15.11.2020), KAY77 (24.11.2020), MichaelIII (12.11.2020), mis_ra (25.10.2022), Svetlana_K (11.11.2020), tsaplin (10.11.2020), ZapMos (11.11.2020), Замка (11.12.2020)

----------


## asd1000

Очень нужно: https://infostart.ru/public/21773/
PLZ!!!

----------


## Изарий

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработочкой, буду очень признателен!

----------


## Изарий

> Купил. Кому нужно, пишите в личные сообщения


Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработочкой, буду очень признателен!

----------


## Alexbaikalov

Помогите скачать пожалуйста
http://infostart.ru/public/1254237/

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой  https://infostart.ru/public/1072743/

----------


## Masik777

Коллеги, рад приветствовать! У кого Розница 2.3 ( у меня базовая) и кто торгует табаком, есть ли возможность загружать КМ из ЧЗ ? Если есть 1С ЭДО - то да, вроде как проблем меньше. А вот если как у меня  Контур Диадок и там УПД не содержит КМ - как тогда? Понятно, что в ЧЗ косяков много, по причине отсутствия сервиса выгрузки КМ в CSV , приходится обработками или дорогим 1С ЭДО ( хотя не мы это все придумали, таки за все нужно платить) Есть ли рабочий вариант решить весь этот бардак?  Буду благодарен за конструктивные ответы.

----------


## Vova2142

> Коллеги, рад приветствовать! У кого Розница 2.3 ( у меня базовая) и кто торгует табаком, есть ли возможность загружать КМ из ЧЗ ? Если есть 1С ЭДО - то да, вроде как проблем меньше. А вот если как у меня  Контур Диадок и там УПД не содержит КМ - как тогда? Понятно, что в ЧЗ косяков много, по причине отсутствия сервиса выгрузки КМ в CSV , приходится обработками или дорогим 1С ЭДО ( хотя не мы это все придумали, таки за все нужно платить) Есть ли рабочий вариант решить весь этот бардак?  Буду благодарен за конструктивные ответы.


Зачем вам КМ в Рознице? Заводите номенклатуру с признаком табак и торгуете спокойно. Зачем хранить КМ в базе???

----------

MichaelIII (18.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. а вот эту обработку может кто-нибудь помочь скачать? https://infostart.ru/public/879057/ Пожалуйста)))


*879057.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

BaldOrc (29.11.2020), KAY77 (24.11.2020), natik_82 (19.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Зачем вам КМ в Рознице? Заводите номенклатуру с признаком табак и торгуете спокойно. Зачем хранить КМ в базе???


Владимир, спасибо за оперативный ответ. Завел номен. с признаком Табак. Типа все как нужно и БЛК  в ед изм. Сканер на СОМ в клавиатуру. Сканирует коды, но не все. Уж какие ток настройки не пробовал. И CR возврат каретки и Плохие PDF, и прошивку поменял. Сканить начал. Почему не все пикает -пока не понял. Вначале была ошибка в позиции 0 XML ( это при подключении по USB ) Иван Икаличкин помог, спасибо ему огромное. Одна замрочка ушла. Осталось главное - не все  сканирует. Читал, что все ШК и QR должны быть в ШК упаковок и товаров. Типа оттуда и берутся при сканировании. У меня Контур Диадок, вот оттуда выгружал XML файл, потом грузил товар ( сигареты) в Поступление этим - PUBID_1246121-ЗагрузкаИзXML, Все вроде норм, но КМ не грузит. Обычный ШК есть. Потом скачал PUBID_1297892-ЗагрузкаШтрихкодовМОТП (2.3.6.17).. для Розницы. Снова косяк. Эта обработка создает список документов и по списку запросом в ЧЗ загружает КМ. Опять таки - если Доки загружены в базу через 1С ЭДО. А 1С ЭДО в Рознице дает только Калуга Астрал. Контур с 1С ЭДО не работает. Нужен роуминг. Это долго ждать. На Инфостарте есть классная обработка  - грузит КМ по API, но для 7.7 Зачем КМ? Возможно и не нужны. Тогда с ЧЗ как? Оборот и пр.? Торговать если не "пикает" как?) Если туплю - не обращайте внимания. Тупо зачитался или зае...ся) Забыл... Может кому и пригодится для Розница 2.3 - "полезняшка от меня" - тут эти 2 обработки - https://yadi.sk/d/Xi3_aAF62yKhcA

----------

ikalichkin (16.11.2020), natik_82 (19.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), Vlad3621 (18.03.2021), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## Vova2142

> Владимир, спасибо за оперативный ответ. Завел номен. с признаком Табак. Типа все как нужно и БЛК  в ед изм. Сканер на СОМ в клавиатуру. Сканирует коды, но не все. Уж какие ток настройки не пробовал. И CR возврат каретки и Плохие PDF, и прошивку поменял. Сканить начал. Почему не все пикает -пока не понял. Вначале была ошибка в позиции 0 XML ( это при подключении по USB ) Иван Икаличкин помог, спасибо ему огромное. Одна замрочка ушла. Осталось главное - не все  сканирует. Читал, что все ШК и QR должны быть в ШК упаковок и товаров. Типа оттуда и берутся при сканировании. У меня Контур Диадок, вот оттуда выгружал XML файл, потом грузил товар ( сигареты) в Поступление этим - PUBID_1246121-ЗагрузкаИзXML, Все вроде норм, но КМ не грузит. Обычный ШК есть. Потом скачал PUBID_1297892-ЗагрузкаШтрихкодовМОТП (2.3.6.17).. для Розницы. Снова косяк. Эта обработка создает список документов и по списку запросом в ЧЗ загружает КМ. Опять таки - если Доки загружены в базу через 1С ЭДО. А 1С ЭДО в Рознице дает только Калуга Астрал. Контур с 1С ЭДО не работает. Нужен роуминг. Это долго ждать. На Инфостарте есть классная обработка  - грузит КМ по API, но для 7.7 Зачем КМ? Возможно и не нужны. Тогда с ЧЗ как? Оборот и пр.? Торговать если не "пикает" как?) Если туплю - не обращайте внимания. Тупо зачитался или зае...ся) Забыл... Может кому и пригодится для Розница 2.3 - "полезняшка от меня" - тут эти 2 обработки - https://yadi.sk/d/Xi3_aAF62yKhcA


Кроме того что надо завести номенклатуру еще надо присвоить Штрихкод ей. Далле в РМК сканируете ШК, он по ШК находит номенклатуру, понимает что это табак(вы же указали вид товара табак) и просит отсканить марку. Сканите марку и пробиваете чек.
Можно еще быстрее - сразу сканируете марку. в ней зашит тот самый штрихкод с пачки. Программа по той же логике находит номенклатуру только марку сразу подставляет. Пишите мне на почту egor@metrika.pro, проконсультирую если остались вопросы.

----------

Masik777 (16.11.2020), MichaelIII (18.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (25.11.2020), Замка (11.12.2020), Катарина82 (16.11.2020)

----------


## ws010

Выгрузка документов из УНФ 1.6 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 (COM) 559073

----------


## e160rus

> Выгрузка документов из УНФ 1.6 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 (COM) 559073


PUBID_559073.zip

----------

666Rebel666 (16.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020)

----------


## Anoshchenkov

Доброго времени суток!
Кто сможет скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/295614/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Enot41

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать материальный отчет https://infostart.ru/public/357904/

----------


## alexlip

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, справку по зарплате для Бухгалтерии 3https://infostart.ru/public/1176349/

----------


## nikzaq

Здравствуйте!

Помогите с данной обработкой:

http://infostart.by/public/684586/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nikzaq

Здравствуйте!

Помогите с данной обработкой:

http://infostart.by/public/684586/

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, справку по зарплате для Бухгалтерии 3https://infostart.ru/public/1176349/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hStF/wDNvCBp4h

----------

BaldOrc (29.11.2020), Grios (08.06.2022), natik_82 (19.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (25.11.2020), Катарина82 (18.11.2020)

----------


## alexlip

Спасибо за помощь, но по-моему подгрузилось немного не то

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, справку по зарплате для Бухгалтерии 3https://infostart.ru/public/1176349/


Виноват, вот правильная ссылка:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3M71/53nzLYAi3

----------

666Rebel666 (18.11.2020), alexlip (18.11.2020), BaldOrc (29.11.2020), Grios (08.06.2022), KAY77 (24.11.2020), Masik777 (18.11.2020), MichaelIII (18.11.2020), mis_ra (20.11.2020), natik_82 (19.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (25.11.2020), Замка (11.12.2020), Катарина82 (23.11.2020)

----------


## Изарий

Добрый день форумчане, может кто поделиться данной обработкой буду благодарен https://infostart.ru/public/930097/

----------

Катарина82 (23.11.2020)

----------


## Zoopst

Добрый день!

Может кто-нибудь поделиться внешней печатной формой  нма-1 для бухгалтерии 3.0  
https://infostart.ru/public/296795/

Огромное спасибо тем кто откликнется

----------


## Zoopst

Добрый день!

Может кто-нибудь поделиться внешней печатной формой  нма-1 для бухгалтерии 3.0  
https://infostart.ru/public/296795/

Огромное спасибо тем кто откликнется

----------


## Nescafe-46

Добрый день! Может кто поделиться данной обработкой, буду благодарен https://infostart.ru/public/869188/

----------


## mmas37

Добрый день. есть у кого обработка -Автоматическое заполнение артикулов.? заранее спасибо.

----------


## mis_ra

> PUBID_559073.zip


Не могу скачать, поделитесь обработкой Выгрузка документов из УНФ 1.6 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 (COM) 559073

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не могу скачать, поделитесь обработкой Выгрузка документов из УНФ 1.6 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 (COM) 559073


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4KHA/2irZGaY69

----------

BaldOrc (29.11.2020), Estisis (01.12.2020), KAY77 (24.11.2020), mis_ra (20.11.2020), natik_82 (24.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## mis_ra

Спасибо:)

----------


## kazbek-271083

Прошу помочь скачать:

https://infostart.ru/public/689347/

Заренее спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Vova2142

> Прошу помочь скачать:
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/689347/
> 
> Заренее спасибо большое!!!


За рубли продают. Прямо там у купите. Наврятли кто-то поделится.

----------


## borodаn

> Прошу помочь скачать:https://infostart.ru/public/689347/


https://dropmefiles.com/npYPT

----------

666Rebel666 (20.11.2020), BaldOrc (29.11.2020), e160rus (20.11.2020), enisej (23.11.2020), Jetberry (23.11.2020), KAY77 (24.11.2020), kozavva (20.11.2020), Masik777 (21.11.2020), mis_ra (24.11.2020), nasha4 (24.11.2020), natik_82 (24.11.2020), Natka75 (30.11.2020), pony95 (23.11.2020), ZapMos (25.11.2020)

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/311813/

----------


## Катарина82

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой !!!!! Может у кого есть такая или наподобие..https://infostart.ru/public/930946/

----------


## Викуся79

Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 Или может быть другая(заполнение контрагентов по ИНН автоматом без ИТС)  Редакция 3.0.84.46. Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## e160rus

> Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 Или может быть другая(заполнение контрагентов по ИНН автоматом без ИТС)  Редакция 3.0.84.46. Заранее благодарна!!!


724586.zip

----------

BaldOrc (29.11.2020), Masik777 (27.11.2020), pony95 (30.11.2020), Викуся79 (26.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

Привет всем! 
Коллеги, у кого есть обработка обновление  классификатора банков с РБК  типа такой https://infostart.ru/public/683440/?detail=Y  - Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг ? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если завалялась. Или что подобное и рабочее для БП3 (посл релиз)

----------


## Masik777

дубль:)

----------


## GTA33

> Привет всем! 
> Коллеги, у кого есть обработка обновление  классификатора банков с РБК  типа такой https://infostart.ru/public/683440/?detail=Y  - Загрузка Классификатора Банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг ? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если завалялась. Или что подобное и рабочее для БП3 (посл релиз)


https://dropmefiles.com/z8INL <-- тут она

----------

BaldOrc (29.11.2020), Masik777 (27.11.2020), natik_82 (26.11.2020), pony95 (30.11.2020), ZapMos (27.11.2020)

----------


## griffinsc

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, достать https://infostart.ru/public/1213247/

----------


## Masik777

> https://dropmefiles.com/z8INL <-- тут она


Спасибо огромное. Что то на 3.0.82.40 не работает. Пишет " Слишком много фактических параметров". У кого заработала, ребят? Подскажите.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо огромное. Что то на 3.0.82.40 не работает. Пишет " Слишком много фактических параметров". У кого заработала, ребят? Подскажите.


Прочитайте пост 24 в комментариях к публикации https://infostart.ru/public/683440/?detail=Y

----------

Masik777 (27.11.2020), pony95 (30.11.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Прочитайте пост 24 в комментариях к публикации https://infostart.ru/public/683440/?detail=Y


)) Спасибо. Ну я так и загрузил. Просто сам бух это сделать не сможет. Поэтому думал обработку запилить, чтоб ей типа попроще было. Сам файлик то качает, но выскакивает ошибка - "Поле объекта не обнаружено ( СтраницыФормы) А так было бы удобнее через обработку. Потом нашел другую - ЗагрузкаБанковИзФайлов , тоже не работала, пока не закоментил, что совеетовали на форуме. Открылась норм. Файлик загружается, но снова ошибка "Слишком Много фактических параметров" А что за... пока не понял. Вот и спросил - может кто сделал. Эта ошибка касается не 683440. В 683440 -"Поле объекта не обнаружено ( СтраницыФормы) . А в  ЗагрузкаБанковИзФайлов - "Слишком Много фактических параметров" Лежит тут https://yadi.sk/d/oqniscQDSiJk9Q

----------

natik_82 (29.11.2020), pony95 (30.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## Masik777

В общем не стал разбираться что и как. А сама бух качать и паковать файл уж точно не сможет) Скачал уже готовую обработку. На последних БП 3.0 работает норм. Может кому пригодится. https://yadi.sk/d/ULJQDbBnIihGHQ  Есть и второй вариант - Забить в адрес браузера http://1c.rf.gd/bnk/  - скаченный тут же файл подкинуть в Все функции - Классификатор Банков - Загрузить классификатор - Загрузить обновление из файла. Ну и все в принципе. Так ничего перепаковывать не придется. Работает Проверял.

----------

alexandr_ll (28.11.2020), Estisis (01.12.2020), natik_82 (29.11.2020), olegtelec (15.04.2021), pony95 (30.11.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## welena1

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/527908/ Групповая обработка проводок для БГУ 2.0 Большое спасибо!

----------


## welena1

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/527908/ Групповая обработка проводок для БГУ 2.0 Большое спасибо!

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 Или может быть другая(заполнение контрагентов по ИНН автоматом без ИТС) Редакция 3.0.84.46. Заранее благодарна!!!

724586.zip


не могу скачать эту обработку, поделитесь пожалуйста кто скачал.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, нуждаюсь в обработке https://infostart.ru/public/724586 Или может быть другая(заполнение контрагентов по ИНН автоматом без ИТС) Редакция 3.0.84.46. Заранее благодарна!!!
> 
> 724586.zip
> 
> не могу скачать эту обработку, поделитесь пожалуйста кто скачал.


https://yadi.sk/d/xuqkysbe13JsrQ

----------

Estisis (01.12.2020), mis_ra (01.12.2020), natik_82 (02.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), welena1 (01.12.2020), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем! Ребят, никто не переносил данные или тупо номенклатуру из Айтиды в Розницу ?
Если есть что подобное - напишите, пожалуйста. На свою голову клиент взял ( ну не сам, а втюхали) эту беду - Айтиду. Сейчас  приходится переходить на Розницу.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго всем! Ребят, никто не переносил данные или тупо номенклатуру из Айтиды в Розницу ?
> Если есть что подобное - напишите, пожалуйста. На свою голову клиент взял ( ну не сам, а втюхали) эту беду - Айтиду. Сейчас  приходится переходить на Розницу.


Кто такая Айтида? Она хоть русская?

----------


## Masik777

> Кто такая Айтида? Она хоть русская?


)) Да. Типа Алоловская. Айтида – программный продукт, предназначенный для автоматизации управленческого учета на предприятиях розничной торговли и общественного питания. Вот, такая бяка)

----------


## alvani

Помогите, может есть у кого 
https://infostart.ru/public/1274057/
Спасибо!

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дня. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Нужна https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ для 3.1.14 . Спасибо

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дня. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Нужна https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ для 3.1.14 . Спасибо

----------


## e160rus

дубль

----------


## e160rus

> Хорошего всем дня. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылка уже не рабочая. Нужна https://infostart.ru/public/880915/ для 3.1.14 . Спасибо


880915УведомлениеОНачалеОтпу  ска.epf

----------

pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021)

----------


## aro

> 880915УведомлениеОНачалеОтпу  ска.epf


Спасибо вам огромное, только к сожалению моему не могу скачать я с этого 2bay. Если не затруднит закиньте на aro_93rus@mail.ru

----------


## aro

> 880915УведомлениеОНачалеОтпу  ска.epf


Спасибо вам огромное, только к сожалению моему не могу скачать я с этого 2bay. Если не затруднит закиньте на aro_93rus@mail.ru

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо вам огромное, только к сожалению моему не могу скачать я с этого 2bay. Если не затруднит закиньте на aro_93rus@mail.ru


Я и сам не понял, зачем создавать такие сложности для ребят)) Если по проще и на Я диск? Или вера не позволяет? https://yadi.sk/d/B9tSGVzRaqIrgQ

----------

aro (03.12.2020), lesenka (15.01.2021), MoonDav (21.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Замка (11.12.2020)

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/983887/
Заранее спс!

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/983887/
Заранее спс!

----------


## e160rus

> ребята поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/983887/


PUBID_983887.zip

----------

KAY77 (04.12.2020), kozavva (05.12.2020), Masik777 (03.12.2020), MoonDav (21.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Замка (11.12.2020), Катарина82 (05.12.2020)

----------


## e160rus

> Я и сам не понял, зачем создавать такие сложности для ребят)) Если по проще и на Я диск? Или вера не позволяет? https://yadi.sk/d/B9tSGVzRaqIrgQ


Может быть потому что все яндекс и майл, гугл диски забиты под самое не могу. На 2bay, анонимность, файл лежит год, после скачивания продлевается еще на год. И капает понемногу на оплату интернета, что за труды вполне приемлемо. Скорость скачивания с 2bay практически максимальная. Для скачивания нужно лишь посмотреть рекламу от спонсора и сразу закрыть, 30 сек и ссылка готова. Есть же еще те кто не может открыть рекламу, наверное вера не позволяет или адгуарды. Впрочем, большинство скачивая не забывает спасибо сказать, иногда даже в личку

----------

aro (03.12.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> PUBID_983887.zip


e160rus, Огромная благодарность Вам от всех нас, что помогаете! От души. Но, как Вы заметили-мое сообщение не более, чем с улыбкой.)) Полностью с Вами солидарен. Мало того, что спасибо не скажут, а еще типа "  Нужно: .. то да сё)) Царь типа требует)) Но тут ключевое понимание - слово "нужно". Куда деваться. Помогать, по русски-все же куда приятнее, чем обращать внимание на мелочи)

----------

aro (03.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), Замка (11.12.2020)

----------


## aro

> Может быть потому что все яндекс и майл, гугл диски забиты под самое не могу. На 2bay, анонимность, файл лежит год, после скачивания продлевается еще на год. И капает понемногу на оплату интернета, что за труды вполне приемлемо. Скорость скачивания с 2bay практически максимальная. Для скачивания нужно лишь посмотреть рекламу от спонсора и сразу закрыть, 30 сек и ссылка готова. Есть же еще те кто не может открыть рекламу, наверное вера не позволяет или адгуарды. Впрочем, большинство скачивая не забывает спасибо сказать, иногда даже в личку


Ну не могу я скачать с этого 2bay. Вижу, что помогаете людям, готов хоть под каждым словом сказать спасибо. А вот скачать файл оттуда не могу, к моему сожалению.

----------


## aro

> Может быть потому что все яндекс и майл, гугл диски забиты под самое не могу. На 2bay, анонимность, файл лежит год, после скачивания продлевается еще на год. И капает понемногу на оплату интернета, что за труды вполне приемлемо. Скорость скачивания с 2bay практически максимальная. Для скачивания нужно лишь посмотреть рекламу от спонсора и сразу закрыть, 30 сек и ссылка готова. Есть же еще те кто не может открыть рекламу, наверное вера не позволяет или адгуарды. Впрочем, большинство скачивая не забывает спасибо сказать, иногда даже в личку


Ну не могу я скачать с этого 2bay. Вижу, что помогаете людям, готов хоть под каждым словом сказать спасибо. А вот скачать файл оттуда не могу, к моему сожалению. Поверьте, я и сам такой. По возможности - помогаю людям.

----------


## nasha4

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработками, https://infostart.ru/public/1080045/ 
https://infostart.ru/public/1020313/ Спасибо!

----------


## mis_ra

[QUOTE=nasha4;614973]Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработками, https://infostart.ru/public/1080045/ 

вот эту попробуйте похожая:

https://yadi.sk/d/nkQ_dyMrDTZ62w

P.S. После того как добавите в 1С в документе реализация выбрать: Создать на основании-создание связанных объектов- формирует отчет производства за смену.

----------

4AuHuK (03.12.2020), Grios (08.06.2022), ikalichkin (03.12.2020), KAY77 (04.12.2020), kozavva (03.12.2020), Masik777 (04.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Замка (11.12.2020)

----------


## aro

Ну очень надо, выручайте у кого есть. УТ 11.4
https://infostart.ru/public/1010581/
https://infostart.ru/public/1137265/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/996315/
https://infostart.ru/public/1221845/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## aro

Ну очень надо, выручайте у кого есть. УТ 11.4
https://infostart.ru/public/1010581/
https://infostart.ru/public/1137265/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/996315/
https://infostart.ru/public/1221845/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## KAY77

> Ну не могу я скачать с этого 2bay. Вижу, что помогаете людям, готов хоть под каждым словом сказать спасибо. А вот скачать файл оттуда не могу, к моему сожалению.


Добрый день, уже в другой теме отвечали по поводу 2bay,  скачайте USDownloader и будет Вам счастье. Добавляете ссылку в программу и она сама всё скачает. Вот ссылка на прогу https://yadi.sk/d/VJPtZYAdRNcFDQ

----------

aro (04.12.2020), Liawid (07.11.2021), natik_82 (22.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## KAY77

Задваивает сообщения, дабы не оффтоп и по теме, вот ссылки на:
 Универсальные инструменты 1С https://infostart.ru/public/1178280/ https://yadi.sk/d/cwWqP_rEXoBNdQ
 Внешние печатные формы для 1С:Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/ https://yadi.sk/d/n15iuH5qAYxeVA

----------

4AuHuK (07.12.2020), alex125it (06.12.2020), alexandr_ll (04.12.2020), aro (04.12.2020), astroev (17.12.2020), bboy2008 (07.12.2020), e160rus (04.12.2020), ikalichkin (06.12.2020), kozavva (05.12.2020), Masik777 (06.12.2020), McStoun (05.12.2020), MichaelIII (04.12.2020), mis_ra (04.12.2020), MoonDav (21.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), Natka75 (10.12.2020), ntfs (03.03.2021), pony95 (09.12.2020), region86 (27.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), welena1 (13.12.2020), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Катарина82 (05.12.2020), Наталья В. (14.12.2020), ЮВ_ (05.12.2020)

----------


## vlad7711

Добрый день!
помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/818389/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aro

Может у кого есть эти или похожие. Многим бы пригодилась. ЗуП 3.1. Поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/1280131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1257131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1260280/
https://infostart.ru/public/946853/
https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
https://infostart.ru/public/1250722/
https://infostart.ru/public/1310977/
https://infostart.ru/public/1304859/
https://infostart.ru/public/1005383/
https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
https://infostart.ru/public/1254749/

----------


## aro

Может у кого есть эти или похожие. Многим бы пригодилась. ЗуП 3.1. Поделитесь
https://infostart.ru/public/1280131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1257131/
https://infostart.ru/public/1260280/
https://infostart.ru/public/946853/
https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
https://infostart.ru/public/1250722/
https://infostart.ru/public/1310977/
https://infostart.ru/public/1304859/
https://infostart.ru/public/1005383/
https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
https://infostart.ru/public/1254749/

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1109469/ и вот этой если есть https://infostart.ru/public/997421/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой  https://infostart.ru/public/997421/


версия 1.26
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23S9/LfJGeNAi3

----------

mis_ra (09.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), Natka75 (10.12.2020), nosfe (23.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## mis_ra

> версия 1.26
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23S9/LfJGeNAi3


Спасибо!!!

----------


## mis_ra

> версия 1.26
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23S9/LfJGeNAi3


Спасибо!!!

----------


## aljarreau

> PUBID_983887.zip


спасибо большое!

----------


## alerif143

> https://dropmefiles.com/npYPT


Прошу помочь скачать:https://infostart.ru/public/689347/

Выложите пожалуйста еще раз

----------


## e160rus

> Прошу помочь скачать:https://infostart.ru/public/689347/
> 
> Выложите пожалуйста еще раз


689347.zip

----------

alerif143 (10.12.2020), natik_82 (22.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Замка (11.12.2020)

----------


## Masik777

> Прошу помочь скачать:https://infostart.ru/public/689347/
> 
> Выложите пожалуйста еще раз


https://yadi.sk/d/sXa2lvaPws83Tg

----------

alerif143 (10.12.2020), Ankiss (24.12.2020), MoonDav (21.12.2020), natik_82 (14.12.2020), pony95 (09.12.2020), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), vicrubin (14.12.2020), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Замка (11.12.2020), Катарина82 (09.12.2020)

----------


## Изарий

Привет друг, помоги с этой обработкой пожалуйста

----------


## Masik777

> Привет друг, помоги с этой обработкой пожалуйста


Изарий, о какой обработке речь? К кому конкретно обращаетесь? Вроде как тут все друг- другу друзья))

----------


## gro.ss

Прошу помочи скачать Публикация № 1050787

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дням. Может есть у кого, поделитесь.
https://infostart.ru/public/1248509/
https://infostart.ru/public/714201/
https://infostart.ru/public/902778/
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## aro

Хорошего всем дням. Может есть у кого, поделитесь.
https://infostart.ru/public/1248509/
https://infostart.ru/public/714201/
https://infostart.ru/public/902778/
https://infostart.ru/public/519888/
https://infostart.ru/public/1043470/
https://infostart.ru/public/1178532/

----------


## shur44

Добрый день может есть у кого то https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/ буду очень признателен

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день может есть у кого то https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/ буду очень признателен


Shur44, а смысл? Во первых - дорогая. Маловероятно, что кто то купил. А во вторых - Эта разработка для сложных случаев. В обычной ситуации достаточно просто накатить обновление БП 3 для перехода с БП 2 и все.

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

Добрый вечер, может у кого есть данная обработка, наш нац банк опять мутит
https://infostart.ru/public/918595/
заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## And2019

Добрый день. Может есть у кого план обмена "Правила обмена УПП 1.3.137.1 -> БП КОРП 3.0.76.77 (+ перенос остатков)" https://infostart.ru/public/1014513/ заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## e160rus

> "Правила обмена УПП 1.3.137.1 -> БП КОРП 3.0.76.77 (+ перенос остатков)" https://infostart.ru/public/1014513/ заранее огромное спасибо.


PUBID_1014513.zip

----------

bboy2008 (14.12.2020), natik_82 (22.12.2020), NikolayGela (18.01.2021), pony95 (19.12.2020), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## vladurbator

Доброго времени суток!
Недавно в бухгалтерии, пришёл на место очень запущенное. 1С не грузит курсы валют с НБ РБ. Пытался сам в конфигураторе что-то исправить в модулях, читая всё подряд, но ничего не вышло.
Может у кого есть обработка какая, что сможет помочь? 
Моя помойка, в которой работаю:
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)
Бухгалтерия для Беларуси, редакция 2.1. Локализация для Республики Беларусь: СООО "1С-Минск" (2.1.16.2) 

Или на крайняк может кто эту обработку закинуть? :) 
https://infostart.ru/public/1340323/

Спасибо огромное заранее за любую помощь!

----------


## bboy2008

Добрый день. Может есть у кого такие правила обмена (конвертации) типовых УПП 1.3 --> БП 3.0
http://176.9.103.116/public/852666/
Спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Может есть у кого такие правила обмена (конвертации) типовых УПП 1.3 --> БП 3.0
> http://176.9.103.116/public/852666/
> Спасибо.


Есть такая - 276090_УПП1.3.107.2_БП3.0.61.47 - https://yadi.sk/d/fm9dOJggFDjazg Попробуйте, может подойдет.

----------

bboy2008 (15.12.2020), natik_82 (22.12.2020), pony95 (19.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## bboy2008

Нет документа Отчет производства.

----------


## Masik777

> Нет документа Отчет производства.


Может эти подойдут - 1014513_УПП1.3.123.3 - БП 3.0.71.83 - https://yadi.sk/d/3qCm1BIjxWZHNA

----------

bboy2008 (16.12.2020), natik_82 (22.12.2020), NikolayGela (18.01.2021), pony95 (19.12.2020), Svetlana_K (23.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## vlad7711

Добрый день, помогите качать https://infostart.ru/public/392614/. e-mail: vpavlenko.work@gmail.com, Спасибо!

----------


## zeona2017

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать, плиз, Загрузку цен из Excel   https://infostart.ru/public/1149771
мыло eliyana @ya.ru

----------


## zeona2017

Доброго времени суток! Помогите скачать, плиз, Загрузку цен из Excel   https://infostart.ru/public/1149771
мыло eliyana @ya.ru

----------


## Nadushkin

> Добрый день может есть у кого то https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/ буду очень признателен


Добрый день, скажите пожалуйста, не нашли обработку? Можете поделиться?

----------


## anrigor

Здравствуйте. Очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/146038/
Может есть у кого
Спасибо за внимание

----------


## anrigor

Здравствуйте. Очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/146038/
Может есть у кого
Спасибо за внимание

----------


## bboy2008

Нет документа производства.

----------


## natadizain

Добрый день. Очень нужна обработка для 1С 8.3 "Объединение договоров контрагента " 
https://infostart.ru/public/803444/

----------


## natadizain

Добрый день. Очень нужна обработка для 1С 8.3 "Объединение договоров контрагента " 
https://infostart.ru/public/803444/

----------


## natadizain

Добрый день. Очень нужна обработка для 1с 8.3 "Объединение договоров контрагента в Бухгалтерии 3.0" 
https://infostart.ru/public/803444/

----------


## astroev

Нужна обработка по переносу контрагентов из БП 3.0 в УТ 11.4 (партнеры/клиенты - контрагенты) поделитесь пожалуйста
Типа такой
https://infostart.ru/public/1174502/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день, скажите пожалуйста, не нашли обработку? Можете поделиться?


Тоже нужна цена там дорогая если с 10-ом скинутся то уже нормальная))

----------


## sheshunova1960

срочно нужна обработка по переносу алкогольной продукции с регистра 2 в регистр1 для 1с розница. Пожалуйста, есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Masik777

> срочно нужна обработка по переносу алкогольной продукции с регистра 2 в регистр1 для 1с розница. Пожалуйста, есть у кого-нибудь?


Попробуйте эту. https://yadi.sk/d/ujYOFemPnAarag Там все просто- выбираете документ из рег1 и потом передаете в рег2. Думаю,что разберетесь)) Ой...Поспешил. Вам то наоборот нужно.. Ну да пусть, вдруг понадобится кому. А по Вашему вопросу прочитайте тут - https://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=655341 ну и тут немного - https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=860062 Не для рекламы, но я ставил клиентам эту прогу.  https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/?p_...87536037122370 Намного удобнее, чем Розница. Именно касаемо алкоголя. Много прог есть. К примеру и эта - https://egaishelper.ru/

----------

pony95 (20.12.2020), sheshunova1960 (20.12.2020), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021)

----------


## vantus88

Добрый день нужно  1 обработку и правила для переноса УТ10.3 в УТ 11.4 https://infostart.ru/public/861398/

----------


## sheshunova1960

Спасибо за отзывчивость.

----------


## Nerevan

Добрый день. Нужна свежая ВПФ для типовой УПД, заранее спасибо

----------


## Рамина

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, нужен отчет График отпусков для 1С Бухгалтерия 3
https://infostart.ru/public/1165312/
буду очень благодарна

----------


## awgustins

Можно перезалить обработку. Спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> Можно перезалить обработку. Спасибо


Какую?

----------


## slawad

не выложите еще раз? или в личку?

----------


## Masik777

> не выложите еще раз? или в личку?


Вы не ответили, о какой именно обработке речь?

----------


## slawad

https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/?detail=Y

----------


## lavkz

Помогите скачать люди добрые. https://infostart.ru/public/915865/

----------


## dimarrioo

Добрый день. У кого-нибудь есть базопузомер для 8.3 работающий? Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## InvoDev

https://dropmefiles.com/cG35o      может подойдёт?

----------

ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## Alexandr2015

Добрый день!
Нужная свежая выгрузка данных из Альфа-Авто в Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0, на форуме Раруса они идут в таком виде "Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3)_2020.08.18"  . Может есть поновее? По поиску в инете, к сожалению, ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Alexandr2015

Добрый день!
Нужная свежая выгрузка данных из Альфа-Авто в Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0, на форуме Раруса они идут в таком виде "Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3)_2020.08.18"  . Может есть поновее? По поиску в инете, к сожалению, ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Нужная свежая выгрузка данных из Альфа-Авто в Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0, на форуме Раруса они идут в таком виде "Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3)_2020.08.18"  . Может есть поновее? По поиску в инете, к сожалению, ничего не нашёл.


все про альфе тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....288#post616288

----------


## Liliyakh

Добрый день,
помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1265916/

----------


## Liliyakh

Добрый день,
помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1265916/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. У кого-нибудь есть базопузомер для 8.3 работающий? Поделитесь пожалуйста


Ну очень древний: *439778_Базопузомер2016_1.01.erf*, *зеркало*

----------

natik_82 (04.01.2021), pony95 (29.12.2020), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. У кого-нибудь есть базопузомер для 8.3 работающий? Поделитесь пожалуйста


Базопузомер *2.0.0.1* (https://infostart.ru/public/439778):
https://dropmefiles.com/idgBn

----------

alex125it (29.12.2020), blackshaark (16.01.2021), logdog (05.01.2021), MichaelIII (30.12.2020), natik_82 (04.01.2021), pony95 (29.12.2020), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Замка (30.12.2020), Катарина82 (08.01.2021)

----------


## Natka75

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Приказ о вводе в эксплуатацию для справочника "Основные средства" (БП 3)» https://infostart.ru/public/1201820/
СПАСИБО

----------


## free03

Прошу помочь с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/195043/
https://infostart.ru/public/195043/product/201197/

----------


## Sanich67

Добрый день
Помогите с этой обработкой

https://infostart.ru/public/1026772/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день
> Помогите с этой обработкой
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1026772/


Я пользуюсь другой (слегка доработана)
https://infostart.ru/public/82560/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tTnW/Xvt8Dx5X2

----------

blackshaark (16.01.2021), de_Gauss (14.01.2021), Masik777 (06.01.2021), mis_ra (06.01.2021), natik_82 (04.01.2021), pony95 (08.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), ZapMos (06.01.2021), Катарина82 (08.01.2021)

----------


## puamzavr

привет.
помогите найти такую обработку..  https://infostart.ru/public/1155114/

----------


## logdog

ни у кого нету случаем https://infostart.ru/public/984877/ КС-2 и КС-3 в "1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0" ?

----------


## vitaminchik

Здравствуйте, помогите найти внешнюю обработку для 8,3 УНФ выгрузка и загрузка справочник номенклатура и контрагенты, желательно со штрихкодами

----------


## 4AuHuK

> ни у кого нету случаем https://infostart.ru/public/984877/ КС-2 и КС-3 в "1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0" ?


Есть другие КС-2 и КС-3:
https://dropmefiles.com/312Yt

----------

alexlip (21.01.2021), natik_82 (09.01.2021), pony95 (12.01.2021), ZapMos (08.01.2021), Катарина82 (08.01.2021)

----------


## Ruslan998844

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1015602/
спасибо, ruslan998844@mail.ru

----------


## sergimpex

Добрый день! очень нужна внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату с весом и объемом (который будет читать вес и объем для НАБОРОВ)

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, есть у кото такая https://expert.chistov.pro/public/875791/?

----------


## NikitoSS

Добрый день. Нужна вот такая для ут10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/ burito@inbox.ru Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Masik777

Есть, но для Розница https://yadi.sk/d/CffD__P_wJCNMw

----------

MichaelIII (25.01.2021), olegtelec (14.04.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), ZapMos (16.01.2021)

----------


## Malsagov

Здравствуйте нужна обработка срочно)) https://infostart.ru/public/1224626/

----------


## blackshaark

Всем привет, можете помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/949606/
почта polkovnikov.denis2011@yandex.ru Спасибо !

----------


## Centrator

Доброго дня. Очень нужно вот эту обработку. https://infostart.ru/public/download...390&pub=283437
Буду очень признателен! (дублирую из другой темы)

----------


## Centrator

Доброго дня. Очень нужно вот эту обработку. https://infostart.ru/public/download...390&pub=283437
Буду очень признателен! (дублирую из другой темы)

----------


## lx31

Добрый день! нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/937765/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1190839/.  Заранее спасибо lekc89@mail.ru

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Нужна вот такая для ут10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/ burito@inbox.ru Буду очень благодарен


Для УТ10. https://yadi.sk/d/_LPglU2SMiqhEw

----------

Ankiss (02.04.2021), MichaelIII (25.01.2021), NikitoSS (18.01.2021), pony95 (18.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Нужна вот такая для ут10.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1246121/ burito@inbox.ru Буду очень благодарен


Для УТ10. https://yadi.sk/d/_LPglU2SMiqhEw

----------

666Rebel666 (17.01.2021), ikalichkin (17.01.2021), NikitoSS (18.01.2021), olegtelec (14.04.2021), pony95 (18.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), YANEINDEZID (23.01.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть у кого *[РТ 2.2] Печать этикеток и ценников с двумя ценами и остатками для Розница 2.2:* https://infostart.ru/public/287758/ ?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## yuto66

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна вот эта обработка для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.3  https://infostart.ru/public/614898/
Очень буду благодарна и признательна

----------


## yuto66

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна вот эта обработка для 1с Бухгалтерия 8.3  https://infostart.ru/public/614898/
Очень буду благодарна и признательна

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/390688/ и вот этой https://infostart.ru/public/1074893/

----------


## vsk7777

Доброго дня. Очень нужно вот эту обработку. https://infostart.ru/public/1193367/
Буду очень признателен!
почта vsk77@list.ru

----------


## Natka75

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Отчет по продажам с себестоимостью, наценками, рентабельностью (по регистру бухгалтерии) для БП 3.0"
Публикация № 627065 https://infostart.ru/public/627065/
Очень буду благодарна и признательна.

----------


## Замка

День добрый, пожалуйста поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1051335/.  Буду очень признательна!

----------


## YANEINDEZID

https://infostart.ru/public/1260474/
Загрузка классификатора банков с сайта РосБизнесКонсалтинг или 1С

Очень нужна пожалуйста.

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой "Отчет по продажам с себестоимостью, наценками, рентабельностью (по регистру бухгалтерии) для БП 3.0"
> Публикация № 627065 https://infostart.ru/public/627065/
> Очень буду благодарна и признательна.


*627065.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (21.01.2021), Ilia159 (07.04.2021), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), KAY77 (25.01.2021), Natka75 (21.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021), Замка (21.01.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1315106/ или может у кого есть....
Заранее спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Катарина82

Доброго всем! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1315106/ или может у кого есть....
Заранее спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## slava.poison

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1197201/ пожалуйста!

----------


## user046

Добрый вечер! Патчем последним не поделитесь на проф Версию 3.0.88.22

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер! Патчем последним не поделитесь на проф Версию 3.0.88.22


патчи для 3.0.88.22:
https://dropmefiles.com/wcsHe

----------

mis_ra (25.01.2021), pony95 (27.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), user046 (22.01.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## Olly-lu

Добрый день!Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1257342/

----------


## Olly-lu

Добрый день!Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1257342/
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## о833

Доброго времени суток коллеги,поделитесь правилами обмена или обработками переноса данных бух 2,5 из в бух 3.0 и бух 2,5 из в зуп 3,1.
Спасибо огромное

----------


## buhnatasha

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна обработка для 1 с 8.3 бухгалтерия предприятия для загрузки данных из ОФД сбис. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## buhnatasha

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/download...45&pub=1174939

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна обработка для 1 с 8.3 бухгалтерия предприятия для загрузки данных из ОФД сбис. Помогите пожалуйста.


https://yadi.sk/d/o72YIKplHuvKVw https://yadi.sk/d/aLZ5q8m4uv87Zg     попробуйте что то их этих обработок.

----------

buhnatasha (02.02.2021), MichaelIII (10.02.2021), Natka75 (14.02.2021), pony95 (03.02.2021), Svetlana_K (08.02.2021), Veronika123 (15.02.2021), YANEINDEZID (30.01.2021), ZapMos (30.01.2021)

----------


## zbugz

Добрый день, поделитесь https://infostart.ru/public/1260474/
Или как обновить классификатор банка после обновления БП 3.0.88.32. Старый способы не работают и даже кнопки исчезли

----------


## kozavva

Доброго дня.
Поделитесь обработиной пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/1128862/
Доходы из 6-НДФЛ (строка 020) и доходы из РСВ (строка 030) и их отклонение

----------


## Supin

Здравствуйте, тут выкладывали уже обработки, но ссылки просрочены, поделитесь плиз у кого есть чем-нибудь
внешняя печатная форма Счет на оплату для БП 3.0 - выкладывал 4AuHuK

----------


## kzyxf

Здравствуйте, нужна такая обработка : Поступление денежных средств по контрагентам.erf

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте, тут выкладывали уже обработки, но ссылки просрочены, поделитесь плиз у кого есть чем-нибудь
> внешняя печатная форма Счет на оплату для БП 3.0 - выкладывал 4AuHuK


*Счет на оплату* (работает на всех последних обновлениях Бухгалтерии ред. 3):
https://dropmefiles.com/bstG1

----------

mis_ra (10.02.2021), Natka75 (14.02.2021), pony95 (05.02.2021), Svetlana_K (08.02.2021), ZapMos (06.02.2021), Замка (08.02.2021), Катарина82 (05.02.2021)

----------


## klad77

Добрый день.
Поделитесь у кого есть https://infostart.ru/public/997743/ - Переход на раздельный учет НДС. Обработки для ввода остатков и добавления движений в регистр НДС раздельный учет или аналог

----------


## McTR

Добрый ден. Друзья, помогите скачть во эти две обработки https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ и https://infostart.ru/public/1311031/ ,очень надо - это автоматическое создание актов сверок. Спасибо. Если можно на ya. диск . Спасибо!

----------


## pavelnnn

День добрый!
Коллеги, помогите скачать обработку "БП 3.0: Ведомость амортизации ОС со сроком полезного использования"
https://infostart.ru/public/665259/
Спасибо

----------


## pavelnnn

День добрый!
Коллеги, помогите скачать обработку "БП 3.0: Ведомость амортизации ОС со сроком полезного использования"
https://infostart.ru/public/665259/
Спасибо

----------


## Ыгькфл412

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/

----------


## lux17

Здравствуйте! Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть обработка поиск и заполнение контрагентов по ИНН https://infostart.ru/public/1074199/

----------


## aro

Добрый день. Если есть - поделитесь. Спасибо https://infostart.ru/public/1110217/

----------


## MichaelIII

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
> https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/


https://dropmefiles.com/qbtf0

----------

4AuHuK (10.02.2021), Bostongeorge (16.04.2021), mis_ra (10.02.2021), nasha4 (10.02.2021), pony95 (10.02.2021), ZapMos (21.02.2021)

----------


## mis_ra

> Добрый день. Если есть - поделитесь. Спасибо https://infostart.ru/public/1110217/


Так в БП 8.3 в справочнике номенклатура уже есть встроенная печатная форма спецификации (точно такая же по форме как в этом расширении).

----------


## mis_ra

> Добрый день. Если есть - поделитесь. Спасибо https://infostart.ru/public/1110217/


Так в БП 8.3 в справочнике номенклатура уже есть встроенная печатная форма спецификации (точно такая же по форме как в этом расширении).

----------


## ktest00

Здравствуйте!
Можно ли найти такую обработку?
https://infostart.ru/public/1026772/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## os-john

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней печатной формой "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней печатной формой "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0


 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jfkn/qiWJ3sZfN

----------

666Rebel666 (12.02.2021), Ankiss (02.04.2021), bboy2008 (13.02.2021), daydream-07 (16.04.2021), Liawid (07.11.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), os-john (13.02.2021), pony95 (14.02.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ws010 (14.02.2021), YANEINDEZID (12.02.2021), ZapMos (21.02.2021), миша148 (04.03.2021)

----------


## Natka75

Добрый день! Прошу помощи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой «Приказ о вводе в эксплуатацию для справочника "Основные средства" (БП 3)» https://infostart.ru/public/1201820/
СПАСИБО

----------


## Nati999

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста!! очень нужна обработка удаление организаций в БП 8.3

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста!! очень нужна обработка удаление организаций в БП 8.3


По личного опыта - лучше использовать стандартную РИБ по организации.
Выделить из первичной базы нужные организации - отключить РИБ и сжечь первую базу :)

----------

MichaelIII (18.02.2021)

----------


## GTA33

дубль

----------


## Nati999

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста!! очень нужна обработка удаление организаций в БП 8.3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста!! очень нужна обработка удаление организаций в БП 8.3


https://infostart.ru/public/1033434/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Yinq/f8zCZE3z6

----------

jackishewazina (13.04.2021), Masik777 (22.02.2021), pony95 (14.02.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (21.02.2021), Замка (15.02.2021)

----------


## Nati999

> По личного опыта - лучше использовать стандартную РИБ по организации.
> Выделить из первичной базы нужные организации - отключить РИБ и сжечь первую базу :)


я не очень понимаю как это сделать, немножко подробнее, можно?

----------


## ws010

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста!! очень нужна обработка удаление организаций в БП 8.3


Удаляю с помощью этой:  
УдалениеДанныхПоВыбранной  Организации_БП3.0.epf

----------

MichaelIII (18.02.2021), pony95 (14.02.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (21.02.2021)

----------


## Nati999

Огромное спасибо!! получилось с РИБ

----------


## Smash97

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой Загрузка банковской выписки из Excel
Спасибо

----------


## Smash97

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой Загрузка банковской выписки из Excel
Спасибо

----------


## Замка

День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/882080/. Выручите!!!!

----------


## Замка

День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/882080/. Выручите!!!!

----------


## Evolve

Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/939692/.

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, есть ли такая обработка, чтобы при загрузке банковской  выписки, комиссия банка за эквайринг в документе поступления на расчетный счет автоматически подтягивалась в ячейку комиссия банка? Дайте ссылочку на обработку! Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, есть ли такая обработка, чтобы при загрузке банковской  выписки, комиссия банка за эквайринг в документе поступления на расчетный счет автоматически подтягивалась в ячейку комиссия банка? Дайте ссылочку на обработку! Заранее спасибо!!!


 https://infostart.ru/public/1287098/  - лежит тут  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1J6XOtiukRfNmw Ток внимательно прочтите, как работать. Т.е в Назначении платежа слово ДО суммы копируете точно до символов и вставляете в поле Текст ДО ( пробелы так же учитываете, чтобы их не было)  <тут сама сумма> и текст ПОСЛЕ  суммы . Работает норм. Проверял.

----------

alexandr_ll (24.02.2021), dimonnich (30.06.2022), kozavva (04.03.2021), Natka75 (23.02.2021), pony95 (24.02.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), Veta K (12.04.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), АлексБор (02.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Всем привет!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой Загрузка банковской выписки из Excel
> Спасибо


"Загрузка данных из табличного документа". Она как раз для работы с xls файлами.
лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dt5rFx2wXvUM6A

----------

ipdev (28.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), Lucky Patcher (26.02.2021), Natka75 (23.02.2021), pony95 (24.02.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), YANEINDEZID (27.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), АлексБор (02.03.2021)

----------


## IuliiaT

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Сборник обработок для Загрузки\Выгрузки данных.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eFS2knyaK9vW1A?w=1

Помогу с нужными обработками, пишите ЛС.

----------

alex125it (27.02.2021), alexandr_ll (26.02.2021), IChe (21.05.2021), Ilia159 (07.04.2021), ipdev (28.02.2021), kozavva (04.03.2021), kuv (05.03.2021), Masik777 (07.03.2021), nemo22 (01.06.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), Veronika123 (25.06.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), АлексБор (02.03.2021)

----------


## Adil89

подскажи при выгрузке и загрузку дублирует организацию и физ лица. 
есть ли обработка по удалению дублей?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> подскажи при выгрузке и загрузку дублирует организацию и физ лица. 
> есть ли обработка по удалению дублей?


Администрирование - Обслуживание - Корректировка данных - Поиск и удаление дублей

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/d6HwEQBoBxknEQ

Поиск и удаления дублей без ограничения в 5000 объектов( в типовом стоит ограничение).

----------

666Rebel666 (26.02.2021), kuv (05.03.2021), Masik777 (28.02.2021), MichaelIII (27.02.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), Veronika123 (25.06.2021), YANEINDEZID (27.02.2021), ZapMos (26.02.2021), АлексБор (02.03.2021)

----------


## giza8

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/968528/
Либо показать как в регистре ЗП к выплате сделать так, чтобы не выходило в ведомости. Корректировал, но всё равно через определенное время опять выскакивают фантомные долги. Это из-за перехода с 2.0 на 3.0

stimu1us@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## giza8

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/968528/
Либо показать как в регистре ЗП к выплате сделать так, чтобы не выходило в ведомости. Корректировал, но всё равно через определенное время опять выскакивают фантомные долги. Это из-за перехода с 2.0 на 3.0

stimu1us@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Нужен Внешний отчет для УТ 11.4:
Реестр перемещений с суммами по виду цен для УТ 11.4
https://infostart.ru/public/1383605/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/968528/
> Либо показать как в регистре ЗП к выплате сделать так, чтобы не выходило в ведомости. Корректировал, но всё равно через определенное время опять выскакивают фантомные долги. Это из-за перехода с 2.0 на 3.0
> 
> stimu1us@bk.ru
> Заранее благодарен


*968528.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (28.02.2021), alexandr_ll (28.02.2021), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), Masik777 (28.02.2021), mis_ra (02.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), Serg2008t (16.04.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

Скачивалось для себя, может кому пригодится
*Ведомость по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами (регламентированный учет) по данным регистров накопления для КА 1.1, УПП 1.3*
Ссылка на PUBID_637034.zip

----------

666Rebel666 (28.02.2021), ikalichkin (28.02.2021), MichaelIII (06.03.2021), pony95 (05.03.2021), root7 (28.02.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## nosfe

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/633315/

----------


## svetik2305

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/816750, на форуме не могу найти или какой-нибудь другой с помощью которой можно выгружать УПД в xml для Диадока. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

*svetik2305*
Выгрузка УПД в формате XML для Диадок, Сайнердокс и др.
Ссылка на PUBID_1127047.zip

----------

bboy2008 (06.03.2021), Masik777 (07.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), root7 (06.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), Veta K (12.04.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## first_may

Здравствуйте. 

Помогите скачать для БП отчет по продажам с себестоимостью.
Какой нибудь из
https://infostart.ru/public/627065/
https://infostart.ru/public/1098401/
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/261493/


или поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть что то подобное.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> 
> Помогите скачать для БП отчет по продажам с себестоимостью.
> Какой нибудь из
> https://infostart.ru/public/627065/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1098401/
> http://catalog.mista.ru/public/261493/
> 
> 
> ...


https://infostart.ru/public/627065/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jskU/TFZP8M66f

----------

Ankiss (02.04.2021), buh_help (07.01.2023), DrRudolfDrok (08.03.2021), first_may (07.03.2021), ITrue_37 (07.04.2021), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), kozavva (16.03.2021), mis_ra (21.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), миша148 (08.06.2021)

----------


## Natka75

> Здравствуйте. 
> 
> Помогите скачать для БП отчет по продажам с себестоимостью.
> Какой нибудь из
> https://infostart.ru/public/627065/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1098401/
> http://catalog.mista.ru/public/261493/
> 
> 
> ...


Добрый день.
Здесь на 180 странице есть рабочая ссылка на эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/627065/

----------

first_may (07.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Здесь на 180 странице есть рабочая ссылка на эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/627065/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mOSTzSYTWRPk_w

----------

first_may (08.03.2021), kozavva (16.03.2021), pony95 (09.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## abdula7067

Всем доброго дня! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/966997/

----------


## Олег2407

Всем добра:)
пришлите, пожалуйста, шаблоны мед документов для 1с Поликлиника 3. Очень надо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Всем привет есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1236949/  (Перенос данных из УНФ 1.6 в БП 3.0)

----------


## aro

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B8pp/DUWka9JuT


Добрый день. Можете ссылку обновить? Если есть и для УТ - буду благодарен

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/573370/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1175502/ для ут 11.4

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/573370/ или https://infostart.ru/public/1175502/ для ут 11.4

----------


## rubordenko

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/595790/ (новая версия)
unmrak@pm.me

----------


## zloi_bukax

Помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/696633/

----------


## Андрей2008

Добрый день, нужна свежая обработка Идентификатор государственных контрактов для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия Проф. Спасибо

----------


## aro

Все для ЗуП 3.1

https://infostart.ru/public/1041745/
1041745_Отчет_по_алиментам.rar
https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/
1029164_За_вление_на_отпуск.rar
https://infostart.ru/public/899647/
899647_ЗакрытиеОстатков.rar
https://infostart.ru/public/799895/
799895_ДополнительноеСоглаше

----------

KAY77 (29.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), Serg2008t (15.04.2021), vladellec (11.03.2022), YANEINDEZID (12.03.2021), Катарина82 (11.03.2021)

----------


## aro

Все для ЗуП 3.1
5. 545656_РасчетныйЛист.rar
6. ДопСоглашениеПриКадровомП  еремещении_v2.0.epf
https://infostart.ru/public/515978/
7.515978_Выгрузка_и_загрузка_таб  ел__учета_рабочего_времени_

----------

enisej (12.03.2021), KAY77 (29.03.2021), kolko.lena (22.03.2021), lavkz (12.03.2021), pony95 (13.03.2021), Serg2008t (15.04.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), YANEINDEZID (12.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Катарина82 (11.03.2021)

----------


## Катарина82

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста, если имеется:
https://infostart.ru/public/1235836/
https://infostart.ru/public/1338508/
https://infostart.ru/public/1220029/
https://infostart.ru/public/1077354/

----------


## vladir_84

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1221186/#slide-to-files

----------


## Замка

День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/332477/.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/332477/.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4L93/aJzdo6Pib

----------

jackishewazina (13.04.2021), Ladydy (11.02.2022), pony95 (13.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Замка (12.03.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/332477/.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4L93/aJzdo6Pib

----------

pony95 (13.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Замка (12.03.2021)

----------


## AnatolRussia

День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/695957/ https://infostart.ru/public/615589/ для бухгалтерии 3.0
 Выручите!!!!

----------


## AnatolRussia

День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/695957/ https://infostart.ru/public/615589/ для бухгалтерии 3.0
 Выручите!!!!

----------


## MichaelIII

> День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/695957/ https://infostart.ru/public/615589/ для бухгалтерии 3.0
>  Выручите!!!!


https://infostart.ru/public/615589/
https://dropmefiles.com/IGtlD

----------

bboy2008 (16.03.2021), kozavva (16.03.2021), mis_ra (21.03.2021), pony95 (16.03.2021), popenko (16.03.2021), t15-y (16.03.2021), witaw (17.03.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Замка (18.03.2021), Катарина82 (16.03.2021)

----------


## BaldEagle

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1235836/

----------


## Ded_Kuzmich

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой  
https://infostart.ru/public/997060/

----------


## Ded_Kuzmich

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой  
https://infostart.ru/public/997060/

----------


## Zin65

Здравствуйте, помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/972578/ или подобной для загрузки спецификаций из экзель-файла

----------


## Nik711

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
Печать кассовых чеков на одну ККМ с нескольких рабочих мест для УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, Розница 2.3 - 2.2, УНФ 1.6, ERP 2.4, БП 3, БГУ2 (54-ФЗ, Управляемые формы, маркировка, егаис)
Публикация № 892765
https://infostart.ru/public/892765/

----------


## Nik711

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
Печать кассовых чеков на одну ККМ с нескольких рабочих мест для УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, Розница 2.3 - 2.2, УНФ 1.6, ERP 2.4, БП 3, БГУ2 (54-ФЗ, Управляемые формы, маркировка, егаис)
Публикация № 892765
https://infostart.ru/public/892765/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
> Печать кассовых чеков на одну ККМ с нескольких рабочих мест для УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, Розница 2.3 - 2.2, УНФ 1.6, ERP 2.4, БП 3, БГУ2 (54-ФЗ, Управляемые формы, маркировка, егаис)
> Публикация № 892765
> https://infostart.ru/public/892765/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ZBeiY1VC-mrQGw

----------

Lucky Patcher (17.03.2021), montisum (02.04.2021), Nik711 (17.03.2021), pony95 (17.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> День добрый! Пожалуйста помогите скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/332477/.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-rc9MWPv7OI9ug

----------

KAY77 (29.03.2021), Nik711 (17.03.2021), pony95 (17.03.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (18.03.2021), Замка (23.03.2021)

----------


## Lucky Patcher

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой 
> Печать кассовых чеков на одну ККМ с нескольких рабочих мест для УТ 11.4, КА 2.4, Розница 2.3 - 2.2, УНФ 1.6, ERP 2.4, БП 3, БГУ2 (54-ФЗ, Управляемые формы, маркировка, егаис)
> Публикация № 892765
> https://infostart.ru/public/892765/


На втором компе можно идентифицировать то же самое рабочее место и пользователь будет работать под тем же рабочим местом. Делается это в файле
C:\Users\ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ\AppData\Local\1C  \1cv8\1cv8u.pfl
На втором компьютере просто заменяете этот файл с первого где все оборудование настроено.

----------

alexandr_ll (18.03.2021), pony95 (22.03.2021), Serg2008t (15.04.2021)

----------


## JuixyJes

День добрый, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/635667/

----------


## Nadya10

Добрый день.

----------


## afalina87

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1258804/

----------


## Nik711

Добрый день,
на терминальном сервере такой вариант тоже пройдет?
и в архиве обработка только для розницы, а для торговли 11 она-же или должна быть другая?

----------


## Nik711

Добрый день,
на терминальном сервере такой вариант тоже пройдет?
и в архиве обработка только для розницы, а для торговли 11 она-же или должна быть другая?

----------


## Nik711

> На втором компе можно идентифицировать то же самое рабочее место и пользователь будет работать под тем же рабочим местом. Делается это в файле
> C:\Users\ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ\AppData\Local\1C  \1cv8\1cv8u.pfl
> На втором компьютере просто заменяете этот файл с первого где все оборудование настроено.


добрый день, в архиве обработка только для розницы. просьба помочь с обработкой для УТ 11.4

----------


## Nik711

> На втором компе можно идентифицировать то же самое рабочее место и пользователь будет работать под тем же рабочим местом. Делается это в файле
> C:\Users\ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬ\AppData\Local\1C  \1cv8\1cv8u.pfl
> На втором компьютере просто заменяете этот файл с первого где все оборудование настроено.


добрый день, в архиве обработка только для розницы. просьба помочь с обработкой для УТ 11.4

----------


## kiforenko

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1376675/
Выгрузка УПД в формате xml для загрузки в ЭДО Лайт (честный знак) с кодами маркировки для БП 3

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Может у кого есть внешняя печатная форма или отчет "Акт Сверки взаиморасчетов по нескольким контрагентам и договорам" для Бухгалтерия РК 3.0?  Не могли бы поделиться? Благодарю.

----------


## IChe

Всем, добрый день. Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1201820/
Пожалуйста помогите у кого есть возможность. 
Спасибо!

----------


## IChe

Дубль.

----------


## fifa2019

Здравствуйте! помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/937082/

----------


## Greencoff

Люди добрые, помогите файлом ACC20_30.xml пожалуйста

----------

Andrey211 (28.01.2022)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Люди добрые, помогите файлом ACC20_30.xml пожалуйста


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....рия/page144

----------

pony95 (05.04.2021)

----------


## Greencoff

> Только для 2.0.62.5 -> 3.0.38.51 : *ACC20_30.xml*,  *зеркало*


к сожалению устаревшие правила, думал вдруг у кого свежее есть с выгрузкой документов

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> к сожалению устаревшие правила, думал вдруг у кого свежее есть с выгрузкой документов


а эти правило не переносят документы?

----------


## Nik711

Добрый вечер,
помогите пожалуйста скачать "Печать кассовых чеков на одну ККТ с нескольких рабочих мест для УТ 11.4   1.7.2x" Публикация № 892765

----------


## Олег_1975

Приветствую форумчане,
помогите пожалуйста скачать "Остатки и движения регистра прочих расчетов в Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0"
https://infostart.ru/public/download...59&pub=1406155
Спасибо.

----------


## try

Здравствуйте! помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/674348/

----------


## Rollling_man

Добрый день!
https://infostart.ru/public/1064651/
Скачайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## SAndrey12

Добрый день! Очень надо, а то за...
https://infostart.ru/public/1100119/
Скачайте, плиз.

----------


## SAndrey12

Добрый день! Очень надо, а то за...
https://infostart.ru/public/1100119/
Скачайте, плиз.

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/014181/

----------


## kozavva

> Люди добрые, помогите файлом ACC20_30.xml пожалуйста


Для  версии 8.3.18.1289 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fxFW/3k5CLghqE

----------

ikalichkin (07.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/014181/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/n3oBKHB0zrOBFg

----------

666Rebel666 (07.04.2021), Ankiss (12.04.2021), Asmadies (12.04.2021), mis_ra (12.04.2021), oakmen (11.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021), АлексБор (08.04.2021), Замка (16.04.2021), Катарина82 (08.04.2021), миша148 (13.04.2021)

----------


## NikNylov

Добрый день
Может кто помочь с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1043804/
Нужна из комплексной автоматизации 2.4 в бухгалтерию 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/674348/


*674348.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (07.04.2021), Ankiss (12.04.2021), Asmadies (12.04.2021), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), pony95 (09.04.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (09.04.2021)

----------


## Asmadies

Добрый день 
помогите скачать оброботку https://infostart.ru/public/323681/
очень надо спасибо заранее добрым людям

----------


## Asmadies

Добрый день 
помогите скачать оброботку https://infostart.ru/public/323681/
очень надо спасибо заранее добрым людям

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день 
> помогите скачать оброботку https://infostart.ru/public/323681/
> очень надо спасибо заранее добрым людям


https://dropmefiles.com/UqRsD - не совсем свежая версия, но может подойдёт

----------

Ankiss (12.04.2021), Asmadies (15.04.2021), MichaelIII (14.04.2021), pony95 (14.04.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021), АлексБор (13.04.2021), Катарина82 (12.04.2021)

----------


## den2283411

отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия, скажмте пожалуйста почему когда открываю через файл обработку у меня белый экран ...пустое окно....1С8.3

----------


## ikalichkin

> отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия, скажмте пожалуйста почему когда открываю через файл обработку у меня белый экран ...пустое окно....1С8.3


Не надо открывать обработки для обычных форм...

----------


## scraper34

Модуль "Путевой лист" для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/990003/

----------


## SuperMen

Добрый день!

Помогите с данной обработкой

https://infostart.ru/public/566975/

----------


## scraper34

Помогите КТО МОЖЕТ скачать обработку ИНФОСТАРТа : Модуль "Путевой лист" для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0
Публикация № 990003, ссылка http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/990003/
ИЛИ здесь: http://www.buh77.ru/pll_8_2.htm заголовок: Учет путевых листов легковых и грузовых автомобилей и ГСМ в баках - внешние обработки для конфигураций 1С 8 ... Скачать "Учет путевых листов Легковых и Грузовых автомобилей для 1С 8.3"    uchet-putevih-listov-i-gsm-v-bakah-1c-8-3

----------


## natalia-pavlov

delete

----------


## SuperMen

Наталья спасибо но эта версия 11.4.13 у меня не работает(выкидывает ошибку Метод объектане обнаружен (ТипОтчетаСтрокой), надо под 11.4.10.62. если есть другие варианты скиньте можно и на почту icover161@mail.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Модуль "Путевой лист" для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0
> http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/990003/


Там давно встроенный он есть, просто в включите его отображение.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Модуль "Путевой лист" для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0
> http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/990003/


Там давно встроенный он есть, просто в включите его отображение.

----------


## den2283411

> Не надо открывать обработки для обычных форм...


тогда подскажите как надо открывать и как работать с ними..что делать?

----------


## Панда89

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/948713/
логин и пароль интернет-поддержки в конфигурациях 1С

----------


## scraper34

"Там давно встроенный он есть, просто в включите его отображение." - включили уже давно и печатная форма есть только для легкового автомобиля, для грузовика с прицепом печатной формы нет....

----------


## scraper34

Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия
Цитата Сообщение от scraper34 Посмотреть сообщение
Модуль "Путевой лист" для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0
http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/990003/
Touch_of_soul Touch_of_soul на форуме: Там давно встроенный он есть, просто в включите его отображение.ПЕЧАТНОЙ ФОРМЫ НА ГРУЗОВИК НЕТ.jpg

НА ГРУЗОВИК ПЕЧАТНОЙ ФОРМЫ НЕТУ...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток!
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/948713/
> логин и пароль интернет-поддержки в конфигурациях 1С


*948713.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (14.04.2021), alexandr_ll (14.04.2021), Masik777 (16.04.2021), MichaelIII (14.04.2021), nemo22 (01.06.2021), pony95 (14.04.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Tolik1 (23.04.2021), ZapMos (17.04.2021), Панда89 (14.04.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Re: Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия
> Цитата Сообщение от scraper34 Посмотреть сообщение
> Модуль "Путевой лист" для 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 3.0
> http://develop.ot-soft.ru/public/990003/
> Touch_of_soul Touch_of_soul на форуме: Там давно встроенный он есть, просто в включите его отображение.ПЕЧАТНОЙ ФОРМЫ НА ГРУЗОВИК НЕТ.jpg
> 
> НА ГРУЗОВИК ПЕЧАТНОЙ ФОРМЫ НЕТУ...


так его продают за 4000руб.

----------


## in2love

перезалейте, пожалйста

----------


## in2love

перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте.  
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату покупателю для БП 3.0? очень надо

----------


## daydream-07

Здравствуйте.  
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату покупателю для БП 3.0? очень надо

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Здравствуйте.  
> Может быть есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма счета на оплату покупателю для БП 3.0? очень надо


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/y78Y_puCEB4VKw

----------

Ankiss (21.04.2021), daydream-07 (16.04.2021), mis_ra (23.04.2021), pony95 (16.04.2021), ZapMos (22.04.2021), АлексБор (20.04.2021), Катарина82 (17.04.2021)

----------


## Тезис

Доброго дня!
Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя обработка такая? 
Создание отчетов о розничных продажах по остаткам на счете 41.01
https://infostart.ru/public/283377/

----------


## 814556

Здравствуйте, 
помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1333789/

----------


## bssqra

Приветствую всех, кто может помочь скачать обработку.
https://infostart.ru/public/1411826/

----------


## bssqra

Приветствую всех, кто может помочь скачать обработку.
https://infostart.ru/public/1411826/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую всех, кто может помочь скачать обработку.
> https://infostart.ru/public/1411826/


А почему не в своей, "родной" *_ветке_*  просите?
Эта обработка для РК в этой теме вряд ли востребована...

----------

bssqra (22.04.2021), pony95 (25.04.2021)

----------


## nemo22

Всем доброго дня !
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь выгрузка-загрузка *.xml  из Бух в Торговлю ? очень надо перенести номенклатуру и контрагентов !!!!!

----------


## nemo22

Всем доброго дня !
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь выгрузка-загрузка **.xml*  из Бух в Торговлю ? очень надо перенести номенклатуру и контрагентов !!!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго дня !
> Может быть есть у кого-нибудь выгрузка-загрузка **.xml*  из Бух в Торговлю ? очень надо перенести номенклатуру и контрагентов !!!!!


Так понимаю, что Вы имели ввиду обмен через xml-файлы? Решений таких немало, например:

https://infostart.ru/public/1252452/, скачать: *1252452.zip*, *зеркало*

Но почему бы и не использовать перенос "напрямую", через COM: https://infostart.ru/public/421541/?

*421541_v5.2.4.4.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

MichaelIII (28.04.2021), nemo22 (27.04.2021), pony95 (26.04.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), YANEINDEZID (26.04.2021), ZapMos (26.04.2021)

----------


## night-day

Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1257342/. Спасибо

----------


## night-day

Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1257342/. Спасибо

----------


## ws010

*night-day*, проверьте личные сообщения

----------


## Ната33

Добрый день помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1201820

----------


## Ната33

Добрый день помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1061248/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/1061248/


Ната, попробуйте что то из этих - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/SW2sYneIicNIDw и https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nWaJGb7S-XD-Hw

----------

KAY77 (14.05.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), mis_ra (10.05.2021), Natka75 (29.07.2021), pony95 (04.05.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (13.05.2021), Ната33 (13.05.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/1061248/


Как вариант, можно ещё использовать https://infostart.ru/public/983422/

*983422.rar*, *зеркало*

*Masik777*, извиняюсь! Не сразу глянул в ваши ссылки...

----------

pony95 (05.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (13.05.2021)

----------


## silveral

Здравствуйте!
Так же нужна эта обработка, прошу перезалейте..

----------


## silveral

> Есть только одна: https://transfiles.ru/r9mzr (http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/)


Выложите, пожалуйста повторно, очень нужна эта обработка..

----------


## Kimiko1c

Добрый день ! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
http://infostart.questa.ru/public/124598/
https://infostart.ru/public/293835/

----------


## in2love

Добрый день помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/563313/

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/563313/


https://dropmefiles.com/Qq1iz

----------

mis_ra (10.05.2021), pony95 (05.05.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (13.05.2021), АлексБор (11.05.2021), миша148 (19.05.2021)

----------


## silveral

> Добрый день ! Помогите скачать пожалуйста:
> http://infostart.questa.ru/public/124598/
> https://infostart.ru/public/293835/


Есть № 293835
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Sg1M/yB2uUSq3c

----------

pony95 (12.05.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (13.05.2021)

----------


## uks567

Доброй ноченьки! Помогите пожалуйста, ну, очень нужна! 
https://infostart.ru/public/1195711/

----------


## uks567

Доброй ноченьки! Помогите пожалуйста, ну, очень нужна! 
https://infostart.ru/public/1195711/

----------


## DenisVich

Повторите пожалуйста ссылку на обработку "Добрый вечер, форумчане! Нужна такая обработка: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/92259/ (Poisk Objekt ne najden_82.epf и Poisk Objekt ne najden_82UF.epf)
Заранее спасибо!
http://rgho.st/8kXnwZpcr"
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8%D1%8F/page44
Можно по аналогии вот с этой
https://infostart.ru/public/1253255/
Спасибо.

----------


## GTA33

> Повторите пожалуйста ссылку на обработку "Добрый вечер, форумчане! Нужна такая обработка: http://public/92259/


https://dropmefiles.com/5GNQv

по битым ссылкам есть ещё такая вещь http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/index/poisk_bitykh_ssylok/0-42

----------

pony95 (12.05.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (13.05.2021)

----------


## Mazzzy

Доброго дня! Для загрузки поступлений из екселя нужна обработка для УПТ 10.3 Платф. 8.3.18.
Например эта https://infostart.ru/public/15851/
Если есть возможность, просьба прислать. Почта: mazzzy757@gmail.com

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго дня! Для загрузки поступлений из екселя нужна обработка для УПТ 10.3 Платф. 8.3.18.
> Например эта https://infostart.ru/public/15851/
> Если есть возможность, просьба прислать. Почта: mazzzy757@gmail.com


Отправил на Вашу почту, но, скорее всего, демка. Другой нет, извиняйте)

----------


## Mazzzy

> Отправил на Вашу почту, но, скорее всего, демка. Другой нет, извиняйте)


Спасибо!!!!

----------


## NikitoSS

Добрый день. Помогите скачать. https://infostart.ru/public/1243524/

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Ищу данный отчет
Отчет "Рентабельность продаж"
https://infostart.ru/public/1178376/
Спасибо

----------


## DenisVich

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Ищу данный отчет
Отчет "Рентабельность продаж"
https://infostart.ru/public/1178376/
Спасибо

----------


## SANbKA

Здравствуйте.
Ищу универсальную ОСВ для управляемых форм. БП 3.0
Что то на подобие https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте.
> Ищу универсальную ОСВ для управляемых форм. БП 3.0
> Что то на подобие https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
> Заранее благодарен.


А чем она плоха, кроме языка? *377955.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

abc1970 (15.06.2021), Ankiss (14.06.2021), enisej (21.05.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), SANbKA (15.05.2021), SLK01 (17.05.2021), Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021), Алекс2977 (30.05.2021)

----------


## Маркс

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/799579/

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Могу помочь с обработками, но дл БП обычно просят всякую мелочь за 1 монету, особо напрягаться не охото. Кому реально прям надо, прям горит, пишите ЛС.
А так всякие печатные формы есть в общей куче, там где 11  тыс архив, ищите лучше.

----------


## Evolve

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/830057/

----------


## GTA33

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста
> https://infostart.ru/public/799579/


https://dropmefiles.com/vc5u2 - есть "несвежая" версия :)

----------

enisej (21.05.2021), pony95 (20.05.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (21.05.2021), АлексБор (19.05.2021), Маркс (18.05.2021)

----------


## миша148

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста печатной формой "Печатная форма договора в word для Бухгалтерии 3.0"  https://infostart.ru/public/1175615/
Спасибо огромное

----------


## миша148

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста печатной формой "Печатная форма договора в word для Бухгалтерии 3.0"  https://infostart.ru/public/1175615/
Спасибо огромное

----------


## stokke

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней обработкой Загрузчик из iiko rms.

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Дай ссылку на инфостарт. Посмотрю возможно-ли скачать.

----------


## Men2003

Решено.

----------


## stokke

https://infostart.ru/public/702023/
https://infostart.ru/public/311055/

----------


## natadizain

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой " Корректировка в ведомости на выплату зарплаты расшифровки выплаты по месяцам (Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0): https://infostart.ru/public/968528/

----------


## Chumakova

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой " Корректировка в ведомости на выплату зарплаты расшифровки выплаты по месяцам (Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0): https://infostart.ru/public/968528/


Отправила в личку

----------


## Cybercat1

Помогите вот с этим, пожалуйста

https://infostart.ru/public/923482/

----------


## _sst_

Помогите найти, пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/974222/

----------


## _sst_

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## StePan2018

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ 
Большое вам спасибо)

----------


## serg.vere777

Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна внешняя печатная форма Договора продажи с контрагентом для 1С 8.3 (8.3.14.1565) Бухгалтерия для Украины ред. 2.0

----------


## Masik777

> Доброго времени суток.
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/983422/ 
> Большое вам спасибо)


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4C_HH4XSlzA1aA

----------

eoliya (31.05.2021), mis_ra (02.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), StePan2018 (31.05.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), Veronika123 (10.06.2021), ZapMos (01.06.2021), Хулиг (06.07.2021)

----------


## Masik777

> Отправила в личку


Если не затруднит, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Спасибо огромное.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Если не затруднит, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Спасибо огромное.


https://infostart.ru/public/968528/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EnTr/UaKUbKkaS

----------

freeman727 (15.02.2022), IrinNN (14.06.2021), Masik777 (01.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), Svetlana_K (03.06.2021), ZapMos (01.06.2021)

----------


## Ната33

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать Бюджетирование движения денежных средств для Бухгалтерии 3.0:
https://infostart.ru/public/1225415/

----------


## nemo22

Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/997421/  или аннологичное . Спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день! помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/997421/  или аннологичное . Спасибо!!!!!!!!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/57zUnkqG0wzvUQ

----------

bboy2008 (02.06.2021), nemo22 (02.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (05.06.2021)

----------


## Ната33

Добрый день ! Помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/958633/
https://infostart.ru/public/563313/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день ! Помогите скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/958633/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PhE6/k6NUXdijT

----------

ikalichkin (02.06.2021), Masik777 (03.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), Veronika123 (16.06.2021), ZapMos (05.06.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день ! Помогите скачать 
> https://infostart.ru/public/563313/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PhE6/k6NUXdijT

----------

Ankiss (14.06.2021), bboy2008 (02.06.2021), nemo22 (02.06.2021), pony95 (07.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), Veronika123 (16.06.2021), Наталья В. (14.09.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*alexandr_ll*, а я уж заранее, губу раскатал на https://infostart.ru/public/958633/

----------


## Masik777

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PhE6/k6NUXdijT


Тут вместо 958633 лежит 563313

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Тут вместо 958633 лежит 563313


Простите, ошибся

----------


## ТаняМ

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1421698/
Товарная накладная с упаковкой и массой (ТОРГ-12) из документа Реализация (акты, накладные) (БП 3.0)
буду признательна!

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1247003/.  Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## kozavva

Помогите скачать Пакетный ввод документов https://infostart.ru/public/643572/
Так же интересует  
Управленческая отчетность для 1С: Бухгалтерии (Баланс, ДДС, ОФР)
https://infostart.ru/public/1166930/

----------


## kozavva

Помогите скачать Пакетный ввод документов https://infostart.ru/public/643572/
Так же интересует  
Управленческая отчетность для 1С: Бухгалтерии (Баланс, ДДС, ОФР)
https://infostart.ru/public/1166930/

----------


## buhnatasha

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужна обработка для 1с 8.3 распознавания и загрузки сканов документов.

----------


## ser1996gg

Очень нужно обработка , может кто скачать пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## ser1996gg

Помогите скачать пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## VanDM

Пожалуйста и эту, для версии 8.3(УФ)...
https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Fayerman

> https://transfiles.ru/k8b6b


Здравствуйте. Ссылки нет((

----------


## Fayerman

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста печатные формы для БП 3.0: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/449649/
> Почта mucorka@transky.ru 
> Заранее спасибо!


Можно пожалуйста ссылку у кого есть внешние печатные формы для 1С 8.3 БП?

----------

tak_tak777 (26.07.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Пожалуйста и эту, для версии 8.3(УФ)...
> https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
> Спасибо заранее!


https://dropmefiles.com/wftdS

----------

Ankiss (14.06.2021), Masik777 (11.06.2021), pony95 (11.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), Veronika123 (10.06.2021), ZapMos (10.06.2021), Замка (16.06.2021)

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Можно пожалуйста ссылку у кого есть внешние печатные формы для 1С 8.3 БП?


https://dropmefiles.com/Q8enA

----------

Ankiss (14.06.2021), mis_ra (11.06.2021), pony95 (11.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), Veronika123 (10.06.2021), ZapMos (10.06.2021), Замка (16.06.2021)

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1315267/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1315267/ 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1247003/. Пожалуйста!!! Большое спасибо!

----------


## spasatel

Доброго времени суток! Можете есть у кого отчет для Бухгалтерии 8.3 (Неотгруженный товар по счетам покупателей (БП 3.0 и БП 2.0, отчет))? https://infostart.ru/public/1056695/

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## blaik

Есть у кого отчет - Налоговый регистр учета расходов по строкам декларации налога на прибыль для БП 3.0?

----------


## VanDM

Сбросьте пожалуйста эту обработочку:)
https://infostart.ru/public/916110/
Спасибо!

----------

nikolastvspb (21.06.2021)

----------


## kvshik

Здравствуйте!

Помогите с данной обработкой:

http://infostart.by/public/684586/

Заранее спасибо!

----------

nikolastvspb (21.06.2021)

----------


## nikolastvspb

Есть у кого обработка? Или подскажите как лучше с нуля залить большой объем номенклатуры?
https://infostart.ru/public/799579/

----------


## zzz123zzz777

Интересует https://infostart.ru/public/1461151
Внешняя печатная форма новой счет-фактуры

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть у кого обработка? Или подскажите как лучше с нуля залить большой объем номенклатуры?
> https://infostart.ru/public/799579/


*799579_v.5.6.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

nikolastvspb (23.06.2021), pony95 (22.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (22.06.2021), Замка (25.06.2021)

----------


## FraerFFSG

Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1166930/ Управленческая отчетность для 1С: Бухгалтерии (Баланс, ДДС, ОФР)

----------


## Анастасия_Язон

Здравствуйте, если есть мне бы вот такую https://infostart.ru/public/590837/ "Загрузка документов банковских документов В БП 3 из системы СУФД Казначейство"

----------


## nikolastvspb

Спасибо огромное)) Буду развлекаться))

----------


## DenisVich

Сообщение от VanDM
Пожалуйста и эту, для версии 8.3(УФ)...
https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
Спасибо заранее!




> https://dropmefiles.com/wftdS


Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)
Повторите пожалуйста. Ссылка недействующая.

----------


## nikolastvspb

Народ А ни у кого нет версии последней Этой штуки? https://infostart.ru/public/799579/ 6.2 насколько я понял Буду очень благодарен

----------


## AlexChrb

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/618293/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Сообщение от VanDM
> Пожалуйста и эту, для версии 8.3(УФ)...
> https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
> Спасибо заранее!
> 
> 
> Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)
> Повторите пожалуйста. Ссылка недействующая.


https://dropmefiles.com/iQBrV

----------

DenisVich (24.06.2021), enisej (30.06.2021), levachok (29.06.2021), Masik777 (24.06.2021), pony95 (30.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), Veronika123 (25.06.2021), ZapMos (26.06.2021), Замка (25.06.2021)

----------


## Эка

Добрый день,
очень нужна печатная форма НМА-1 
https://infostart.ru/public/301852/ 
Благодарю!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Бесплатно может любой скачать для 1с 7.7 https://infostart.ru/public/1465261/

----------


## enisej

> Интересует https://infostart.ru/public/1461151
> Внешняя печатная форма новой счет-фактуры


с/ф для БП3 от https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/

https://dropmefiles.com/SnsO5

----------

Ankiss (30.06.2021), daydream-07 (02.07.2021), inems (29.06.2021), levachok (30.06.2021), pony95 (30.06.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), Veronika123 (30.06.2021), ZapMos (29.06.2021), Замка (30.06.2021)

----------


## Замка

Добрый день, помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1247003/. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kostya05

Добрый день, интересует обработка https://infostart.ru/public/92402/?b...ad7dc24e6a1ddc
публикация № 92402

----------


## Rus2011

> Народ А ни у кого нет версии последней Этой штуки? https://infostart.ru/public/799579/ 6.2 насколько я понял Буду очень благодарен


указывайте версию и пишите insertbox@zoho.com

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день,
> очень нужна печатная форма НМА-1 
> https://infostart.ru/public/301852/ 
> Благодарю!!!


если еще актуально,пишите
insertbox@zoho.com

----------


## termodetal

Нужна СФ и УПД для Конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.58.2, видел здесь https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/ Не знаю, подойдет или нет, т.к. релиз старый. Кто сможет скачать, спасибо.

----------


## Dimitriis

Здравствуйте! Не нашел в теме, но Очень надо Заказ-Наряд для 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/. Может есть у кого?

----------


## Нурсултан03

Здравствуйте Уважаемые пользователи. Почему при переходе по ссылке "Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук" пишет "все файлы удаляются из папки"

----------


## ArtyomIII

Всем доброго времени суток! Сможет кто-нибудь выручить новой формой УПД https://infostart.ru/public/1472020/  ?

----------


## Lucky Patcher

> Здравствуйте Уважаемые пользователи. Почему при переходе по ссылке "Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук" пишет "все файлы удаляются из папки"


Потому что закрылась тема. Если СИЛЬНО надо что-то скачать пиши мне в личку.

----------


## СергейЗх

Добрый день. Нужна обработка удаление организаций. Помогите плиз

----------


## SciFi_

Добрый день! пожалуйста, у кого есть, дайте  https://infostart.ru/public/1051335/ для загрузки из диадок

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Поделитесь обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/336982/

----------


## mis_ra

> Добрый день. Нужна обработка удаление организаций. Помогите плиз


Вот эту попробуйте https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i6QhLZf918ykrw

----------

Alekta (18.08.2021), boroda69 (09.02.2022), levachok (11.07.2021), Natka75 (29.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (08.07.2021), СергейЗх (09.07.2021)

----------


## mis_ra

> Здравствуйте! Не нашел в теме, но Очень надо Заказ-Наряд для 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/505117/. Может есть у кого?


У меня есть вот такая обработка https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Vc13Zrd3EZdKww
И вот такая https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VSbo1-YaDSXwsw
Может подойдут.

----------

Alekta (18.08.2021), AnIr (08.09.2021), boroda69 (09.02.2022), Ladydy (11.02.2022), levachok (11.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), popenko (08.07.2021), rnf70 (15.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), ZapMos (08.07.2021)

----------


## jimmorrison

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать для Базовой бухгалтерии 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/846969/

----------


## jimmorrison

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать для Бухгалтерии 3.0 Базовой, Доходы и расходы по месяцам и годам, вот ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/846969/ или какой нибудь подобный отчет! Заранее спасибо

----------


## Evelina2017

Добрый день. Нужна внешняя форма СЗВ-М с мая 2021 или внешний отчет. На инфocтартe есть но для КА 1.1, https://infostart.ru/public/1456782/. Помогите плиз.

----------


## jimmorrison

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать для Бухгалтерии 3.0 Базовой, Доходы и расходы по месяцам и годам, вот ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/846969/ или какой нибудь подобный отчет! Заранее спасибо. Скиньте на почту prodais@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать для Бухгалтерии 3.0 Базовой, Доходы и расходы по месяцам и годам, вот ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/846969/ или какой нибудь подобный отчет! Заранее спасибо. Скиньте на почту prodais@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cjd4/4kRTb1neJ

----------

Alekta (18.08.2021), bboy2008 (11.07.2021), buh_help (07.01.2023), kozavva (29.07.2021), lesenka (20.10.2021), levachok (11.07.2021), Masik777 (18.08.2021), Natka75 (29.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (01.08.2021), VeraNiko (19.07.2021), Veta K (26.07.2021), ZapMos (12.07.2021)

----------


## EvaBaskova

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработками
Групповое создание и рассылка Актов сверки https://infostart.ru/public/1227595/ или подобное
Выгрузка УПД в xml https://infostart.ru/public/816750/ или подобное
Спасибо

----------


## staheev

Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/

----------


## borodаn

> Добрый вечер! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/


https://dropmefiles.com/JMBPO

----------

Ankiss (12.07.2021), levachok (11.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (12.07.2021), Замка (12.07.2021)

----------


## staheev

Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## llla

Добрый день!
Поделитесь печатной формой для БП 3.0 "Отчет о переработанном сырье с ценами и суммами" или аналогами.
https://infostart.ru/public/1008479
https://infostart.ru/public/1267051
Спасибо.

----------


## sivka_urka

> https://dropmefiles.com/JMBPO


https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/
Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз, файлы уже удалены...  (((

----------


## sivka_urka

> https://dropmefiles.com/JMBPO


Там по УПП и СчФактура и УПД есть?

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/
> Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз, файлы уже удалены...  (((


*1465601_upd.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

blackjack21987 (18.08.2021), I_Alex_1 (30.09.2021), kozavva (14.08.2021), levachok (28.07.2021), Masik777 (18.08.2021), Nata1109 (21.07.2021), natik_82 (08.12.2021), nik954 (07.09.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), rv-mail (04.08.2021), sivka_urka (21.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (26.07.2021), trunk777 (22.07.2021), ZapMos (27.07.2021)

----------


## Виктория11

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите,пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1156078/#slide-to-files

----------


## sveto4ek_u2

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь печатной формой для БП 3.0 "Отчет о переработанном сырье с ценами и суммами" или аналогами.
> https://infostart.ru/public/1008479
> https://infostart.ru/public/1267051
> Спасибо.


Здравствуйте! тоже интересуют данные внешние отчеты. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## cfan

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйсиа найти https://infostart.ru/public/936854/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйсиа найти https://infostart.ru/public/936854/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/P2hr/4LstqGF8N

----------

Alekta (18.08.2021), Ankiss (29.07.2021), bboy2008 (28.07.2021), bekaaktau (31.07.2021), cfan (28.07.2021), ikalichkin (28.07.2021), levachok (28.07.2021), MichaelIII (30.07.2021), natik_82 (08.12.2021), Natka75 (29.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), popenko (28.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (01.08.2021), trunk777 (31.07.2021), ZapMos (30.07.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! тоже интересуют данные внешние отчеты. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


https://infostart.ru/public/1267051/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NsDc/aUYwiSbuk

----------

4AuHuK (29.07.2021), Alekta (18.08.2021), ikalichkin (28.07.2021), levachok (28.07.2021), llla (13.09.2021), Masik777 (18.08.2021), MichaelIII (30.07.2021), natik_82 (08.12.2021), Natka75 (29.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (30.07.2021)

----------


## Shim199422

Всех приветствую.
Нужна обработка 
https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

Загрузка данных ОФД в Бух 3.0
почта: Shim199422@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/660101/


https://dropmefiles.com/TnYCr

----------

alexmargo (05.08.2021), levachok (30.07.2021), natik_82 (08.12.2021), pony95 (30.07.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (01.08.2021), ZapMos (30.07.2021)

----------


## Мега

Всем доброго времени суток! Сможет кто-нибудь выручить новой формой УПД https://infostart.ru/public/1472020/ ?  megasd2015@mail.ru

----------


## bekaaktau

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста найти https://infostart.ru/public/1252452/

Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML рабочую обработку
Т.к при использовании той которая лежит в интернете выдаёт ошибку


Конфигурация при которой выдаёт ошибку:

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.40.1) (http://1c.kz/v8/RegionalSolutions_KZ_BUH.php)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2007-2021. Все права защищены.
(http://www.1c.ru/)

Заранее благодарю !

----------


## borodаn

> найти https://infostart.ru/public/1252452/
> Т.к при использовании той которая лежит в интернете выдаёт ошибку


Вы эту имеете в виду? https://dropmefiles.com/9juqB
Но у нее только одна версия, судя по Инфостарту.

----------

alexmargo (05.08.2021), bekaaktau (31.07.2021), ikalichkin (01.08.2021), levachok (01.08.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), Natka75 (02.08.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), ZapMos (01.08.2021)

----------


## bekaaktau

> Вы эту имеете в виду? https://dropmefiles.com/9juqB
> Но у нее только одна версия, судя по Инфостарту.


Спасибо за помощь. Ошибка осталось такая же, но я решил вопрос:

Оказывается надо выбирать не "С клиентского компьютера", а "Из файла на сервере"

Думаю кому-нибудь в будущем пригодится :D

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем дня!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/1093855/
*Взаиморасчеты с контрагентами для БП 3.0*

----------


## RSancho

Доброго времени.
Помогите пожалуйста с внешним документом: https://infostart.ru/public/1486681/
С меня + в карму.
rogovalev@yandex.ru

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1389542/ Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1389542/ Спасибо


Версия 1.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qLei/ZAs3YmVPx

----------

Alekta (18.08.2021), Ankiss (17.09.2021), bboy2008 (10.08.2021), ikalichkin (09.08.2021), lazarsr (10.09.2021), levachok (10.08.2021), Masik777 (18.08.2021), MichaelIII (10.08.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), nik954 (07.09.2021), pony95 (10.08.2021), ps-f (08.12.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (18.08.2021), ZapMos (09.08.2021)

----------


## termodetal

Нужна печатная форма с https://infostart.ru/public/1355921/  спасибо.

----------


## Julia95

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать такое расширение https://infostart.ru/public/1273148/
buh@myhama.ru

----------


## speed-x

Всем привет. У кого нибудь есть или кто то может скачать вот эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/639968/  Контроль БУ = НУ +/- ВР +/- ПР (отчет для поиска ошибок по налогу на прибыль)

----------


## McTR

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1277552/. Спасибо!

----------


## mypehok

Добрый день. Поделитесь или помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1076721/ (Печатная форма коммерческого предложения из документа счет покупателю БП 3.0) Заранее спасибо

----------


## Masik777

> https://dropmefiles.com/TnYCr


Не успел(( Выложите, пожалуйста еще разок. Может не ток я прошляпил. И заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Veronia

Добрый день, поделитесь еще раз плиз, обработкой дефектная ведомость для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия https://infostart.ru/public/939236/  Спасибо

----------


## kozavva

> Добрый день, поделитесь еще раз плиз, обработкой дефектная ведомость для 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия https://infostart.ru/public/939236/  Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yg9c/ovLTL2S1Y

----------

alexandr_ll (24.08.2021), bboy2008 (24.08.2021), ben.tim (31.08.2021), ikalichkin (24.08.2021), KAY77 (21.09.2021), lazarsr (10.09.2021), levachok (24.08.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), ZapMos (26.08.2021), Наталья В. (14.09.2021)

----------


## Hardidi

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пож-ста универсальной ОСВ для 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## natadizain

Добрый вечер! Нужна обработка: https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

----------


## natadizain

> Не успел(( Выложите, пожалуйста еще разок. Может не ток я прошляпил. И заранее большое спасибо!


Поделитесь пожалуйста))

----------


## natadizain

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/1093855/
Взаиморасчеты с контрагентами для БП 3.0

----------


## natadizain

Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1166930/ Управленческая отчетность для 1С: Бухгалтерии (Баланс, ДДС, ОФР)

----------


## natadizain

https://infostart.ru/public/1001653/ Очень хочется данную обработку по автоматическому выставлению  счетов и актов в 1С БП 8.3
https://infostart.ru/public/619432/ Обработка для загрузки документов в формате exl lkz 1C 8.3 Очень нужна!

----------


## Masik777

> Поделитесь пожалуйста))


Наталья, спасибо)) Учту. Торопился так, что не обратил внимания.

----------


## krw

Братья, прошу помощи, помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1077727/

( 1С: Бухгалтерия 3.0.96.30 (3.0.96.35) )

----------


## Krasnoyarsk-26

Здравствуйте!
Нужна обработка для печати КС-2, КС-3 из Бух.3.0 например такая https://infostart.ru/public/984877/
Спасибо.

----------


## Belandq

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/73691/ . Спасибо большое за помощь!

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/73691/ . Спасибо большое за помощь!


https://dropmefiles.com/L23CQ - не самая последняя версия

http://devtool1c.ucoz.ru/index/otlad...botok_bsp/0-50 - есть ещё для отладки

----------

levachok (28.08.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (28.08.2021)

----------


## Nelalia

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать.
Выгрузка УПД в формате XML для Диадок, Сайнердокс и др.
Ссылка на PUBID_1127047.zip просрочена.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, помогите скачать.
> Выгрузка УПД в формате XML для Диадок, Сайнердокс и др.
> Ссылка на PUBID_1127047.zip просрочена.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/52QJ/EUTDNH2cC

----------

levachok (28.08.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (30.08.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), ZapMos (28.08.2021)

----------


## MichaelIII

> Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой: https://infostart.ru/public/1093855/
> Взаиморасчеты с контрагентами для БП 3.0


https://dropmefiles.com/hWuH6

----------

levachok (31.08.2021), Masik777 (14.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (31.08.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (01.09.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## MichaelIII

> Не успел(( Выложите, пожалуйста еще разок. Может не ток я прошляпил. И заранее большое спасибо!





> Поделитесь пожалуйста))


Насколько понял, это 660101: https://dropmefiles.com/z4Dcd

----------

levachok (31.08.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), VeraNiko (01.09.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1460308/

----------


## ltany

Добрый день! Нужна внешняя печатная форма товарно транспортной накладной для "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 3.0"

----------


## DrGooD

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0" https://infostart.ru/public/283437/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Счет(Инвойс/Invoice) - Внешняя печатная форма для документа "Счет на оплату покупателю" БП 3.0" https://infostart.ru/public/283437/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7WTW/T6C3AQETo

----------

levachok (01.09.2021), mis_ra (30.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## vovansgz

Добрый день! Очень нужны рабочие обработки внешних печатных форм МХ-1 и МХ-3 (БП 3.0.100.20):
https://infostart.ru/public/576365/
https://infostart.ru/public/1005742/

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7WTW/T6C3AQETo


Предложенное не соответствует заявленному

----------


## DrGooD

Спасибо, но это не то. Жаль((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, но это не то. Жаль((


Извините, вот правильная ссылка
https://infostart.ru/public/283437/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ut7d/1ySy5U8Ja

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), DrGooD (02.09.2021), inems (02.09.2021), levachok (06.09.2021), Masik777 (14.09.2021), mis_ra (30.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (05.09.2021), Наталья В. (14.09.2021)

----------


## DrGooD

> Извините, вот правильная ссылка
> https://infostart.ru/public/283437/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ut7d/1ySy5U8Ja


Спасибо, бро, реально выручил!

----------

VeraNiko (03.09.2021)

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! Очень нужны рабочие обработки внешних печатных форм МХ-1 и МХ-3 (БП 3.0.100.20):
> https://infostart.ru/public/576365/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1005742/


576365 - такие нашёл, не знаю насколько рабочие в текущих релизах

https://dropmefiles.com/38V6o

----------

alexandr_ll (03.09.2021), levachok (06.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), VeraNiko (03.09.2021), vovansgz (03.09.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## vovansgz

> Добрый день! Очень нужны рабочие обработки внешних печатных форм МХ-1 и МХ-3 (БП 3.0.100.20):
> https://infostart.ru/public/576365/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1005742/


Сам так же нашел обработки для 8.2 и 8.3
https://dropmefiles.com/m0jao

----------

levachok (06.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), Natka75 (06.09.2021), pony95 (08.09.2021), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (03.09.2021), ZapMos (05.09.2021)

----------


## mypehok

Поделитесь или помогите скачать обработку 
https://infostart.ru/public/1076721/ 
(Печатная форма коммерческого предложения из документа счет покупателю БП 3.0) 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Glavrusoft

> Выберите здесь
> http://infostart.ru/public/pop/
> что вас интересует, и укажите нужную ссылку


вот такую обработку нужно помогите

----------


## Glavrusoft

Ребята добрый день! задача нужно выгрузить из 1с бух 3.0 покупки наши для того чтобы в сбис загрузить . какой обработкой можно сделать? на инфостарте видел такую:  Выгрузка-загрузка документа Поступление товаров и услуг в документ Реализация товаров и услуг и наоборот (БП 3.0).  Она ли это?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребята добрый день! задача нужно выгрузить из 1с бух 3.0 покупки наши для того чтобы в сбис загрузить . какой обработкой можно сделать? на инфостарте видел такую:  Выгрузка-загрузка документа Поступление товаров и услуг в документ Реализация товаров и услуг и наоборот (БП 3.0).  Она ли это?


https://sbis.ru/help/integration/1C_set/modul/download

----------


## ded20ded

> https://dropmefiles.com/fN3RF


Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этой обработкой:
https://infostart.ru/public/862693/

повторите пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, этой обработкой:
> https://infostart.ru/public/862693/
> 
> повторите пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7dzV/YYToWsviE

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), ded20ded (10.09.2021), Enisej2017 (21.09.2021), KAY77 (21.09.2021), lazarsr (10.09.2021), levachok (10.09.2021), Masik777 (14.09.2021), mis_ra (30.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (10.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), Veta K (14.09.2021), ZapMos (12.09.2021)

----------


## ps-f

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ВПФ расчет пособия по нетрудоспособности для БП30 https://infostart.ru/public/1029868/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ВПФ расчет пособия по нетрудоспособности для БП30 https://infostart.ru/public/1029868/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Xwuk/8BEic5cK7

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), ded20ded (10.09.2021), inems (13.09.2021), levachok (12.09.2021), Masik777 (13.09.2021), MichaelIII (16.09.2021), mis_ra (30.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (13.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), Synergenta (15.10.2021), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (16.09.2021), Veta K (14.09.2021), ZapMos (12.09.2021), Наталья В. (14.09.2021)

----------


## inems

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/1009078/
Автозаполнение номеров ГТД в программе 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 версия 3.0 (внешняя обработка)

----------


## SolnceSveta18

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  обработкой групповой отправки счетов на электронку
https://infostart.ru/public/1001653/
или
https://infostart.ru/public/693500/
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  обработкой групповой отправки счетов на электронку
> https://infostart.ru/public/1001653/
> или
> https://infostart.ru/public/693500/
> Спасибо!


Есть другая 
https://infostart.ru/public/991824/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/52so/SWGzz4Wdv

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), aro (14.09.2021), Enisej2017 (21.09.2021), inems (13.09.2021), KAY77 (27.09.2021), Lantra (13.09.2021), levachok (15.09.2021), Masik777 (14.09.2021), MichaelIII (16.09.2021), mis_ra (30.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), Natka75 (21.09.2021), pony95 (14.09.2021), SolnceSveta18 (13.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (16.09.2021), vladellec (11.03.2022), ZapMos (15.09.2021)

----------


## SolnceSveta18

Огромное Вам спасибо!!!

----------


## ded20ded

помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/633344/
Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/633344/
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2mSq/F3zEHmSG7

----------

Enisej2017 (21.09.2021), KAY77 (21.09.2021), levachok (15.09.2021), mis_ra (30.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (15.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021)

----------


## VirusVlad

> Насколько понял, это 660101: https://dropmefiles.com/z4Dcd


Приветствую...  повторить можно- не успел скачать (файлы удалены) ((

----------


## VirusVlad

> https://dropmefiles.com/TnYCr


Повторите пожалуйста... https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

----------


## VirusVlad

> https://dropmefiles.com/TnYCr


Повторите пожалуйста...https://infostart.ru/public/660101/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Повторите пожалуйста...https://infostart.ru/public/660101/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2S7e/4jNSHMphc

----------

KAY77 (06.10.2021), levachok (15.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (15.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (16.09.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021)

----------


## ded20ded

Поделитесь пожалуйста внешними печатными формами
ТН и ТТН
спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста внешними печатными формами
> ТН и ТТН
> спасибо


https://infostart.ru/public/1359373/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1iCx/wwHFa2PJw

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), Enisej2017 (21.09.2021), levachok (17.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (15.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (16.09.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021)

----------


## ded20ded

скачайте пожалуйста
https://infostart.ru/public/903177/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> скачайте пожалуйста
> https://infostart.ru/public/903177/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dL3L/jMc3ZmLhD
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/S158/3os3ivuMe

----------

boroda69 (09.02.2022), ded20ded (15.09.2021), KAY77 (21.09.2021), levachok (17.09.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (15.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), WyTT (23.10.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021), Катарина82 (17.09.2021)

----------


## ВоваПутин

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/817219/ - для бухгалтерии 3.0
заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## bender_hak

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1410967/  Пакетное создание актов сверки расчетов в Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/817219/ - для бухгалтерии 3.0
> заранее огромное спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Spx/ym4dsHM49

----------

bboy2008 (16.09.2021), bender_hak (26.09.2021), Enisej2017 (21.09.2021), Ladydy (11.02.2022), levachok (17.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (19.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (16.09.2021), ZapMos (21.09.2021), ВоваПутин (16.09.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1410967/  Пакетное создание актов сверки расчетов в Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/APKg/3xZujvf7z

----------

Ankiss (17.09.2021), bender_hak (26.09.2021), boroda69 (09.02.2022), Enisej2017 (21.09.2021), ikalichkin (17.09.2021), kozavva (24.09.2021), Lantra (16.09.2021), levachok (17.09.2021), MichaelIII (16.09.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), Natka75 (21.09.2021), pony95 (19.09.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (29.09.2021), VeraNiko (16.09.2021), ZapMos (21.09.2021)

----------


## DenisKA19

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/1107938/

----------


## w1llko

Помогите скачать *http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/1096436/* Анализ по правам пользователей. Можно аналоги.

----------


## w1llko

Помогите скачать *http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/1096436/* Анализ по правам пользователей. Можно аналоги.

----------


## Aseed

День Добрый!. Помогите пожалуйста с https://infostart.ru/public/1289380/
(Печать ПКО и РКО с выбором ответственных лиц для БП 3.0) Заранее Спасибо )

----------


## sergimpex

Добрый день! помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1478272/

или чтото подобное для КА24

----------


## Arsenikum_prk

Добрый день! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1057453/
Нужна ТОРГ-2 для УНФ 1.6

----------


## Dimon4ikGR

Добрый вечер, может у кого есть Обработка для Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси", редакция 2.1 «Клиент МТБ Банка» и загрузка курсов валют с НБРБ?

----------


## I_Alex_1

Снимок.PNG
Снимок2.PNG
если есть новый архив поделитесь пожалуйста. необходимо для УНФ

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Снимок.PNG
> Снимок2.PNG
> если есть новый архив поделитесь пожалуйста. необходимо для УНФ


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro

----------

boroda69 (09.02.2022), inrutxt (08.10.2021), Ladydy (11.02.2022), levachok (15.10.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), Synergenta (15.10.2021), tak_tak777 (07.10.2021), Volkash (05.10.2021), ZapMos (03.10.2021)

----------


## Гриха

Добрый день,

Поделитесь плиз внешними отчетами и обработками для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия((( Не могу найти. Там 4 разные версии
https://infostart.ru/public/1031048/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день,
> 
> Поделитесь плиз внешними отчетами и обработками для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия((( Не могу найти. Там 4 разные версии
> https://infostart.ru/public/1031048/


Есть только для БП 3.0, версия ранее 3.0.71.75: *1031048.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (15.10.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (07.10.2021), Volkash (05.10.2021), ZapMos (03.10.2021)

----------


## kolesikoff

Добрый день ! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой "Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость 3.0 для управляемых форм" https://infostart.ru/public/377955/,
она уже выкладывалась но ссылки на скачивание не активны . Большое спасибо !

----------


## VirusVlad

Добрый день!  помогите скачать :  https://infostart.ru/public/1389857/  Перенос данных из МойСклад (подключение по API) в УНФ 1.6

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день ! Пожалуйста помогите с обработкой "Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость 3.0 для управляемых форм" https://infostart.ru/public/377955/,
> она уже выкладывалась но ссылки на скачивание не активны . Большое спасибо !


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GtFB/1mTUHRLLE

----------

kolesikoff (04.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), Olly-lu (11.10.2021), pony95 (06.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), VeraNiko (15.10.2021), ZapMos (14.10.2021)

----------


## kolesikoff

Премного благодарен вам за помощь и такой оперативный ответ !!!

----------


## pai1cp60

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1070794/

----------


## chindik

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/627065/

----------


## Nail_

Добрый день! Может есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1237609/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/627065/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jskU/TFZP8M66f

----------

aro (13.10.2021), levachok (15.10.2021), Masik777 (15.10.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (12.10.2021), savchenkodenis (28.12.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), Synergenta (15.10.2021), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), VeraNiko (15.10.2021), ZapMos (14.10.2021)

----------


## w1llko

Помогите скачать: Перенос справочников между всеми базами *https://infostart.ru/public/1105057/*

----------

s-e-l (14.10.2021)

----------


## frostatheist

Всем доброго времени суток! Прошу помочь найти https://infostart.ru/public/1131083/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## VeraNiko

Добрый день.
Прошу помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/501591/
Либо что-то похожее для проверки Книги доходов и расходов в 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Synergenta

Всем добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с квитанцией ПД-4 из счета для БП 3.0 любой из или аналог:
https://infostart.ru/public/1012220/
https://infostart.ru/public/541827/
https://infostart.ru/public/890760/
https://infostart.ru/public/1081803/

synergenta@rambler.ru

Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## Nevskiy83

Помогите, пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/724847/ Для СФ полученной

Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с квитанцией ПД-4 из счета для БП 3.0 любой из или аналог:
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/541827/
> 
> synergenta@rambler.ru
> 
> Заранее благодарю!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KyLS/5UG3pWLVL

----------

Ankiss (08.11.2021), bboy2008 (18.10.2021), levachok (20.10.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (18.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), VeraNiko (18.10.2021), Veta K (30.11.2021), ZapMos (19.10.2021)

----------


## ultranik

Добрый вечер! Может кто сможет поделиться? https://infostart.ru/public/984877/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый вечер! Может кто сможет поделиться? https://infostart.ru/public/984877/
> Заранее благодарен!


Есть другая
https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5

----------

666Rebel666 (18.10.2021), bboy2008 (18.10.2021), ikalichkin (18.10.2021), levachok (20.10.2021), Masik777 (19.10.2021), MichaelIII (20.10.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (18.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), ultranik (18.10.2021), ZapMos (19.10.2021)

----------


## ultranik

> Есть другая
> https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5


Спасибо!
Насколья я понял, у нее нету возможности вносить какие либо дополнительные данные и изменения перед формированием. Она формирует строго на основании реализации и данных контрагента.

----------


## razzmuzz

Добрый день
помогите скачать. Почта razzmuzzСОБАКАяндекс.ру
https://infostart.ru/public/646145/

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо!
> Насколья я понял, у нее нету возможности вносить какие либо дополнительные данные и изменения перед формированием. Она формирует строго на основании реализации и данных контрагента.


Вероятно, но с платной помочь не могу.

----------


## Solo_Way

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для  загрузки данных из файла Exel выгруженного из офд атол онлайн в 1с бухгалтеррия 3.0. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для  загрузки данных из файла Exel выгруженного из офд атол онлайн в 1с бухгалтеррия 3.0. Заранее спасибо!


https://infostart.ru/public/660101/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2S7e/4jNSHMphc

----------

levachok (21.10.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (20.10.2021), Salmanova (10.11.2021), Solo_Way (20.10.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), ZapMos (23.10.2021)

----------


## Solo_Way

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## valeray

Помогите плз
https://infostart.ru/public/626677/

----------


## GTA33

> Помогите плз
> https://infostart.ru/public/626677/


https://dropmefiles.com/r6G04 - печать счёта

----------

666Rebel666 (22.10.2021), Fltr (22.10.2021), levachok (23.10.2021), MichaelIII (24.10.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (22.10.2021), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), ZapMos (23.10.2021)

----------


## Roman_sk

> https://dropmefiles.com/SVA70
> была в архиве


Ссылка не работает. Нужна такая же но для УПП, ну или эта, я поправлю

----------


## Fltr

> Ссылка не работает. Нужна такая же но для УПП, ну или эта, я поправлю


https://infostart.ru/public/142470/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JFhn/o9jSbWx2i

----------

666Rebel666 (22.10.2021), GTA33 (27.10.2021), levachok (23.10.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (22.10.2021), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), VeraNiko (28.10.2021), ZapMos (23.10.2021)

----------


## kanisheva

Доброго всем времени суток, помогите скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/292751/ 
или может быть у кого нибудь есть что то похожее.

----------


## hep-cat

Доброе время суток!
Прошу помочь скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/1421755/

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ded20ded

https://infostart.ru/public/142470/
а разве тут внизу не подходит?
https://infostart.ru/bitrix/componen...ction=download

----------

Fltr (27.10.2021)

----------


## NemoAP

Добрый день. Интересует перенос из КА2.4.13 в Бух базовую 3. Нашел вот это (https://infostart.ru/public/824163/) думаю приспособить. Помогите. Спасибо.

----------


## sheshunova1960

Доброе время суток!
Прошу помочь, нужна обработка реестр расчетных листков для ЗУП 3.1 и ЗГУ 3. Спасибо

----------


## kulik2009

Здравствуйте! У кого нибудь есть отчеты для кадровиков для УПП1.3 вот из этих: https://infostart.ru/public/395492/ , https://infostart.ru/public/790928/ , https://infostart.ru/public/930398/
Заранее очень БЛАГОДАРЕН!

----------


## tszhzvezda21

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку где скачать на данную обработкуhttp://infostart.questa.ru/public/593442/

----------


## tundra2001

Здравствуйте, вот это интересует. https://infostart.ru/public/892765/

----------


## tundra2001

Здравствуйте, нужна помощь вот в этом вопросе https://infostart.ru/public/892765/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, нужна помощь вот в этом вопросе https://infostart.ru/public/892765/


*892765.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

alexandr_ll (03.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (03.11.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), ZapMos (03.11.2021)

----------


## Super_dvv

Люди добрые, хочу подготовить базу БП для выгрузки в УНФ.
Помогите с ссылкой:  https://infostart.ru/public/1159915/

----------


## aro

Поделитесь, если есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1479979/ или что-то подобное. Спасибо

----------


## Berbedoz

Добрый день.
Прошу помочь с обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/195043/

----------


## Alex1971S

Добрый день ! Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/149404/
Выгрузка-загрузка любых данных между похожими или одинаковыми конфигурациями ЛЮБЫХ баз 1С 8.1-8.3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день ! Помогите скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/149404/
> Выгрузка-загрузка любых данных между похожими или одинаковыми конфигурациями ЛЮБЫХ баз 1С 8.1-8.3


Релиз 6.12
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wuoQ/3G784XjZ7

----------

bboy2008 (11.11.2021), levachok (12.11.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), SergeyZabor (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), trunk777 (23.11.2021), ZapMos (13.11.2021), Елена WWW (10.12.2022)

----------


## staspro08

Добрый день! Помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/990003/

----------


## Опарыш

Робин Гуды, помогите с обработктой https://infostart.ru/public/970753/ Групповое создание документов реализации и счетов-фактур по счету. БП 3.0

----------


## SYE04

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/377955/ 
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/377955/ 
> Заранее большое спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GtFB/1mTUHRLLE

----------

baur1964 (10.01.2022), boroda69 (09.02.2022), levachok (22.11.2021), milena7 (15.12.2021), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021), Елена С.А. (14.01.2022), СветаОнила (06.12.2021)

----------


## Анатолий0808

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста с обработкой. Нужно загрузить файл Excel в БП 3.0 номенклатуры от поставщиков. Слишком много чтобы руками все забивать. И еще, если каких то наменований не будет в базе изначально, может ли обработка сама создать эти наименования в справочнике номенклатуры в моей базе? Я так понимаю обработка обычно сравнивает загружаемые данные и нужно вручную прописать все наименования товаров в базе перед загрузкой. Вот хотелось бы, чтоб обработка сама создала отсутствующие наименования. Спасибо.

Вот какая то есть, не знаю подойдет ли https://infostart.ru/public/592408/

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста с обработкой. Нужно загрузить файл Excel в БП 3.0 номенклатуры от поставщиков. Слишком много чтобы руками все забивать. И еще, если каких то наменований не будет в базе изначально, может ли обработка сама создать эти наименования в справочнике номенклатуры в моей базе? Я так понимаю обработка обычно сравнивает загружаемые данные и нужно вручную прописать все наименования товаров в базе перед загрузкой. Вот хотелось бы, чтоб обработка сама создала отсутствующие наименования. Спасибо.
> 
> Вот какая то есть, не знаю подойдет ли https://infostart.ru/public/592408/


https://scloud.ru/ask_question/nacha...-3-0-iz-excel/

----------

levachok (22.11.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021)

----------


## Наталья В.

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, с формой Т-61 для бухгалтерии 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1330641/
или подобной
Спасибо)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, с формой Т-61 для бухгалтерии 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/1330641/
> или подобной
> Спасибо)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Vqeq/CU3Vvnn8z

----------

boroda69 (20.01.2022), LebedevKumach (13.12.2021), levachok (22.11.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), SergeyZabor (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (22.12.2021), VeraNiko (23.11.2021), ZapMos (24.11.2021), Наталья В. (22.11.2021)

----------


## Ms-Maxim

Здравствуйте, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1492618/
Спасибо!

----------


## aro

Всем хорошего дня. Может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/544574/

----------


## Наталья В.

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, с приказом о премировании Т-11 и Т-11а для документа "Начисление зарплаты" (БП 3.0) 
https://infostart.ru/public/599909/
спасибо)

----------

makarovp (26.11.2021)

----------


## makarovp

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/687788/- для бухгалтерии 3.0
makarovpiter2017@gmail.com
заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## nevrex

https://infostart.ru/public/274247/  Карточка учета материалов: форма М-17 для БП 3.0 пожалуйста  кто может поделится

----------


## Deer

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1376675/
Выгрузка УПД в формате xml для загрузки в ЭДО Лайт (честный знак) с кодами маркировки

----------


## aa22

> https://dropmefiles.com/qbtf0


может есть у кого?

----------


## aa22

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/

----------

nasha4 (16.12.2021)

----------


## borodаn

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик" https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/


https://dropmefiles.com/XxFGl

----------

aa22 (04.12.2021), levachok (04.12.2021), nasha4 (16.12.2021), natik_82 (07.12.2021), pony95 (09.12.2021), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021)

----------


## aa22

Здравствуйте. Может кто-то помочь с обработкой Печать этикеток и ценников в БП 3.0 (для принтера этикеток)
https://infostart.ru/public/1306505/

----------


## Gabbasv

https://infostart.ru/public/64129/
помогите пожалуйста скачать
Gabbasv@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> https://infostart.ru/public/64129/
> помогите пожалуйста скачать
> Gabbasv@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XoCt/vezmLkBn4

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), natik_82 (15.01.2022), pony95 (21.12.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), ZapMos (21.12.2021)

----------


## VeraNiko

Доброго дня!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Дополнительный анализ расходов УСН в 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0 
https://infostart.ru/public/1520864/

----------


## Gabbasv

Всем привет
Помогите пожалуйста скачать с инфостат
https://infostart.ru/public/1465821/
https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/



Gabbasv@mail.ru

----------


## VeraNiko

Доброго дня!
Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой Анализ УСН по организациям https://infostart.ru/public/1447699/...l=Y&ID=1447699

----------


## lina2018

Доброго времени суток! Нужна внешняя обработка https://infostart.ru/public/820743/ Книга учета приемосдаточных актов

----------


## __irina

https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)

Можно повторить? Очень нужна

----------


## 4AuHuK

> https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
> Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (8X)
> 
> Можно повторить? Очень нужна


359844:
https://dropmefiles.com/NtRo3

----------

AleksTurboKrd (24.08.2022), alexandr_ll (24.12.2021), aro (24.12.2021), levachok (27.12.2021), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), ZapMos (26.12.2021)

----------


## oizo

Добрый день. 
Помогите, пожалуйста,  с внешней обработкой для переноса данных из 7.7 бух.учет 4.5 редакция 7.70.663 в Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.40)
Штатными средствами не получается.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. 
> Помогите, пожалуйста,  с внешней обработкой для переноса данных из 7.7 бух.учет 4.5 редакция 7.70.663 в Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.40)
> Штатными средствами не получается.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F1zf/j84uQ4su6

----------

AHelen (29.01.2022), levachok (31.12.2021), natik_82 (15.01.2022), oizo (30.12.2021), pony95 (02.01.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), ZapMos (30.12.2021)

----------


## ddd2000

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста, внешней обработкой для БП 30 по заполнению в счет фактуре выданной, данными по оплатам - платежные документы

----------


## stroggo

> 359844:
> https://dropmefiles.com/NtRo3


Повторите пожалуйста

----------


## stroggo

Доброго времени суток. Повторите пожалуйста.

----------


## stroggo

> 359844:
> https://dropmefiles.com/NtRo3


Доброго времени суток! Повторите пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток! Повторите пожалуйста


https://infostart.ru/public/359844/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Tsi/3QcAVfJkc

----------

AHelen (29.01.2022), AleksTurboKrd (24.08.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), natik_82 (15.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), ZapMos (05.01.2022), Елена С.А. (14.01.2022), Наталья В. (19.01.2022)

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте всем!!! подскажите есть ли такая обработка, чтобы можно было выгрузить новый отчет с 2022 года  для ФСС (а именно Сведения о застрахованных лицах (ФСС) , но не путать с СЗВ-М) из 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия в СБИС в соответствующем формате. Вся отчетность без проблем выгружается, а вот с этим новым отчетом проблема возникла. В 1С просто нет кнопки ВЫГРУЗИТЬ, как во всех отчетах. Он находится в Меню: Зарплата и кадры--Страховые взносы--Сведения о застрахованных лицах. Там есть напрямую выгрузка в ФСС, но она не работает у меня. Помогите найти способ привести в подходящий формат этот отчет, чтобы выгрузить его и отправить через СБИС!!! Заранее спасибо!!!!!!! думаю, что не я одна столкнулась с этой проблемой (((((

----------


## Ыгькфл412

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста помогите скачать Печать ТН и ТТН из документа "Перемещение товаров". БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1331478/

----------


## георгий 198613

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста помогите скачать Оприходование отрицательных остатков для 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0. https://infostart.ru/public/963552/

----------


## георгий 198613

> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста помогите скачать Оприходование отрицательных остатков для 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0. https://infostart.ru/public/963552/


Вот эта обработка, если кому-то нужно. Версия 1.0
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/JK16Sv6FqNILqA

----------

4AuHuK (19.01.2022), AHelen (29.01.2022), alexandr_ll (18.01.2022), Ankiss (07.02.2022), boroda69 (20.01.2022), enisej (04.03.2022), ikalichkin (19.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), MichaelIII (24.01.2022), OksanaZ (13.02.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), Veta K (24.01.2022), ZapMos (18.01.2022), АлексБор (20.01.2022)

----------


## георгий 198613

А вот если нужно обработка СписаниеСуммовыхОстатков_4  1_СчетаПоПарртиямДокументо  мОпераци. Но там минус, что на каждую единицу номенклатуры создается отдельный документ Операция введённая вручную. Соответственно если у вас 1000 зависших сумм, то будет 1000 документов. 

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4ABe9ebMUfPJLA

----------

AHelen (29.01.2022), alexandr_ll (18.01.2022), ikalichkin (19.01.2022), kozavva (22.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), OksanaZ (13.02.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), Veta K (24.01.2022), ZapMos (18.01.2022), АлексБор (20.01.2022)

----------


## SYE04

Помогите скачать пожалуйста: https://infostart.ru/public/1478241/  Автоматическая установка номера счета-фактуры как у реализации

----------


## старый еврей

Добрый день ! Может у кого есть обработка с инфостарта https://infostart.ru/public/394445/?

----------


## aro

Печатная форма для ЗуП 3.1 "Печать уведомления о прибытии иностранного гражданина к приказу МВД №856 от 10.12.2020" https://infostart.ru/public/1057422/ ПечатьУведомленийОПрибыти  иИностранногоГражданина.epf

----------

levachok (30.01.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (01.02.2022)

----------


## aro

Может есть у кого и готов поделится:

https://infostart.ru/public/1152978/
https://infostart.ru/public/1438885

----------


## Ирэнн

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку "выгрузка отчетности БУ и АУ для ФК . ред. 1.0

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день форумчане.Отключение рекламы в БП а то ОтключениеНапоминалок.1.1.7 не работает на релизе 106,101? подскажите есть у кого или где скачать думаю не только мне нужно.благодарю

----------


## Spleh

Доброго. Может кто поможет - нужно кассовую книгу(стандартную) выгрузить в dbf. Отчет сделать внешним не проблема, но дальше.... )) Т.е. на стандартный добавить кнопку выгрузки, и чтобы сформированный отчет выгружался в dbf. Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго. Может кто поможет - нужно кассовую книгу(стандартную) выгрузить в dbf. Отчет сделать внешним не проблема, но дальше.... )) Т.е. на стандартный добавить кнопку выгрузки, и чтобы сформированный отчет выгружался в dbf. Спасибо.


Какая конфигурация? Например https://infostart.ru/public/1176307/

----------

tak_tak777 (15.04.2022)

----------


## Alx33

Удалено.

----------


## Spleh

> Какая конфигурация? Например https://infostart.ru/public/1176307/


Обычная Бухгалтерия Проф

----------


## whiteulru

День добрый! Помогите скачать Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям и удержаниям для ЗКГУ 3.1 и ЗУП 3.1 по адресу: https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/

моя почта gvaveshk@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mrisha

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/963287/. Или, возможно, есть у кого-то внешняя печатная форма ТТН?

----------


## ikalichkin

> День добрый! Помогите скачать Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям и удержаниям для ЗКГУ 3.1 и ЗУП 3.1 по адресу: https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
> 
> моя почта gvaveshk@yandex.ru
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Пожалуйста: *1273414.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (07.02.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (14.02.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/963287/. Или, возможно, есть у кого-то внешняя печатная форма ТТН?


https://infostart.ru/public/633344/ - *633344.zip*, *зеркало*

И ещё какая то: *ТТН_8.3.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (07.02.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (14.02.2022)

----------


## Di_1203

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку "ЗакрытиеОстатковПоЗП 3.1"  https://infostart.ru/public/899647/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку "ЗакрытиеОстатковПоЗП 3.1"  https://infostart.ru/public/899647/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TKjU/z2FEbLG3J

----------

Ankiss (07.02.2022), levachok (07.02.2022), natik_82 (07.02.2022), pony95 (09.02.2022), rnf70 (15.02.2022), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022)

----------


## Bizlen

Можно перезалить? Файла по ссылке нет, обработка 689347
https://infostart.ru/public/689347/
Большое спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Можно перезалить? Файла по ссылке нет, обработка 689347
> https://infostart.ru/public/689347/
> Большое спасибо!


Релиз 1.21
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Pc3/Xb8jEMkTt

----------

666Rebel666 (07.02.2022), AndyUgansk (13.07.2022), Ankiss (07.02.2022), levachok (07.02.2022), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (07.02.2022), pony95 (09.02.2022), rnf70 (15.02.2022), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), АлексБор (08.02.2022)

----------


## Наталья В.

я уже просила, но попрошу еще раз
https://infostart.ru/public/599909/ Приказ о поощрении сотрудника (форма Т-11) и приказ о поощрении сотрудников (форма Т-11а)для документа "Начисление зарплаты" для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.
или просто Т-11а, если есть

----------


## saprtv

Добрый день. Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 3.0. Форма 6НДФЛ (с 2021 года) не находится и не формируется. Проблема возникла в конце декабря. С обновлениями не уходит. При этом этот же отчет за 3, 6, 9  мес. прекрасно формировался. При просмотре настроек в отчетах сейчас только форма 6НДФл по приказу от 2020г. Прежние отчеты с пометкой 2021 сохранились, новый создать не получается.  Как исправить ситуацию?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 3.0. Форма 6НДФЛ (с 2021 года) не находится и не формируется. Проблема возникла в конце декабря. С обновлениями не уходит. При этом этот же отчет за 3, 6, 9  мес. прекрасно формировался. При просмотре настроек в отчетах сейчас только форма 6НДФл по приказу от 2020г. Прежние отчеты с пометкой 2021 сохранились, новый создать не получается.  Как исправить ситуацию?


Какой релиз конфигурации? Заполнение годовой формы 6НДФЛ реализовано начиная с релиза 3.0.106.60

----------


## morus

Просьба помочь с этой обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1543245/ - Внешняя компонента - драйвер "Эквайринговые терминалы Ingenico (ECRCommXLib)"
Заранее, спасибо

----------


## saprtv

Эта была. Обновила на 107.37 . Ситуация та же. Пишет - непредвиденная ситуация , перезапустите программу или обратитесь к администратору

----------


## ded20ded

С какой конфигурации на какую обновились? какая платформа? что запускаете?

----------


## saprtv

Перестала запускаться после обновления 105.45 на 106.1. Платформа 8.3.18.1289
В других базах работает. Глюк этот только в одной. Через регламентные отчеты не идет. Через вкладку зарплата - тоже

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Перестала запускаться после обновления 105.45 на 106.1. Платформа 8.3.18.1289
> В других базах работает. Глюк этот только в одной. Через регламентные отчеты не идет. Через вкладку зарплата - тоже


Нужно прочитать содержание ошибки и исправить ее.

----------


## morus

Вопрос решен, спс

----------


## saprtv

Как прочитать? Выскакивает окно: произошла непредвиденная ситуация. обратитесь к администратору или перезагрузите программу.

----------


## alla543

Добрый день ! Может у кого есть обработка с инфостарта Перенумерация документов для 1С: Бухгалтерии 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1156763/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Как прочитать? Выскакивает окно: произошла непредвиденная ситуация. обратитесь к администратору или перезагрузите программу.


Внизу есть строка "Отчет по ошибке"

----------


## scraper34

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна: https://infostart.ru/public/1201820/

----------


## scraper34

Здравствуйте!
может у кого-то есть внешняя печатная форма: Приказ о вводе в эксплуатацию для справочника "Основные средства" (БП 3)
https://infostart.ru/public/1201820/
Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день, очень нужно

ВПФ УПД для реализации нужно для БП 3.0

заранее спасибо

----------


## rom2

Добрый день, может есть у кого небольшое расширение?

https://infostart.ru/public/1285260/

Заранее спасибо

----------


## MiDeT

Доброго всем,
повторите, если не сложно, какой нибудь из рабочих вариантов внешней обработки (МХ-1, МХ-3):

https://infostart.ru/public/1237425/

или те, что уже были, ссылки стухли.




> Добрый день! Очень нужны рабочие обработки внешних печатных форм МХ-1 и МХ-3 (БП 3.0.100.20):
> https://infostart.ru/public/576365/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1005742/


Спасиб.

----------


## Nesty89

Добрый день. 

Нужна внешняя форма П-4 "Сведения о численности, заработной плате и движении работников". 

Опубликована на ИТС 31.01.22
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день. 
> 
> Нужна внешняя форма П-4 "Сведения о численности, заработной плате и движении работников". 
> 
> Опубликована на ИТС 31.01.22
> Заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/YIMyC - внешняя форма

----------

666Rebel666 (17.02.2022), levachok (17.02.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), rnf70 (15.02.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (16.03.2022), АлексБор (16.02.2022)

----------


## Valeant

Нужна внешняя форма для выгрузки УПД в xml для последующей отправки через ЭДО (Диадок).
Встроенная в 1С83 выгрузка в xml дает кучу лишних данных.
Может у кого есть и готов поделиться, заранее спасибо.

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! очень нужна обработка для загрузки документов из Диадок в 1С бухгалтерия 8.3. Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## sergeyssk

Добрый день.

Нужна внешняя форма Т-5 и Т-5а "Кадровый перевод" и "Кадровый перевод списком".
https://infostart.ru/public/76951/
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1202046/

Для ЗУП 3.1

Может у кого есть, очень нужно!!!

sergeyssk83@rambler.ru

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Алишерка

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/714339/
Моя почта ak29011987@gmail.com

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать
> https://infostart.ru/public/714339/
> Моя почта ak29011987@gmail.com


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4eqG/tHiJjxAu1

----------

dj-eva (20.10.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), MetaFrame (04.01.2023), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022), SergeyZabor (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), trunk777 (21.04.2022), ZapMos (23.02.2022), АлексБор (21.02.2022), Алишерка (18.02.2022)

----------


## dimarrioo

Добрый день. помогите скачать пузомер . Ссылками или на почту dpinkman@bk.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. помогите скачать пузомер . Ссылками или на почту dpinkman@bk.ru


*439778_v.2.0.0.1.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (02.03.2022), dimarrioo (02.03.2022), levachok (02.03.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), santa1 (17.03.2022), SergeyZabor (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), trunk777 (21.04.2022), ZapMos (05.03.2022)

----------


## natik_82

Добрый день! Помогите скачать "Выгрузка сведений о застрахованных лицах (ФСС) из 1С: ЗиКГУ 3.1 во внешний файл(ы)" https://infostart.ru/public/1609399/

----------


## АлексБор

Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть расширение https://infostart.ru/public/376471/  или подобное. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## akimov_aleks

Здравствуйте 
помогите найти обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/1507910/

----------


## Ladydy

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1331614/

----------


## swimpig

Добрый день. Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/200386/ 

Спасибо!

----------


## Linlees

Здравствуйте. 
Помогите, пожалуйста -  нужен материальный отчет М-19. Все предыдущие ссылки уже не активны. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> Помогите, пожалуйста -  нужен материальный отчет М-19. Все предыдущие ссылки уже не активны. Буду очень признательна.


https://infostart.ru/public/1207190/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jpiu/LSCZUJkFJ

----------

666Rebel666 (17.03.2022), Grios (08.06.2022), levachok (17.03.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), savchenkodenis (06.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## kodblack

Добрые люди, поделитесь у кого есть!

Загрузка банковских выписок в Альфа Авто из БП 3
https://infostart.ru/public/701717/

Исправление выгрузки физических лиц из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 3.0 (Расширение конфигурации)
https://infostart.ru/public/791307/

Универсальный отчет для Альфа-авто. ред 4 и 5
https://infostart.ru/public/195349/

АРМ Кладовщика Альфа-авто 5
https://infostart.ru/public/341485/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/200386/ 
> 
> Спасибо!


200386.rar, зеркало

----------

natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## varav-99

Добрый день. Может у кого нибудь есть расширение https://infostart.ru/public/1176517/. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Hron21

может есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1376675/
Выгрузка УПД в формате xml для загрузки в ЭДО Лайт (честный знак) с кодами маркировки для БП 3, УТ 11.4, УНФ 1.6, КА 2

----------


## piterpivo

Добрый день. У кого есть обновление AccountingCorp_2_0_67_24_updstpp.zip  для обновления с Бухгалтерия 2.0 Проф до Бухгалтерия 2.0 Корп

----------


## dexexe

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/
Обработка переноса из "1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0" в "1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 3.0"
Обмен обновлен до версий БП 2.0.67.х и БП 3.0.109.х!

----------


## belarus767

Добрый день! Выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день! Выложите пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/536900


https://dropmefiles.com/0lEd8

----------

natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, тут выкладывали обработку но ссылки уже не активны, у кого есть выложити пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/835540/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, тут выкладывали обработку но ссылки уже не активны, у кого есть выложити пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/835540/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AZxc/sZ4gUY5W1

----------

MetaFrame (04.01.2023), natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## Dragonfly

Друзья, выручайте!
Заполнение субконто указанным значением по указанному счету
https://infostart.ru/public/1066716/

dragonfly.oneg@gmail.com

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## kodblack

Исправление выгрузки физических лиц из ЗУП 3.1 в БП 3.0 (Расширение конфигурации)
https://infostart.ru/public/791307/

----------


## kodblack

Ночное восстановление последовательности документов (фоновым заданием) для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/462049/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ночное восстановление последовательности документов (фоновым заданием) для БП 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/462049/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dmVm/jcNgQA5M8

----------

natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## kodblack

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dmVm/jcNgQA5M8


Спасибо еще раз!

может у Вас есть еще:
https://infostart.ru/public/791307/

----------


## HaspS

Всем привет и хорошего настроения! Нужна обработка "Объединение договоров контрагента в Бухгалтерии 3.0"  https://infostart.ru/public/803444/  .Может ли кто то поделиться?Или у кого есть стартмани,куплю. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет и хорошего настроения! Нужна обработка "Объединение договоров контрагента в Бухгалтерии 3.0"  https://infostart.ru/public/803444/  .Может ли кто то поделиться?Или у кого есть стартмани,куплю. Заранее спасибо!


*803444.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## HaspS

Огромнейшее спасибо! Вы спасли бухгалтерию от долгих мучений!

----------


## ug72net

Добрый день. Может у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1581309/ 
Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## AviCena

Добрый вечер!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с архива https://infostart.ru/public/958997/
Название "Внешние печатные формы Т-1, Т-1а, Т-5, Т-5а, Т-6, Т-6а, Т-8, Т-8а, Т-9, Т-9а, Т-10 и Т-10а для ЗУП 3.1.8.ххх / ERP 2.4.6.ххх под БСП 3.0.1.ххх" 
В архиве есть, строка №11719 (958997), доступ к архиву утерян.

Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с архива https://infostart.ru/public/958997/
> Название "Внешние печатные формы Т-1, Т-1а, Т-5, Т-5а, Т-6, Т-6а, Т-8, Т-8а, Т-9, Т-9а, Т-10 и Т-10а для ЗУП 3.1.8.ххх / ERP 2.4.6.ххх под БСП 3.0.1.ххх" 
> В архиве есть, строка №11719 (958997), доступ к архиву утерян.
> 
> Спасибо!


В том архиве, вероятнее всего, тоже был старый набор всего из 3 форм: Т-1, Т-1а,  Т-6.

И, если Вас такое устроит, то: *958997.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (15.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## KeshaF

Доброго времени суток. Может у кого есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/323747/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Margarita_ru

Помогли с лицензионной активацией КриптоПРО CSP за символический призент. Если вдруг кому-то понадобится, контакты ниже
https://t.me/oemcenter

----------


## grossavia

Добрый день.

Не могли бы вы скачать обработку:  https://infostart.ru/public/download...78&pub=1165872
Формирование УПД для ЭДО из УТ 10.3


Заранее спасибо.

----------


## den5447

Добрый день.

Не могли бы вы скачать обработку , можно за небольшую оплату : 
https://infostart.ru/public/1614115/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## niyazovrus

Всем привет!
Нет ни у кого случайно https://infostart.ru/public/1237609/
Спасибо.

----------


## goodcat999

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужна обработка "Обработка для удаления из базы сотрудника, и всех его следов"
https://infostart.ru/public/503960/
Либо что-то похожее

----------


## mekkers

Добрый день, помогите найти Печать договора поставки для УТ 11.5, УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и ERP 2.4 (внешняя печатная форма)
https://infostart.ru/public/1202164/

----------


## traregs

> 359844:
> https://dropmefiles.com/NtRo3


И мне очень нужна, а её там уже нет :(

----------


## 4AuHuK

> И мне очень нужна, а её там уже нет :(


Добрый день! Конечно нет. Хорошие вещи быстро разбирают 
Универсальная обработка "Изменение записей регистров сведений и накопления" (https://infostart.ru/public/359844/):
https://dropmefiles.com/fkL8J

----------

ikalichkin (17.04.2022), levachok (19.04.2022), traregs (18.04.2022), trunk777 (21.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## wspirit

> Релиз 1.21
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Pc3/Xb8jEMkTt


1.23 не могли бы залить? они в расширение переделали. Заранее спасибо!

----------

Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## Smash97

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть обработкой (Обработка создает документ выпуска продукции на основании реализации) ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/1405423/
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## niyazovrus

> Есть такое: https://dropmefiles.com/ZKey1 (https://infostart.ru/public/339261/)


Добрый день! Можно продублировать?

Либо в идеале эту https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Можно продублировать?
> 
> Либо в идеале эту https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/


https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MQCT/Uvk4Awi3t

----------

666Rebel666 (20.04.2022), den2283411 (27.04.2022), levachok (22.04.2022), MichaelIII (25.04.2022), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), rewollwes2005 (20.04.2022), savchenkodenis (06.05.2022), Svetlana_K (04.05.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), Veronika123 (27.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022), АлексБор (21.04.2022), Васесуалий (20.07.2022)

----------


## rewollwes2005

Добрый день!
Есть у кого такие отчеты?
https://infostart.ru/public/1283041/
https://infostart.ru/public/1377161/#slide-to-files

----------

den2283411 (27.04.2022)

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день. Есть у кого нить внешняя печатная форма Договора поставки для 1С Бухгалтерии 3.0?

----------

den2283411 (27.04.2022)

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день
поделитесь печатными формами КС-2, КС-3 для БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1523282/

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день. Есть у кого-нить эта печатная форма https://infostart.ru/public/1323621/ ?

----------


## nika74

Добрый день. Интересует расширение для УНФ 
https://infostart.ru/public/1564435/
Поделитесь кто может

----------


## kbukanew

Добрый день. Интересует внешняя обработка для печати непроведенного документа. Пробовал по описанию, не получается.
https://v8book.ru/public/656149/
Поделитесь кто может

----------


## forbuk

Здравствуйте!

Помогите пожалуйста добыть: БП 3.0 (УФ) Заполнение требования-накладной остатками ТМЦ по складу с отборами по счетам и номенклатурам - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста добыть: БП 3.0 (УФ) Заполнение требования-накладной остатками ТМЦ по складу с отборами по счетам и номенклатурам - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/527720/


Не последняя: *527720.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

forbuk (24.04.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), ZapMos (28.04.2022)

----------


## постернак

Добрый день! Помогите скачать, что-то похожее: Автоматическое создание документов Отчет о розничных продажах (ОРП) и Поступление в кассу (ПКО) из файла Excel, полученного от оператора фискальных данных (ОФД), для 1С 8.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1448657/
или https://infostart.ru/public/1491980/
 За ранее благодарю!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать, что-то похожее: Автоматическое создание документов Отчет о розничных продажах (ОРП) и Поступление в кассу (ПКО) из файла Excel, полученного от оператора фискальных данных (ОФД), для 1С 8.3 https://infostart.ru/public/1448657/
> или https://infostart.ru/public/1491980/
>  За ранее благодарю!


Есть другая
https://infostart.ru/public/1229011/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Ms4/NH9zcSs4p

----------

111000 (20.05.2022), Ankiss (08.05.2022), den2283411 (27.04.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), mariaparad (19.05.2022), Masik777 (26.04.2022), mis_ra (27.04.2022), natik_82 (14.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), savchenkodenis (06.05.2022), Svetlana_K (04.05.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), ZapMos (28.04.2022), постернак (26.04.2022)

----------


## den2283411

Добрый день, если есть групповая обработка акт сверки контрагентам для БП3.0 Казахстана? Заранее спасибо. И спасибо тем, кто помогаем

----------


## evgen113

Ребят, может есть у кого 
https://infostart.ru/public/713818/
именно такая нужно. чтобы заполняло из формы документа, а не как типовая

----------


## Mirtag

Доброй ночи! Киньте пожалуйста одну из этих обработок. или если есть обе. Заранее благодарен
http://infostart.oooxxivek.ru/public/1176446/
https://infostart.ru/public/792689/
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1088054/

----------


## ShelestBrest

Добрый день, помогите скачать, очень нужно разобраться https://infostart.ru/public/821082/

----------


## sheshunova1960

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1546943/, заранее благодарю. Спасибо

----------


## sheshunova1960

Помогите пожалуйста с данной обработкой
https://infostart.ru/public/1546943/
Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## tsaplin

Сервис контрагенты 3,5, с измененным режимом совместимости под свежую БП 3.0
http://fil.su/e6faee992a4430c343a368...7c27543e8f0100

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Сервис контрагенты 3,5, с измененным режимом совместимости под свежую БП 3.0
> http://fil.su/e6faee992a4430c343a368...7c27543e8f0100


У меня ссылка не открывается

----------

111000 (20.05.2022), asusteh (15.05.2022)

----------


## IuliiaT

Загрузила, но Сервис контрагенты 3.5 не работает, выдает ошибку при загрузке в 1С. Как исправить? Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## tsaplin

> У меня ссылка не открывается


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fv3B/jdU9j9VKJ

----------

alexandr_ll (13.05.2022), Ankiss (18.05.2022), elaine (09.06.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), mis_ra (31.05.2022), natik_82 (18.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), ZapMos (14.05.2022)

----------


## tsaplin

> Загрузила, но Сервис контрагенты 3.5 не работает, выдает ошибку при загрузке в 1С. Как исправить? Подскажите пожалуйста!


Под конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.112.31)

----------


## Tacker

Добрый день! 
Кто сможет поделиться Переносом данных из БП 2.0 в БП 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/ ?
Был бы крайне признателен.

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку:

https://infostart.ru/public/1582611/

Так же может быть у кого-нибудь есть обработки/расширения для работы с сервисом СберМегаМаркет (partner.sbermegamarket.ru)?
Делаю свое расширение для данного сервиса, но хотелось бы писать не с нуля, а опираясь на уже созданный механизм.
Был бы признателен за помощь!
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый день! 
> Кто сможет поделиться Переносом данных из БП 2.0 в БП 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/ ?
> Был бы крайне признателен.


Спасибо, вопрос решён.

----------


## Julia_Ar

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/619422/.
Почта A_julia_w@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/619422/.
> Почта A_julia_w@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CMbq/Tfrfiyy86

----------

4AuHuK (18.05.2022), 666Rebel666 (18.05.2022), Ankiss (22.05.2022), bentim (25.05.2022), Evolve (18.05.2022), Julia_Ar (18.05.2022), kozavva (20.05.2022), levachok (19.05.2022), MichaelIII (20.05.2022), pony95 (24.05.2022), Svetlana_K (18.05.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), Veronika123 (25.05.2022), ZapMos (20.05.2022)

----------


## alexnv1976

Добрый день! Выгрузка ЭДО в СБиС и Диадок https://infostart.ru/public/1031048/ только для 3.0.105 есть?
Ранее была выложена для 3.0.71 или даже 65. Половина функции ЭлектронногоВзаимодействи  я и ОбменаСКонтрагентами уже нерабочие и отключены
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexnv1976

Добрый день! Выгрузка ЭДО в СБиС и Диадок https://infostart.ru/public/1031048/ только для 3.0.105 есть?
Ранее была выложена для 3.0.71 или даже 65. Половина функции ЭлектронногоВзаимодействи  я и ОбменаСКонтрагентами уже нерабочие и отключены
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## membran

https://infostart.ru/public/1660574/
ВПФ счета на оплату для БП 3.0

----------


## 111000

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/

----------


## 111000

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/

----------


## swhost

Добрый люди, у кого может быть есть обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1642688/
поделитесь пожалуйста))

----------


## goldenaks

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь внешней обработкой "Акт об оказании услуг"
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь внешней обработкой "Акт об оказании услуг"
> Заранее спасибо!


https://infostart.ru/public/287635/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Eczb/zfSjJZcnB

----------

666Rebel666 (23.05.2022), bentim (25.05.2022), goldenaks (23.05.2022), levachok (23.05.2022), pony95 (24.05.2022), Svetlana_K (23.05.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), Veronika123 (25.05.2022), ZapMos (30.05.2022)

----------


## muklja

> Спасибо, вопрос решён.


Как решили вопрос?

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
> https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YSrXy8w52fzzUw

----------

111000 (26.05.2022), levachok (27.05.2022), pony95 (30.05.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2022), ZapMos (30.05.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать [1С: БП 3] Роль "Кладовщик"
> https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/


Версию не проверял. Попробуйте.

----------


## 111000

> Версию не проверял. Попробуйте.


Спасибо. Это 1.0.74, на текущей БП не работает (уже проверено)

----------


## Дмитрий5041987

Добрый день.
всю голову сломал с переходам с конфигурации к.а. 1.1
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА поделитесь у кого есть возможность
Перенос документов, остатков и справочников из "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.1" в "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 2.4" / "1С:Управление торговлей 11"
https://infostart.ru/public/424620/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> всю голову сломал с переходам с конфигурации к.а. 1.1
> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА поделитесь у кого есть возможность
> Перенос документов, остатков и справочников из "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.1" в "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 2.4" / "1С:Управление торговлей 11"
> https://infostart.ru/public/424620/


Сам не проверял. Попробуйте. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/v7v_pSevwdA-Yg

----------

levachok (02.06.2022), pony95 (30.05.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (30.05.2022)

----------


## WowGun

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать расширение Заполнение банковских выписок. БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1274057/

Или Предзаполнение банковских выписок
https://infostart.ru/public/1154962/

----------


## WowGun

дубль

----------


## Дмитрий5041987

> Сам не проверял. Попробуйте. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/v7v_pSevwdA-Yg


Благодарю! Буду пробовать.

----------


## xxxALEXxxx88

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1508969/

----------


## xxxALEXxxx88

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста скачать 
https://infostart.ru/public/1508969/

----------


## Дмитрий5041987

> Благодарю! Буду пробовать.


Не удалось загрузить в ут 11 ((((

----------


## Дмитрий5041987

> Благодарю! Буду пробовать.


Не удалось загрузить в ут 11 ((((

----------


## Дмитрий5041987

> Сам не проверял. Попробуйте. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/v7v_pSevwdA-Yg


Не загружает((( есть еще варианты?

----------


## vitamin2010

Добрый день, может быть у кого нибудь есть расширение 
https://infostart.ru/public/701540/, поделитесь пожалуйста.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, может быть у кого нибудь есть расширение 
> https://infostart.ru/public/701540/, поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/otkz/S4sWHYbrC

----------

666Rebel666 (02.06.2022), ikalichkin (04.06.2022), kozavva (10.06.2022), levachok (02.06.2022), mis_ra (13.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## mangust4

Всем привет. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/630456/
 ранее она уже была здесь, может у кого-нибудь осталась. помогайвыручай

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/630456/
>  ранее она уже была здесь, может у кого-нибудь осталась. помогайвыручай


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vSth/TyrjvyUsE

----------

levachok (02.06.2022), Masik777 (03.06.2022), mis_ra (13.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022), santa1 (14.06.2022), SergeyZabor (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), Ub'ju_vedrom (14.06.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Zreiby347

Приыетстыую всех, помогите с обработкой пожалуйста. https://infostart.ru/public/270240/

----------


## kozavva

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь у кого есть вот эта  
https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
Или вот эта
https://infostart.ru/public/700979/
 обработки  

"Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям и удержаниям для ЗКГУ 3.1"

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте.
> Поделитесь у кого есть вот эта  
> https://infostart.ru/public/1273414/
> 
> "Расчетная ведомость 0504402 с разбивкой по начислениям и удержаниям для ЗКГУ 3.1"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oUJ1/ZbEYvVJhZ

----------

kozavva (15.06.2022), levachok (07.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## forever100de

Добрый день.
У кого нибудь есть обработка? Помогите пожалуйста достать.
https://igorvoloshin.ru/public/509628/

----------


## forever100de

Добрый день.
У кого нибудь есть обработка "Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0"? Помогите пожалуйста поделитесь.
https://igorvoloshin.ru/public/509628/
Спасибо!

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> У кого нибудь есть обработка "Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0"? Помогите пожалуйста поделитесь.
> https://igorvoloshin.ru/public/509628/
> Спасибо!


509628_v6.3.9.1 - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DsjZ/LTX922PqW

----------

forever100de (06.06.2022), goodcat999 (26.08.2022), levachok (07.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> У кого нибудь есть обработка "Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0"? Помогите пожалуйста поделитесь.
> https://igorvoloshin.ru/public/509628/
> Спасибо!


v6.6.3.0
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zcxi/4Nm8BuPG5

----------

4AuHuK (06.06.2022), 666Rebel666 (06.06.2022), bentim (10.06.2022), forever100de (06.06.2022), goodcat999 (26.08.2022), ikalichkin (06.06.2022), kksav (15.06.2022), levachok (07.06.2022), MetaFrame (04.01.2023), MichaelIII (15.06.2022), pony95 (13.06.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## elaine

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней печатной формой доверенности для 1с 8.3 БП. Спасибо)

----------


## evgen040

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать, https://infostart.ru/public/376471/, заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать, https://infostart.ru/public/376471/, заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/931X/tCQMFYJA3

----------

4AuHuK (14.06.2022), 666Rebel666 (14.06.2022), Ankiss (14.06.2022), evgen040 (18.06.2022), kozavva (15.06.2022), levachok (15.06.2022), mis_ra (14.06.2022), pony95 (14.06.2022), Svetlana_K (14.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/.

----------


## Владимир139

Здравствуйте, нужна ВПФ Акт сверки взаиморасчетов в разрезе договоров(Начальное и конечное сальдо). Заранее благодарен! 
Пример: https://1snic.ru/public/1673660/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1029641/.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MQCT/Uvk4Awi3t

----------

Ankiss (20.06.2022), levachok (15.06.2022), mis_ra (15.06.2022), pony95 (15.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## kksav

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1244691/
Или что-то похожее. Нужен функцилнал БизнесПроцессов в расширении. Хотя бы понимание

----------


## deAlexWin

День добрый. Возможно, у кого-то есть работающее на последней конфигурации бухгалтерии предприятия расширение Кладовщик? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый. Возможно, у кого-то есть работающее на последней конфигурации бухгалтерии предприятия расширение Кладовщик? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Благодарю.


https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/   Релиз 3.0.113 от 09/06/2022
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hy15/r7Nk9C2xm

----------

666Rebel666 (16.06.2022), deAlexWin (16.06.2022), goodcat999 (26.08.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), Masik777 (16.06.2022), MichaelIII (27.06.2022), mis_ra (16.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## kitoae

https://infostart.ru/public/1505177/ - помогите скачать
Заранее спасибо

Почта - kiw3r@yandex.ru

----------


## kitoae

https://infostart.ru/public/1505177/ - помогите скачать
Заранее спасибо

Почта - kiw3r@yandex.ru

----------


## kitoae

> https://infostart.ru/public/1505177/ - помогите скачать
> Заранее спасибо
> 
> Почта - kiw3r@yandex.ru


Нужна версия для УНФ

----------


## kliniksklin

https://infostart.ru/public/1060523/ помогите пожалуйста  скачать 7952748@mail.ru

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день! Кто-нить может поделиться внешней обработкой печатной формы Товарно-транспортная накладная (ТТН) 1-Т для 1С: Бухгалтерии 3.0? Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## GalKam

Добрый день! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/625399/

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1050358/  Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Bivan

Нужна печатная форма счета внешняя, помогите люди добрые

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нужна печатная форма счета внешняя, помогите люди добрые


https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jfkn/qiWJ3sZfN

----------

AndyUgansk (13.07.2022), bentim (21.06.2022), goodcat999 (26.08.2022), ikalichkin (17.06.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), Masik777 (19.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), requin (09.07.2022), Svetlana_K (17.06.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022), Пихтор (17.06.2022)

----------


## ssTibaltss

Приветствую! Есть ли у кого расширение для 1С что бы появился выбор загрузка классификатора банков в 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 с сайта РБК?

Будьте добры отправить на sstibaltss@gmail.com. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Masik777

> Приветствую! Есть ли у кого расширение для 1С что бы появился выбор загрузка классификатора банков в 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 с сайта РБК?
> 
> Будьте добры отправить на sstibaltss@gmail.com. Буду очень благодарен.


По РБК прочтите, пожалуйста тут - https://infostart.ru/public/683440/ Если таки очень нужно, то вот - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DJTP_NdiVrWNsQ

----------

Bizlen (18.07.2022), levachok (23.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022), Наталья В. (06.07.2022)

----------


## enisej

> https://infostart.ru/public/1258942/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jfkn/qiWJ3sZfN


на бп 3.0.114.23 счет-заказ.epf не удалось подключить 
Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.

Техническая информация:
{ВнешняяОбработка.СчетЗака  з.МодульОбъекта(1243,17)}: Переменная не определена (ГенерацияШтрихкодаВызовС

----------

Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022)

----------


## Rustem541

Добрый день! Помогите помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/320460/  на gareev-rustik@mail.ru

----------


## leov-001

> Приветствую! Есть ли у кого расширение для 1С что бы появился выбор загрузка классификатора банков в 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 с сайта РБК?
> 
> Будьте добры отправить на sstibaltss@gmail.com. Буду очень благодарен.


Функции для технического специалиса ===>>> Константа [Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки курсов валют] 
Открываем ставим галку. Курсы будут грузиться с РБК

----------

Malina_80 (04.07.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/320460/  на gareev-rustik@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LQmX/dhsQdpsxq

----------

Centrum10 (27.07.2022), levachok (23.06.2022), mis_ra (24.08.2022), pony95 (23.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> на бп 3.0.114.23 счет-заказ.epf не удалось подключить 
> Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
> Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.


Там же внутри есть специальное расширение для исправления ошибок. Конечно же многие обработки уже работать не будут. Они сделаны под более ранний релиз.

----------


## AirCool

добрый день
помогите скачать, пожалуйста, https://infostart.ru/public/1265958/

----------


## Bams

Добрый день, буду очень рад если выручите .
https://infostart.ru/public/1127047

Выгрузка УПД в XML Бухгалтерия 3.0

можно на почту либо сюда 
почта
1@ftpb.ru

----------

hatamoto (05.07.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, буду очень рад если выручите .
> https://infostart.ru/public/1127047
> 
> Выгрузка УПД в XML Бухгалтерия 3.0
> 
> можно на почту либо сюда 
> почта
> 1@ftpb.ru


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mEZeo6cOg9GSrg

----------

Ankiss (05.07.2022), Centrum10 (27.07.2022), Fltr (27.06.2022), goodcat999 (26.08.2022), levachok (04.07.2022), mis_ra (24.08.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## funtcake

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого обработка для массовой рассылки документов КА.
Акты взаиморасчетов например и прочее. 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Gregor_7

Доброго дня.
Может у кого доступ есть к 
https://releases.1c.ru/additional_fi...ovaniya_UP.zip
 - помогите скачать, пожалуйста.

----------


## GTA33

> Доброго дня.
> Может у кого доступ есть к 
> https://releases.1c.ru/additional_fi...ovaniya_UP.zip
>  - помогите скачать, пожалуйста.


https://wdfiles.ru/4a5d2c

Тесты

----------

alexandr_ll (28.06.2022), Gregor_7 (28.06.2022), ikalichkin (28.06.2022), levachok (06.07.2022), pony95 (29.06.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022)

----------


## АннаПВ

Прошу скачать
Трудовой договор для ЗУП 3
https://infostart.ru/public/1623945/

----------


## azazell

Здравствуйте, нужна последняя версия расширения БП3.0 v3.6 для заполнения реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/447083/ 
Имеющаяся версия расширения 3.5 перестала работать на новом обновлении 1с. Либо аналоги для последнего обновления конфигурации 1С БП 3.0.115.15
Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, нужна последняя версия расширения БП3.0 v3.6 для заполнения реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/447083/ 
> Имеющаяся версия расширения 3.5 перестала работать на новом обновлении 1с. Либо аналоги для последнего обновления конфигурации 1С БП 3.0.115.15
> Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J2jh/bLGREoFHK

----------

azazell (05.07.2022), elaine (04.07.2022), goodcat999 (26.08.2022), Konsiv (15.07.2022), levachok (06.07.2022), Masik777 (24.07.2022), mis_ra (24.08.2022), pony95 (30.06.2022), requin (09.07.2022), santa1 (01.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), АлексБор (01.07.2022), Наталья В. (06.07.2022)

----------


## Эльвина88

Добрый день, можно эту обработку, пожалуйста?
https://infostart.ru/public/506884/

----------


## Эльвина88

Здравствуйте, можно эту обработку, пожалуйста?
https://infostart.ru/public/506884/
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, можно эту обработку, пожалуйста?
> https://infostart.ru/public/506884/
> Спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LSMS/ouAYSeFq5

----------

AHelen (18.08.2022), Ankiss (14.07.2022), Bizlen (18.07.2022), Konsiv (15.07.2022), levachok (10.07.2022), Masik777 (24.07.2022), mis_ra (24.08.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), santa1 (01.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (25.07.2022), talib77 (28.07.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022), Эльвина88 (07.07.2022)

----------


## bratyxa

Здравствуйте, можно эту обработку, пожалуйста?
https://infostart.ru/public/309351/
Спасибо.

----------


## Ириница

люди добрые, помогите найти https://infostart.ru/public/817428/ прайс-лист для 1С БП 83
спасибо!

----------


## lesmash

Здравствуйте.

Нужна "Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
https://infostart.ru/public/957790/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Нужна "Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
> https://infostart.ru/public/957790/


Update ver. 1d: *957790.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (09.08.2022), mis_ra (23.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (31.07.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Нужна "Склады в табличной части. Расширение для 1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
> https://infostart.ru/public/957790/


Версия 2а
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vFr/8SznxMDdM

----------

AHelen (18.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), mis_ra (23.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (31.07.2022)

----------


## rfhbvjd

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1052023/
Замена контрагента договора в справочнике для БП КОРП 3.0

ak29011987@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо

----------


## aabbam

Есть у кого обработка рабочая по работе с API? Пример рабочий нужен. В идеале с банком каким, лучше Тинькофф. Но можно просто рабочую с API.

----------


## Anyta1985

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку для группового копирования документов в 1С
https://infostart.ru/public/1553082/

----------


## Serg2008t

> Версия 2а
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vFr/8SznxMDdM


Там 14143

----------

Svetlana_K (17.10.2022)

----------


## Serg2008t

> Версия 2а
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vFr/8SznxMDdM


Там не 2а, а 14143

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Там не 2а, а 14143


https://infostart.ru/public/957790/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hBWo/XQBGZck1U
Версия 2а

----------

666Rebel666 (01.08.2022), AHelen (18.08.2022), Ankiss (01.08.2022), ikalichkin (01.08.2022), kozavva (13.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), Masik777 (05.08.2022), mis_ra (23.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022), Serg2008t (29.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (08.08.2022)

----------


## Александр_4

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/869963/
Акт сверки по 79 счету для БП КОРП 3.0

it.hydro@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день, помогите скачать

Печать ТН и ТТН из документа "Перемещение товаров". БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1331478/

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день, помогите скачать

Печать ТН и ТТН из документа "Перемещение товаров". БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1331478/



> layhov@yandex.ru

----------


## zero_JK

Добрый день.
Помогите пож скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1533993/
_"Создание поступления по отрицательным остаткам на счете для 1С:Бухгалтерии версии 3"_
Может у кого просто есть похожая обработка.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## zero_JK

Добрый день.
Помогите пож скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1533993/
_"Создание поступления по отрицательным остаткам на счете для 1С:Бухгалтерии версии 3"_
Может у кого просто есть похожая обработка.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ded20ded

Помогите скачать 

Закрытие долгов по зарплате в БП 3.0
https://infostart.ru/public/1022425/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать 
> 
> Закрытие долгов по зарплате в БП 3.0
> https://infostart.ru/public/1022425/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BbVp/kpxALUFnE

----------

Ankiss (09.08.2022), levachok (09.08.2022), Masik777 (17.08.2022), mis_ra (23.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (11.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1052023/
> Замена контрагента договора в справочнике для БП КОРП 3.0
> 
> ak29011987@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо


Наверное читали - ЕСЛИ НЕТ ДОКУМЕНТОВ - то эта обработка еще пойдет, хотя... можно и проще - делается новый контрагент и новый договор
поиск и замена значений. Меняется контрагент через поиск и замену значений
затем меняется договор через поиск и замену значений. Если покажется трудно - то можно и обработкой - PUBID_803444-ОбъединениеДоговоровКонтр  агентаБухгалтерия3.0 Лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7JHWwk6cfUl14w Или этой - PUBID_1681159-ЗаменаОсновногоДоговора_Б

----------

levachok (22.08.2022), mis_ra (23.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Lidochek

Добрый день. Помогите скачать (желательно для БУХ 3.0.115) https://infostart.ru/public/309351/
Заранее спасибо, почта belyaeva.lida@mail.ru

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать (желательно для БУХ 3.0.115) https://infostart.ru/public/309351/
> Заранее спасибо, почта belyaeva.lida@mail.ru


Навряд ли кто то скинет. За такую сумму можно и самому взять КД2 и посидеть пару часиков. Удивляюсь, что аутор не запросил за Правила к примеру 50 тыс.. Или продавал бы за 100т. Чо мелочиться..)) Пипец.. Чем дальше в лес - тем жирнее партизаны, бл..Совсем ах..ли.

----------


## BLOOD ELF

Здравствуйте. Может у кого есть внешняя обработка "Выгрузка данных зарплаты" (формирует список для зачисления денежных средств на картсчета, выгружается в txt формате, для последующей загрузи на банковских порталах) для Белорусской редакции Зарплаты?

Или может есть возможность скачать вот это для проверки? https://infostart.ru/public/259374/
Спасибо. 
ivanpiskun89@mail.ru

----------


## Rus2011

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать (желательно для БУХ 3.0.115) https://infostart.ru/public/309351/
> Заранее спасибо, почта belyaeva.lida@mail.ru


15.08.2022 дата регистрации на сайте

и уже помощь на такую сумму ?
(желательно для БУХ 3.0.115)  - может рученьками перенести ?

----------


## nik.busko

https://mega.nz/file/WMUSSCgB#whyZBr...XIOwuFZemBwCn4

----------

levachok (22.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## Educhin

Здравствуйте ! Помогите скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1629622/ 
Благодарю заранее !

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте ! Помогите скачать данную обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1629622/ 
> Благодарю заранее !


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oZNd/KNABG3WCk

----------

666Rebel666 (21.08.2022), Ankiss (29.08.2022), ikalichkin (21.08.2022), levachok (22.08.2022), Masik777 (21.08.2022), mis_ra (23.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (22.08.2022)

----------


## johnyman06

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/793944/

----------


## johnyman06

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/793944/

----------


## Berd4anka

Здравствуйте!
Помогииииииииииите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/674348/
очень ннннннадо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогииииииииииите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/674348/
> очень ннннннадо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tcjF/9aoauD9HK

----------

Ankiss (29.08.2022), Berd4anka (23.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), Masik777 (23.08.2022), mis_ra (11.10.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022), Наталья В. (31.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день!
> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/793944/


Вы не написали версии УТ10 и БП2, но я выгружал этой https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4GXStzDwzh_FRA
В виду того, что БП2 уже не поддерживается - перевел ее на БП3.0 и обновил до последней версии. Там уже другие Правила.
Ну можно попробовать этой обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/308563/ Лежит тут https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6kmjScfjSp780A

----------

alexandr_ll (23.08.2022), johnyman06 (25.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. Помогите скачать (желательно для БУХ 3.0.115) https://infostart.ru/public/309351/
> Заранее спасибо, почта belyaeva.lida@mail.ru


К сожалению новой нет, есть ток такая - 754120ВыгрузкаБП30_УТ11_v2.8.3.1  - лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/HEtBGJJ3p932lw
так же можете попробовать этой обработкой - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6kmjScfjSp780A
Уважаемый Rus2011, помощь не должна зависить от регистрации на сайте. И тут "дедовщины" быть не должно!

----------

levachok (29.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (17.10.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## landings

Коллеги прошу помощи скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/915128/, здесь она уже выкладывалась, но с того времени она обновилась, прошу если возможно актуальную версию. Там два варианта требуется для КА2.0.

----------


## Masik777

> Коллеги прошу помощи скачать - https://infostart.ru/public/915128/, здесь она уже выкладывалась, но с того времени она обновилась, прошу если возможно актуальную версию. Там два варианта требуется для КА2.0.


Только эта - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/81YHspHpp24q6A  на ск. свежая - не в курсе.

----------

Ankiss (29.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022), Елена WWW (22.10.2022)

----------


## johnyman06

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку - Поиск и удаление дублей для 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку - Поиск и удаление дублей для 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ccMy/Q4LL8AiVK

----------

johnyman06 (25.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), mis_ra (21.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022), Елена WWW (22.10.2022)

----------


## Berd4anka

Всем здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста!
https://v8book.ru/public/download.ph...11&pub=1070807

----------


## borodаn

> Всем здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста! https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/


https://dropmefiles.com/okA2Q

----------

Ankiss (29.08.2022), Berd4anka (24.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), Masik777 (24.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем здравствуйте!
> Помогите пожалуйста!
> https://v8book.ru/public/download.ph...11&pub=1070807


*1070807.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Berd4anka (24.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), Masik777 (24.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022), Наталья В. (31.08.2022)

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста, впф кадровый перевод для ЗУП 3.1, тут уже выкладывали, но ссылки умерли уже, вроде такой  https://infostart.ru/public/1451874/

----------


## Berd4anka

Здравствуйте! Можно выложить пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/download...475&pub=185064

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Можно выложить пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/download...475&pub=185064


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pPHT/p4sniRPeH

----------

666Rebel666 (25.08.2022), levachok (29.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (30.08.2022)

----------


## swimpig

Добрый день. Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1017413/ 
Если есть возможность, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Diamondwood

Добрый день.

Помогите скачать, https://infostart.ru/public/1512364/
Спасибо.

----------


## kbukanew

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1381524/

----------


## I_See_Stars

Ребят помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость

----------


## I_See_Stars

Буду рад Вашей помощи скачать : https://infostart.ru/public/1452989/
Скрываем неиспользуемую номенклатуру
Всем отличного дня))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребят помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
> Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость


*377955.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

I_See_Stars (01.09.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022), Наталья В. (12.09.2022)

----------


## Masik777

> Ребят помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/377955/
> Интерактивная оборотно-сальдовая ведомость


Ну чтобы минуту не ждать типа - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ycBUamHgwPTRcQ

----------

Ankiss (05.09.2022), boroda69 (15.09.2022), Grios (02.09.2022), I_See_Stars (01.09.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), mis_ra (07.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (10.09.2022), Елена WWW (22.10.2022), Наталья В. (12.09.2022)

----------


## Grios

Добрый вечер, помогите, пж, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/645791/-Кассовая книга по подразделениям без доработки (Бухгалтерия 3.0 ПРОФ)
https://infostart.ru/public/1289426/-Как вести несколько касс в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 ПРОФ. Расширенная кассовая книга
https://infostart.ru/public/1333099/-Кассовая книга по обособленным подразделениям в БП 3.0 ПРОФ
https://infostart.ru/public/1255433/-Кассовая книга по подразделениям, БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо огромное

----------


## Grios

Добрый вечер, помогите, пж, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/645791/-Кассовая книга по подразделениям без доработки (Бухгалтерия 3.0 ПРОФ)
https://infostart.ru/public/1289426/-Как вести несколько касс в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 ПРОФ. Расширенная кассовая книга
https://infostart.ru/public/1333099/-Кассовая книга по обособленным подразделениям в БП 3.0 ПРОФ
https://infostart.ru/public/1255433/-Кассовая книга по подразделениям, БП 3.0
Заранее спасибо огромное

----------


## Kosolapy

Добрый день, поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/718514/

----------


## Kosolapy

Добрый день, если можно помогите с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/718514/

----------


## I_See_Stars

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/991660/
Вывод последнего пользователя, изменившего документ.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kozavva

Здравствуйте! Помоги скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1174144/

----------


## nikforward

Здравствуйте! Выложите кто-нибудь пожалуйста ДЕМО базу Бухгалтерия ПРОФ любой релиз от лета - осени 2022 года.  3.0.199  например главное с документами реализации в наличии.  Или какая есть за 2022 год..

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Выложите кто-нибудь пожалуйста ДЕМО базу Бухгалтерия ПРОФ любой релиз от лета - осени 2022 года.  3.0.199  например главное с документами реализации в наличии.  Или какая есть за 2022 год..


Вам же уже _отвечали_, в другой теме: *1С: Предприятие 8.2. ПОПРОШАЙКА - просим ТОЛЬКО ЗДЕСЬ !!!*

----------


## kozavva

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1343459/

----------


## buh54s

Здравствуйте! Умоляю, поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1270307/

----------


## DeathLaw

Добрый день. прошу помощи в скачивании https://infostart.ru/public/1576778/

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день. прошу помощи в скачивании https://infostart.ru/public/1576778/


Обработки за деньги выкладывают редко, поэтому прежложу ( как на ИС) организовать сбор денег желающим приобрести обработки и покупать в складчнину.  Доверить это модератору и всем будет легче.

----------


## I_See_Stars

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/1705591/
Заполнение табличной части документа "Перемещение товаров" по документу "Производство без заказа"

----------


## I_See_Stars

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста 
https://infostart.ru/public/1705591/
Заполнение табличной части документа "Перемещение товаров" по документу "Производство без заказа"

----------


## azazell

Здравствуйте, нужна последняя версия расширения БП3.0 v3.7 для заполнения реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
Либо аналоги для последних обновлений конфигурации 1С БП 3.0.119.хх
Спасибо

----------


## Пихтор

> Здравствуйте, нужна последняя версия расширения БП3.0 v3.7 для заполнения реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> Либо аналоги для последних обновлений конфигурации 1С БП 3.0.119.хх
> Спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/u7Yve

----------

666Rebel666 (21.09.2022), alexandr_ll (21.09.2022), Ankiss (28.09.2022), azazell (21.09.2022), ikalichkin (21.09.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), Masik777 (21.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), tsaplin (21.09.2022)

----------


## constgo

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов: группировка по договорам, сальдо по договорам. УПП 1.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1673660/
constgo@mail.ru

----------


## constgo

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов: группировка по договорам, сальдо по договорам. УПП 1.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1673660/
constgo@mail.ru

----------


## balta-niva@mai

здравствуйте, может у кого-нибудь есть УПД, Торг-12 с КПП. бухг.8.3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> здравствуйте, может у кого-нибудь есть УПД, Торг-12 с КПП. бухг.8.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/79aj/hQbextoqs

----------

balta-niva@mai (23.09.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## balta-niva@mai

Не открывается

----------


## KeshaF

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1452989/

----------


## Evolve

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1061011/
Счет покупателю с выводом адреса доставки. БП 3.0

----------


## MichaelIII

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1061011/
> Счет покупателю с выводом адреса доставки. БП 3.0


https://dropmefiles.com/eDU6K

----------

666Rebel666 (24.09.2022), Ankiss (28.09.2022), Evolve (25.09.2022), levachok (25.09.2022), mis_ra (07.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## mag1111

Добрый день.
У кого есть УПД для УТ 10.3.18.3 (8.3.18.1334) поделитесь пож-та, из архива PUBID_1465601 в реализации ошибку выдает, никак решить не могу:
"Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВидСчетаФактуры)"

----------


## mag1111

Добрый день.
У кого есть УПД для УТ 10.3.18.3 (8.3.18.1334) поделитесь пож-та, из архива PUBID_1465601 в реализации ошибку выдает, никак решить не могу:
"Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВидСчетаФактуры)"

----------


## I_See_Stars

Всем добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1311932/ 
Номенклатура (архив) - расширение для скрытия из списков и выбора неактуальных товаров (в том числе при вводе по строке)

----------


## Masik777

дубль

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> У кого есть УПД для УТ 10.3.18.3 (8.3.18.1334) поделитесь пож-та, из архива PUBID_1465601 в реализации ошибку выдает, никак решить не могу:
> "Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
> Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВидСчетаФактуры)"


Попробовал - все работает. У Вас нету Счета Фактуры просто. Внизу, выше Комментария есть строка - Ввести Счет-Фактуру. Нажимаете на эту строку - записываете СФ. Потом все печатается. Без ошибки. И еще нужно, чтобы в Реализации стояли галочки на "Отразить в БУ"

----------


## Mobius1967

Добрый день!
Очень ищу обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1240184/
mbstrip@mail.ru
Буду очень признатен.

----------


## Mobius1967

Добрый день!
Очень ищу обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1240184/
Буду очень признателен.
mbstrip@mail.ru

----------


## Pilipino

Добрый вечер! Если кто имеет в запасниках или может помочь скачав 
https://infostart.ru/public/665259/ 
буду благодарен!

----------


## Pilipino

Добрый вечер! Если кто имеет в запасниках или может помочь скачав 
https://infostart.ru/public/665259/ 
буду благодарен!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер! Если кто имеет в запасниках или может помочь скачав 
> https://infostart.ru/public/665259/ 
> буду благодарен!


Есть другая 
https://infostart.ru/public/529986/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Z8RZ/8us9XQtMC

----------

666Rebel666 (04.10.2022), Ankiss (06.10.2022), ikalichkin (04.10.2022), levachok (04.10.2022), Masik777 (04.10.2022), mis_ra (07.10.2022), Pilipino (04.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), rnf70 (07.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## x-mik

Добрый день. Ребята, выручайте. Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1335291/
primaht@yandex.ru

----------


## Yoga88

Добрый вечер! Буду признателен за внешнюю печатную форму 539596 Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR). Спасибо.

----------


## Yoga88

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь внешней печатной формой 539596 Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR). Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь внешней печатной формой 539596 Международная товарно-транспортная накладная (CMR). Спасибо.


Не свежая: *539596.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (11.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), Yoga88 (06.10.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022), Наталья В. (20.10.2022)

----------


## lameros

Всем привет. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/439778/?.../public/439778
*Базопузомер*
Спасибо!
PS: пытался найти поиском - просто кидает на тему.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/439778/?.../public/439778
> *Базопузомер*
> Спасибо!
> PS: пытался найти поиском - просто кидает на тему.


*439778_2.0.0.1.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

lameros (10.10.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## Yoga88

Спасибо огромное

----------


## mis_ra

Всем привет! Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1476498/
Спасибо!

----------


## SergeyZabor

Мир вашему дому. Прошу помочь потрогать вот эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/70480/ ,нужен вариант 1.3 - для УФ 8.3. Там не понятно, есть ли у неё опции сохранения настроек как на первом скрине, и есть ли возможность отбора для документов-источников во второй вкладке самой обработки, как это было в прежней обработке для платформы 8.2. До автора достучаться не смог, СМ нет. С надеждой на помощь, yacut73@rambler.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Мир вашему дому. Прошу помочь потрогать вот эту обработку https://infostart.ru/public/70480/ ,нужен вариант 1.3 - для УФ 8.3. Там не понятно, есть ли у неё опции сохранения настроек как на первом скрине, и есть ли возможность отбора для документов-источников во второй вкладке самой обработки, как это было в прежней обработке для платформы 8.2. До автора достучаться не смог, СМ нет. С надеждой на помощь, yacut73@rambler.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uhg5/VREP62ZrM

----------

Evolve (09.10.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), SergeyZabor (08.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## SergeyZabor

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uhg5/VREP62ZrM


Огромнейшее человеческое спасибо Магистру за предоставленную возможность!

----------

pony95 (24.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022)

----------


## kaizerforever

> Базопузомер *2.0.0.1* (https://infostart.ru/public/439778):
> https://dropmefiles.com/idgBn


можно сдублировать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> можно сдублировать?


https://infostart.ru/public/439778/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Vk76/XtmTQsQtp

----------

Ankiss (12.10.2022), levachok (11.10.2022), mis_ra (11.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Svetlana_K (16.10.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## kozavva

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1688613/
https://infostart.ru/public/1734871/

----------


## VirusVlad

> https://dropmefiles.com/u7Yve


Приветствую...
Можно повторить ссылку (для скачивания), выдает "файл удален"...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую...
> Можно повторить ссылку (для скачивания), выдает "файл удален"...


https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
Расширение БП3.0 v3.7
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Btw2/VAt4KygMm

----------

levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (03.11.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (27.10.2022)

----------


## TheDevil

Поделитесь пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/792296/
За ранее благодарен

----------


## AndreyBer

Добрый день. Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/897245/

----------


## Bhonder

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1200004/ 
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## vovk03

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать, заранее благодарю.
https://infostart.ru/public/1055237

----------


## vovk03

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать, заранее благодарю.
https://infostart.ru/public/1055237

----------


## buhnatasha

Добрый день! Может быть есть у кого Внешняя печатная форма УПД за поставщика с заполнением подписантов к документу "Поступление товаров и услуг".

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Может быть есть у кого Внешняя печатная форма УПД за поставщика с заполнением подписантов к документу "Поступление товаров и услуг".


Вы поищите на Инфостарте подходящую публикацию и дайте ссылку. Можно будет помочь

----------


## buhnatasha

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/1524951/

----------


## buhnatasha

> Вы поищите на Инфостарте подходящую публикацию и дайте ссылку. Можно будет помочь


Спасибо, что откликнулись. Ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/1524951/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, что откликнулись. Ссылка https://infostart.ru/public/1524951/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/beuy/Mo71d6V5t

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2022), Ankiss (10.11.2022), buhnatasha (07.11.2022), ikalichkin (04.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), MichaelIII (07.11.2022), mis_ra (10.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), rnf70 (02.12.2022), savchenkodenis (16.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), vicrubin (22.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022), Наталья В. (07.11.2022)

----------


## t@N

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста найти обработку для бухгалтерии 1С 8.3 Создание отчета производства за смену (выпуск продукции)  на основе реализации товаров и услуг.  https://infostart.ru/public/1521674/

----------


## buhnatasha

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/beuy/Mo71d6V5t


Большое большое большое СПАСИБО!

----------


## buhnatasha

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/beuy/Mo71d6V5t


Большое большое большое СПАСИБО!

----------


## mselin

Здравствуйте! Если имеется возможность - прошу помогите скачать эту обработку
[БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta 
https://infostart.ru/public/509628/

----------


## borodаn

> https://infostart.ru/public/509628/


 не последняя https://dropmefiles.com/A8Chy

----------

levachok (10.11.2022), mselin (14.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Если имеется возможность - прошу помогите скачать эту обработку
> [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta 
> https://infostart.ru/public/509628/


Не последняя: *509628_v6.3.9.1.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (10.11.2022), mselin (14.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022)

----------


## kandaratt

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/712880/
Либо счет на оплату, либо архив, если есть такая возможность.
Заранее благодарю!)

----------


## kandaratt

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/712880/
Либо счет на оплату, либо архив, если есть такая возможность.
Заранее благодарю!)

----------


## MichaelIII

> Здравствуйте! Если имеется возможность - прошу помогите скачать эту обработку
> [БП 3.0] Свертка БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 документами "Ввод начальных остатков" в БП 3.0 beta 
> https://infostart.ru/public/509628/


v6.6.3.0: https://dropmefiles.com/EG6mn

----------

Ankiss (10.11.2022), ikalichkin (08.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), Mixail2019 (12.12.2022), mselin (14.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/712880/
> Либо счет на оплату, либо архив, если есть такая возможность.
> Заранее благодарю!)


*712880_УПД_БП3.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

kandaratt (08.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022)

----------


## kandaratt

Жаль что не счёт)) но спасибо огромное что откликнулись))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Жаль что не счёт)) но спасибо огромное что откликнулись))


Ну, тогда, архив: *Бухгалтерия_Счета_Всякие.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

antburts (10.11.2022), Bizlen (03.12.2022), kandaratt (09.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022), Наталья В. (14.11.2022)

----------


## kandaratt

Огромнейшее вам спасибо)) очень выручили)))

----------


## Глянец

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста найти обработку для бухгалтерии 1С 8.3 Создание отчета производства за смену (выпуск продукции) на основе реализации товаров и услуг. 
https://infostart.ru/public/1521674/
За ранее благодарна!

----------


## yuronkorol

Добрый день.
Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1581685/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день.
> Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1581685/
> Заранее спасибо.


Если только по Договорам, то есть такая - PUBID_803444-ОбъединениеДоговоровКонтр  агентаБухгалтерия3.0  Лежит тут - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7JHWwk6cfUl14w

----------

666Rebel666 (12.11.2022), alexandr_ll (12.11.2022), Ankiss (23.11.2022), kozavva (12.11.2022), pony95 (14.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022)

----------


## rsu5

Добрый день ! 
Помогите скачать 2 обработки   
https://infostart.ru/public/1476744/
и
https://infostart.ru/public/1435234/

Заранее благодарю!.

----------


## muzzy81

Нужна обработка по редактированию регистров сведений  https://newexp.ru/public/200001/

----------


## Dmitry1980

Добрый день, нужен Отчет о сравнении остатков по номенклатуре бухгалтерского и управленческого учетов для УПП 1.3 с группировками по складам или подобный, если есть скиньте ссылку для скачивания.

----------


## Masik777

> Нужна обработка по редактированию регистров сведений  https://newexp.ru/public/200001/


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/p2UtlNEhkvI5_A

----------

Ankiss (23.11.2022), pony95 (14.11.2022), savchenkodenis (16.12.2022), tak_tak777 (23.11.2022), ZapMos (21.11.2022)

----------


## ded20ded

ДОбрый день, прощу помощи, нужны правила обмена между УТ 11.06 и БП 3.0 последний релиз.

----------


## Ирина33

Добрый день.
Очень нужна обработка
https://infostart.ru/public/1608156/...l=Y&ID=1608156
 Заранее большое спасибо)

----------


## Ирина33

Добрый день.
Очень нужна обработка
https://infostart.ru/public/1608156/...l=Y&ID=1608156
 Заранее большое спасибо)

----------


## Ирина33

Еще очень нужна полная версия 
https://infostart.ru/public/1029164/

----------


## I_See_Stars

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1072823/
Заполнение количества мест в реализации.

----------


## Илья1988

Добрый день, помогу скачать с инфостарта, почта для связи tempdata2018yandex.ru

----------


## Powel

Доброго дня. Возможно у кого-то есть содержимое данной страницы - https://infostart.ru/public/896874/ Заранее благодарен

----------


## Fiona18

Привет!
Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/528033/
Универсальная выгрузка данных в формате CSV
?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет!
> Есть у кого https://infostart.ru/public/528033/
> Универсальная выгрузка данных в формате CSV
> ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4yYr/2eXGcPx3X

----------

bekaaktau (15.12.2022), Fiona18 (24.11.2022), vicrubin (07.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## I_See_Stars

Ребят помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1056787/
Продажи и валовая прибыль по менеджерам для 1С

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребят помогите скачать пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1056787/
> Продажи и валовая прибыль по менеджерам для 1С


Не последнее: *1056787.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

4AuHuK (25.11.2022), 666Rebel666 (24.11.2022), alexandr_ll (24.11.2022), I_See_Stars (28.11.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## I_See_Stars

Огромное спасибо))

----------


## I_See_Stars

https://coderstar.ru/otchety/prodazhi-4 Ребят, а есть такая обработка???
Детальный отчет по продажам в 1С

----------


## Эльвина88

Добрый день, очень нужна эта обработка, помогите, пожалуйста, скачать.
https://infostart.ru/public/503420/

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> https://coderstar.ru/otchety/prodazhi-4 Ребят, а есть такая обработка???
> Детальный отчет по продажам в 1С


https://dropmefiles.com/kGrgt

----------

4AuHuK (29.11.2022), 666Rebel666 (29.11.2022), alexandr_ll (29.11.2022), Bizlen (03.12.2022), ikalichkin (30.11.2022), MichaelIII (05.12.2022), mis_ra (01.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022), АлексБор (30.11.2022)

----------


## Djons17

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1176446/
Заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1176446/
> Заранее благодарю за помощь.


*1176446.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (30.11.2022), alexandr_ll (30.11.2022), MichaelIII (05.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## KeshaF

Добрый день! Помогите скачать - 
https://infostart.ru/public/1167147/
https://infostart.ru/public/799115/
Благодарю!

----------


## kandaratt

Ребят, может есть у кого? поделитесь пожалуйста)
Заранее благодарю)
https://infostart.ru/public/1208698/

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Если есть поделитесь обработкой  https://infostart.ru/public/1751338/. Спасибо!

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1729217/. спасибо.

----------


## mis_ra

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста найти обработку для бухгалтерии 1С 8.3 Создание отчета производства за смену (выпуск продукции) на основе реализации товаров и услуг. 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1521674/
> За ранее благодарна!


Есть такая https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BaYIH2jmXI8jyg
или такая https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VUDtNiZplLfEzQ

----------

Ankiss (08.12.2022), kozavva (11.12.2022), nasha4 (12.01.2023), pony95 (29.12.2022), rnf70 (12.01.2023), ZapMos (16.12.2022), АлексБор (07.12.2022)

----------


## Afgan4eg

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать данную внешнюю форму для печати https://infostart.ru/public/1476972/
За ранее благодарен!

----------


## MonstrP

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой, заранее огромное спасибо
https://infostart.ru/public/548747/

----------


## MonstrP

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой, заранее огромное спасибо
https://infostart.ru/public/548747/

----------


## MonstrP

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой, заранее огромное спасибо
https://infostart.ru/public/548747/

----------


## vashl

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста:
https://infostart.ru/public/1354072/ Расчетная ведомость Т-51 с расшифровкой по видам начислений и удержаний

----------


## blood_magic

> Здравствуйте, нужна последняя версия расширения БП3.0 v3.7 для заполнения реквизитов контрагентов по ИНН для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
> Либо аналоги для последних обновлений конфигурации 1С БП 3.0.119.хх
> Спасибо


Файлы удалены. Пришли, пожалуйста, на почту dmcmd@rambler.ru

----------


## johnyman06

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку - Уведомление о переходе на упрощенную систему налогообложения (форма №26.2-1) для 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Файлы удалены. Пришли, пожалуйста, на почту dmcmd@rambler.ru


https://infostart.ru/public/447083/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rPcf/PztuVAZkV

----------

mpss09 (17.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), ZapMos (16.12.2022)

----------


## ago66

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой, заранее огромное спасибо
https://infostart.ru/public/1400596/#slide-to-files

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обработкой, заранее огромное спасибо
> https://infostart.ru/public/1400596/#slide-to-files


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/U5Ks/pinSm7den

----------

666Rebel666 (12.12.2022), ago66 (13.12.2022), bentim (21.12.2022), MichaelIII (19.12.2022), Mixail2019 (12.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), rnf70 (12.01.2023), ZapMos (16.12.2022), АлексБор (13.12.2022)

----------


## Mixail2019

Здравствуйте! Если имеется возможность - прошу помогите скачать эту обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/1240416/

----------


## Mixail2019

Здравствуйте! Если имеется возможность - прошу помогите скачать эту обработку срочно
https://infostart.ru/public/1240416/
https://infostart.ru/public/1685790/

----------


## Dj Mikola

День добрый, есть ли у кого-то ВПФ АктНаСписаниеМатериалов или ВПФ АктРасхода,
но из документа Выпуск продукции (Отчет производства) для БП 3.0.121
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## johnyman06

Добрый день! Помогите скачать внешнюю печатную форму № 26.2-1 Уведомление о спецрежимах налогообложения (переходе на УСН) для БП 2.0 https://infostart.ru/public/267092/

----------


## Mixail2019

https://infostart.ru/public/1573641/
https://infostart.ru/public/1646250/
срочно надо кто сможет скачать 
ustinovmihail98@gmail.com

----------


## Mixail2019

https://infostart.ru/public/1573641/
https://infostart.ru/public/1646250/
срочно надо кто сможет скачать 
ustinovmihail98@gmail.com

----------


## tsaplin

Возможно у кого-то имеется. Спасибо.
Печатная форма претензии для БП 3 КОРП по документу "Акт сверки расчетов" для массовой печати или отправки по электронной почте
https://infostart.ru/public/1268550/

----------


## mselin

Здравствуйте! Если имеется возможность - прошу помогите скачать эту обработку
Внешняя печатная форма МХ-3 для БП 3.0 к документу "Возврат товаров поставщикам"
https://infostart.ru/public/1064667/

----------


## Strannik1234

Добрый день. Может у кого есть новая версия Роли для кладовщика 3.0.125?
https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/ 
Спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Может у кого есть новая версия Роли для кладовщика 3.0.125?
> https://infostart.ru/public/1063907/ 
> Спасибо!


Добрый день!

У меня не новая версия, но все вроде работает на последних релизах:
https://dropmefiles.com/4pAvA

----------

pony95 (29.12.2022), Strannik1234 (21.12.2022)

----------


## Dj Mikola

> День добрый, есть ли у кого-то ВПФ АктНаСписаниеМатериалов или ВПФ АктРасхода,
> но из документа Выпуск продукции (Отчет производства) для БП 3.0.121
> Заранее благодарен.


Люди помогите очень надо :)

----------


## mis_ra

> https://dropmefiles.com/kGrgt


Можно продублировать, пожалуйста)

----------


## mis_ra

> https://dropmefiles.com/kGrgt


https://coderstar.ru/otchety/prodazhi-4 Ребят, а есть такая обработка???
Детальный отчет по продажам в 1С


Можно продублировать, пожалуйста)

----------


## MichaelIII

> https://coderstar.ru/otchety/prodazhi-4 Ребят, а есть такая обработка???
> Детальный отчет по продажам в 1С
> 
> 
> Можно продублировать, пожалуйста)


https://dropmefiles.com/y3mrg

----------

ikalichkin (26.12.2022), Masik777 (03.01.2023), mis_ra (26.12.2022), pony95 (29.12.2022), ZapMos (31.12.2022), АлексБор (26.12.2022)

----------


## simplestroy

> Добрый день!
> 
> У меня не новая версия, но все вроде работает на последних релизах:
> https://dropmefiles.com/4pAvA


Доброго времени суток, уважаемый 4AuHuK!
Видел в одном из ваших постов ссылку на РестАрт от Рарус
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zqZ5gQXukEZw-g
Но к сожалению ссылка более не работает (
Можно попросить вас поделиться рабочей ссылкой в ответ на это сообщение, заранее искренне благодарю )

----------

ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## ZohaN2803

Добрый день.

может есть у кого обработка "При переходе с Типовой БП3" для перехода с БП на БСХП?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемый 4AuHuK!
> Видел в одном из ваших постов ссылку на РестАрт от Рарус
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zqZ5gQXukEZw-g
> Но к сожалению ссылка более не работает (
> Можно попросить вас поделиться рабочей ссылкой в ответ на это сообщение, заранее искренне благодарю )


На белом ресурсе у меня нет такой, но:

*RestArt_3.7.0_setup.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

pony95 (29.12.2022)

----------


## kalmik91

Помогите скачать эту обработку пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1193367/
Чтоб выгружать из контура в 1с. Наверное подойдет такая для бп 3.0 или может есть что то подходящее поделитесь

----------


## kalmik91

Помогите скачать эту обработку пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1193367/
Чтоб выгружать из контура в 1с. Наверное подойдет такая для бп 3.0

----------


## Marita

Всем доброго времени суток! начало года и как всегда проблема с остатками в ЗУП по несуществующему сальдо. Просьба помочь с Закрытие остатков по регистрам "Зарплата к выплате", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Бухгалтерские взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Расчеты налоговых агентов с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(перечисленный), " Расчеты налогоплательщиков с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(удержанный)
Публикация № 899647
https://infostart.ru/public/899647/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Masik777

> Всем доброго времени суток! начало года и как всегда проблема с остатками в ЗУП по несуществующему сальдо. Просьба помочь с Закрытие остатков по регистрам "Зарплата к выплате", "Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Бухгалтерские взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками", "Расчеты налоговых агентов с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(перечисленный), " Расчеты налогоплательщиков с бюджетом по НДФЛ"(удержанный)
> Публикация № 899647
> https://infostart.ru/public/899647/
> Заранее благодарю.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vtqbNoS3-stpnA

----------

Marita (04.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), ZapMos (04.01.2023), АлексБор (09.01.2023)

----------


## Marita

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vtqbNoS3-stpnA


Спасибо!

----------


## Marita

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vtqbNoS3-stpnA


Спасибо!

----------


## Marita

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vtqbNoS3-stpnA


Спасибо!

----------

ZapMos (11.01.2023)

----------


## vislayer

Добрый день, кто может помочь скачать данную обработку ? https://infostart.ru/public/18827/

----------


## qweasd10

Добрый день,
Помогите с этой обработкой (там их 2)...
https://infostart.ru/public/904621/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## qweasd10

Повтор

----------


## Ананимус

Доброго всем времени суток, помогите вот с такой обработкой 
https://v8book.ru/public/264405/

----------


## belova82

Добрый день.
Нужна внешняя печатная форма акт (соглашение) зачета встречных требований.
Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## 24xx22

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1038365/

----------


## 24xx22

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1038365/


Эту не нужно, лучше вот эту https://infostart.ru/public/1626859/

----------


## user8932

Всем привет!
Кто качал уже эту обработку? https://infostart.ru/public/724586/
[РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С: Бухгалтерия и 1С: УНФ

скиньте плиз куда-нибудь

----------


## user8932

Всем привет!
Кто качал уже эту обработку? https://infostart.ru/public/724586/
[РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С: Бухгалтерия и 1С: УНФ

скиньте плиз куда-нибудь

----------


## mis_ra

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/593163/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет!
> Кто качал уже эту обработку? https://infostart.ru/public/724586/
> [РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С: Бухгалтерия и 1С: УНФ
> 
> скиньте плиз куда-нибудь


Бух - 3.0.0, УНФ - 1.0.1 : *724586.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

mis_ra (12.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/593163/


*593163.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

mis_ra (12.01.2023)

----------


## saturn3395

Всем доброго дня! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1623945/ или может такая есть: https://infostart.ru/public/1608156/. Возможно есть у кого-нибудь внешняя обработка Трудовой договор (или Дополнительное соглашение к трудовому договору) для 1С ЗУП 3.1. Пришлите пожалуйста) Буду очень благодарен!)

----------


## f011kpm

> Доброго всем,
> повторите, если не сложно, какой нибудь из рабочих вариантов внешней обработки (МХ-1, МХ-3):
> 
> https://infostart.ru/public/1237425/
> 
> или те, что уже были, ссылки стухли.
> 
> 
> 
> Спасиб.


Здравствуйте, мне тоже нужны эти обработки, помогите скачать у кого есть возможность.

----------


## f011kpm

> Добрый день! Очень нужны рабочие обработки внешних печатных форм МХ-1 и МХ-3 (БП 3.0.100.20):
> https://infostart.ru/public/576365/
> https://infostart.ru/public/1005742/


Вот эти еще упоминали ранее.

----------


## z_ma

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста скачать отчет https://infostart.ru/public/1696073/
 Можно сюда:    zmarina2018@mail.ru
Спасибо заранее

----------

